# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  France : Emmanuel Macron sera-t-il le prochain prsident ?

## Community Management

*France : Emmanuel Macron sera-t-il le prochain prsident ?*
Un deuxime tour avec Emmanuel Macron contre Marine Le Pen

Le ministre de l'Intrieur a publi, lundi aprs-midi, les rsultats dfinitifs du premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle. Emmanuel Macron recueille 24,01 % des suffrages, Marine Le Pen 21,30 %.
Les rsultats dfinitifs du premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle dvoils par le ministre de l'Intrieur, lundi 24 avril, montrent que le taux de participation a t de 77,77 %.



Au second tour, les sondages indiquent que Marine Le Pen, la prsidente du Front national serait largement battue par le fondateur du mouvement En Marche Emmanuel Macron, par environ 66 % contre 34 %. 
Ce qui fait dans l'tat actuel des informations d'Emmanuel Macron le prochain prsident probable pour la France.

Pour rappel : 
 ::fleche::  *Prsidentielle : les propositions du candidat Emmanuel Macron dans son programme pour le numrique et la technologie*
 ::fleche::  *Prsidentielle : les propositions cls de Marine Le Pen pour le numrique*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Excellion

Ce serait effectivement dommage qu'une personne prtendant interdire le cryptage ne puisse pas nous faire part de ses incroyables talents dans le domaine du numrique et dans tous les autres domaines en general... Surtout, qu'au lieu de s'embter avec les reprsentants du parlement, il gouvernera par ordonnace... 😒

----------


## RyzenOC

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il propose, son programme tant trs flou sur certains points, notamment l'informatique....

----------


## Mingolito

Est ce que maintenant Fillon est pas politiquement mort ? En plus maintenant qu'il est pas prsidentiable les juges vont pas se gner pour l'envoyer au tapis... Comment va t'il survivre ? Maire de triffoulli les oies ? Passer dans le priv ? Comment va t'il faire dsormais pour payer les normes frais de son manoir ?

Faut il organiser un Fillonthon pour le renflouer ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## blbird

Quel choix de merde : continuer pareil qu'avant dans le plus pure capitalisme et la plus pure mondialisation (qui nous mne au mur), ou s'enfermer sur soi-mme, en foutant les autres dehors et l'Europe avec (qui va nous mener  la haine).

----------


## eclesia

Et l'option : seconde rvolution francaise ?

----------


## RyzenOC

Si le FN passe de toute faon n'ayez pas peur. Si la France quitte lEurope il n'y a plus d'Europe.
Sans la France il reste plus que lAllemagne pour assurer... donc aussitt la France partis, lItalie, le Portugal et lEspagne ferons de mme, puis viendra le tour de lAllemagne.

Quand au retour au franc, les produits import serons plus chers mais pas de beaucoup. Je pense pas que la France reviendra  l'ancien francs, c'est  dire 6 francs pour 1... la monnaie serais beaucoup trop dvalu. La francs devrait plutt avoir une valeur similaire au francs suisse.

----------


## Mat.M

a y est il est arriv le socialisme nouveau, look premier de la classe ,produit parfait du srail , assurance complte de soi,bref le gendre idal l'enfant lgitime de Mr Hollande ( et puis de qui d'autre d'ailleurs Valrie,Julie ? )  ::mouarf::  

Puisqu'il a fait partie du gouvernement Hollande et qu'il a certainement d tre  4 pattes face au despote de Tulle  ::aie::  
Ne parlez pas de socialisme c'est totalement has-been maintenant il faut dire social-dmocrate   ::aie::  mme si c'est un peu la mme chose a a le couleur du coca cola mais ce n'est pas du coca-cola.

Bref faut faire du neuf avec du vieux suffit juste de changer d'appelation de changer de logo un coup de mars et a repart
 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mingolito

C'est a, une alternance saine aurait du faire lire Franois Fillon, mais la gauche  dcid d'liminer l'opposition en utilisant la diffamation massive et sa mainmise sur la justice, et donc de garder le pouvoir quoi qu'il arrive.

Donc Kim Jong-un succde  Kim Jong-Il  ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est a, une alternance saine aurait du faire lire Franois Fillon, mais la gauche  dcid d'liminer l'opposition en utilisant la diffamation massive et sa mainmise sur la justice, et donc de garder le pouvoir quoi qu'il arrive.
> 
> Donc Kim Jong-un succde  Kim Jong-Il


On a juste rendu publique ses "accommodement raisonnable" avec la morale...
Mme lui a reconnu qu'il a vol l'tat mais vu que tous les politiciens le font, il est normal de voler l'tat et ses lcteurs

----------


## wznnn

Pourquoi vous votez Emmanuel Macron je comprend pas ? Qu'est-ce qui vous attire dans son programme j'arrive pas a comprendre
Vous votez pour sa belle gueule ou quoi ?

----------


## Mingolito

::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

> Pourquoi vous votez Emmanuel Macron je comprend pas ? Qu'est-ce qui vous attire dans son programme j'arrive pas a comprendre


Personne ne vote pour Emmanuel Macron personne ne comprends ce qu'il dit, les gens veulent voter contre Marine Le Pen.

----------


## RyzenOC

> 



Le FN  pri Jeanne, et jeanne  rpondu

----------


## wznnn

Faut pas voter Macron vous avez tous perdu la raison ou quoi, il vendra la france par petit bout au chinois et amricains

----------


## no. 26

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que l'on est cens tre sur un forum/site d'informatique, pourquoi alors y voir le rsultat d'une lection prsidentiel ?!

----------


## Mingolito

Tu as pas lu jusqu'au bout il y  deux lignes sur le "numrique" :




> Pour rappel : 
>  *Prsidentielle : les propositions du candidat Emmanuel Macron dans son programme pour le numrique et la technologie*
>  *Prsidentielle : les propositions cls de Marine Le Pen pour le numrique*


 ::lol:: 

Sinon je pense que de savoir qui est lu aura aussi un impact sur la vie des informaticiens, le chmage ou pas des informaticiens, leurs impts, etc...
Il y  de quoi dbattre...

----------


## lulu7

Mon choix est dja fait : Prsidentielle : les propositions cls de Marine Le Pen pour le numrique

Chercher un point noir dans son programme !
Un candidat voulant supprimer hadopi ne peut qutre bon pour la France.

Ceuc qui vote pour macron par choix politique je respecte votre avis, par contre ceux qui ont vot pour le" vote utile" et qui compte voter macron juste parce que c'est le FN qui est contre, renseign vous bien sur son programme avant.
Ce que vous dis TF1 est faux.

----------


## Mingolito

> Mon choix est dja fait : Prsidentielle : les propositions cls de Marine Le Pen pour le numrique
> 
> Chercher un point noir dans son programme !
> Un candidat voulant supprimer hadopi ne peut qutre bon pour la France.


a c'est de l'argumentaire : "Avec Marine Le Pen tlcharge tous les films porno que tu veux sans te faire gauler par Hadopi !" La Gaule en Gaule sans te faire Gauler  ::ccool:: 
Son score va monter rien que pour a j'en doute pas...

----------


## Mingolito

Le voila qui pavoise le futur prsident :




5 minutes aprs je ne me rappelle pas un mot de ce qu'il  dit  ::ptdr:: 







Et pour finir :

----------


## Jipt

> *France : Emmanuel Macron sera-t-il le prochain prsident ?*

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que l'on est cens tre sur un forum/site d'informatique, pourquoi alors y voir le rsultat d'une lection prsidentiel ?!


Parce que c'est un site dont la majorit des intervenants sont Franais et vont tre impacts personnellement et professionnellement par l'issue de ce scrutin ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Si on peut en revanche respecter les opinions de chacun ce serait sympa, si vous avez soif de commentaires acerbes je vous suggre les sections commentaires sur youtube  ::ptdr::

----------


## nirgal76

Au second tour, je voterais...pas, je serais en vacances loin de mon bureau de vote ( et comme je ne connais personne de confiance l ou j'habite depuis peu, pas de procuration envisageable). Vivement un vote en ligne.

----------


## TallyHo

L'pouvantail FN a encore fonctionn  merveille, Mitterrand serait fier de ses soldats... Tant que les gens ne voteront pas pour au lieu de voter contre, a confortera cette classe politicarde qui se servira de ce filet de scurit.

Le plus dur reste  faire pour Macron,  savoir dgager une majorit. Et vu comment il a ratiss large, ce n'est pas gagn... Encore 5 ans d'immobilisme et d'enfumage en prvision.

Toutes les prsidentielles on se dit que a ne pourra pas tre pire et on constate que a l'est. Et je ne parle pas que de Macron, l'lection en gnral qui a t guignolesque au plus haut point. On a touch le fond l... La prochaine fois, ce serait carrment plus simple d'aller chercher les candidats en prison ou directement dans les milieux d'affaires, au moins ce serait plus honnte vis  vis des lecteurs...

Je me ttais  voter, je pense que je n'irais plus  part les municipales. Et encore... Ca dpendra de la mto et de l'opportunit de faire un barbecue.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si le FN passe de toute faon n'ayez pas peur. Si la France quitte lEurope il n'y a plus d'Europe.
> Sans la France il reste plus que lAllemagne pour assurer... donc aussitt la France partis, lItalie, le Portugal et lEspagne ferons de mme, puis viendra le tour de lAllemagne.
> 
> Quand au retour au franc, les produits import serons plus chers mais pas de beaucoup. Je pense pas que la France reviendra  l'ancien francs, c'est  dire 6 francs pour 1... la monnaie serais beaucoup trop dvalu. La francs devrait plutt avoir une valeur similaire au francs suisse.


Le nouveau Franc (en fait l'euro est toujours mis par la BDF) sera vraisemblablement introduit au taux d'un franc pour un euro. Reste  savoir si les pays voisins ont un plan dans ce cas, et quel sera-t'il.

nirgal76, tu peux faire une procuration

----------


## e101mk2

J'ai envie de faire chier les ides reu. Mme si je m'attend  beaucoup de dislike.
De plus, le titre de l'article n'est pas adapts. pourquoi pas "Marine sera-t-elle le prochain prsident?" Si vous voulez faire une news sur la politique ok, mais donnez un titre neutre!

Ce que je comprend pas, tout le monde critique la politique d'hollande, et Macron est au second tour, son ancien ministre de l'conomie. On attend toujours les rsultat positif de sa loi conomique...

Mais certains problmes me font rire voici des exemples,

la fracture numrique
Je n'ai trouver aucune "solutions" autre que celui qui est dj mise en place! Bon Macron parle de rseaux 4G qui seront obsolte avant sa mise en place par les oprateurs, et Marine parle de soutenir leffort d'investissement surtout dans la ruralits.
Bref rien de neuf, ma grand mre aura toujours la tl qui lag et un dbit de 300ko/sec, tant que le "Plan France Trs Haut Dbit" ne ce sera pas occup de sa petite commune.

Protection des donnes personnelles:
Marine veut forcer que les donnes contenant les Informations personnels des franais soit sur des serveurs installs en France, est-ce rellement ralisable pour les sites internet autre que les gants du web?
Macron parle de "Nous rengocierons avec les Etats-Unis le  Privacy Shield ", bon vue, comment les Etats Unis la respecte actuellement, faut pas s'attendre  des miracles...

Marine  compris que Hadopi cotai chre pour pas grand chose, 5 par mois pour un VPN, jeux vido, musiques, films, programmes, livres... Sans que Hadopi soit capable d'intervenir, ce genre de solutions ce trouve facilement sur le Web, mme android gre le pptp...
Et Macron parle d'un "Netflix europen", donc bon, sa ne couvras pas les jeux-vido, livres et autres, donc juste une nouvelle entreprise booster par l'Europe/France... qui ne changera rien au piratage duvres

Par contre la CMA qui ont le monopole sur des formations comme les  " stage de prparation  l'installation" qui sont obligatoire pour la cration d'une entreprise, personne n'en parle, sa cote 100 dans un dpartement, 290 dans celui du voisins.

----------


## Marco46

> la fracture numrique
> Je n'ai trouver aucune "solutions" autre que celui qui est dj mise en place! Bon Macron parle de rseaux 4G qui seront obsolte avant sa mise en place par les oprateurs, et Marine parle de soutenir leffort d'investissement surtout dans la ruralits.
> Bref rien de neuf, ma grand mre aura toujours la tl qui lag et un dbit de 300ko/sec, tant que le "Plan France Trs Haut Dbit" ne ce sera pas occup de sa petite commune.


Rien n'a t mis en place. On a simplement laiss les industriels des telecom dvelopper comme ils le souhaitent chacun leur propre rseau en se basant uniquement sur la rentabilit alors qu'il s'agit de la question de l'amnagement du territoire et donc une mission fondamentale de l'tat.

Si on avait agit de la sorte pour les rseaux lectriques on aurait le jus que dans les grandes villes.

On est gouvern  courte vue depuis des annes, la question du dploiement du trs haut dbit sur tout le territoire, mme quand c'est pas rentable immdiatement est fondamentale, c'est du mme ordre qu'amener l'lectricit ou la flotte dans les plus petites communes. C'est absolument indispensable. La dmission de l'tat sur ce sujet est totale et scandaleuse.

----------


## TallyHo

> Par contre la CMA qui ont le monopole sur des formations comme les  " stage de prparation  l'installation" qui sont obligatoire pour la cration d'une entreprise, personne n'en parle, sa cote 100 dans un dpartement, 290 dans celui du voisins.


Parce qu'elles se sont faites matraquer par tout le monde et Hollande en particulier. Donc ils ne vont pas remuer la me*de pour perdre le vote des artisans-commerants.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Je suis tellement surpris par le rsultat que jai envie de crier _ la fraude!_.
En effet, jai mail le 08 mars  lambassade que je souhaitais voter par correspondance, et je nai toujours rien reu_! Je suis scandalis par ce comportement dirresponsables, et terriblement du par le rsultat du vote. Ils s'en foute de toutes faon puisquune partie du personnel des ambassades change avec les prsidents. Sil y a des gens quil serait bon de ne pas laisser voter, les Franais de ltranger seraient les premiers de la liste.

Comme quoi, le matraquage mdiatique sur le thme _nous soutiendrons les patrons qui pourrons ainsi crer des emplois_ aura bien fonctionn, comme d'habitude.

Je ne suis pas pour Marine Lepen qui ne sera de toutes faons et par chance pas lue, mais je vais faire le ncessaire pour que MON bulletin soit  son nom, dans quinze jours, juste pour #@%$ tous ces #@%$.  ::aie::   ::massacre::

----------


## sbeex

J'ai pu lire un taux de participation de 28%

https://www.lesechos.fr/elections/pr...g8545LbHbzr.99

-> Si vous n'allez pas voter assumez !

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai pu lire un taux de participation de 28%
> 
> https://www.lesechos.fr/elections/pr...g8545LbHbzr.99
> 
> -> Si vous n'allez pas voter assumez !


C'tait la participation  midi :
La participation est estim  77% 
http://www.lemonde.fr/election-presi...8_4854003.html

----------


## FatAgnus

> Pourquoi vous votez Emmanuel Macron je comprend pas ? Qu'est-ce qui vous attire dans son programme j'arrive pas a comprendre
> Vous votez pour sa belle gueule ou quoi ?


L'lection prsidentielle  deux tours n'est malheureusement pas une lection dmocratique, donc il n'est pas tonnant que le vainqueur des prsidentielles 2017 ne soit pas celui dont le programme convainc le plus de monde. Voir cette excellente vido de Science tonnante intitule  Rformons l'lection prsidentielle !  qui explique en quoi le vote  deux tours n'est pas dmocratique et pourquoi le Jugement Majoritaire serait plus dmocratique.

----------


## sbeex

> C'tait la participation  midi :
> La participation est estim  77% 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/election-presi...8_4854003.html


Ah autant pour moi  ::):  ici ca ferme a midi les bureau de vote  ::oops:: 

Du coup 77% de votants a reprsente une bonne majorit de la population donc rien  redire  :;):

----------


## AstOz

> Au second tour, je voterais...pas, je serais en vacances loin de mon bureau de vote ( et comme je ne connais personne de confiance l ou j'habite depuis peu, pas de procuration envisageable). Vivement un vote en ligne.


Moi non plus je ne voterai pas, mais pas parce que je serais en vacances mais parce qu'entre la haine et le no-libralisme, je prfre m'abstenir, je ne cautionnerai jamais ceci.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron va gagner, c'est mort, il n'y a plus aucun espoir.
Tout est foutu, c'est la fin...

Je ne comprend pas, comment Macron a pu se retrouver au second tour.
Je suis sous le choc, c'est une vritable tragdie.

Je n'ai jamais rencontr une seule personne qui soutenait Macron, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi des franais taient prt  voter pour lui.
Vous avez dj entendu ses militants ?
C'est affligeant de vide (comme lui).
Les seuls arguments pro Macron sont :
- il est jeune
- il est beau
- c'est une nouveaut (je ne sais pas comment en tant entour de tous les vieux de la politique on peut tre considr nouveau...)

Enfin bon tant pis.
C'est Hollande qui doit tre content, sa crature va probablement tre le prochain prsident.
4% des franais sont satisfait d'Hollande et les franais vont mettre la continuit d'Hollande au pouvoir. (bien jou)
Peut tre que Valls va redevenir ministre...

5 ans de trucs comme a :
Loi Travail: malgr les grves, Macron veut aller encore plus loin

a va tre  fond pro UE pendant 5 ans...
On va perdre des droits sociaux.

Comme quoi la thorie tait vrai : on peut toujours descendre plus bas.
Je me demandais comment tait il possible de faire pire que Sarkozy / Hollande et voil Macron.

----------


## BenoitM

Tu pourras revenir dans 5 ans nous reparler du premier parti de France l'UPR  ::): 
C'tait sympa a+

----------


## Ryu2000

L'UPR ne sera jamais le premier parti de France, mais c'est un parti avec un programme sympa, qui propose des trucs nouveaux et qui pense au futur.
Moi j'ai toujours t pour soutenir les petits partis.
Il ne faut pas pensez qu'aux gros.

Mais au final c'est le candidat soutenu le plus par le systme qui passe.
Il doit y avoir une masse dlecteur un peu con qui votent pour celui qu'on leur dit de voter...

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Le systme politique, mdiatique etc va nous marteler sans cesse qu'il faut lutter contre la peste brune donc videmment Macron sera lu. En avant pour l'uberisation totale de notre socit...et que je n'entende personne se plaindre !

----------


## coukies

Pourquoi ne pas formuler la question de la sorte : 
France : Marine Le Pen sera-t-elle la prochaine prsidente ?

L'usage en abondance du nom de Macron dans les mdias me fait croire  un bourrage de crne mdiatique qui ne laisse place qu' un seul choix possible : Macron.  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ne pas formuler la question de la sorte :


Parce que le FN c'est l'quipe perdante, il ne peut pas gagner.
Il y a trop de gens qui pensent que le FN c'est le mal absolu.
C'est automatique.
Il y a un blocage psychologique depuis des dcennies.

Macron est soutenu par tout le monde, les banques, les mdias, les politiques, le showbizz, etc...
Ceux qui ne s'intressent pas aux programmes voteront Macron.

----------


## Gunny

Quelle dception... Les gens en ont ras-le-bol de Hollande mais un quart ont vot pour Macron. Un cinquime ont quand mme vot pour Fillon l'escroc, voleur et 1er ministre de Sarkozy. On remercie Benot Hamon, j'espre que ses 6 pauvres pourcents valaient le coup de torpiller une nouvelle fois la gauche. Le Pen, la constante, comme d'hab. J'avais espr que Dupont-Aignan et Asselineau lui piquent des voix, mais pas vraiment. J'applaudis Hollande quand mme, parce que c'est vraiment bien jou de sa part, on l'a bien sous-estim : il a russi  gagner sans se prsenter et alors que tout le monde le voulait dehors.

Pour le second tour, la question ne se pose mme pas, je voterais n'importe qui contre Le Pen (sauf peut-tre Asselineau...) et a inclut Macron. a me donne la nause rien qu' l'crire... Par contre on risque d'tre surpris du score de Le Pen, je ne serais pas tonn qu'elle soit proche des 40%.

Petites notes d'espoir :
- Va-t-on enfin voir le PS prendre ses responsabilits et se dissoudre ? Aprs une telle dfaite, les militants vont-ils prendre leurs cliques et leurs claques et aller voir soit  gauche soit  droite du PS ?
- Progression fulgurante de Mlenchon. C'tait trop peu au final, mais on ne peut qu'admirer l'effort et esprer un renouveau de la vraie gauche.
- La grosse inconnue des lgislatives. Macron n'a pas de parti derrire lui. A quoi va ressembler le parlement ? On peut esprer que l'assemble nationale puisse contrebalancer son ct nolibral.

----------


## Rokhn

Cette campagne "prsidentielle" tait plus une campagne de com" et mdiatique qu'autre chose... Un vrai cirque pendant 3/4 mois, H24 pour abrutir les masses. Rien qu'au dbut, on nous avait prsent que 5 candidats (pour reprendre le terme des mdiats), dsignant les autres comme des "petits". D'accord y'en a qui viennent de loin, trs loin mme, mais ils restent tout de mme candidats non ?

La dmocratie  la Franaise hein !

----------


## BenoitM

> Quelle dception... Les gens en ont ras-le-bol de Hollande mais un quart ont vot pour Macron. Un cinquime ont quand mme vot pour Fillon l'escroc, voleur et 1er ministre de Sarkozy. On remercie Benot Hamon, j'espre que ses 6 pauvres pourcents valaient le coup de torpiller une nouvelle fois la gauche. Le Pen, la constante, comme d'hab. J'avais espr que Dupont-Aignan et Asselineau lui piquent des voix, mais pas vraiment. J'applaudis Hollande quand mme, parce que c'est vraiment bien jou de sa part, on l'a bien sous-estim : il a russi  gagner sans se prsenter et alors que tout le monde le voulait dehors.
> 
> Pour le second tour, la question ne se pose mme pas, je voterais n'importe qui contre Le Pen (sauf peut-tre Asselineau...) et a inclut Macron. a me donne la nause rien qu' l'crire...


Si j'ai bien compris, il n'y avait aucun bon candidat, il fallait peut-tre te prsenter  :;):

----------


## coukies

> Parce que le FN c'est l'quipe perdante, il ne peut pas gagner.
> Il y a trop de gens qui pensent que le FN c'est le mal absolu.
> C'est automatique.
> Il y a un blocage psychologique depuis des dcennies.
> 
> Macron est soutenu par tout le monde, les banques, les mdias, les politiques, le showbizz, etc...
> Ceux qui ne s'intressent pas aux programmes voteront Macron.


C'est pathtique cette manipulation mdiatique. Elle est tellement grotesque que cela ne marche mme plus, ce second tour en est la pruve et l'lection de Trump galement. Bref, je suis bien content de pas possder de TV et regarder les news sporadiquement avec un regarder *trs* averti au sujet de qui tient les ficelles.

----------


## jopopmk

> Si j'ai bien compris, il n'y avait aucun bon candidat, il fallait peut-tre te prsenter


a c'est un peu niais comme remarque.

Perso je peux pas piffer les deux restants, mais apparemment le reste des Franais pense autrement.
Du coup je vais m'abstenir -ou au mieux voter blanc. Je ne veux pas tre associ  l'lection d'aucun de ces deux personnages.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pathtique cette manipulation mdiatique. Elle est tellement grotesque que cela ne marche mme plus


Macron est au second tour, c'est bien la preuve que la propagande fonctionne toujours bien.
Un gars sans programme, sans ide, ancien banquier de chez Rothschild, cration d'Hollande, d'Attali, de Minc...

Hollande a russi son coup, c'est un grand stratge en ralit mme si a ne saute pas aux yeux.
Les Franais sont insatisfait d'Hollande et ils lisent Macron...

----------


## Gunny

> Si j'ai bien compris, il n'y avait aucun bon candidat, il fallait peut-tre te prsenter


Tu noteras l'absence de Mlenchon dans ma liste  ::aie:: 
Ceci dit, mme si ma sensibilit politique tait ailleurs, force est de constater que l'on n'a pas t gts avec les candidats de cette lection... (mais l'est-on jamais)

----------


## Ryu2000

> on n'a pas t gts avec les candidats de cette lection... (mais l'est-on jamais)


Le pire c'tait surtout : Macron, Fillon, Hamon.
Car c'est la continuit du pouvoir en place depuis trs longtemps.
Donc rien ne changera on va continuer dans la mme direction.

----------


## seedbarrett

Premier constat dsolant, les trois plus gros escrocs de cette campagne arrivent en tte, on peut en dduire que les franais votent pour des voleurs, a commence bien.
En suite, je rejoins ceux qui n'irons pas voter. C'est la premire fois que je n'irais pas, et c'est justement par conviction. Se couper un bras ou une jambe? Non merci, ce sera sans moi. Je suis choqu de voir hollande 2 arriver en tte tout comme vous, alors que tout le monde n'a fais que de se plaindre de lui. On est reparti pour bouffer de l'austrit et pour augmenter la fracture sociale. La lutte des classes n'a pas t aussi vrai depuis un moment.
Hier c'tait un festival, j'avais pas assez de mes 10 doigts pour compter les remarques racistes dans le mtro, on a mme eu des gens qui venaient de se faire gazer au poivre parce qu'ils avaient pas la bonne tte. Alors quand je vois comment a commence, comptez pas sur moi pour lgitimer le capital ou la haine.
Puis entre nous, voter macron c'est repousser l'lection de le pen. C'est pas en mettant du scotch sur un ballon qu'il ne va pas se dgonfler s'il est perc. On verra la mme comdie en 2022

----------


## ddoumeche

> Premier constat dsolant, les trois plus gros escrocs de cette campagne arrivent en tte, on peut en dduire que les franais votent pour des voleurs, a commence bien.
> En suite, je rejoins ceux qui n'irons pas voter. C'est la premire fois que je n'irais pas, et c'est justement par conviction. Se couper un bras ou une jambe? Non merci, ce sera sans moi. Je suis choqu de voir hollande 2 arriver en tte tout comme vous, alors que tout le monde n'a fais que de se plaindre de lui. On est reparti pour bouffer de l'austrit et pour augmenter la fracture sociale. La lutte des classes n'a pas t aussi vrai depuis un moment.
> Hier c'tait un festival, j'avais pas assez de mes 10 doigts pour compter les remarques racistes dans le mtro, on a mme eu des gens qui venaient de se faire gazer au poivre parce qu'ils avaient pas la bonne tte. Alors quand je vois comment a commence, comptez pas sur moi pour lgitimer le capital ou la haine.
> Puis entre nous, voter macron c'est repousser l'lection de le pen. C'est pas en mettant du scotch sur un ballon qu'il ne va pas se dgonfler s'il est perc. On verra la mme comdie en 2022


On ne se fait pas gazer au poivre parce qu'on a pas la bonne tte mais parce qu'on cherche les embrouilles. Bien tent




> Le systme politique, mdiatique etc va nous marteler sans cesse qu'il faut lutter contre la peste brune donc videmment Macron sera lu. En avant pour l'uberisation totale de notre socit...et que je n'entende personne se plaindre !


Et surtout pas surtout ceux qui n'ont pas pris leur responsabilit en s'abstenant ou en votant Macron "pour faire barrage au FN".




> Je suis tellement surpris par le rsultat que jai envie de crier _ la fraude!_.
> En effet, jai mail le 08 mars  lambassade que je souhaitais voter par correspondance, et je nai toujours rien reu_! Je suis scandalis par ce comportement dirresponsables, et terriblement du par le rsultat du vote. Ils s'en foute de toutes faon puisquune partie du personnel des ambassades change avec les prsidents. Sil y a des gens quil serait bon de ne pas laisser voter, les Franais de ltranger seraient les premiers de la liste.


Y avait-il de fortes queues devant les bureaux de votes comme  Montral (un bureau pour 57,000 votants, 3 heures de queue) ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Hier c'tait un festival, j'avais pas assez de mes 10 doigts pour compter les remarques racistes dans le mtro, on a mme eu des gens qui venaient de se faire gazer au poivre parce qu'ils avaient pas la bonne tte. Alors quand je vois comment a commence, comptez pas sur moi pour lgitimer le capital ou la haine.
> Puis entre nous, voter macron c'est repousser l'lection de le pen. C'est pas en mettant du scotch sur un ballon qu'il ne va pas se dgonfler s'il est perc. On verra la mme comdie en 2022


Moi c'est plutt l'inverse qui se passe, j'ai jamais entendu de remarque raciste, la ou je suis il y'a des blancs, des noirs et des asiatiques.
Et comble de l'ironie, 2 amis noirs et 1 asiatiques m'ont dis qu'ils allaient voter Lepen au second tour.

Ceux qui vote fn le font pas par racisme, sinon 1 franais sur 4 le serait (sa fait beaucoup quand mme...) Ils le font (surtout pour le second tour) car ils veulent du changement.

----------


## seedbarrett

> On ne se fait pas gazer au poivre parce qu'on a pas la bonne tte mais parce qu'on cherche les embrouilles. Bien tent


Ah d'accord, on est en train de m'expliquer que quand on magresse avec une bombe au poivre c'est de ma faute d'accord. Parce que oui, a arrive, et a m'est dj arriv j'avais pas 16 ans la premire fois. Parce que oui il y en a eu plusieurs. Et pourtant j'ai pas grandi en cit. 
Bien tent.

----------


## nirgal76

> Moi non plus je ne voterai pas, mais pas parce que je serais en vacances mais parce qu'entre la haine et le no-libralisme, je prfre m'abstenir, je ne cautionnerai jamais ceci.


Quand je me retrouve dans ce cas de figure, je vote blanc, mais je vote. Question de principe, mme si ce n'est pas reconnu, je tiens  accomplir ce devoir citoyen, rien qu'en hommage pour les gens qui n'ont pas cette chance en ce monde.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je suis tellement surpris par le rsultat que jai envie de crier _ la fraude!_.


Non sans quelques raisons, apparemment... http://www.rue89strasbourg.com/15-00...torales-119357

Il semble qu'il y ait des cas similaires dans de nombreuses villes de France.

----------


## Traroth2

> J'ai pu lire un taux de participation de 28%
> 
> https://www.lesechos.fr/elections/pr...g8545LbHbzr.99
> 
> -> Si vous n'allez pas voter assumez !


Assumez quoi ?

----------


## nirgal76

> Moi c'est plutt l'inverse qui se passe, j'ai jamais entendu de remarque raciste, la ou je suis il y'a des blancs, des noirs et des asiatiques.
> Et comble de l'ironie, 2 amis noirs et 1 asiatiques m'ont dis qu'ils allaient voter Lepen au second tour.
> 
> Ceux qui vote fn le font pas par racisme, sinon 1 franais sur 4 le serait (sa fait beaucoup quand mme...) Ils le font (surtout pour le second tour) car ils veulent du changement.


1 franais sur 4 ?
elle a eu 22 % des votants qui se sont exprims. tout le monde n'a pas le droit de vote et tout votant ne s'est pas exprim

Nombre de votes "exprims" pour MLP = 7 658 990 (sur 66 millions d'hab), on est loin de 1 franais sur 4.

----------


## Traroth2

> Parce que le FN c'est l'quipe perdante, il ne peut pas gagner.
> Il y a trop de gens qui pensent que le FN c'est le mal absolu.
> C'est automatique.
> Il y a un blocage psychologique depuis des dcennies.


Les fascistes, a a souvent cet effet. Tant mieux.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Assumez quoi ?


Mais siiii, c'est de ta faute, en allant pas voter si les autres vote lepen, il faut suivre un peu.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah d'accord, on est en train de m'expliquer que quand on magresse avec une bombe au poivre c'est de ma faute d'accord. Parce que oui, a arrive, et a m'est dj arriv j'avais pas 16 ans la premire fois. Parce que oui il y en a eu plusieurs. Et pourtant j'ai pas grandi en cit. 
> Bien tent.


On t'a agress avec une bombe au poivre hier soir parce que tu n'avais pas la bonne tte ? ce n'est pas ce que tu nous as dit dans ta prcdente dposition.

----------


## nirgal76

> Les fascistes, a a souvent cet effet. Tant mieux.


Bien vrai, les facistes de gauches ont t limins au premier tour, et celle de droite le sera au second (enfin, je l'espre).

----------


## Traroth2

> Moi c'est plutt l'inverse qui se passe, j'ai jamais entendu de remarque raciste, la ou je suis il y'a des blancs, des noirs et des asiatiques.
> Et comble de l'ironie, 2 amis noirs et 1 asiatiques m'ont dis qu'ils allaient voter Lepen au second tour.


Et moi, hier, je me suis envol en ptant un coup...



> Ceux qui vote fn le font pas par racisme, sinon 1 franais sur 4 le serait (sa fait beaucoup quand mme...) Ils le font (surtout pour le second tour) car ils veulent du changement.


Bobards. Et ce n'est vraiment pas la peine de gratter beaucoup quand on discute avec un frontiste pour s'en apercevoir !

----------


## Traroth2

> Quand je me retrouve dans ce cas de figure, je vote blanc, mais je vote. Question de principe, mme si ce n'est pas reconnu, je tiens  accomplir ce devoir citoyen, rien qu'en hommage pour les gens qui n'ont pas cette chance en ce monde.


C'est parce que tu bouffes la rhtorique officielle qui veut que quelqu'un qui vote blanc est engag politiquement, alors qu'un abstentionniste est juste un branleur. C'est juste de la propagande trs commode pour pouvoir oublier l'abstention croissante...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les fascistes, a a souvent cet effet. Tant mieux.


Manuel Valls qui a rejoint Macron on lui doit le 49/3, la loi sur le renseignement, l'tat d'urgence... pour ma part je sais ou se trouve les vraies fascistes dans cette histoire.
Je n'attends pas que TF1 me demande de voter utile et de voter pour tel candidat (macron ???)

----------


## Traroth2

> Bien vrai, les facistes de gauches ont t limins au premier tour, et celle de droite le sera au second (enfin, je l'espre).


"Fascistes de gauche" ? N'importe quoi...

----------


## Ryu2000

Que considrez-vous tre fasciste dans le programme du Front National exactement ?
Quel point prcis vous bloque ?

Moi j'ai rien vu de choquant dans le programme ou les discours (bon aprs je n'ai pas cherch profondment...).
J'ai un peu l'impression que si un autre parti reprenait des ides du FN vous ne trouveriez pas a choquant, mais c'est l'image que les mdias ont donn au parti qui vous gne.

C'est parce qu'ils veulent limiter l'immigration que vous n'aimez pas ce parti ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Moi j'ai rien vu de choquant dans le programme ou les discours (bon aprs je n'ai pas cherch profondment...).
> J'ai un peu l'impression que si un autre parti reprenait des ides du FN vous ne trouveriez pas a choquant, mais c'est l'image que les mdias ont donn au parti qui vous gne.


+1 mais je rectifie ta phrase pas les mdias mais des mdias,  commenc par TF1, la chaines pour beauf suvie par des personnes simple d'esprit qui font ce qu'on leurs demande : le vote utile.
Faut pas voter Mlenchon car c'est le retour de l'urss, faut pas voter fn car c'est le retour du fascisme.

----------


## Traroth2

> Manuel Valls qui a rejoint Macron on lui doit le 49/3, la loi sur le renseignement, l'tat d'urgence... pour ma part je sais ou se trouve les vraies fascistes dans cette histoire.


Ah mais je ne dis pas que les gens du PS ou de LR sont des dmocrates, loin de l. D'ailleurs, ils sont trs contents que le Fn est l o il est, c'est un pouvantail trs commode pour pousser au vote utile. Mais le FN, ce sont des fous furieux. Comme ils n'ont jamais t au pouvoir, les dgts qu'ils ont caus sont limits, mais pour un parti qui a eu 3 mairies et 2 dputs, leur bilan est remarquablement catastrophique !

Et juste pour remettre les choses  leur place, concernant la soi-disant rupture avec le systme : Les Pen ont vot la directive "secret des affaires" au parlement europen, avec le PS et LR, hein. Contrairement aux soutiens de Mlenchon (PG et PCF), qui ont tous vot contre...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et juste pour remettre les choses  leur place, concernant la soi-disant rupture avec le systme : Les Pen ont vot la directive "secret des affaires" au parlement europen, avec le PS et LR, hein. Contrairement aux soutiens de Mlenchon (PG et PCF), qui ont tous vot contre...


Oui mais la on as malheureusement pas le choix, macron ou lepen, mlenchon n'est plus une option depuis hier soir.

----------


## Traroth2

> Que considrez-vous tre fasciste dans le programme du Front National exactement ?
> Quel point prcis vous bloque ?
> 
> Moi j'ai rien vu de choquant dans le programme ou les discours (bon aprs je n'ai pas cherch profondment...).
> J'ai un peu l'impression que si un autre parti reprenait des ides du FN vous ne trouveriez pas a choquant, mais c'est l'image que les mdias ont donn au parti qui vous gne.
> 
> C'est parce qu'ils veulent limiter l'immigration que vous n'aimez pas ce parti ?


Son programme ne m'intresse pas car je ne crois pas en sa sincrit. Son programme est limite de gauche, or je ne pense pas que Le Pen soit subitement devenue de gauche  40 ans passs.

C'est tout le contexte de ce parti fond par des anciens de la Waffen SS et de l'OAS, avec Le Pen pre qui se revendiquait comme le "Reagan franais", sa fille qui a copin ouvertement avec des no-nazis jusqu' trs rcemment (la diabolisation est une ide tardive), et qui a cas tous ses potes du GUD aux plus niveaux du parti. Durant la campagne, d'ailleurs, elle est revenu  des fondamentaux plus... explicites, sur la rafle du Vel d'Hiv, par exemple. Chassez le naturel, il revient au galop !

D'ailleurs, il suffit de laisser parler ceux qui vont  ses meetings : http://www.non-stop-zapping.com/actu...ilitants-video

----------


## Traroth2

> Oui mais la on as malheureusement pas le choix, macron ou lepen, mlenchon n'est plus une option depuis hier soir.


Je ne voterais plus jamais pour quelqu'un que je ne veux pas voir lu. Je vais donc rester chez moi.

----------


## Aiekick

c'est le moins extrmiste de toute la bande de joyeux lurons.

----------


## Aiekick

> Manuel Valls qui a rejoint Macron on lui doit le 49/3, la loi sur le renseignement, l'tat d'urgence... pour ma part je sais ou se trouve les vraies fascistes dans cette histoire.
> Je n'attends pas que TF1 me demande de voter utile et de voter pour tel candidat (macron ???)


la tu dit une btise. l'tat d'urgence est une ncessite. un autre prsident responsable aurait fait de mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Son programme est limite de gauche, or je ne pense pas que Le Pen soit subitement devenue de gauche  40 ans passs.


Le parti a beaucoup chang depuis qu'ils ont vir le vieux.
Mais peut tre tait-il de gauche depuis le dbut ^^
Aprs tout ce ne sont pas eux qui se revendiquent dextrme droite c'est le systme qui les a catgoris l.




> ce parti fond par des anciens de la Waffen SS et de l'OAS


Vous tes certains de a ?
J'en ai jamais entendu parler, par contre je sais que la CIA a cherch  rcuprer un maximum de scientifiques Nazi, parce que la CIA aimait le fait que les scientifiques allemands n'avaient pas de problme d'thique et taient prt  aller loin.
Mme si c'tait vrai pour le FN, aujourd'hui le parti est loin d'tre ce qu'il tait avant.




> sur la rafle du Vel d'Hiv, par exemple.


Avant Chirac tout le monde disait comme elle.
Mme Mitterrand aurait dit pareil qu'elle...
Un peu dans ce genre la :



Il y a 2 faons de voir les choses, mais avant on s'tait tous mis d'accord pour dire que la France n'tait pas responsable car elle la France tait sous occupation, donc c'est de la faute  l'occupant.
La France c'tait la rsistance.
C'est le roman national de De Gaulle.




> il suffit de laisser parler ceux qui vont  ses meetings


Non mais voil trouver 3 connards dans un meeting c'est facile...
Par contre trouver 3 personnes intelligentes dans un meeting de Macron c'est plus compliqu ^^

=====
a va tre dur 5 ans sous Macron...
On va prendre chre.
Macron c'est Hollande en pire.




> l'tat d'urgence est une ncessite.


Ouais mais c'est ponctuel normalement, c'est pas sens durer des mois et des mois.
En plus c'est pas toujours hyper efficace contre le terrorisme.

----------


## GPPro

> c'est le moins extrmiste de toute la bande de joyeux lurons.


Sur le plan conomique c'est un no libral extrmiste. C'est juste un extrmisme que les journalistes mettent sous le tapis avec beaucoup d'empressement...

----------


## Invit

> Je ne voterais plus jamais pour quelqu'un que je ne veux pas voir lu. Je vais donc rester chez moi.


Je pense que je vais voter Coluche pour ma part. On ne sait jamais.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand je me retrouve dans ce cas de figure, je vote blanc, mais je vote. Question de principe, mme si ce n'est pas reconnu, je tiens  accomplir ce devoir citoyen, rien qu'en hommage pour les gens qui n'ont pas cette chance en ce monde.


Si on s'en tient  la dfinition, le vote est un droit et pas un devoir sinon il y aurait une certaine forme d'obligation. Donc tu peux utiliser ce droit ou pas.

De plus, en votant blanc tu augmentes la participation donc tu augmentes la lgitimit du "systme" qui pourra se targuer d'avoir intress les gens avec une participation en hausse. Le problme serait diffrent si le blanc tait vraiment reconnu. Actuellement, la vraie option pour les envoyer chier est l'abstention.

Et le pire, c'est l'institution elle-mme qui le dit... Ces histoires de devoir et de vote utile sont de l'enfumage culpabilisant pour que les gens votent et continuent  entretenir leurs petits jeux politiciens :




> Labstention consiste  ne pas participer  une lection ou  des oprations de rfrendum. Elle traduit soit un dsintrt total pour la vie publique, soit un choix politique actif consistant  ne pas se prononcer afin de montrer son dsaccord. Ainsi,  loccasion du rfrendum sur les accords de Matignon portant sur lavenir de la Nouvelle-Caldonie en 1988, lun des partis de lopposition avait appel ses partisans  sabstenir pour sopposer au texte. Nanmoins, labstention semble traduire une crise de la reprsentation et peut poser la question de la lgitimit du pouvoir politique lu avec une faible participation.
> 
> Le vote blanc consiste  dposer dans lurne une enveloppe vide ou contenant un bulletin dpourvu de tout nom de candidat (ou de toute indication dans le cas dun rfrendum). Ce type de vote indique une volont de se dmarquer du choix propos par llection.
> 
> http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...fferences.html

----------


## RyzenOC

> la tu dit une btise. l'tat d'urgence est une ncessite. un autre prsident responsable aurait fait de mme.


une ncessite oui pendants 2-3 mois max.
Le problme c'est qu'il est tous le temps renouvel, limite l'tat d'urgence est devenue l'tat normale....

C'est pour quand la fin de l'tat d'urgence ?, ni lepen ni macron ne se sont exprim sur ce sujet !!! ce qui pour moi veut dire qu'il vas rester encore trs longtemps.

----------


## Lucio_

> Il y a 2 faons de voir les choses, mais avant on s'tait tous mis d'accord pour dire que la France n'tait pas responsable car elle la France tait sous occupation, donc c'est de la faute  l'occupant.
> La France c'tait la rsistance.
> C'est le roman national de De Gaulle.


Sauf que depuis il y a eu des historiens qui ont montrs que la France avait collabor activement durant l'occupation.
Et surtout concernant le Vel d'Hiv' on parle de policiers Franais qui ont excuts les ordres du gouvernement Franais.
Dire que la France n'tait que la rsistance c'tait bien aprs la guerre, mais aujourdhui faudrait peut-tre ne pas changer l'histoire.

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour une petite "nalyse" pour la route : pour le second tour considrons le report des voix ( attention c'est purement analytique je n'ai pas d'opinion politique)
-les Fillonistes et sympathisant des Rpublicains ( grosso-modo 20% des voix) vont reporter leur voix sur le candidat d'En Marche ; la candidate du Front National se dmarque par son projet de sortie de l'euro

Ce que le march,a finance et les entreprises ne veulent surtout pas.La droite traditionnelle c'est essentiellement le pouvoir conomique du pays ( chefs d'entreprises,professions librales..)
j'ai de gros doutes  ce qu'ils votent FN surtout que ce parti une fois lu risque hypothtiquement d'augmenter la fiscalit

-les sympathisants de gauche,socialistes et sympathisant de Mlenchon ( grosso-modo 20+20 % ): peu probable qu'ils soient favorable  Marine Le Pen donc ils vont reporter leur voix sur Macron
-les Macronistes :leur vote est videmment acquis d'avance.

Reste donc les lecteurs et sympathisants FN ce qui fait grosso-modo 20%

Donc je prends le risque devant tout le monde d'affirmer ( j'assume de me planter  ::aie:: ) que le score pour le deuxime tour a va tre encore dans les 80-20
Bref la fameuse loi de Pareto

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a va tre dur 5 ans sous Macron...
> On va prendre chre.
> Macron c'est Hollande en pire.


C'tait Ryu, en direct de sa boule de cristal...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> -les Fillonistes et sympathisant des Rpublicains ( grosso-modo 20% des voix) vont reporter leur voix sur le candidat d'En Marche ; la candidate du Front National se dmarque par son projet de sortie de l'euro


Pas sr. Une partie de ceux qui ont vot LR au premier tour, s'abstiendront et d'autres iront voter FN. Je pencherai pour 10% Macron, 5% Marine et 5% abstention.




> -les sympathisants de gauche,socialistes et sympathisant de Mlenchon ( grosso-modo 20+20 % ): peu probable qu'ils soient favorable  Marine Le Pen donc ils vont reporter leur voix sur Macron


Pour ceux qui ont vot PS (Hamon), je pense que leur vote ira  Macron, soit ~6%, pour ceux qui ont vot Mlenchon, une bonne partie s'abtiendra (au moins la moiti), et d'autres voteront Le Pen, car ce sont des personnes qui veulent casser le systme. Je dirais que Macron ne devrait rcuprer que 5% des votes du 1er tour sur les 20% qui ont vot Mlenchon.



> Donc je prends le risque devant tout le monde d'affirmer ( j'assume de me planter ) que le score pour le deuxime tour a va tre encore dans les 80-20
> Bref la fameuse loi de Pareto


Moi, je vois plutt un 55-45 pour Macron, et un fort taux d'abstention.

----------


## thom14

Moi je pense que c'est pas aussi simple que cela, et si je reprends mes critres analytiques,

les lecteurs fillonistes seront reports plutt autour de 50% pour macron et 1/3 pour le pen
Les 5% de dupont aignan y'a pas de certitudes.
les mlenchonistes sont surement tenter par l'abstention pour une partie plus ou moins grandes, une partie pour macron mais une partie pour le pen aussi je pense

donc moi je pense que l'on finira avec un gros niveau d'abstention, ce qui fait que mcaniquement les carts sont moins important, pas parce que l'abstention favoriserait l'un ou l'autre, mais parce que de manire totalement arithmtiques, un faible cart au premier tour, et un report pas aussi tranch fait que  l'cart pourrait tre relativement faible autour de 45-55 je pense.

----------


## Mingolito

*Les marchs anticipent dj une victoire d'Emmanuel Macron au second tour de la prsidentielle*

<<Emmanuel Macron est sorti en tte du premier tour de la prsidentielle en France avec 23,75% des votes, devant la candidate du Front national Marine Le Pen (21,53%), qu'il affrontera au second tour.

La nouvelle a fait souffler un vent de soulagement  travers l'Europe, qui redoute une dislocation en cas de sortie de la France de l'euro ou de l'Union europenne  projets de la candidate d'extrme droite.

La forte probabilit d'une victoire au second tour d'Emmanuel Macron, pro-Europe et pro-marchs, rassure les marchs et ils l'ont immdiatement montr.

    Le CAC 40 a ouvert en hausse de 4%. Les trois plus fortes progressions de l'indice parisien sont pour des banques: Socit genrale (+9,5%), BNP Paribas (+8%) et Crdit agricole (+8,5%).
    L'indice pan-europen Euro Stoxx 50 a gagn plus 3%. 
    L'cart de rendement (spread) entre les obligations d'Etat franaise et allemande s'est resserr nettement lundi, avec un recul de 19 points de base  43,4 points de base. Cela montre une baisse de la prime de risque pour dtenir de la dette franaise, alors que le taux bas du Bund est synonyme de scurit pour les investisseurs.
    L'euro a gagn plus de 1% face  1,0854 dollar, aprs avoir grimp jusqu' 1,0935 dollar dans les premiers changes en Asie, un plus haut depuis le 10 novembre.
    L'or recule de prs de 1%  1.271 dollars l'once, signe du regain d'apptit pour le risque.

Selon Deutsche Bank, la probabilit d'une victoire d'Emmanuel Macron au second tour devant la candidate du Front national se chiffre  80%, rapporte Reuters.  Source >>

a commence bien non ?

Rappelons que le programme de Marine est le mme programme que celui du Parti communiste de Georges Marchais il y  30 ans, et comme le communisme mne toujours immanquablement  la ruine (Vnzuela, Cuba, Core du nord, Cambodge, ...), voter Marine a veux dire ruiner la France pour plusieurs dizaines d'annes.

----------


## ddoumeche

Avec Marine, nous aurons la grande famine comme l'Irlande du XIXme sicle, les franais devront manger leur enfants et les rares survivants s'exileront en Belgique et au Canada

C'est flippant

----------


## thom14

Un peu simpliste comme conclusion Mingolito le communisme si tant est que l'on puisse considrer les pays que tu cites comme communiste.

Si tu prends l'exemple de Cuba compare Cuba  Haiti ou  la jamaique qui ne sont pas des les communistes a priori, je suis pas sr que les cubains soient moins bien loti que les haitiens.
Bref de toute faon le pen n'est pas communiste a priori

De toutes faon l'un ou l'autre a sera la merde.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De toutes faon l'un ou l'autre a sera la merde.


Ouais mais oppos.

Il y en a qui est pour continuer ce qui ne fonctionne pas : +++ d'UE, --- de souverainet.
Un grand ami des banques et de la finance, donc imaginez les mauvaises frquentation qu'il doit avoir...
Macron c'est galement le gars de la loi de travail... (il est donc contre les droits sociaux)
Il sera toujours du ct des banques et des multinationales et jamais du ct de la France et des Franais.

De l'autre ct on veut rcuprer la souverainet, donc affaiblir le pouvoir de l'UE sur la France (mais comme on ne peut pas changer l'UE il faudra la quitter).

----------


## micka132

Mais QUI a vot Macron??
C'est pas une question mchante, je cherche rellement  savoir qui, parceque je ne connais personne ! Je connais une chie de MLP, de JLM, quelques Fillons, un peu de Hammon, et meme 1 Asselineau, mais aucun Macron.
Je lis les commentaires ici, et personne non plus ne semble avoir vot pour lui, or si pour le vote MLP les gens sont plutot discret ca ne devrait pas tre le cas pour Macron.
Donc qui sont ces 24% dont je ne cotoies pas l'existence? J'avoue ne pas trainer dans les banlieux ni dans les clubs jets sets. Autant je pense bien qu'il y a en surement chez les jetseur mais meme avec 100% ca reste pas grand chose, autant j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'en banlieux on soit fan de Macron...

Alors qui? Normalement on est  quasiment 1 personne sur 4, ca marche dans votre entourage?

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais QUI a vot Macron??
> C'est pas une question mchante, je cherche rellement  savoir qui, parceque je ne connais personne ! Je connais une chie de MLP, de JLM, quelques Fillons, un peu de Hammon, et meme 1 Asselineau, mais aucun Macron.
> Je lis les commentaires ici, et personne non plus ne semble avoir vot pour lui, or si pour le vote MLP les gens sont plutot discret ca ne devrait pas tre le cas pour Macron.
> Donc qui sont ces 24% dont je ne cotoies pas l'existence? J'avoue ne pas trainer dans les banlieux ni dans les clubs jets sets. Autant je pense bien qu'il y a en surement chez les jetseur mais meme avec 100% ca reste pas grand chose, autant j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'en banlieux on soit fan de Macron...
> 
> Alors qui? Normalement on est  quasiment 1 personne sur 4, ca marche dans votre entourage?


C'est parce que les lections sont truqu le vainceur est FA et l'UPR...

J'adore les sondages sur son propre entourage...  ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

> Avec Marine, nous aurons la grande famine comme l'Irlande au XXIme sicle, les franais devront manger leur enfants et les rares survivants s'exileront en Belgique et au Canada
> 
> C'est flippant


Voila une prdiction raliste  ::ccool:: 

Dans un premier temps a commence par utiliser des tickets de rationnement, faire plusieurs heures de queue pour avoir 200 g de pain, comme  Cuba, et de devoir manger des topinambours glans dans les champs  ::mouarf::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Mais QUI a vot Macron??
> C'est pas une question mchante, je cherche rellement  savoir qui, parceque je ne connais personne ! Je connais une chie de MLP, de JLM, quelques Fillons, un peu de Hammon, et meme 1 Asselineau, mais aucun Macron.
> Je lis les commentaires ici, et personne non plus ne semble avoir vot pour lui, or si pour le vote MLP les gens sont plutot discret ca ne devrait pas tre le cas pour Macron.
> Donc qui sont ces 24% dont je ne cotoies pas l'existence? J'avoue ne pas trainer dans les banlieux ni dans les clubs jets sets. Autant je pense bien qu'il y a en surement chez les jetseur mais meme avec 100% ca reste pas grand chose, autant j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'en banlieux on soit fan de Macron...
> 
> Alors qui? Normalement on est  quasiment 1 personne sur 4, ca marche dans votre entourage?


Il serait temps d'arrter de croire qu'interroger sa grande mre et son voisin suffit pour avoir une vision gnral d'une situation.
Ce genre de rflexion me fera toujours halluciner  ::weird:: 
Comment peut on se sentir autant reprsentatif voir mme dpositaire de la parole de millions de gens...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il serait temps d'arrter de croire qu'interroger sa grande mre et son voisin suffit pour avoir une vision gnral d'une situation


En 2007 il tait facile de trouver des lecteurs de Sarkozy.
En 2012 il tait facile de trouver des lecteurs d'Hollande.

Pourquoi les lecteurs de Macron sont si discret ?
J'ai demand  mes collgues, aucun n'a vot Macron.
J'ai consult les rseaux sociaux ce matin et j'ai vu un paquet de gens rler contre la prsence de Macron au second tour mais personne manifestait sa joie.
Alors peut tre que mes proches ne constituent pas un panel reprsentatif de l'ensemble des citoyens franais, mais c'est super zarbe quand mme...

Que les pro Macron du forum se manifestent et nous expliquent en quoi les ides de Macron sont bonnes pour la France.

----------


## thom14

> Ouais mais oppos.
> 
> Il y en a qui est pour continuer ce qui ne fonctionne pas : +++ d'UE, --- de souverainet.
> Un grand ami des banques et de la finance, donc imaginez les mauvaises frquentation qu'il doit avoir...
> Macron c'est galement le gars de la loi de travail... (il est donc contre les droits sociaux)
> Il sera toujours du ct des banques et des multinationales et jamais du ct de la France et des Franais.
> 
> De l'autre ct on veut rcuprer la souverainet, donc affaiblir le pouvoir de l'UE sur la France (mais comme on ne peut pas changer l'UE il faudra la quitter).


la question de L'UE mriterai d'tre tranch une bonne fois pour toutes certes, mais je pense pas que l'UE soit le relle problme. Est ce que le fdralisme est rellement dangereux? Dit autrement, except pour des questions identitaires? en allant plus loin la France n'existe mme pas vu comment elle s'est construite. Peut on dire que un gaudeloupen, un alsacien et un basque ont la mme culture... 

Mais je pense juste que le programme de le pen est compltement dmago et que conomiquement elle conduira  la ruine du pays et que donc in fine les droits sociaux voleront en clat, puisque  partir du moment ou tu ne peux pas Financer, a disparait.
Macron c'est de toute Faon du libralisme qui ne fonctionnera pas une fois de plus  ::D:

----------


## thom14

> Mais QUI a vot Macron??
> C'est pas une question mchante, je cherche rellement  savoir qui, parceque je ne connais personne ! Je connais une chie de MLP, de JLM, quelques Fillons, un peu de Hammon, et meme 1 Asselineau, mais aucun Macron.
> Je lis les commentaires ici, et personne non plus ne semble avoir vot pour lui, or si pour le vote MLP les gens sont plutot discret ca ne devrait pas tre le cas pour Macron.
> Donc qui sont ces 24% dont je ne cotoies pas l'existence? J'avoue ne pas trainer dans les banlieux ni dans les clubs jets sets. Autant je pense bien qu'il y a en surement chez les jetseur mais meme avec 100% ca reste pas grand chose, autant j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'en banlieux on soit fan de Macron...
> 
> Alors qui? Normalement on est  quasiment 1 personne sur 4, ca marche dans votre entourage?


si on part dans ce sens je devrais aussi trouver 25% d lecteur FN, LR?

Hors vu que en gnral, notre premier cercles ne reprsentent pas la France dans toputes sa diversits. a veut rien dire.

De part ton activit professionelle tu cotoieras plus d'ouvrier, de cadre, de banquier ou de travailleur sociaux,... enfin bref ton cercle est rarement reprsentatif de l'entiret de la population Franaise.

----------


## micka132

> Il serait temps d'arrter de croire qu'interroger sa grande mre et son voisin suffit pour avoir une vision gnral d'une situation.
> Ce genre de rflexion me fera toujours halluciner 
> Comment peut on se sentir autant reprsentatif voir mme dpositaire de la parole de millions de gens...


Je trouve ca juste trange que mon petit cercle represente en gros statistiquement les autres candidats mais absolument pas Macron, et j'ai envie de savoir ce qui differencie tant ces gens (histoire, position social...) de moi. Je n'en connais pas alors que normalement il devrait y en avoir 1/4! C'est donc peut etre moi qui vit dans une bulle...Une bulle avec un panel representant 70% de l'echiquier politique mais semble t-il une bulle quand meme.

----------


## thom14

> Je trouve ca juste trange que mon petit cercle represente en gros statistiquement les autres candidats mais absolument pas Macron, et j'ai envie de savoir ce qui differencie tant ces gens (histoire, position social...) de moi que je n'en connais pas alors que normalement il devrait y en avoir 1/4!


oui mais moi si j'en crois mon cercle on aurait un 2nd tour macron - mlenchon  ::D:  et le pen  1% et hamon  20% et fillon  2%

----------


## Mat.M

> Moi, je vois plutt un 55-45 pour Macron, et un fort taux d'abstention.


l'lectorat du FN s'vanouira au fil du temps..puisque c'est un lectorat majoritairement ouvrier et donc du des partis de gauche traditionnels ( socialiste et communiste).
Etant donn que des ouvriers il y en a de moins en moins en France ( pour rappel 75% des salaris travaillent dans le tertiaire)et que l'on a dtruit une bonne partie de l'industrie,cela finira par tre un lectorat marginal

----------


## ddoumeche

> Voila une prdiction raliste 
> 
> Dans un premier temps a commence par utiliser des tickets de rationnement, faire plusieurs heures de queue pour avoir 200 g de pain, comme  Cuba, et de devoir manger des topinambours glans dans les champs


Par contre, les franais auront du mal  s'offrir leur bacloflne une fois Macron lu, puisqu'il veut privatiser encore plus la scu.
Sachant qu'en outre l'alcoolisme grimpera en flche.  Tu devrais changer ta position, je le dis juste pour ta sante.





> Mais QUI a vot Macron??
> C'est pas une question mchante, je cherche rellement  savoir qui, parce que je ne connais personne ! Je connais une chie de MLP, de JLM, quelques Fillons, un peu de Hammon, et meme 1 Asselineau, mais aucun Macron.
> Je lis les commentaires ici, et personne non plus ne semble avoir vot pour lui, or si pour le vote MLP les gens sont plutot discret ca ne devrait pas tre le cas pour Macron.
> Donc qui sont ces 24% dont je ne cotoies pas l'existence? J'avoue ne pas trainer dans les banlieux ni dans les clubs jets sets. Autant je pense bien qu'il y a en surement chez les jetseur mais meme avec 100% ca reste pas grand chose, autant j'ai un doute sur le fait qu'en banlieux on soit fan de Macron...
> 
> Alors qui? Normalement on est  quasiment 1 personne sur 4, ca marche dans votre entourage?


Toi et tes amis n'avez pas les mmes valeurs que mossieur Macron, voila tout: http://www.slate.fr/story/136919/fra...archent-macron.

----------


## TallyHo

> Alors qui? Normalement on est  quasiment 1 personne sur 4, ca marche dans votre entourage?


Ou alors ils ont honte de t'avouer qu'ils ont vot pour lui...  ::mrgreen:: 

Bon aprs c'est vrai qu'il faut faire attention au biais de confirmation des proches ou tu es peut-tre dans une rgion  droite. Tu as regard les rsultats dans ton dpt ?

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> En 2007 il tait facile de trouver des lecteurs de Sarkozy.
> En 2012 il tait facile de trouver des lecteurs d'Hollande.
> 
> Pourquoi les lecteurs de Macron sont si discret ?
> J'ai demand  mes collgues, aucun n'a vot Macron.
> J'ai consult les rseaux sociaux ce matin et j'ai vu un paquet de gens rler contre la prsence de Macron au second tour mais personne manifestait sa joie.
> Alors peut tre que mes proches ne constituent pas un panel reprsentatif de l'ensemble des citoyens franais, mais c'est super zarbe quand mme...
> 
> Que les pro Macron du forum se manifestent et nous expliquent en quoi les ides de Macron sont bonnes pour la France.


Macron a fait la campagne parfaite en concentrant ses passages pour la tl et la radio, en parlant des petites retraites et des sniors. Il savait que son lectorat est la : les gens de 60  80 piges ont vot pour lui et parmi cette frange de la population il y a moins d'abstentionnistes. Ce sont ceux qui croient encore en la politique et au systme dans sa globalit, ceux qui regardent le journal TV de France 2. Bref, c'est cette gnration qui a vot Macron, c'est aussi la raison pour laquelle tu n'en vois pas sur la toile, les anciens ne connaissent pas internet et encore moins les rseaux sociaux.

Si tu ajoutes  cela une grosse partie des chefs d'entreprise, toute la clic mondialiste sauce Minc, toute la clic des biens pensants de la presse, tu as Macron  23%.

Je serais lui, je refuserai le dbat avec Le Pen, parce qu'on ne "dbat pas avec l'extreme-droite" et jappellerai tous ceux qui "veulent faire barrage au fascisme" de voter pour moi. Et le tour est jou...Il n'y a aucun suspense.

----------


## Rokhn

> Je serais lui, je refuserai le dbat avec Le Pen, parce qu'on ne "dbat pas avec l'extreme-droite" et jappellerai tous ceux qui "veulent faire barrage au fascisme" de voter pour moi. Et le tour est jou...Il n'y a aucun suspense.


Les plus dangereux sont ceux qui diabolisent le FN pour se donner bonne conscience et se conforter dans le choix de Macron. Loin de moi l'ide de promouvoir un candidat prcis, mais "voter en dpit de" sans avoir de rflexion c'est tre inconscient et irrflchi

----------


## nirgal76

> C'est parce que tu bouffes la rhtorique officielle qui veut que quelqu'un qui vote blanc est engag politiquement, alors qu'un abstentionniste est juste un branleur. C'est juste de la propagande trs commode pour pouvoir oublier l'abstention croissante...


Non, c'est juste mon opinion perso. Moi je ferais mme une citoyennet  point. celui qui ne vote pas  "n" lections, il perds son droit de vote.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron a fait la campagne parfaite en concentrant ses passages pour la tl et la radio


Ouais donc c'est a, llectorat de Macron sont des zombies qui ont bouff la propagande, on leur a dit de voter Macron ils ont vot Macron.
Mais ils ne connaissent pas son projet, ni ses ides...

Heureusement que les mdias traditionnels perdent du terrain, si leur audimat diminue leur pouvoir d'influence diminue.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Les plus dangereux sont ceux qui diabolisent le FN pour se donner bonne conscience et se conforter dans le choix de Macron. Loin de moi l'ide de promouvoir un candidat prcis, mais "voter en dpit de" sans avoir de rflexion c'est tre inconscient et irrflchi


C'est ce que le systme va nous rabcher pendant 15 jours et si ca suffit pas, on fera descendre tout le monde dans la rue pour faire une manifestation contre le fascisme.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Ouais donc c'est a, llectorat de Macron sont des zombies qui ont bouff la propagande, on leur a dit de voter Macron ils ont vot Macron.
> Mais ils ne connaissent pas son projet, ni ses ides...
> 
> Heureusement que les mdias traditionnels perdent du terrain, si leur audimat diminue leur pouvoir d'influence diminue.


Etant donns les rsultats d'hier, on peut ne pas tre optimistes et je ne pense pas que la France ait le luxe d'attendre 5 piges que quelqu'un mette un coup de pieds dans la fourmilire. On est parti pour l'ubrisation et la prcarisation. Toutes les professions rglementes vont dguster en premier.

----------


## nirgal76

> "Fascistes de gauche" ? N'importe quoi...


L'une des 3 dfinitions du Larousse (la plus gnraliste) : "Attitude autoritaire, arbitraire, violente et dictatoriale impose par quelqu'un  un groupe quelconque,  son entourage."
Y'a un paquet de rgime d'extreme gauche dans le monde qui ont ou correspondent toujours  cette dfinition.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est ce que le systme va nous rabcher pendant 15 jours et si ca suffit pas, on fera descendre tout le monde dans la rue pour faire une manifestation contre le fascisme.


Stop, j'ai comme l'impression que Rokhn ne comprend pas les sarcasmes  :;):  (et cela dit je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, a commence pas plus tard que cet aprem avec l'dito du Monde...)

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> L'une des 3 dfinitions du Larousse (la plus gnraliste) : "Attitude autoritaire, arbitraire, violente et dictatoriale impose par quelqu'un  un groupe quelconque,  son entourage."
> Y'a un paquet de rgime d'extreme gauche dans le monde qui ont ou correspondent toujours  cette dfinition.


Ben je trouve que Mlenchon rentre parfaitement dans cette dfinition.

----------


## Rokhn

> Stop, j'ai comme l'impression que Rokhn ne comprend pas les sarcasmes  (et cela dit je suis entirement d'accord avec toi, a commence pas plus tard que cet aprem avec l'dito du Monde...)


Mon commentaire allait bien dans le sens d'Anderson hein ^^'

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est parti pour l'ubrisation et la prcarisation.


Ouais a va tre trs dur...

Mais d'un ct c'est le projet de l'UE donc a arrivera  tous nos potes de l'UE.

C'est marrant j'ai l'impression d'avoir pass les 5 tapes du modle thorique du deuil d'Elisabeth Kbler-Ross :
Choc, dniColreMarchandageDpressionAcceptation

Je suis dj compltement en train d'accepter, de me dire que Sarkozy et Hollande n'taient pas trs diffrents de Macron. (a va toujours de pire en pire, mais on devrait tre capable de survivre encore 5 ans)
La France deviendra prcurseur, on va montrer aux autres ce que a fait d'tre  fond dans l'UE.

----------


## Traroth2

> Non, c'est juste mon opinion perso. Moi je ferais mme une citoyennet  point. celui qui ne vote pas  "n" lections, il perds son droit de vote.


Dans ce cas, ton opinion personnelle correspond en tout point  la rhtorique officielle. Sans doute une concidence...

La dmocratie, c'est le gouvernement du peuple. Restreindre ses possibilits de choix, c'est la rogner, petit  petit. On limite le nombre de mandat, on interdit aux gens avec un casier de se prsenter, on interdit l'abstention. Tout a, il ne faut se faire aucune illusion, a a une signification prcise, et une seule : les citoyens sont trop cons pour lire des gouvernants valables. Maintenant que cette ide est installe, ce n'est plus qu'une question de temps avant qu'on finisse par conclure que finalement, a serait mieux de ne pas du tout leur demander leur avis.

Cette histoire d'abstentionnistes qui seraient tous des branleurs, a n'explique pas du tout pourquoi ils sont de plus en plus nombreux, hein...

----------


## Lucio_

> Ouais donc c'est a, llectorat de Macron sont des zombies qui ont bouff la propagande, on leur a dit de voter Macron ils ont vot Macron.
> Mais ils ne connaissent pas son projet, ni ses ides...
> 
> Heureusement que les mdias traditionnels perdent du terrain, si leur audimat diminue leur pouvoir d'influence diminue.


En mme temps c'est un peu comme certains qui sont contre Macron.
On entend beaucoup que cela va tre une catastrophe, mais on ne sait toujours quels points de son projet vont nous y mener.

----------


## Traroth2

> Le parti a beaucoup chang depuis qu'ils ont vir le vieux.
> Mais peut tre tait-il de gauche depuis le dbut ^^
> Aprs tout ce ne sont pas eux qui se revendiquent dextrme droite c'est le systme qui les a catgoris l.


Non, il n'a pas chang. Seulement les apparences ont t adoucies




> Vous tes certains de a ?
> J'en ai jamais entendu parler, par contre je sais que la CIA a cherch  rcuprer un maximum de scientifiques Nazi, parce que la CIA aimait le fait que les scientifiques allemands n'avaient pas de problme d'thique et taient prt  aller loin.
> Mme si c'tait vrai pour le FN, aujourd'hui le parti est loin d'tre ce qu'il tait avant.


Et ben tu n'as vraiment pas d chercher beaucoup, alors ! Et la CIA, je m'en cogne, l. a n'a rien  voir avec le sujet.




> Avant Chirac tout le monde disait comme elle.
> Mme Mitterrand aurait dit pareil qu'elle...
> Un peu dans ce genre la :


Mitterrand est mort depuis 21 ans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cette histoire d'abstentionnistes qui seraient tous des branleurs, a n'explique pas du tout pourquoi ils sont de plus en plus nombreux, hein...


Parce qu'il y a de plus en plus de branleurs ? (NB : C'est de l'humour !)  :;):

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est parce que les lections sont truqu le vainceur est FA et l'UPR...
> 
> J'adore les sondages sur son propre entourage...


Le problme, c'est qu'on est assez nombreux  avoir cette impression, en fait.

----------


## Kearz

> Il serait temps d'arrter de croire qu'interroger sa grande mre et son voisin suffit pour avoir une vision gnral d'une situation.
> Ce genre de rflexion me fera toujours halluciner 
> Comment peut on se sentir autant reprsentatif voir mme dpositaire de la parole de millions de gens...


Moi. J'ai vot Macron, au mme titre que (minimum) 5 personnes sur les 8 de mon bureau au boulot, 100% d'un groupe d'ami avec qui j'ai mang la semaine dernire soit 4 personnes (par contre, on n'a pas vot Macron pour les mmes raisons). Je ne connais pas encore le vote d'autres amis mais je devrais le connaitre quand je les verrais. Je ne pratique pas la langue de bois sur le vote, je pense qu'un vote doit tre assum. 

Je vais (peut-tre) prendre plein de pouce rouge mais du coup, je vais expliquer mon choix. 

Habituellement je vote au centre et s'il n'y a pas de candidat du centre (o qu'ils ne me plaisent pas), je vote plutt  droite et s'il n'y a personne qui me plait au centre ou  droite, je vote blanc. 
Pour les prsidentielles, j'avais donc le choix entre Fillon ou potentiellement Macron (_pour moi il est plus proche du centre que de la gauche_). Fillon tant un voleur illogique, il m'tait clairement impossible de voter Fillon.
Concernant Macron, j'avais commenc par dire "Non, je voterais blanc". Sauf qu'a deux semaines des lections, j'ai senti comme un risque, le risque d'avoir Mlenchon prsident (Pour moi Lepen n'est pas un risque, peu importe le partie contre Marine Lepen, il y aurait un barrage anti-FN au second tour). Et pour moi il est hors de question d'avoir un extrme au pouvoir que a soit droite ou gauche. 

Donc au final, j'ai du faire un choix pour viter d'avoir un duel extrme gauche/extrme au second tour. Fillon le voleur qui veut nous faire travailler plus ou Macron un peu vide mais avec deux/trois propositions/positions intressantes. Du coup, j'ai vot Macron et j'assume. Personnellement je suis soulag, le risque extrme est limin ( 90%, sauf Macron-gate en faveur de Lepen).


Alors on va me dire (en fonction des tendances politiques) : 
- *Fillon*: 
_"C'tait un complot!"_ Oui c'est probablement  un complot pour que les affaires Fillon ressortent au moment des lections mais dans le fait, il a l'air coupable non?! 
   De mme, 39H (voir plus) pay 37h voir 35H?  C'est illogique, au moment du passage  35h, il y a eu gel des salaires pour compenser. Repasser  39h sans augmentation est un cercle vicieux.
- *Hamon*: 
_"Il avait un programme innovant (etc)"_. Je suis pour le revenu universel  condition qu'il soit universel et pas la nouvelle aide sociale. 
- *Mlenchon*: 
_  "Il avait un programme sociale, rformiste, c'tait le moment de changer la donne"_ Il avait un programme d'extrme gauche (assez proche du communisme, voir communiste) avec une surcouche de marketing. Ils ont compris que le FN gagnait des voix en cachant leur nature, ils ont fait pareil. 



_Ps: pour info, il y a 5 ans, j'avais vot Bayrou et du coup je pense pas tre dans la catgorie "vote selon les mdias"._

----------


## Traroth2

> Il serait temps d'arrter de croire qu'interroger sa grande mre et son voisin suffit pour avoir une vision gnral d'une situation.
> Ce genre de rflexion me fera toujours halluciner 
> Comment peut on se sentir autant reprsentatif voir mme dpositaire de la parole de millions de gens...


En mme temps, je me demande ce que tu dirais si tes interlocuteurs s'estimaient exceptionnels...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Traroth2

> la question de L'UE mriterai d'tre tranch une bonne fois pour toutes certes, mais je pense pas que l'UE soit le relle problme. Est ce que le fdralisme est rellement dangereux? Dit autrement, except pour des questions identitaires? en allant plus loin la France n'existe mme pas vu comment elle s'est construite. Peut on dire que un gaudeloupen, un alsacien et un basque ont la mme culture... 
> 
> Mais je pense juste que le programme de le pen est compltement dmago et que conomiquement elle conduira  la ruine du pays et que donc in fine les droits sociaux voleront en clat, puisque  partir du moment ou tu ne peux pas Financer, a disparait.
> Macron c'est de toute Faon du libralisme qui ne fonctionnera pas une fois de plus


L'UE, a n'a rien  voir avec du fdralisme.

----------


## Traroth2

> L'une des 3 dfinitions du Larousse (la plus gnraliste) : "Attitude autoritaire, arbitraire, violente et dictatoriale impose par quelqu'un  un groupe quelconque,  son entourage."
> Y'a un paquet de rgime d'extreme gauche dans le monde qui ont ou correspondent toujours  cette dfinition.


L, a devient de l'abus de langage. Je mets le lien vers la dfinition du Larousse, pour que chacun puisse se faire son ide.

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...fascisme/32950

----------


## Traroth2

> Parce qu'il y a de plus en plus de branleurs ? (NB : C'est de l'humour !)


Mais CQFD, en ce qui concerne la fin de la dmocratie !  C'est exactement la justification ncessaire !

----------


## Traroth2

> Moi. J'ai vot Macron, au mme titre que (minimum) 5 personnes sur les 8 de mon bureau au boulot, 100% d'un groupe d'ami avec qui j'ai mang la semaine dernire soit 4 personnes (par contre, on n'a pas vot Macron pour les mmes raisons). Je ne connais pas encore le vote d'autres amis mais je devrais le connaitre quand je les verrais. Je ne pratique pas la langue de bois sur le vote, je pense qu'un vote doit tre assum. 
> 
> Je vais (peut-tre) prendre plein de pouce rouge mais du coup, je vais expliquer mon choix. 
> 
> Habituellement je vote au centre et s'il n'y a pas de candidat du centre (o qu'ils ne me plaisent pas), je vote plutt  droite et s'il n'y a personne qui me plait au centre ou  droite, je vote blanc. 
> Pour les prsidentielles, j'avais donc le choix entre Fillon ou potentiellement Macron (_pour moi il est plus proche du centre que de la gauche_). Fillon tant un voleur illogique, il m'tait clairement impossible de voter Fillon.
> Concernant Macron, j'avais commenc par dire "Non, je voterais blanc". Sauf qu'a deux semaines des lections, j'ai senti comme un risque, le risque d'avoir Mlenchon prsident (Pour moi Lepen n'est pas un risque, peu importe le partie contre Marine Lepen, il y aurait un barrage anti-FN au second tour). Et pour moi il est hors de question d'avoir un extrme au pouvoir que a soit droite ou gauche. 
> 
> Donc au final, j'ai du faire un choix pour viter d'avoir un duel extrme gauche/extrme au second tour. Fillon le voleur qui veut nous faire travailler plus ou Macron un peu vide mais avec deux/trois propositions/positions intressantes. Du coup, j'ai vot Macron et j'assume. Personnellement je suis soulag, le risque extrme est limin ( 90%, sauf Macron-gate en faveur de Lepen).
> ...


Donc tu as vot extrme-centre et donn ton accord pour qu'il y ait 10 millions de pauvres dans ce pays. Parce que a, on peut le tourner dans le sens qu'on veut, a n'a rien de modr, hein. Les libraux sont les pires extrmistes. Le libralisme est l'extrmisme qui a caus le plus de morts et de destruction.

----------


## bilgetz

> En mme temps c'est un peu comme certains qui sont contre Macron.
> On entend beaucoup que cela va tre une catastrophe, mais on ne sait toujours quels points de son projet vont nous y mener.


La suppression du code du travail ? il veut favoriser les accord d'entreprise.
On sais tous ce que a veut dire : travail 6 jours sur 7, 52 heure par semaine ( je grossie un peu les choses :p )

Suppression de la taxe d'habitation, a peut paraitre bien mais c'est surtout un avantage pour ceux qui on des grosse proprit, donc les plus riche.

Augmentation de la TVA. ha bas les conomie sur la taxe d'habitation que font les pauvre, il vont la bouffer la dedans ...

Suppression des cotisation patronal: un gros cadeau au actionnaire et moins d'argent dans la caisse de ltat (qu'il arriverons bien a prendre sur un impts des classe moyenne).

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Macron  le sera si les medias et les tnors des pseudo-partis de la vielle garde (gauche et droite) arrtent de diaboliser M. Le Pen...
Sinon  on assistera  un effet "Trump" qui mettra le parti  FN en selle 
En effet la diabolisation par  ses pseudo-adversaires de droite et gauche  ,rajoute  sa crdulit d'autant que ceux-ci n'ont aucune alternative viable  proposer en face....

Cela me rappelle le succs du malfique parti  islamiste algrien en 1990 , diabolis par les medias et le pouvoir qui finit patatras vainqueur des lections ,aprs avoir conquis les municipales et les dpartementales !!!
Morbleu  !!!

----------


## Kearz

> Donc tu as vot extrme-centre et donn ton accord pour qu'il y ait 10 millions de pauvres dans ce pays. Parce que a, on peut le tourner dans le sens qu'on veut, a n'a rien de modr, hein. Les libraux sont les pires extrmistes. Le libralisme est l'extrmisme qui a caus le plus de morts et de destruction.


Je vois pas les choses comme a. En effet, il est surement moins social qu'un Mlenchon mais bon, la spoliation pour avoir moins de pauvre, c'est pas trs juste non plus comme systme. 
Et c'est aussi moins social qu'Hamon et son revenu universel dgressif qui touche uniquement les bas salaires et donc rapproche (encore une fois) les bas et moyen salaire. Enrichir uniquement les bas salaires, rendre les salaires moyens bas et donc appauvrir la classe moyenne. 

Mais comme je l'ai dit, je vote au centre ou a droite, donc forcement je ne suis pas pro-systme trop social. 

Et extrme-centre n'a pas de sens. Le programme n'est pas extrme, il est peut-tre un peu vide, donc on aura 5 ans de pas grand chose. Au final, a ne va pas si mal que a en France, donc si on fait un peu d'immobilisme (ou presque), a ne me drange pas. Un peu de stabilit ne nous ferait pas de mal. 
Les histoires de pourcentage du PIB ou autre, c'est de la poudre aux yeux pour faire peur. La France va bien, elle est toujours dans le top des pays les plus riches et on pourrait tre endett  120% du PIB, a ne changerait rien. 






> Suppression de la taxe d'habitation, a peut paraitre bien mais c'est surtout un avantage pour ceux qui on des grosse proprit, donc les plus riche.


C'est pas totalement vrai. La taxe d'habitation n'est "juste". 
Je vis  la campagne mais proche d'une grande ville. Donc je paies "beaucoup" de taxe d'habitation (puisque mtropole), ma taxe d'habitation est de 1350 pour 100m. J'habiterais 5km plus loin (donc en dehors de la mtropole) ma taxe d'habitation serait divis par 2.

----------


## micka132

> Moi. J'ai vot Macron,


Merci!
Enfin pas d'avoir vot Macron ( ::mrgreen:: ) mais d'en expliquer tes raisons.
Si je peux encore abus de ta gentillesse, tu sembles pas aimer le cot escroc de Fillon, mais est-ce que tu serais capable d'expliquer ou sont passs les millions de Macron? C'est pas qu'il les a vols, mais ils ont disparu et il s'agit de somme sacrment coquette qui devrait figurer quelque part sur sa declaration non?

----------


## Ethan 0x21

**Rponse structurelle**
Un systme expert pour chaque pouvoir excutif,lgislatif et judiciaire  l'chelle nationale serait la solution  toute cette inefficiente et mascarade rtrograde humaniste.

L'humain est irrationnel, subjectif et vici, une rapide analyse empirique de l'histoire et de l'actualit le dmontre.

Quant on souhaite  tout pris confier  des humains un boulot d'ordinateur (compiler de gigantesques quantits de codes et textes rgissent nos vies (rglements,lois, jurisprudences,codes civile, dcrets, constitution...)) il faut pas se plaindre du rsultat qui est notre situation actuelle.
Pourquoi perdre du temps avec des codes humains inutiles (accoutrement des juges/avocats, jargon antdiluvien juridique opaque, sommets de prise de dcision chronophage, dlais dcisions de justice lente inhrente  la lenteur humaine...)

Alors que nous avons tout ce qui faut pour changer:
La puissance machineLes savoirs et comptences humaine pour dvelopper ces systmesLes mises  jour du S.I sous forme de jurisprudence

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Cest pathtique cette manipulation mdiatique. Elle est tellement grotesque que cela ne marche mme plus...


Alors l : srement pas ! Si a ne marchait plus, plus personne ne chercherait  saccaparer le march de la publicit. En matire de grotesque, des gens ont dpens des millions en rptant que _plus blanc que blanc_, a existe !




> Un peu dans ce genre la : (Vido). Il y a 2 faons de voir les choses, mais avant on stait tous mis daccord pour dire que la France ntait pas responsable, car elle la France tait sous occupation, donc cest de la faute  loccupant.


Mais il me semble avoir lu que Mitterrand tait du mme parti politique que Bousquet et Laval un parti socialiste_! Et puis, les nazis sont n d'un socialisme, eux aussi_! Mitterrand naurait pas pu se renier !

Le pouvoir  la finance :

Je crois avoir compris quil y a longtemps, ici ou l (?), les seuls autoriss  pratiquer lusure taient les juifs. Lusurier semble tre lanctre du banquier. Je suis tomb vu une vido o une femme, une Rothschild (Ariane_?), disait que les banquiers taient philanthropes_! Parce que le clan Rothschild tentent probablement de sacheter un escalier pour le paradis en participant  des uvres caritatives ( l'instar de Bill Gates, optimisation fiscale_?). Alors je fais un saut norme : je dis que le monde court  sa perte pour des raisons politiques et non religieuses, et que les fils de Blial sont les juifs pour qui politique et religion sont indissociables. Et jai honte de penser a  ::oops:: . Ce groupe trs cohrent compos de gens pourtant parsems dans le monde mais judicieusement placs  des postes cls, a vraiment beaucoup de pouvoir. Et la constatation que Sarkozy nest toujours pas en prison en est un corollaire.

Fillon nira pas en prison non plus, car dans sa grande angoisse, il a fait appel  Sarko. Quen sera-t-il de Marine Lepen_?

Euroscepticisme :

Jai entendu un journaliste dire que (presque) la moiti des suffrages exprims taient en faveur de candidats Eurosceptiques.

Fraude :

Les Russes auraient pu modifier les rsultats des lections amricaines Pourquoi le pouvoir en place en France naurait-il pas pu le faire en manipulant les donnes transmises depuis les bureaux de vote_? Facile, non_? Peut-tre mme plus facile que tricher sur les rsultats dun vote lectronique qui aurait t trs scuris De l  lempcher en prtendant quil naurait jamais assez scuris et sujet  attaques de lextrieur

----------


## GPPro

> Euroscepticisme :
> 
> Jai entendu un journaliste dire que (presque) la moiti des suffrages exprims taient en faveur de candidats Eurosceptiques.


C'est une nime victoire des mdias et des eurobats : faire croire qu'tre pour une rforme profonde de l'Europe c'est tre contre l'Europe...

----------


## micka132

> Donc tu as vot extrme-centre et donn ton accord pour qu'il y ait 10 millions de pauvres dans ce pays. Parce que a, on peut le tourner dans le sens qu'on veut, a n'a rien de modr, hein. Les libraux sont les pires extrmistes. Le libralisme est l'extrmisme qui a caus le plus de morts et de destruction.


Ca me fait penser a Arthaud qui ouvre la bouche seulement pour chier sur du patron mais qui appelle a voter Macron, c'est donc qu'elle est capable de choisir entre la peste et le cholera (de son point de vue)?

----------


## Kearz

> Merci!
> Enfin pas d'avoir vot Macron () mais d'en expliquer tes raisons.
> Si je peux encore abus de ta gentillesse, tu sembles pas aimer le cot escroc de Fillon, mais est-ce que tu serais capable d'expliquer ou sont passs les millions de Macron? C'est pas qu'il les a vols, mais ils ont disparu et il s'agit de somme sacrment coquette qui devrait figurer quelque part sur sa declaration non?


Fillon a voler de l'argent pour senrichir personnellement. 
Macron a clairement diminuer sa fortune en transfrant un maximum  sa femme mais d'un point de vu purement lgal, c'est clean non? (Il a probablement voulu viter de passer pour le mec le plus riche de llection.  ::mouarf:: ) 

Franchement, le pire: voler VS cacher sa fortune ? (et si sa femme divorce, elle peut partir avec le magot vu qu'il a tout mis  son nom  ::mouarf:: )
Aucun des candidats n'est blanc comme neige (peut-tre les petits candidats), la question est de savoir, qui a tremp dans des affaires inacceptable? Pour moi, c'est Fillon et Le Pen. 
Et Macron a surement d'autres magouilles et surement pire que cacher sa fortune mais surement infrieur aux affaires Fillon.  ::):  [Du moins j'espre..]

----------


## Grogro

> Suppression de la taxe d'habitation, a peut paraitre bien mais c'est surtout un avantage pour ceux qui on des grosse proprit, donc les plus riche.


Non, bien au contraire mme. Il compte exonrer 80% des foyers de la taxe d'habitation, ce qui revient  faire porter la charge 1/ sur ltat 2/ sur les 20% de foyers aux revenus les plus levs. La TA, 50% des foyers en sont dj exonrs et c'est l'un des pires impts en France. Ce n'est pas un "cadeau aux riches", c'est une reprise en main tatique et autoritaire des collectivits territoriales. Macron compte mettre les collectivits sous tutelle et il ne s'en cache mme pas.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca me fait penser a Arthaud qui ouvre la bouche seulement pour chier sur du patron mais qui appelle a voter Macron, c'est donc qu'elle est capable de choisir entre la peste et le cholera (de son point de vue)?


 ::nono::  




> Pour notre part, nous ne participerons  aucun front rpublicain runissant des politiciens de la droite extrme filloniste avec le PS.
> 
> http://www.nathalie-arthaud.info/com...our-89279.html

----------


## souviron34

> Sur le plan conomique c'est un no libral extrmiste. C'est juste un extrmisme que les journalistes mettent sous le tapis avec beaucoup d'empressement...


Tout  fait...





> l*'lectorat du FN s'vanouira au fil du temps.*.puisque c'est un lectorat majoritairement ouvrier et donc du des partis de gauche traditionnels ( socialiste et communiste).
> Etant donn que des ouvriers il y en a de moins en moins en France ( pour rappel 75% des salaris travaillent dans le tertiaire)et que l'on a dtruit une bonne partie de l'industrie,cela finira par tre un lectorat marginal


Euhh....... Cela fait 40 ans que les ouvriers sont de moins en moins nombreux et le FN ne fait que monter ....  ::aie:: 


En fait, le score du FN traduit justement le rejet de plus en plus flagrant de cette argumentation "_front rpublicain_"et "_vote utile_" pour laquelle Miterrand avait instrumentalis le FN pour annihiler le PC...

Pour vous faire une ide, une instructive carte du Ministre de l'Intrieur sur la page d'accueil des lections :

http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Electio...u-premier-tour




Comme on le voit, la rpartition gographique du vote o MLP est arrive en tte est presque 50% du territoire (_et dans mon coin, territoire historiquement socialiste, c'est MLP et Mlenchon en tte_)...

----------


## micka132

> Fillon a voler de l'argent pour senrichir personnellement. 
> Macron a clairement diminuer sa fortune en transfrant un maximum  sa femme mais d'un point de vu purement lgal, c'est clean non? (Il a probablement voulu viter de passer pour le mec le plus riche de llection. )


Mais l'affaire Penelope c'est legal aussi, faire travailler sa femme il a le droit, la question est de savoir si elle a vraiment travailler...Mais vraiment travailler sur un poste qui n'a aucune dfinition de ce qu'elle est cens faire c'est quand meme compliqu d'aller chercher de l'illgal l dedans...ce qui est plus derangeant c'est l'histoire du conflit d'interet.
Le fait de donner son argent  sa femme je ne sais pas si c'est lgal, de maniere general le don (pour ses enfants par exemple) est reglement, il y aurait clairement une faille juridique si ce n'est pas le cas ici. Par ailleurs si par exemple pour ne pas payer l'ISF il suffit de separer sa fortune en 2, ca serait un peu abus...je vois pas bien la difference ici.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais CQFD, en ce qui concerne la fin de la dmocratie !  C'est exactement la justification ncessaire !


En parlant de dmocratie puisqu'il y a de grands appels "dmocratiques" de barrage et blablabla... Quoi penser d'un candidat qui veut gouverner par ordonnance ? Pratique qui s'est acclre peu de temps aprs l'adoption de l'euro (va savoir pourquoi...  ::roll:: ).

----------


## micka132

> 


mea culpa, il m'a sembl entendre ca lors des discours. J'tais surement trop sonn par Macron  ::roll:: ,

----------


## souviron34

et j'aimerais bien connatre les rflexions de nos amis _r0d_ et _Franois_ (_si ils passent par l_)  ::):

----------


## Denton

Emmanuel Macron est un banquier de Rotchild.
Il projette notemment de "mettre en concurrence la scurit sociale", donc de la privatiser, comme la plupart de nos services publics d'ailleurs.
C'est un europiste il va donc appliqu les GOPE(je vous recommande la lecture  liens: http://ec.europa.eu/europe2020/pdf/c..._france_fr.pdf ).
Il veut simplifier le code du travail, la loi El Khomri n'tait que l'introduction(c'est lui qui l'a rdige).
Il veut galement supprimer l'ISF et dreglementer les marchs financiers.

Mais tout le monde s'en fou puisqu'il est jeune et dynamique.

----------


## TallyHo

> mea culpa, il m'a sembl entendre ca lors des discours. J'tais surement trop sonn par Macron ,


Voila ce que c'est de se bourrer la gueule  La Rotonde...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## micka132

> Voila ce que c'est de se bourrer la gueule  La Rotonde...


meme pas en ce moment jetais plutot dans la file de 2h a montreal  ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour 
OUPS!!!
lire ceci:



> Macron le sera si les medias et les tnors des pseudo-partis de la vielle garde (gauche et droite) *n'arrtent pas de diaboliser M. Le Pen*...
>  Sinon on assistera  un effet "Trump" qui mettra le parti FN en selle 
>  En effet la diabolisation par ses pseudo-adversaires de droite et gauche ,*rajoute  sa crdibilit du FN* d'autant que ceux-ci n'ont aucune alternative viable  proposer en face....
> 
>  Cela me rappelle le succs du malfique parti islamiste algrien en 1990 , diabolis par les medias et le pouvoir qui finit patatras vainqueur des lections ,aprs avoir conquis les municipales et les dpartementales !!!
>  Morbleu !!!


Les lecteurs du post ont surement corrig d'eux mmes....

----------


## Mingolito

*Les secrets du premier tour dvoils*



*Macron, agent des Plantagents ?* 





*Marine, la candidate du saint empire germanique ?*





*La vrit : Les lecteurs irradis ont perdu la raison !*





 ::dehors::

----------


## laerne

Ben, les franais, vous tes bien dans la merde  Et moi aussi pourquoi j'ai accepter de venir travailler dans ce pays ?




> Les plus dangereux sont ceux qui diabolisent le FN pour se donner bonne conscience et se conforter dans le choix de Macron.


Je sais pas si les plus dangereux c'est ceux qui voient que du mal du FN et se donnent bonnes conscience en oubliant les merdes de macron ou ceux qui qui voient que du mal de macron et se donnent bonnes conscience en oubliant les merdes du FN.

Parce que, dans le cas, du FN, j'arrive toujours pas  comprendre pourquoi des ouvriers votent pour un parti

 dont le leader pronent l'interdiction de mobilisation populaire comme premire raction https://www.publicsenat.fr/lcp/polit...ations-1356378
 dont le reste du parti s'oppose galement aux mobilisations populaires https://twitter.com/wdesaintjust/sta...n_9679070.html
 qui s'opposent  la loi du travail, mais proposent des amendemants encore pire https://www.publicsenat.fr/lcp/polit...urs-fn-1383321
 est contre les syndicats et leur seule capacit de pression, la grve : https://www.pressreader.com/france/l...81612419681047

On ne pas de signaux plus clairs d'tres anti-travaillistes, et le programme n'est qu'un des (nombreux) mensonges de politiciens pour nous enfumer tous (_exactement_ la mme chose que Macron, Fillion, ).  Et  voir le nombres de personnes qui demandent  lire le programme du FN avant de critiquer le FN, l'enfumage marche.  Je l'ai lu.  Je me suis rappel qu'au travers de ses flip-flop Trump aussi avait promis de belles choses  Dont il a tout jet,  l'unique exception du TPP.


Pour macron, apparement tout le monde est au courant, et j'ai plus la force de chercher des sources  c'est trop dsesprant.

----------


## RyzenOC

> On ne pas de signaux plus clairs d'tres anti-travaillistes, et le programme n'est qu'un des (nombreux) mensonges de politiciens pour nous enfumer tous (_exactement_ la mme chose que Macron, Fillion, ).  Et  voir le nombres de personnes qui demandent  lire le programme du FN avant de critiquer le FN, l'enfumage marche.  Je l'ai lu.  Je me suis rappel qu'au travers de ses flip-flop Trump aussi avait promis de belles choses  Dont il a tout jet,  l'unique exception du TPP.
> 
> 
> Pour macron, apparement tout le monde est au courant, et j'ai plus la force de chercher des sources  c'est trop dsesprant.


Mais on vote pour qui du coup ?
le vote blanc n'est pas une option dans ce pays. Voter blanc ne sert  rien.
Si seulement un 50% de vote blanc pouvait annuler l'lection  ::(:  j'arriverais  trouver le sommeil.

----------


## wznnn

Macron a effectuer un vrai coup de matre entre censure et manipulation mdiatique (maintenant il y a pas seulement mais aussi du pumping, mthode commerciales et marketing *l'appel de obama, appel a 6millions de numro dans l'annuaire etc) avec l'aide de ces copains millionnaires et milliardaires, sait-on d'o viennent les rvlations sur Fillon ? Certains pense que c'est la gauche moi je pense en tant raliste que c'est Macron&co
J'en sais assez sur ce personnage pour ne pas ni jamais voter pour lui et pour ne pas avoir besoin de plus de ce que je vois chaque jour, il gagne plusieurs millions puis ils s'vaporent lors de sa dclaration et oui sa s'vapore vite quand on connat les combine  ::wink:: 

Maintenant on est vraiment dans la merde quand j'ai vu les rsultat du premier tour je me suis sentit mal pendant plusieurs heures donc maintenant on est compltement bloqu pour 5 ans
et a cot on a des millions de Franais prt a voter pour lui juste pour sa belle gueule mais en faite ceux qui derrire lui son trs puissant, vicieux et stratge ils n'ont aucun projet pour mon pays non, juste se faire milliards en liquidant encore plus d'entreprise Franaise, privatisation massive, passage de loi el-khomeri like, etc

Si vous votez au second tour Macron on va droit dans le mur, vous perdez la raison

enfin pour moi tout vas bien j'ai un toi sur ma tte, encore quelques annes d'tudes tranquille mais pour les autres il faudra pas se plaindre on vas vous tondre comme vous le mrit

Ce type n'as mme pas de programme et vous vous permettez de voter pour lui c'est vraiment la folie collective ici, comme quoi dans certaines circonstance on se demande si la folie d'un homme seul au pouvoir c'est pas mieux que la folie collective d'un peuple agissant d'une rationalit du niveau animal

----------


## Jitou

Le plus drle c'est que les partisans de Mlanchon sont tous d'accord pour voter Macron. Dire qu'il ft un temps o les citoyens avaient des convictions  ::ptdr::

----------


## micka132

> Le plus drle c'est que les partisans de Mlanchon sont tous d'accord pour voter Macron. Dire qu'il ft un temps o les citoyens avaient des convictions


TOUS? Non je crois qu'il y a surement ceux qui devait voter Hammon mais qui par effet de mode ont vot "utile" en reportant leurs votes sur Melenchon lorsque les sondages lui sont devenues favorables...ca doit bien concerner 5% de ses lcteurs.

----------


## Rokhn

> Je sais pas si les plus dangereux c'est ceux qui voient que du mal du FN et se donnent bonnes conscience en oubliant les merdes de macron ou ceux qui qui voient que du mal de macron et se donnent bonnes conscience en oubliant les merdes du FN.


J'avais videmment oubli de prciser, que dans ma phrase, a marchait bien dans les deux sens  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> le vote blanc n'est pas une option dans ce pays. Voter blanc ne sert  rien.
> Si seulement un 50% de vote blanc pouvait annuler l'lection  j'arriverais  trouver le sommeil.


Tout  fait et c'est un vieux combat pour moi car je crois que le vote n'est plus dmocratique. Non seulement pour les lections avec la prise en compte des blancs mais aussi avec d'autres choses comme la possibilit d'initier un vote populaire pour virer un lu ou de forcer les lus  ouvrir un dbat public sur une question prcise.

Tant qu'on n'aura pas rendu le vrai pouvoir au vote, on tournera en rond, on aura toujours le mme marketing autour de ce vote et les politiciens auront toujours leurs filets de scurit une fois lu. 




> Le plus drle c'est que les partisans de Mlanchon sont tous d'accord pour voter Macron. Dire qu'il ft un temps o les citoyens avaient des convictions


Mlenchon n'a pas donn de consigne de vote et il laisse ses lecteurs choisir le candidat sur sa plateforme web. Je ne sais mme pas si il a dj lanc le sondage. Donc je voudrais bien connatre ta source... 




> pourquoi j'ai accepter de venir travailler dans ce pays ?


Pour le fromage qui pue, le bon pinard et les belles parisiennes... Ca va aider  supporter Macron  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> Le plus drle c'est que les partisans de Mlanchon sont tous d'accord pour voter Macron. Dire qu'il ft un temps o les citoyens avaient des convictions


gn? Je viens justement de lire un article sur le monde qui parle des dbats entre partisans pour abstention/voter Macron... Et perso en tant qu'lecteur de Mlenchon au premier tour il est hors de question que je vote pour un neo libral au second (ou pour la nazillonne reconditionne en pseudo socialiste).

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> **Rponse structurelle**
> Un systme expert pour chaque pouvoir excutif,lgislatif et judiciaire  l'chelle nationale serait la solution  toute cette inefficiente et mascarade rtrograde humaniste.


Un systme expert dpend des rgles qu'on lui donne. C'est par consquent celui qui fournit les rgles qui dcide. Le systme expert ne fait que suivre les ordres, c'est bien pour gagner en rapidit et pour donner de la cohrence, mais si un truc ne plat pas  l'humain derrire, rien ne l'empche de changer les rgles pour que le systme donne la rponse souhaite. Ce ne serait rien de plus que donner l'illusion de l'objectivit pour que celui qui donne vraiment les rgles le fasse en toute impunit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> gn? Je viens justement de lire un article sur le monde qui parle des dbats entre partisans pour abstention/voter Macron... Et perso en tant qu'lecteur de Mlenchon au premier tour il est hors de question que je vote pour un neo libral au second (ou pour la nazillonne reconditionne en pseudo socialiste).


Pareil !

----------


## Ecasla

Personnellement, ce qui m'inquite de plus en plus, c'est la mconnaissance du programme des diffrents candidats par les lecteurs. Et je ne dis pas a pour Macron ou Le Pen mais bien par la quasi-totalit des candidats.
Ajoutons  a un peu de propagande/mdiatisation, un soupon de mauvaise foi et une dose de "On oublie tout ce qui s'est pass ou dit ces 10 dernires annes" et on a le rsultat qu'on a aujourd'hui. 

Pour moi, tout le monde a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut et de voter comme il le souhaite, mais bon sang, c'est totalement irresponsable de voter quelqu'un sans avoir la capacit de justifier son choix (sans passer par la case identitaire)!

----------


## Traroth2

> Ben je trouve que Mlenchon rentre parfaitement dans cette dfinition.


Je te mets au dfi de dmontrer cette... affirmation.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je vois pas les choses comme a. En effet, il est surement moins social qu'un Mlenchon mais bon, la spoliation pour avoir moins de pauvre, c'est pas trs juste non plus comme systme.


La spoliation ? Tu serais bien incapable de justifier ce mot.



> Et c'est aussi moins social qu'Hamon et son revenu universel dgressif qui touche uniquement les bas salaires et donc rapproche (encore une fois) les bas et moyen salaire. Enrichir uniquement les bas salaires, rendre les salaires moyens bas et donc appauvrir la classe moyenne.


Le revenu universel pas universel de Hamon est une arnaque. Moi, je suis pour un salaire  vie. Je trouve dommage que a ne soit pas au programme de Mlenchon, mais rien n'est parfait.



> Mais comme je l'ai dit, je vote au centre ou a droite, donc forcement je ne suis pas pro-systme trop social. 
> 
> Et extrme-centre n'a pas de sens. Le programme n'est pas extrme, il est peut-tre un peu vide, donc on aura 5 ans de pas grand chose. Au final, a ne va pas si mal que a en France, donc si on fait un peu d'immobilisme (ou presque), a ne me drange pas. Un peu de stabilit ne nous ferait pas de mal.


Voila bien le problme. a va bien pour toi, donc c'est que a va bien pour tout le monde. En ralit, il y a 9 millions de pauvres, en France, et a continue  monter. Il y entre 150.000 et 250.000 SDF. L'esprance de vie a rgress en 2015 pour le premire fois depuis les annes 60.

Quant  l'extrme-centre, j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi le centrisme (puisque apparemment, c'est l qu'on classe dsormais les libraux) ne pourrait pas tre extrmiste. Indice : ce n'est pas rellement une question de gomtrie...

La ralit, c'est que Macron est bel et bien un extrmiste : dmantlement de la scurit sociale (puisque place en concurrence avec le priv), dmantlement du code du travail, poursuite de la privatisation de ce qui peut encore l'tre (les aroports, en particulier), etc. C'est bien de la poursuite de la destruction de la France dont on parle.

Sans mme parler du compte  rebours environnemental...



> Les histoires de pourcentage du PIB ou autre, c'est de la poudre aux yeux pour faire peur. La France va bien, elle est toujours dans le top des pays les plus riches et on pourrait tre endett  120% du PIB, a ne changerait rien.


Le PIB ne dit rien de la rpartition de la richesse. C'est bien parce que la France est si riche qu'il est tellement scandaleux qu'il y ait tellement de pauvres et qu'on n'ait plus d'argent pour rien !



> C'est pas totalement vrai. La taxe d'habitation n'est "juste". 
> Je vis  la campagne mais proche d'une grande ville. Donc je paies "beaucoup" de taxe d'habitation (puisque mtropole), ma taxe d'habitation est de 1350 pour 100m. J'habiterais 5km plus loin (donc en dehors de la mtropole) ma taxe d'habitation serait divis par 2.


La taxe d'habitation n'est pas juste parce qu'elle n'est pas calcule de manire juste. Mais la supprimer est encore plus injuste !

----------


## Traroth2

> Ca me fait penser a Arthaud qui ouvre la bouche seulement pour chier sur du patron mais qui appelle a voter Macron, c'est donc qu'elle est capable de choisir entre la peste et le cholera (de son point de vue)?


Arthaud a appel  voter Macron ? O ? Quand ?

https://www.lutte-ouvriere.org/commu...our-89279.html

"(...) Pour ma part, je voterai blanc en donnant  mon vote le sens dun rejet de Marine Le Pen sans cautionner Emmanuel Macron.

Je ne suis pas propritaire des votes qui se sont ports sur mon nom au premier tour (...)"

Laguilier n'avait dj pas appel  voter Chirac en 2002, hein.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais on vote pour qui du coup ?
> le vote blanc n'est pas une option dans ce pays. Voter blanc ne sert  rien.
> Si seulement un 50% de vote blanc pouvait annuler l'lection  j'arriverais  trouver le sommeil.


On garde Hollande 5 ans de plus ou on ne vote plus aucune loi pendant les 5 prochaines annes?

Tu espres qu'il y a plus que les 11 candidats  la prochaine lection?

----------


## Traroth2

> Mais on vote pour qui du coup ?
> le vote blanc n'est pas une option dans ce pays. Voter blanc ne sert  rien.
> Si seulement un 50% de vote blanc pouvait annuler l'lection  j'arriverais  trouver le sommeil.


Dsol... Au point o on en est, il n'y a plus grand-chose  faire. Le scnario prvu par le vrai pouvoir pour cette lection a parfaitement fonctionn. Le peuple s'est encore fait avoir.  ::(: 

Si Hamon entrait au gouvernement de Macron, est-ce que les gens comprendraient ? Non, je crois qu'ils ne comprendraient toujours pas...

----------


## Gunny

J'obirai  ma premire loi personnelle du vote : je ne peux voter FN ni, en restant passif, permettre au FN d'accder au pouvoir.
La seule exception c'est si le FN est prsent devant pire. Pour cette lection prsidentielle,  part Asselineau, je vois pas.

Macron et Le Pen sont tous les deux dangereux pour la France, mais pas au mme niveau. Pour moi, Le Pen risque d'endommager la France de faon irrversible,  l'intrieur ET  l'international, de part ses discours, ses ides et sa mauvaise volont. Macron est l pour remplir ses poches et celles de sa classe sociale, mais internationalement il ne risque pas de se faire beaucoup d'ennemis, et comme il n'a aucune idologie autre que la thune on a peut-tre moyen de limiter les dgts si le parlement suit (mais je ne me fais pas d'illusion, ce sera le rgne du fric).  les Les lgislatives arrivent bientt, avec Macron on peut esprer une cohabitation (enfin peut-on parler de cohabitation quand Macron n'a pas de parti..) ou un contre-pouvoir pour le modrer au moins un peu. Avec Le Pen le pays sera purement et simplement ingouvernable, avec ou sans majorit FN au parlement. En pensant  aprs ce quinquennat, je me dis aussi que les drgulations peuvent se faire rguler  nouveau, les trous fiscaux peuvent tre rebouchs, les acquis sociaux dchus peuvent revenir... Mais si le pays trempe un peu trop dans la xnophobie, la division et l'autoritarisme, a marque pour beaucoup plus longtemps.
J'ai vot Mlenchon et ce deuxime tour me donne la nause, mais c'est tout le pouvoir de dcision qu'il me reste pour cette lection... Je prfre me salir les mains et voter Macron plutt que les avoir propres quand le visage de Le Pen apparatra  20h.

----------


## Traroth2

@Gunny : A chacun de prendre ses responsabilits. Ce que tu dis se dfend, mais l'tat actuel de la France n'est pas d au FN, puisqu'il n'a jamais t au pouvoir. Donc prtendre que Macron et ses congnres n'endommagent pas la France de faon irrversible, il faut le dire vite. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que le FN ne ferait pas aussi de terribles ravages, hein. Je ne suis pas en train de les dfendre.

Mais je ne cherche pas  te convaincre. Tu te poses des questions thiques, c'est tout ce qui compte, et si tout le monde le faisait, le monde serait un endroit trs diffrent. Notamment, on ne serait pas dans ce genre de dilemme aujourd'hui...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Pen risque d'endommager la France de faon irrversible,  l'intrieur ET  l'international, de part ses discours, ses ides et sa mauvaise volont.


Alors dj  l'international on pourra avoir le classe si on entame les discussions pour sortir de l'UE.
Les autres peuples de l'UE vont se dire : Mais pure c'est possible de crer une nouvelle monnaie et rcuprer sa souverainet !
Et a motiverait pas mal de monde.

Apparemment pas mal de britanniques aimeraient que la France lise Marine :
Les Britanniques incrdules devant le succs du proeuropen Macron
_Au Royaume-Uni, les mdias ont surcouvert la campagne de Marine Le Pen et le scnario dune France prte  choisir le  Frexit ._

Aprs on pourra se rapprocher de la Russie (Fillon et d'autres le proposaient galement).
Je crois qu'elle veut faire des trucs en Afrique (arrter la France Afrique, peut tre aller jusqu' supprimer le franc CFA).
Marine Le Pen, son programme Afrique :  Laide, seul rempart contre limmigration massive 

Ce que dit le FN c'est que normalement une nation est souveraine, elle doit pouvoir contrler sa monnaie et ses frontires, l'UE a supprim notre souverainet, nous ne contrlons plus la monnaie et les frontires.
C'est quand mme super pratique d'avoir le contrle se sa monnaie, on peut faire des trucs cool quand on  la main.
En mtaphore on pourrait dire que le FN veut rcuprer une session d'administrateur.

----------


## Charvalos

T'as pas un autre disque que celui sur l'UE ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'as pas un autre disque que celui sur l'UE ?


C'est un point trs important pour cette lection prsidentielle.
C'est un sujet qui commence  intresser les citoyens franais.

La majorit des candidats veulent changer l'UE (certains veulent encore + d'UE, certains en veulent moins).
Les candidats font des promesses que l'UE empche de raliser.
Plusieurs candidats proposent de ngocier avec l'UE, a risque d'tre compliqu...

Hey si je devais mettre un disque je mettrai "The Fat Of The Land" c'est bientt l'anniversaire des 20 ans ^^

----------


## TallyHo

> Je prfre me salir les mains et voter Macron plutt que les avoir propres quand le visage de Le Pen apparatra  20h.


Voter selon ses convictions n'a jamais fait de l'lecteur un coupable de la situation. Si aucun candidat te plait, c'est le blanc ou l'abstention pour marquer une contestation plus forte... Si Le Pen apparait au 20h, ce n'est pas de la faute de ton vote, du mien ou de Tartenpion. Ce sont des dcennies de politique qui ont amen les gens  essayer Le Pen. Je le rpte et re-rpte, ne tombez pas dans le jeu culpabilisant des politiciens, vous ne faites que renforcer leurs filets de scurit et leurs pouvantails.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Gunny, je suis dans la mme situation que toi. JLM au premier tour, mais je ne voterai pas Macron au second tour. Je voterai blanc, je n'ai pas envie de cautionner son programme, qui n'est qu'une resuce des programmes de Sarkozy, Hollande et mme avant... programmes qui ont men la France l o elle en est, avec un second tour de prsidentielle dans lequel le FN est prsent sans que a ne choque ou n'alarme personne.  ::aie::

----------


## BenoitM

> Voter selon ses convictions n'a jamais fait de l'lecteur un coupable de la situation. Si aucun candidat te plait, c'est le blanc ou l'abstention pour marquer une contestation plus forte... Si Le Pen apparait au 20h, ce n'est pas de la faute de ton vote, du mien ou de Tartenpion. Ce sont des dcennies de politique qui ont amen les gens  essayer Le Pen. Je le rpte et re-rpte, ne tombez pas dans le jeu culpabilisant des politiciens, vous ne faites que renforcer leurs filets de scurit et leurs pouvantails.


J'ai l'impression que personne n'a vot pour Macron/Fillion/LePen...

Si on  Hollande/Sarko/Macron/Lepen c'est que des gens ont vot pour eux donc je ne vois pas pourquoi l'lecteur ne serait pas responsable

----------


## TallyHo

Tu ne m'as pas compris, c'est le cheminement qui amne au vote, tout ce qu'il y a eu avant. En gros, ils te disent "Bouh t'es vilain, tu as vot blanc" mais ils ne se remettront jamais en question pour savoir pourquoi tu as fait blanc. Comme l'a dit Jon au-dessus, il ne veut pas cautionner les deux candidats donc il fait blanc. Mais si il en arrive l, ce n'est pas lui qui est responsable.

----------


## survivals

> Avec Marine, nous aurons la grande famine comme l'Irlande du XIXme sicle, les franais devront manger leur enfants et les rares survivants s'exileront en Belgique et au Canada
> 
> C'est flippant


Avec Macron tu n'aura plus de scurit social (dj bien entam), de retraite par rpartition, de droit du travail commun ... Tous ce qui faisait de la France du partage, vous voulez virer capitaliste goste ?

----------


## survivals

> *Les secrets du premier tour dvoils*
> 
> 
> 
> *Macron, agent des Plantagents ?* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fire de ta connerie ?

----------


## Rokhn

> Tu ne m'as pas compris, c'est le cheminement qui amne au vote, tout ce qu'il y a eu avant. En gros, ils te disent "Bouh t'es vilain, tu as vot blanc" mais ils ne se remettront jamais en question pour savoir pourquoi tu as fait blanc. Comme l'a dit Jon au-dessus, il ne veut pas cautionner les deux candidats donc il fait blanc. Mais si il en arrive l, ce n'est pas lui qui est responsable.


Et le joli jeu mdiatique anti-FN pour faire culpabiliser les abstentionnistes de la monte au pouvoir de ce parti... La propagande anti-macrons complotiste (illuminati?!) sur les rseaux sociaux, n'en parlons pas. Ils ont bien russi  embrouiller tout le monde et a se voit au rsultats du premier tour. A dans 5 ans pour le mme scnario, que tout le monde aura oubli.... Ces lections me dgotent  ::(:

----------


## survivals

> Le plus drle c'est que les partisans de Mlanchon sont tous d'accord pour voter Macron. Dire qu'il ft un temps o les citoyens avaient des convictions


Pas moi en tout cas, j'ai vot pour Mlanchon au 1er tour pour son programme qui remettait le systme  plat, je voterais Le Pen pour la scurit contre Macron (c'est con mais c'est ce qu'on fait ceux qui ont vot Macron).

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


La deuxime partie de mon message est dite et supprime, je m'tais plant de sujet avec "Pour qui allez-vous voter"... Si tu veux bien modifier ton quote svp  ::):

----------


## survivals

> C'tait Ryu, en direct de sa boule de cristal...


Non simplement quelqu'un qui a suivi ces 5 dernires annes politique contrairement  toi visiblement.

----------


## Kearz

> La spoliation ? Tu serais bien incapable de justifier ce mot.


Larousse: "_Action de dpossder par violence ou par ruse._". 
a me semble plutt limpide et les impts sont une obligation donc en soit je vois pas le problme de placer a dans la catgorie ruse ou violence. A partir du moment on tu as une tranche  90%; t'es quand mme pas loin de dpossder quelqu'un. 




> Le revenu universel pas universel de Hamon est une arnaque. Moi, je suis pour un salaire  vie. Je trouve dommage que a ne soit pas au programme de Mlenchon, mais rien n'est parfait.


C'est ce que je dis, le revenu universel est pour moi une des solutions aux problmes d'aujourd'hui. Par contre un vrai revenu universel pour tous et mme valeur. (et ce revenu universel n'tait prsent dans aucun programme)




> Voila bien le problme. a va bien pour toi, donc c'est que a va bien pour tout le monde. En ralit, il y a 9 millions de pauvres, en France, et a continue  monter. Il y entre 150.000 et 250.000 SDF. L'esprance de vie a rgress en 2015 pour le premire fois depuis les annes 60.


Attention un pauvre en France et un pauvre ailleurs, c'est pas totalement la mme chose. En France, avec les aides, un pauvre peut trouver un toit et manger. Il peut vivre, enfin survivre. 
Donc oui, a va plutt bien en France. Entre 150K et 250K de SDF: combien de Franais? combien sont SDF parce qu'ils n'ont pas demand d'aides sociales? etc.. 
Avec le RSA, APL, les HLM, tu peux te loger en France en tant pauvre, t'auras peut-tre que 10m mais 10m au chaud. 

Et  ct de a, si tu es malade, tu es soign. C'est aussi un axe important, dans la plupart des pays, tu es pauvre et malade, tu meurs. 




> Quant  l'extrme-centre, j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi le centrisme (puisque apparemment, c'est l qu'on classe dsormais les libraux) ne pourrait pas tre extrmiste. Indice : ce n'est pas rellement une question de gomtrie...
> 
> La ralit, c'est que Macron est bel et bien un extrmiste : dmantlement de la scurit sociale (puisque place en concurrence avec le priv), dmantlement du code du travail, poursuite de la privatisation de ce qui peut encore l'tre (les aroports, en particulier), etc. C'est bien de la poursuite de la destruction de la France dont on parle.
> 
> Sans mme parler du compte  rebours environnemental...


Alors, c'est peut-tre l'objectif cach mais le dmantlement de la scurit sociale, c'est plutt dans le programme de Fillon. 
Le dmantlement du code du travail, j'y vois plutt de la souplesse pour le coup. On offre de la souplesse aux employs (chmage si dmission) en change de la souplesse pour les employeurs. C'est donnant-donnant. 
Et la France n'est pas sens tre un pays d'entreprise nationalis, donc je vois pas en quoi la privatisation va dtruire la France. Pour moi il y a quelques thmes qui sont de l'ordre de l'tat: les soins, la scurit et l'ducation. Le reste, on peut privatis, je vois pas le problme. (du moment que c'est privatis avec un cadre sur certains sujets qui touche notamment  la vie courante et ncessaire pour vivre: prix de l'eau, par exemple)

Je ne parle mme pas de l'environnement, l'environnement n'est pas un sujet propre  la gauche. L'environnement peut tre un sujet du centre ou de droite. 





> Le PIB ne dit rien de la rpartition de la richesse. C'est bien parce que la France est si riche qu'il est tellement scandaleux qu'il y ait tellement de pauvres et qu'on n'ait plus d'argent pour rien !


Je ne dis pas que la rpartition d'aujourd'hui est juste _(ni mme que Macron fera une meilleure rpartition, loin de l.)_. Je dis que la rputation prvu par l'extrme gauche n'est pas juste non plus.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pas moi en tout cas, j'ai vot pour Mlanchon au 1er tour pour son programme qui remettait le systme  plat, je voterais Le Pen pour la scurit contre Macron (c'est con mais c'est ce qu'on fait ceux qui ont vot Macron).


Merci pour ta franchise. Et tu n'as pas peur d'une raction pidermique de nos partenaires ?

----------


## Mingolito

*Elle est pas mal cette infographie* :



Pour ceux qui lisent pas l'anglais, *un rsum objectif et pertinent des programmes* :

-> *Marine* : Dmago, profondment dbile, suicidaire, dangereux, communiste, rsultat  prvoir : La France ruine pour 100 ans. Note 0/20
-> *Macron* : Quelques bonnes ides, avec du bol la France pourrait encore faire illusion quelques temps. Note : 10/20 (pour rappel Fillon 15/20).

----------


## Grogro

Au vu du climat, les "insoumis" semblent s'orienter vers une abstention ultra massive de chez massive. Mais il s'agit des militants, les plus bruyants donc, qui ne sont pas forcment reprsentatifs de la totalit de l'lectorat.

Du ct de l'lectorat de Fillon c'est complexe. Je les vois mal voter pour la retraite par comptes notionnels, mais je les vois mal voter pour la retraite  60 ans aussi, cela va contre leurs intrts fondamentaux. Les cathos ont t pendant trs longtemps fortement immuniss contre le vote FN, mais les digues sont rompues. Les agriculteurs perdront la PAC en cas de sortie de l'UE, ce que le rtablissement de relations normales avec la Russie serait loin de compenser. Quant aux artisans, commerants, PME/PMI c'est traditionnellement le noyau dur du poujadisme, mais la perspective d'un bank run a de quoi les refroidir fortement. 

Difficile de faire des prospectives donc.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Les agriculteurs perdront la PAC en cas de sortie de l'UE


Tout dpend de comment les fonds rcuprs sont dpenss.  l'heure actuelle, la France tant contributrice nette, il est tout  fait possible de maintenir les subventions en faisant une PAC franco-franaise.

----------


## BenoitM

Mais vu que vous voulez stopper le "libre change", les autres pays auront peut-tre des taxes sur leurs importations agricoles Franaises.
Et donc elles deviendront moins comptitive hors de France et vu que la France est exportatrice ce n'est peut-tre pas dans son intrt.

----------


## el_slapper

> Mais vu que vous voulez stopper le "libre change", les autres pays auront peut-tre des taxes sur leurs importations agricoles Franaises.
> Et donc elles deviendront moins comptitive hors de France et vu que la France est exportatrice ce n'est peut-tre pas dans son intrt.


Ben oui. Par exemple, en lectronique, on a besoin de terres rares, qui sont extraites  97% en Chine. Si on arrte d'acheter l'lectronique chinoise, eh bien ils refuseront de nous fournir en terres rares, et les biens lectroniques devront passer par la contrebande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais vu que vous voulez stopper le "libre change", les autres pays mettront auront peut-tre des taxes sur leurs importations agricoles Franaise.


Ouais peut tre, mais on devrait essayer pour bien se rendre compte.
Tax l'importation d'un produit qu'y est fabriqu localement c'est la base. (en plus c'est cologique)

Le truc c'est qu'en France on produit des articles qui ne sont pas produit ailleurs.
En plus on a une image de qualit suprieur.

Que l'Espagne mette des taxes sur l'importation de fraises franaise c'est naturel.
Que l'Allemagne mette des taxes sur l'importation de lait franais c'est naturel. (par contre ils ne mettront pas de taxe sur l'importation dlectricit made in France ^^)
C'est comme a que le monde est suppos fonctionner.

En France on a 561 AOC :
- 474 vins et alcools
- 48 produits laitiers
- 39 divers produits agroalimentaires

Dans le tas il y a des fromages connu internationalement.

Les taxes c'est parfois bien :
Trump se lance dans un conflit commercial avec le Canada
_Les droits de douane sur le bois canadien rapporteraient environ un milliard de dollars par an_

Si on commence  faire un truc mondialiste o le monde entier s'change librement, a va tre n'importe quoi... (le boulot ira l o les conditions seront les pires (faire bosser des enfants du tiers monde, dans des conditions dangereuse, en polluant  fond)).
Il est important pour les nations de se protger.

Pour votre sant c'est meilleur de consommer local.
Si on s'est retrouv avec de la viande de cheval dans des lasagnes de buf c'est  cause de l'UE.
La viande fait 8 fois le tour de l'Europe avant d'arriver en magasin...




> Si on arrte d'acheter l'lectronique chinoise


Il n'est pas du tout question d'arrter d'acheter de l'lectronique chinois...
C'est pas vraiment ce qu'on produit le plus en France...

Par contre si on pouvait taxer le miel chinois ce serait cool (parce que c'est vraiment de la merde leur miel et on peut en produire du bien meilleur en France)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Par contre si on pouvait taxer le miel chinois ce serait cool (parce que c'est vraiment de la merde leur miel et on peut en produire du bien meilleur en France)


Non, on ne peut pas. Mon chef direct a pris son lundi pour installer 4 nouveaux essaims dans 4 nouvelles ruches, et il est trs bavard, donc je connais pas mal le sujet. Les bonnes annes, la France arrive  peine  produire 50% de ses besoins en miel. Pour tout un tas de raisons, on est particulirement vulnrables au varroa. L'agriculture intensive a rduit comme peau de chagrin les zones exploitables pour le miel, et c'est devenu une industrie  main d'uvre importante - alors que par le pass, ou oubliait sa ruche, et on allait chercher le miel une fois l'an. C'est fini. Pour deux apiculteurs Franais  300 ruches qui prennent leur retraite ou abandonnent, tu as un amateur qui se lance entre 3 et 20 ruches. Et la plupart abandonnent au bout d'un an ou deux, dgouts par la perte de leurs essaims, soit parce-qu'ils se sont loups de deux semaines sur le traitement anti-varroa, soit parce-que les frelons ont tu leur reines(c'est arriv  mon chef, mais il est ttu. Et il a investi dans des portes anti-frelons, cette fois-ci).

D'ailleurs, le miel amricain, comme daubasse infme, c'est pas mal non plus. Ils centrifugent un produit brut pourtant pas si mal pour le dbarrasser de toutes ses "impurets allergnes" dont le pollen, donc il perd toutes qualits gustatives. Je suis allergique au pollen, jamais eu un souci avec du miel, c'est juste de la parano.

Mais non, on ne sait pas produire assez de miel dans ce pays. On a pas ce qu'il faut. Le miel amricain est subventionn par la culture des amandes(toutes les abeilles des USA vont polliniser les amandiers 3 semaines dans l'anne, c'est ce qui fait vivre les apiculteurs amricains, le miel n'est qu'un produit driv), le miel chinois par les couts locaux du personnel. Je veux bien qu'il y a des aberrations dans le commerce international, mais il y en a aussi avec cette obsession du tout-local.

----------


## Aiekick

> une ncessite oui pendants 2-3 mois max.
> Le problme c'est qu'il est tous le temps renouvel, limite l'tat d'urgence est devenue l'tat normale....
> 
> C'est pour quand la fin de l'tat d'urgence ?, ni lepen ni macron ne se sont exprim sur ce sujet !!! ce qui pour moi veut dire qu'il vas rester encore trs longtemps.


faut savoir ce qu'on veut. la menace terroriste  a t'elle disparue ? tu penses que les derniers attentats contrs l'aurait t sans cet tat d'urgences qui facilite normment le travail des agences.
tant que vous n'est pas touch vous rallez.. classique chez les franais  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, on ne peut pas.


Bon d'accord on ne peut pas produire 100% de la demande de miel franaise en France...
Mais on devrait pouvoir trouver une solution pour dire aux consommateurs "faites gaffe c'est du miel chinois".
Genre un systme d'tiquetage ou quelque chose (enfin en lisant les petites ligne on le retrouve).

Un jour, Sylvie Goy-Chavent, une snatrice franaise, a demand  ce que la viande soit tiquete, elle a t trait d'antismite et a reu des menaces de morts.

Quand il y aura le trait transatlantique si on pouvait mettre un autocollant qui prend 37,4% du paquet avec crit "MADE IN USA" ce serait chouette.
Qu'on sache quoi viter d'acheter (si on a les moyens et si on ne cherche pas d'hormone de croissance).

----------


## Traroth2

Oui, il devrait quand mme tre possible de ne pas importer de miel chinois, qui souvent n'est pas du miel.

----------


## Traroth2

> faut savoir ce qu'on veut. la menace terroriste  a t'elle disparue ? tu penses que les derniers attentats contrs l'aurait t sans cet tat d'urgences qui facilite normment le travail des agences.
> tant que vous n'est pas touch vous rallez.. classique chez les franais


L'tat d'urgence n'y est pour rien du tout, jusqu' preuve du contraire.

----------


## bilgetz

> faut savoir ce qu'on veut. la menace terroriste  a t'elle disparue ?


Elle ne disparaitra jamais. Le risque zro n'existe pas.
Un tat aura toujours des ennemies, surtout quand on balance des bombes quelque part dans d'autre pays.




> tu penses que les derniers attentats contrs l'aurait t sans cet tat d'urgences qui facilite normment le travail des agences.


C'est peu tre a qu'il faut changer.
On peut peu tre faciliter le travail des agence sans pour autant avoir un tat d'urgence qui coupe les liberts.
Je rappelle que ltat d'urgence permet d'assigner quelqu'un  rsidence, sans lui dire pourquoi et sans qu'il puisse se dfendre.

----------


## Grogro

C'est pourtant possible de filtrer la merde tats-unienne ou chinoise sans rompre avec les rgles de l'OMS : en dfinissant des rglementations sur mesure pour interdire  de la merde lappellation de miel, ou pour fixer un seuil maximal de saloperies et contrler les importations. 

C'est une faon de faire du protectionnisme intelligent sans rompre avec le libre-change. En fait, c'est ce qui s'appelle les barrire non-tarifaires, et c'est d'ailleurs la cible des accords de nouvelle gnration type TAFTA ou CETA.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pourtant possible de filtrer la merde tats-unienne ou chinoise sans rompre avec les rgles de l'OMS : en dfinissant des rglementations sur mesure pour interdire  de la merde lappellation de miel, ou pour fixer un seuil maximal de saloperies et contrler les importations.


C'est une ide mais l'intrt commercial est plus fort. Exemple avec les bananes bio sud-amricaines : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...s-soutiens.php. C'est quand mme fabuleux... On se fait chier en interne avec des normes UE et on laisse entrer n'importe quoi... J'aurais pu prendre d'autres exemples de production, au Maroc par exemple avec la tomate.

----------


## Grogro

Quand j'tais petit, les bananes que ma mre achetait taient toutes antillaises et taient bon march. Je n'ai plus vu de banane antillaises dans les supermarchs que je frquente depuis un moment. Et a fait trs longtemps que je n'ai plus mang une banane qui a un got de banane.

----------


## Traroth2

> Larousse: "_Action de dpossder par violence ou par ruse._". 
> a me semble plutt limpide et les impts sont une obligation donc en soit je vois pas le problme de placer a dans la catgorie ruse ou violence. A partir du moment on tu as une tranche  90%; t'es quand mme pas loin de dpossder quelqu'un.


Toute obligation est donc une violence, pour toi ? C'est absurde.
L'impt n'est pas une spoliation, mais une contribution  la collectivit, de laquelle les entreprises et les riches sont les premiers  profiter.



> C'est ce que je dis, le revenu universel est pour moi une des solutions aux problmes d'aujourd'hui. Par contre un vrai revenu universel pour tous et mme valeur. (et ce revenu universel n'tait prsent dans aucun programme)


On est bien d'accord. Hamon s'est dgonfl ds les primaires termines.



> Attention un pauvre en France et un pauvre ailleurs, c'est pas totalement la mme chose. En France, avec les aides, un pauvre peut trouver un toit et manger. Il peut vivre, enfin survivre.


Les aides, c'est quelques centaines d'euros par mois. Tu ne trouves pas de toit et tu ne mange pas avec a.



> Donc oui, a va plutt bien en France. Entre 150K et 250K de SDF: combien de Franais? combien sont SDF parce qu'ils n'ont pas demand d'aides sociales? etc..


Aucune ide. Je ne vois pas ce que a vient faire ici. Hors-sujet.



> Avec le RSA, APL, les HLM, tu peux te loger en France en tant pauvre, t'auras peut-tre que 10m mais 10m au chaud.


C'est faux.



> Et  ct de a, si tu es malade, tu es soign. C'est aussi un axe important, dans la plupart des pays, tu es pauvre et malade, tu meurs.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...leur-sante.php



> Alors, c'est peut-tre l'objectif cach mais le dmantlement de la scurit sociale, c'est plutt dans le programme de Fillon.


Sur la scu, Macron propose "de la concurrence", ce qui revient au mme.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/social/2017/0...ce-maladie.php



> Le dmantlement du code du travail, j'y vois plutt de la souplesse pour le coup. On offre de la souplesse aux employs (chmage si dmission) en change de la souplesse pour les employeurs. C'est donnant-donnant.


Ca n'est jamais donnant-donnant. Il suffit de regarder la loi "travaille !".



> Et la France n'est pas sens tre un pays d'entreprise nationalis, donc je vois pas en quoi la privatisation va dtruire la France. Pour moi il y a quelques thmes qui sont de l'ordre de l'tat: les soins, la scurit et l'ducation. Le reste, on peut privatis, je vois pas le problme. (du moment que c'est privatis avec un cadre sur certains sujets qui touche notamment  la vie courante et ncessaire pour vivre: prix de l'eau, par exemple)


Et c'est quand qu'on a dit que c'est toi qui dcidait ? Les aroports ont t construits avec l'argent public, et il est anormal que a soit brader  quelques "copains". Parce que privatiser, c'est TOUJOURS brader.

De plus, la crise de 2008 a suffisamment montr qu'on ne pouvait pas se fier aux entreprises prives pour dfendre l'intrt commun. C'est vite n'importe quoi, et en plus, a cote systmatiquement bien plus cher que quand c'est un service public qui assure le service. Sans compter qu'il y a tout un pan du service qui n'est pas rendu, car pas rentable.

Pour dire les choses trs simplement : la socit n'est pas l pour que quelques-uns deviennent immensment riches grce aux impts de tous les autres.

Certaines activits de production sont plus efficaces quand elles sont assures par des entreprises, et c'est pour a qu'il faut tolrer les PME. Tout le reste, ce sont des communs, qui doivent tre placs sous le contrle de la collectivit. En particulier, tout ce qui est "too big to fail".......

Eau, nergie, banques, ducation, police, dfense, justice, transports, culture : c'est trop important pour tre laiss entre des mains prives.



> Je ne parle mme pas de l'environnement, l'environnement n'est pas un sujet propre  la gauche. L'environnement peut tre un sujet du centre ou de droite.


Non, c'est faux. L'environnement n'est pas compatible avec la course au profit qui est au coeur des ides librales.



> Je ne dis pas que la rpartition d'aujourd'hui est juste _(ni mme que Macron fera une meilleure rpartition, loin de l.)_. Je dis que la rputation prvu par l'extrme gauche n'est pas juste non plus.


Quand tu parles de l'"extrme-gauche", tu parles de qui ?

Vouloir que *tout le monde* ait  manger, un toit, accs  l'ducation et  la sant, ce n'est pas juste ? C'est "extrmiste" ?

----------


## Kearz

> Toute obligation est donc une violence, pour toi ? C'est absurde.
> L'impt n'est pas une spoliation, mais une contribution  la collectivit, de laquelle les entreprises et les riches sont les premiers  profiter.


90%, c'est suffisant pour voir la violence de la chose. Et pourquoi pas 100%? 




> Les aides, c'est quelques centaines d'euros par mois. Tu ne trouves pas de toit et tu ne mange pas avec a.


RSA, seul: 535,17 euros. 
Sachant que le loyer d'un petit HLM peut tre infrieur  300 + les APLs, il est possible de s'en sortir pour 200 toute charges comprises. Donc il reste 335 pour se nourrir, ce qui largement possible. 
Donc oui, avec les aides, tu peux avoir un toit et manger. J'ai jamais parl d'avoir un loft et manger du buf. 




> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...leur-sante.php
> 
> Sur la scu, Macron propose "de la concurrence", ce qui revient au mme.


On lit pas la mme chose. 
L'ouverture  la concurrence au niveau des prix des soins, why not? J'aimerais bien, quand je vais chez le dentiste, avoir un prix  l'avance et pas avoir un prix 'avec dpassement d'honoraire' non rembours. 





> http://www.lefigaro.fr/social/2017/0...ce-maladie.php


"Les soins mal rembourss", on parle pas des soins vitaux. Je maintiens, en France, on ne meurt pas parce qu'on ne peut pas se soigner. (par contre on peut avoir mal aux dents) 




> Ca n'est jamais donnant-donnant. Il suffit de regarder la loi "travaille !".


Ce n'est pas parce que a n'a jamais t donnant-donnant que a ne peut pas l'tre. (et c'est faux, si a n'avait jamais t donnant-donnant, on ne serait pas au 35h / 5 semaines de CP)




> Et c'est quand qu'on a dit que c'est toi qui dcidait ? Les aroports ont t construits avec l'argent public, et il est anormal que a soit brader  quelques "copains". Parce que privatiser, c'est TOUJOURS brader.
> 
> De plus, la crise de 2008 a suffisamment montr qu'on ne pouvait pas se fier aux entreprises prives pour dfendre l'intrt commun. C'est vite n'importe quoi, et en plus, a cote systmatiquement bien plus cher que quand c'est un service public qui assure le service. Sans compter qu'il y a tout un pan du service qui n'est pas rendu, car pas rentable.


Et quand est-ce qu'on a dit que c'tait toi qui dcidait de garder ces entreprises publiques?  ::aie:: 
L'important ce n'est pas toi, ni moi. C'est savoir si ces entreprises ont un intrt  rester sous la coupe de l'tat. 




> Non, c'est faux. L'environnement n'est pas compatible avec la course au profit qui est au coeur des ides librales.


C'est tre ferm d'esprit: 
1/ Il y a un business de l'environnement
2/ Les actes d'aujourd'hui peuvent avoir des cots demain donc mme les libraux peuvent les prendre en compte. 




> Quand tu parles de l'"extrme-gauche", tu parles de qui ?
> 
> Vouloir que *tout le monde* ait  manger, un toit, accs  l'ducation et  la sant, ce n'est pas juste ? C'est "extrmiste" ?


Extrme gauche: Mlenchon, arthaud, poutou ? 
Je vois pas en quoi avoir a manger/toit/accs  l'ducation/sant est antinomique de la gauche/centre/droite. Ce ne sont pas des valeurs d'extrme gauche.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le dmantlement du code du travail, j'y vois plutt de la souplesse pour le coup. On offre de la souplesse aux employs (chmage si dmission) en change de la souplesse pour les employeurs. C'est donnant-donnant.


non. a met juste en concurrence les  employs des diffrentes entreprise du mme secteur.

Si une seule entreprise  d'un secteur (habituellement soumis  la mme convention collective), admetons Renault, accepte de travailler plus pour moins, alors PSA n'aura qu'a dire "Faut s'aligner sinon on met la clef sous la porte!" Auquel cas les employs apeurs (en particulier  cause de la baisse des prestations de ple emploi avec entre autre, l'impossibilit de dire non  3 offres """srieuses""") seront obligs de s'aligner... et peut tre mme rabotter encore un peu leurs droits pour prendre de l'avance sur Renault. Renault qui l'anne suivante fera la mme chose etc. etc.

A terme, a revient  supprimer les convention collective et s'aligner sur le code du travail.

Code du travail que Macron va s'empresser d'aligner sur les rglementations europennes, bien loin de lintrt des citoyens.

Il n'y a AUCUN intrt autre que pour les patrons dans la vision conomique de Macron.

Il n'est pas de gauche, il n'est pas du centre, il est  droite, et bien  droite.

Le libralisme conomique extrme qu'il prne est incompatible avec le socialisme de nos avantages sociaux, et incompatible avec tout programme cologique.

De mon point de vue, Macron == Fillon, avec des casseroles en moins. 

Et ses casseroles, il ne les as pas encore car il est jene (on ne peut pas rmunrer sa femme depuis 30 ans quand on en a 35) et que les mdias sont ses amis.


5 choix se proposent  moi pour le second tour : Macron, Lepen, blanc, nul et abstention, je n'en n'ai limin qu'un seul et ce n'est mme pas macron... Il me reste deux semaines pour choisir.

----------


## AoCannaille

> RSA, seul: 535,17 euros. 
> Sachant que le loyer d'un petit HLM peut tre infrieur  300 + les APLs, il est possible de s'en sortir pour 200 toute charges comprises. Donc il reste 335 pour se nourrir, ce qui largement possible.


Combien d'attente pour avoir un HLM ? 10 ans ? 15 ans ? on dort o pendant ce temps?

Et Construire des HLM, a m'tonnerais que ce soit dans le programme de Monsieur concurrence. Il faudrait que ce soit la sacro-sainte loi de l'offre et de la demande qui fasse construire au priv plus vite pour moins cher (ce qui n'arrivera jamais! car si offre > demande, ils ne construisent pas!)

335 pour se nourrir c'est "largement possible" ? Y compris avec des gosses je suppose ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Mais non, on ne sait pas produire assez de miel dans ce pays


Le varroa, le frelon, mais aussi *Monsanto* et ou probablement dautres ne laissent pas les abeilles produire du miel La page Wikipdia dit en sustence_: _La (seule) abeille asiatique rsiste aux attaques du varroa, qui lui mme est d'origine asiatique__: encore une histoire d'apprenti-sorcier. ( site *L'independant* avec un commentaire o il est question demploi et qui aurait pu avoir t sign Macron  ::mouarf:: , et *Les faucheurs volontaires* )




> La menace terroriste a-t-elle disparue_?


Il ny a que les terroristes qui peuvent rpondre  cette question_! _Ya confondaison_ entre cause et effet  ::calim2::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Probablement Macron sera le prochain prsident mais avec un pourcentage d'lecteurs qui approuvent son programme le plus faible de l'histoire. Si l'on retire les lecteurs de droite et de gauche qui ont vot "utile" que reste t-il de ses 24%, certainement moins de 20%.  Cela risque d'tre trs chaud pour gouverner ensuite. Ce serait d'ailleurs pareil pour Marine Le Pen. 

Cela remet en cause le fonctionnement dmocratique du pays, puisque celui qui va gouverner le fera au nom d' 1/5 de l'lectorat tout au plus.

----------


## Fabiani

> Quel choix de merde : continuer pareil qu'avant dans le plus pure capitalisme et la plus pure mondialisation (qui nous mne au mur), ou s'enfermer sur soi-mme, en foutant les autres dehors et l'Europe avec (qui va nous mener  la haine).


Rien  rajouter !!
C'est comme si la France tait un wagon du train Europe, le seul moyen d'en sortir c'est de le faire
drailler... ou continuer comme avant et rester les mains lies car toutes les lois seront retoques par
l'Europe. Donc on va faire comme avant, se faire grignoter les acquis sociaux, multiplier l'emploi (trs)prcaire, les cdd, les assurances sant et retraite prives au dtriment de la scu, la privatisation de l'eau, l'emploi croissant des pesticides because la production intensive, le dictat des labos et leurs prix exhorbitants, l'cole  trois vitesses etc... avec le risque de voir le FN prendre le pouvoir par dgot des lites et du mpris des classes populaires. En esprant que le FN voudra bien le rendre !

----------


## BenoitM

> Rien  rajouter !!
> C'est comme si la France tait un wagon du train Europe, le seul moyen d'en sortir c'est de le faire
> drailler... ou continuer comme avant et rester les mains lies car toutes les lois seront retoques par
> l'Europe.


C'est qui Europe? Tu peux nous le prsenter?

il y a qu'en Europe o l'on privatise? Tiens quand Suez rapporte plein de dividendes en privatisant l'eau dans d'autres pays, les Franais sont bien fier de prsenter Suez comme un des leader mondiaux

----------


## wznnn

> #EnMarcheLesEsclaves





> #Rothschild

----------


## DotNET74

Sans parti pris ...

Lui je le sens pas du tout !!!

il fait trop faux cul pour tre honnte !!!

Aprs il ne faut pas oubli que c'est un banquier, ceux l mme qui nous ont foutus dans la merdre en 2008 et qui continuent de se gaver sur notre dos ...

Ensuite, quitter l'Europe c'est pas la mort non plus car l'Europe c'est quoi ?

Avant quand on faisait un baby foot on mettait une pice de 2 francs maintenant c'est 1 !

comme dirait George What else ...

Aprs si on regarde les pays du continent europen qui ne sont pas dans l'Euro et bien ils ne s'en sortent pas si mal que a ...

prenez la Suisse, toujours dans le top 5 des premires puissances conomiques

Et puis les anglais ont compris eux

Bref c'est compliqu tout a ...

----------


## Kearz

> Combien d'attente pour avoir un HLM ? 10 ans ? 15 ans ? on dort o pendant ce temps?
> 
> Et Construire des HLM, a m'tonnerais que ce soit dans le programme de Monsieur concurrence. Il faudrait que ce soit la sacro-sainte loi de l'offre et de la demande qui fasse construire au priv plus vite pour moins cher (ce qui n'arrivera jamais! car si offre > demande, ils ne construisent pas!)
> 
> 335 pour se nourrir c'est "largement possible" ? Y compris avec des gosses je suppose ?


En rgion parisienne, je ne sais pas. Par chez moi, tu peux avoir un HLM entre 6 mois et un an. Aprs l'HLM c'est un exemple,  la campagne, tu peux trouver des apparts pour vraiment pas cher. 
Et si on veut pas aller  la campagne? J'ai dit qu'on pouvait survivre avec les aides donc  un moment il faut faire un effort. 

Le RSA augmente avec le nombre d'enfant. (et puis,  un moment, quand on a pas les moyens, il faut pas faire 50 gosses. _- Bonjour les pouces rouges -_)





> non. a met juste en concurrence les  employs des diffrentes entreprise du mme secteur.
> 
> Si une seule entreprise  d'un secteur (habituellement soumis  la mme convention collective), admetons Renault, accepte de travailler plus pour moins, alors PSA n'aura qu'a dire "Faut s'aligner sinon on met la clef sous la porte!" Auquel cas les employs apeurs (en particulier  cause de la baisse des prestations de ple emploi avec entre autre, l'impossibilit de dire non  3 offres """srieuses""") seront obligs de s'aligner... et peut tre mme rabotter encore un peu leurs droits pour prendre de l'avance sur Renault. Renault qui l'anne suivante fera la mme chose etc. etc.
> 
> A terme, a revient  supprimer les convention collective et s'aligner sur le code du travail.
> 
> Code du travail que Macron va s'empresser d'aligner sur les rglementations europennes, bien loin de lintrt des citoyens.
> 
> Il n'y a AUCUN intrt autre que pour les patrons dans la vision conomique de Macron.
> ...


Tu regarde que ce qui t'intresse dans son programme. 
La simplification (refonte) du RSI ou le chmage mme en cas de dmission, moi je vois une possibilit pour tous d'tre  son compte et de choisir de bosser comme il le souhaite en nombre d'heure ou de choix de client.

----------


## bilgetz

> En rgion parisienne, je ne sais pas. Par chez moi, tu peux avoir un HLM entre 6 mois et un an. Aprs l'HLM c'est un exemple,  la campagne, tu peux trouver des apparts pour vraiment pas cher. 
> Et si on veut pas aller  la campagne? J'ai dit qu'on pouvait survivre avec les aides donc  un moment il faut faire un effort.


Et si tu va en campagne, il te faut un moyen de locomotion qui n'est pas gratuit.
Les logement les moins chers sont galement ceux qui sont le moins desservie.





> moi je vois une possibilit pour tous d'tre  son compte et de choisir de bosser comme il le souhaite en nombre d'heure ou de choix de client.


Il fait comment un ouvrier pour tre a son compte ?
tre  son compte va bien pour les mtiers de service, pour les mtier de production, ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## AoCannaille

> En rgion parisienne, je ne sais pas. Par chez moi, tu peux avoir un HLM entre 6 mois et un an. Aprs l'HLM c'est un exemple,  la campagne, tu peux trouver des apparts pour vraiment pas cher. 
> Et si on veut pas aller  la campagne? J'ai dit qu'on pouvait survivre avec les aides donc  un moment il faut faire un effort.


Je suis pour une dcentralisation totale des activits en France, mais aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas. (et rien dans le programme de Macron ne va dans ce sens de ce que j'ai lu...)
Ce que tu propose, c'est choisir entre pouvoir se loger avec les aides (OU EXCLUSIF) trouver du travail.




> Le RSA augmente avec le nombre d'enfant. (et puis,  un moment, quand on a pas les moyens, il faut pas faire 50 gosses. _- Bonjour les pouces rouges -_)


oh! Bien sr! Et si le coup dur de la vie arrive APRES avoir fait les enfants? On fait quoi? On les cryognise le temps de retrouver du travail? Ou plutt non, on va simplifier le code du travail pour que eux aussi puissent bosser  partir de 14 ans. Ou 12. ou moins?




> Tu regarde que ce qui t'intresse dans son programme.


J'admet ne pas l'avoir approfondi. mais chaque ligne rsume des prospectus que j'ai reu n'ont fait que noircir le tableau  son encontre, vraiment pas la motivation pour a...




> La simplification (refonte) du RSI ou le chmage mme en cas de dmission, moi je vois une possibilit pour tous d'tre  son compte et de choisir de bosser comme il le souhaite en nombre d'heure ou de choix de client.


Grer sa propre entreprise est louable mais pas  la porte de tout le monde. C'est profondment discriminant la solution propose...


PS : Ne t'inquites pas pour les pouces rouges, dans le forum politique la rputation n'est pas comptabilise dans ton score. C'est plutt bien fait  :;):

----------


## Kearz

> Et si tu va en campagne, il te faut un moyen de locomotion qui n'est pas gratuit.
> Les logement les moins chers sont galement ceux qui sont le moins desservie.





> Je suis pour une dcentralisation totale des activits en France, mais aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas. (et rien dans le programme de Macron ne va dans ce sens de ce que j'ai lu...)
> Ce que tu propose, c'est choisir entre pouvoir se loger avec les aides (OU EXCLUSIF) trouver du travail.


Ensuite, y a campagne et campagne. 
Priphrie des villes, tu as des transports en commun tout en tant  la campagne. Sauf dans un no-mans land, tu vas vite: boulangerie, mini-supermarch (type carrefour market), pharmacie accessible  pied/vlo. 

Transport en commun = possibilit de rejoindre les villes pour travailler. 




> Il fait comment un ouvrier pour tre a son compte ?
> tre  son compte va bien pour les mtiers de service, pour les mtier de production, ce n'est pas possible.


On parle des mtiers alinant d'ouvrier non qualifi qui vont disparatre avec la robotisation? (c'est dj grandement le cas)
Parce que sinon, les mtiers d'artisanat, tu peux tre  ton compte.  





> oh! Bien sr! Et si le coup dur de la vie arrive APRES avoir fait les enfants? On fait quoi? On les cryognise le temps de retrouver du travail? Ou plutt non, on va simplifier le code du travail pour que eux aussi puissent bosser  partir de 14 ans. Ou 12. ou moins?


"Et si". Et si demain on cre un IA qui met au chmage 90% de la population? 
a peut arriver ce genre de situation mais c'est pas la majorit des cas, tu passe rarement d'un salaire confortable te permettant d'avoir 5 enfants aux aides sociales de bases (avant a il y a le chmage pour avoir le temps de te retourner).





> Grer sa propre entreprise est louable mais pas  la porte de tout le monde. C'est profondment discriminant la solution propose...


Mme avec un systme simplifier? L'auto-entreprise amlior? Devis / Facture / CA / Impt = % du CA ( - charges si ce n'est pas du service)
Je suis pas d'accord, je pense qu'avec un systme simple, c'est possible pour tous. 





> PS : Ne t'inquites pas pour les pouces rouges, dans le forum politique la rputation n'est pas comptabilise dans ton score. C'est plutt bien fait


Ah mais je m'en fiche. C'est juste que le sujet des enfants quand on a pas les moyens, je l'ai dj voqu et que j'ai eu une lev de bouclier.  ::mouarf:: 
Pourtant je le pense et a me semble logique et je l'applique  moi mme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais vu que vous voulez stopper le "libre change", les autres pays auront peut-tre des taxes sur leurs importations agricoles Franaises.
> Et donc elles deviendront moins comptitive hors de France et vu que la France est exportatrice ce n'est peut-tre pas dans son intrt.


Nous exporterons et importerons moins, ce qui aura un impact cologique positif et rduira le recourt aux multiples mcanismes de dfiscalisation en Belgique et au Luxembourg par exemple.




> Ben oui. Par exemple, en lectronique, on a besoin de terres rares, qui sont extraites  97% en Chine. Si on arrte d'acheter l'lectronique chinoise, eh bien ils refuseront de nous fournir en terres rares, et les biens lectroniques devront passer par la contrebande.


Ce n'est pas demain la veille que nous allons stopper totalement les importations de produits chinois.




> Mais non, on ne sait pas produire assez de miel dans ce pays. On a pas ce qu'il faut. Le miel amricain est subventionn par la culture des amandes(toutes les abeilles des USA vont polliniser les amandiers 3 semaines dans l'anne, c'est ce qui fait vivre les apiculteurs amricains, le miel n'est qu'un produit driv), le miel chinois par les couts locaux du personnel. Je veux bien qu'il y a des aberrations dans le commerce international, mais il y en a aussi avec cette obsession du tout-local.


On ne peut pas faire du tout local, mais le local devrait avoir la priorit... ne serait-ce que pour des raisons conomico-sociales. Encore faut-il en avoir la possibilit




> Elle ne disparaitra jamais. Le risque zro n'existe pas.
> Un tat aura toujours des ennemies, surtout quand on balance des bombes quelque part dans d'autre pays.


Tant qu'on fera le jeu des amricains au Moyen-Orient, on sera la cible des islamistes.


Il vous reste une cartouche, camarades... visez bien.

----------


## TallyHo

> La simplification (refonte) du RSI ou le chmage mme en cas de dmission, moi je vois une possibilit pour tous d'tre  son compte et de choisir de bosser comme il le souhaite en nombre d'heure ou de choix de client.


Mis  part le fait que je ne vois pas l'ubrisation comme un progrs social, qui te dit que tout le monde a l'me d'un entrepreneur, la responsabilit, l'autonomie ncessaire ou mme tout simplement l'envie de crer une activit ou une boite ? La simplification administrative et comptable ne font pas tout, il y a aussi une mentalit  avoir (que tout le monde n'a pas car chacun a son caractre) et beaucoup d'auto-entrepreneurs s'en rendent compte...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Ensuite, y a campagne et campagne. 
> Priphrie des villes, tu as des transports en commun tout en tant  la campagne. Sauf dans un no-mans land, tu vas vite: boulangerie, mini-supermarch (type carrefour market), pharmacie accessible  pied/vlo. 
> 
> Transport en commun = possibilit de rejoindre les villes pour travailler.


Il n'y a pas forcment de travail dans chaque grosses villes. Par exemple, j'ai fait mon apprentissage  Toulouse en Avionique. Je desteste cet environnement (10% du temps  faire des choses et 90% du temps  dcrire ce qu'on a fait...). J'ai regard un peu ce qui tait dispo l bas en informatique : 90% tait dans ce domaine. 
Conclusion : mme  Toulouse (4e ou 5e Ville de France), il n'y a pas de travail pour moi.




> On parle des mtiers alinant d'ouvrier non qualifi qui vont disparatre avec la robotisation? (c'est dj grandement le cas)
> Parce que sinon, les mtiers d'artisanat, tu peux tre  ton compte.


Pour l'artisanat aussi il faut du matriel... un plombier par exemple  besoin d'une fourgonette, et de plusieurs milliers d'euros de matos (que les banques amies de ton candidats ne prtent que rarement dans des cas comme celui l...)






> "Et si". Et si demain on cre un IA qui met au chmage 90% de la population? 
> a peut arriver ce genre de situation mais c'est pas la majorit des cas, tu passe rarement d'un salaire confortable te permettant d'avoir 5 enfants aux aides sociales de bases (avant a il y a le chmage pour avoir le temps de te retourner).


Sors de ta bulle, c'est la situation classique, pas une exception! Si les femmes font de plus en plus tard des enfants c'est justement en attente d'avoir une situation! Et pas besoin d'avoir 5 enfant pour avoir des soucis financiers en cas de chmage. Un seul suffit. 





> Mme avec un systme simplifier? L'auto-entreprise amlior? Devis / Facture / CA / Impt = % du CA ( - charges si ce n'est pas du service)
> Je suis pas d'accord, je pense qu'avec un systme simple, c'est possible pour tous.


Je ne parlais mme pas de la complexit bureaucratique (mme si elle est rlle), mais de la volont mme : on est pas tous des leaders n, mais une majorit de suiveurs. On ne peut pas se transformer du jour au lendemain d'excecutant en dirigant! C'est une question  de mentalit!


Autre limitation : je travaille dans le militaire en ce moment. Pour rpondre aux appels d'offres, il y a une exigence de chiffre d'affaire annuel de plusieurs milliard par an. Donc non, on ne peut pas se lancer juste en simplifiant les modles. Les mtiers compatibles sont vraiment trs limits.

Mais je suis d'accord. De la simplification administrative peut simplifier la tche pour les 10% qui ont ventuellement un peu de leadership.
Et sur les 10%, 10% russiront, laissant une complexit financire aux 90 autres.

----------


## tbc92

> On ne peut pas faire du tout local, mais le local devrait avoir la priorit... ne serait-ce que pour des raisons conomico-sociales. Encore faut-il en avoir la possibilit


Favoriser le local, c'est facile. 
Notre modle de socit a besoin de prlvements pour fonctionner. Beaucoup de prlvements. Aujourd'hui, une grande majorit de ces prlvements sont des prlvements sur le travail (vous recrutez, on vous taxe). Disons 60% des prlvements sont bass sur le travail..  

Commenons par rquilibrer tout a. Moins de prlvements sur le travail, et plus de prlvements ailleurs.  Des prlvements ailleurs, a peut se faire en augmentant la TVA. Ca peut aussi se faire en augmentant la TIPP (taxe sur les produits ptroliers). 100 Mds de charge en moins sur le travail, 100Mds de charge en plus sur ces 2 postes, et vous aurez fait un grand pas en avant.
Et ceci n'a rien de rvolutionnaire, c'est juste ce que font la majorit des pays depuis des annes.

----------


## survivals

> faut savoir ce qu'on veut. la menace terroriste  a t'elle disparue ? tu penses que les derniers attentats contrs l'aurait t sans cet tat d'urgences qui facilite normment le travail des agences.
> tant que vous n'est pas touch vous rallez.. classique chez les franais


Pas touch ? Tu veux parl des votants pour Macron, parce que la sa politique c'est continuer de foutre la merde dans le monde derrire les US, et qu'on me dise pas que c'est de la faute de Trump, c'tait commenc bien avant.
Mais bon maintenant qu'ils vous on montrez une petite fiole vous avez la conscience tranquille, et maintenant qu'ils savent que mme si ils mentent, on leur en tient pas rigueur, c'est open bar  la propagande.

Tu n'es pas touch par tous ces humains qui vivent une vie de merde pour que tu ai tes petits avantages : Ptrole, Gaz, uranium, autre minerais ... "pas cher", introduction de la corruption dans ces pays afin d'avoir les contrats en notre faveur et faire tourner notre conomie.

Vous tes responsable de tous a par votre vote, mais videment c'est sur en bon Franais bourgeois, tu ne pense que  ce qui se passe dans ton petit monde, avec ton Iphone fabriqu par des enfants ou des tudiants oblig de faire leur stage de mdecine  la chaine de production, log au sein de l'usine dans des chambres qui ont des barreaux aux fentres pour pas que la main duvre se suicide. Et ce n'est qu'un cas parmi tant d'autres.

Le fait de limit l'tat d'urgence  15jours dans la constitution, c'est pour vit les abus et la possibilit  un gouvernement d'instaur une dictature, mais c'est sur que quand rflchi avec son compte Facebook, a te passe au dessus.

----------


## bilgetz

> Favoriser le local, c'est facile. 
> Notre modle de socit a besoin de prlvements pour fonctionner. Beaucoup de prlvements. Aujourd'hui, une grande majorit de ces prlvements sont des prlvements sur le travail (vous recrutez, on vous taxe). Disons 60% des prlvements sont bass sur le travail..  
> 
> Commenons par rquilibrer tout a. Moins de prlvements sur le travail, et plus de prlvements ailleurs.  Des prlvements ailleurs, a peut se faire en augmentant la TVA. Ca peut aussi se faire en augmentant la TIPP (taxe sur les produits ptroliers). 100 Mds de charge en moins sur le travail, 100Mds de charge en plus sur ces 2 postes, et vous aurez fait un grand pas en avant.
> Et ceci n'a rien de rvolutionnaire, c'est juste ce que font la majorit des pays depuis des annes.


Dj augmenter la TVA, c'est affaiblir les plus pauvres, car ils payent plus cher leur produits sans que leur salaires n'augmente.
TIPP : dj ton essence c'est 80% de taxe, tu veux en rajouter plus ? Personnellement, je prend pas beaucoup la voiture, a me drange pas, mais je pense tre un cas isol.
100 Mds de charge en moins sur le travail: a sera 100Mds de plus aux actionnaires. a fait plusieurs annes qu'on fait des cadeaux sur les charge n'a jamais crer plus de travail et a n'a jamais valoris les salaires.

----------


## Ecasla

> 100 Mds de charge en moins sur le travail: a sera 100Mds de plus aux actionnaires. a fait plusieurs annes qu'on fait des cadeaux sur les charge n'a jamais crer plus de travail et a n'a jamais valoris les salaires.


Exemple trs concret : le CICE, ou crdit d'impt pour la comptitivit de l'emploi. Sens permettre l'investissement, la conqute de nouveaux marchs ou l'embauche de salaris sous la forme d'allgement fiscal. Or durant le quinquennat de Monsieur Hollande le nombre de chmeurs n'a cess d'augmenter... Et l'un des principaux artisans de cette mesure n'est autre que Macron,  ce moment secrtaire gnral.

----------


## Mingolito

La clbre humoriste Christine Boutin, fidle  elle mme et  son personnage bien connue de "La connasse", dclare  : Contre Macron, je voterai Le Pen

Pas sur que a aide marine : Philippot pas enthousiasm par le ralliement de Boutin  Le Pen  ::ptdr:: 



Philippot as t'il peu que Marine prenne Boutin comme premier ministre et pas lui ?

----------


## nirgal76

> L, a devient de l'abus de langage. Je mets le lien vers la dfinition du Larousse, pour que chacun puisse se faire son ide.
> 
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...fascisme/32950


J'ai bien expliqu que je donnais la plus gnraliste des 3 dfinitions, je ne vois pas d'abus la dedans. Et les gens savent aller chercher tout seul un mot sur le site Larousse, faut pas les prendre pour des demeurs.

----------


## Kearz

> Il n'y a pas forcment de travail dans chaque grosses villes. Par exemple, j'ai fait mon apprentissage  Toulouse en Avionique. Je desteste cet environnement (10% du temps  faire des choses et 90% du temps  dcrire ce qu'on a fait...). J'ai regard un peu ce qui tait dispo l bas en informatique : 90% tait dans ce domaine. 
> Conclusion : mme  Toulouse (4e ou 5e Ville de France), il n'y a pas de travail pour moi.


Il n'y a pas de travail dans ce que tu souhaites faire. a ne veut pas dire que tu ne pourrais pas trouver un travail. 
On ne fait pas tous le mtier de nos rves. 




> Pour l'artisanat aussi il faut du matriel... un plombier par exemple  besoin d'une fourgonette, et de plusieurs milliers d'euros de matos (que les banques amies de ton candidats ne prtent que rarement dans des cas comme celui l...)


C'est bien connu, les banques ne prtent pas, jamais. Tous les artisans de France sont en vrai des hritiers.  ::mouarf:: 




> Sors de ta bulle, c'est la situation classique, pas une exception! Si les femmes font de plus en plus tard des enfants c'est justement en attente d'avoir une situation! Et pas besoin d'avoir 5 enfant pour avoir des soucis financiers en cas de chmage. Un seul suffit.


Et du coup? C'est quoi le problme d'avoir une situation? 
Justement, une fois qu'on a une situation stable (donc moment propice pour faire des enfants), on se retrouve rarement au plus bas. On peut tre licenci (ce qui n'arrive pas non plus  tout le monde) et dans ce cas avoir 2 ans de chmage pour trouver une solution (retrouver un travail, dvelopper une activit, s'arranger pour que son conjoint ait une situation suffisamment confortable pour deux) avant d'tre vraiment dans la "merde". 
Aprs a arrive qu'on arrive pas  se retourner et descendre lchelle social  (devoir dmnager dans plus petit, vendre une voiture sur deux, manger/s'habiller avec moins de marque) mais la dgringolade complte de lchelle est quand mme rare. a arrive, bien entendu, et dans ce cas, c'est probablement trs compliqu. 

Par contre attendre d'avoir une situation stable et faire des enfants en proportion de ses moyens, c'est la meilleure solution pour ne pas se compliquer la vie. Avoir des enfants  30 plutt que 25, ce n'est pas un drame. Et avoir 2 enfants que l'on peut nourrir c'est mieux que d'en avoir 4 qui ont faim.




> Je ne parlais mme pas de la complexit bureaucratique (mme si elle est rlle), mais de la volont mme : on est pas tous des leaders n, mais une majorit de suiveurs. On ne peut pas se transformer du jour au lendemain d'excecutant en dirigant! C'est une question  de mentalit!
> 
> 
> Autre limitation : je travaille dans le militaire en ce moment. Pour rpondre aux appels d'offres, il y a une exigence de chiffre d'affaire annuel de plusieurs milliard par an. Donc non, on ne peut pas se lancer juste en simplifiant les modles. Les mtiers compatibles sont vraiment trs limits.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord. De la simplification administrative peut simplifier la tche pour les 10% qui ont ventuellement un peu de leadership.
> Et sur les 10%, 10% russiront, laissant une complexit financire aux 90 autres.


Leader? En quoi tu as besoin d'un leader pour tre  ton compte? 
Ex:
- Dveloppeur: tu n'as pas besoin d'employ donc pas besoin d'tre un leader
- Profession libral de soin: tu fais tes tourns de patient pas besoin d'tre un leader
- Profession d'entretien de maison et dextrieur: tu bosse seul pour les petits travaux et potentiellement 2 pour les gros travaux 
- Prof particulier: seul 
- ... 

Pouvoir tre  son compte, c'est pouvoir travailler pour des entreprises et des particuliers, a veut pas dire monter une PME avec 10 employs. 
Les 10% qui ont du leadership, seront peut-tre chef de PME/TPE, les 20% qui aspirent  plus d'indpendance seront  leur compte  titre indiv, il restera toujours un % (5%?6%?10%?) de chmeur et de rentier et du coup 60% de travailleurs comme aujourd'hui.

----------


## TallyHo

> Moins de prlvements sur le travail, et plus de prlvements ailleurs.  Des prlvements ailleurs, a peut se faire en augmentant la TVA. Ca peut aussi se faire en augmentant la TIPP (taxe sur les produits ptroliers). 100 Mds de charge en moins sur le travail, 100Mds de charge en plus sur ces 2 postes, et vous aurez fait un grand pas en avant.


Je suis un peu pein de te lire car tu proposes de taxer (la consommation en particulier  priori) mais tu ne parles pas des conomies  faire, de l'argent  rcuprer ou des contrles  mettre en place pour les entreprises afin d'viter les abus de ce ct l.

Par exemple :

 La lutte contre la fraude fiscale, Donner des aides en change de crations de postes pour viter de faire tourner les gens en CDD et profiter  chaque fois des aides  l'embauche, un employeur qui a un poste permanent et qui fait tourner des multiples CDD dessus depuis des annes devrait avoir obligation de le prenniser ou alors suppression des aides, Contrler srieusement les rsultats des formations pros et ne pas accorder le budget l'anne suivante si ils sont mauvais, actuellement le contrle est une formalit ; on stoppera ainsi cette mafia de la formation pro qui se partage le gteau de la misre sociale  nos frais, Etc etc etc... Il y a pas mal de choses  remettre  plat.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il n'y a pas de travail dans ce que tu souhaites faire. a ne veut pas dire que tu ne pourrais pas trouver un travail. 
> On ne fait pas tous le mtier de nos rves.


L'avionique est mon seul vto. Je suis ouvert  tout le reste de l'industrie : Automobile, ferroviaire, sant, Dfense... Je n'ai pas l'impression d'tre une fine bouche niveau domaine. Ni au niveau techno d'ailleurs ( la rigueur c'est plus les employeurs qui le sont!)




> Et du coup? C'est quoi le problme d'avoir une situation? 
> Justement, une fois qu'on a une situation stable (donc moment propice pour faire des enfants), on se retrouve rarement au plus bas. On peut tre licenci (ce qui n'arrive pas non plus  tout le monde) et dans ce cas avoir 2 ans de chmage pour trouver une solution (retrouver un travail, dvelopper une activit, s'arranger pour que son conjoint ait une situation suffisamment confortable pour deux) avant d'tre vraiment dans la "merde". 
> Aprs a arrive qu'on arrive pas  se retourner et descendre lchelle social  (devoir dmnager dans plus petit, vendre une voiture sur deux, manger/s'habiller avec moins de marque) mais la dgringolade complte de lchelle est quand mme rare. a arrive, bien entendu, et dans ce cas, c'est probablement trs compliqu. 
> 
> Par contre attendre d'avoir une situation stable et faire des enfants en proportion de ses moyens, c'est la meilleure solution pour ne pas se compliquer la vie. Avoir des enfants  30 plutt que 25, ce n'est pas un drame. Et avoir 2 enfants que l'on peut nourrir c'est mieux que d'en avoir 4 qui ont faim.


C'est cool de mettre en avant des avantages actuels que ton candidat veut supprimer pour montrer que les propositions de ton candidat sont raliste... Mme  grand coup de mauvaise foi!  



> Leader? En quoi tu as besoin d'un leader pour tre  ton compte? 
> Ex:
> - Dveloppeur: tu n'as pas besoin d'employ donc pas besoin d'tre un leader
> - Profession libral de soin: tu fais tes tourns de patient pas besoin d'tre un leader
> - Profession d'entretien de maison et dextrieur: tu bosse seul pour les petits travaux et potentiellement 2 pour les gros travaux 
> - Prof particulier: seul 
> - ... 
> 
> Pouvoir tre  son compte, c'est pouvoir travailler pour des entreprises et des particuliers, a veut pas dire monter une PME avec 10 employs.


Quand disais leader, je pensais plus  l'esprit d'initiative, pas forcment la partie d'encadrement de collaborateurs. Cf ce qu' TallyHo qui s'est bien mieux exprim que moi : 



> Mis  part le fait que je ne vois pas l'ubrisation comme un progrs social, qui te dit que tout le monde a l'me d'un entrepreneur, la responsabilit, l'autonomie ncessaire ou mme tout simplement l'envie de crer une activit ou une boite ? La simplification administrative et comptable ne font pas tout, il y a aussi une mentalit  avoir (que tout le monde n'a pas car chacun a son caractre) et beaucoup d'auto-entrepreneurs s'en rendent compte...

----------


## bilgetz

> Il n'y a pas de travail dans ce que tu souhaites faire. a ne veut pas dire que tu ne pourrais pas trouver un travail. 
> On ne fait pas tous le mtier de nos rves.


a fait un peu : "Quoi tu as pas de travaille de dev prt de chez toi? Tu sais que tu pourrai tre boueur ?"
Je caricature, mais a fait cette sensation la.

Pour avoir dj fait un travail qui ne te plait pas au point de ne pas vouloir y aller chaque matin a la fin, croit moi, ce n'est pas tenable.





> Leader? En quoi tu as besoin d'un leader pour tre  ton compte? 
> Ex:
> - Dveloppeur: tu n'as pas besoin d'employ donc pas besoin d'tre un leader
> - Profession libral de soin: tu fais tes tourns de patient pas besoin d'tre un leader
> - Profession d'entretien de maison et dextrieur: tu bosse seul pour les petits travaux et potentiellement 2 pour les gros travaux 
> - Prof particulier: seul 
> - ... 
> 
> Pouvoir tre  son compte, c'est pouvoir travailler pour des entreprises et des particuliers, a veut pas dire monter une PME avec 10 employs. 
> Les 10% qui ont du leadership, seront peut-tre chef de PME/TPE, les 20% qui aspirent  plus d'indpendance seront  leur compte  titre indiv, il restera toujours un % (5%?6%?10%?) de chmeur et de rentier et du coup 60% de travailleurs comme aujourd'hui.


a veut galement dire
- faire du commercial.
- faire de la comptabilit.

Il y a toujours des a cot  qu'il faut tre pour tre a son compte et qu'on ne veut peut tre pas. ( franchement qui veut tre commercial ?? *troll inside* ).

----------


## Kearz

> L'avionique est mon seul vto. Je suis ouvert  tout le reste de l'industrie : Automobile, frrovire, sant, Dfense... Je n'ai pas l'impression d'tre une fine bouche niveau domaine. Ni au niveau techno d'ailleurs ( la rigueur c'est plus les employeurs qui le sont!)


Tu te coince dans un domaine, quelqu'un qui est vraiment en galre va accepter d'tre serveur chez McDo mme avec un bac+5. 




> C'est cool de mettre en avant des avantages actuels que ton candidat veut supprimer pour montrer que les proposition de ton candidat sont raliste... Mme  grand coup de mauvaise foie!


Comme j'ai dit plus haut, c'est mon candidat parce que tous les autres taient mauvais (selon moi), Macron est le moins pire. Ce n'est clairement pas le candidat parfait. 
J'ai mis en avant l'assurance chmage comme rempart pour se retourner en cas de licenciement, il veut l'tendre aux indpendant et aux dmission, je vois pas de suppression.  ::koi:: 





> Quand disais leader, je penser plus  l'esprit d'initiative, pas forcment la partie d'encadrement de collaborateurs. Cf ce qu' TallyHo qui s'est bien mieux exprim que moi :
> "Mis  part le fait que je ne vois pas l'ubrisation comme un progrs social, qui te dit que tout le monde a l'me d'un entrepreneur, la responsabilit, l'autonomie ncessaire ou mme tout simplement l'envie de crer une activit ou une boite ? La simplification administrative et comptable ne font pas tout, il y a aussi une mentalit  avoir (que tout le monde n'a pas car chacun a son caractre) et beaucoup d'auto-entrepreneurs s'en rendent compte..."


J'ai jamais parl de 100% d'indpendant, il faudra toujours des travailleurs. 
L'Ubrisation ce n'est pas du progrs social, c'est au mieux un pansement social. tre sous la coupe d'un groupe comme Uber, c'est pas tre indpendant (cf. histoire de requalification).  
Il existe de nombreux intermdiaires pour de nombreux mtiers (leboncoin, frizzbizz, ...) qui ne vont pas venir imposer des prix par exemple.


EDIT: 



> a fait un peu : "Quoi tu as pas de travaille de dev prt de chez toi? Tu sais que tu pourrai tre boueur ?"
> Je caricature, mais a fait cette sensation la.
> 
> Pour avoir dj fait un travail qui ne te plait pas au point de ne pas vouloir y aller chaque matin a la fin, croit moi, ce n'est pas tenable.


a fait pas un peu, c'est ce que je dis. Tu n'as pas de job de dev dans ta ville? Dmnage ou change de mtier mme si c'est un mtier qui ne te plait pas forcement. 
A toi de voir ce que tu considre comme important dans la vie: 
1 / "Ton job doit tre le job de tes rves" > Ok, dmnage si tu ne trouve pas dans ton secteur
2 / "Je veux vivre dans cette ville" > Ok, change de job. 

C'est bien beau mais s'il n'y pas de job de dev dans ta ville et que tu ne veux pas dmnager, tu veux quoi? Qu'on t'offre un job de dev pay par l'tat?

----------


## ddoumeche

Emmanuel macron est en train de se prendre une rouste monumentale  l'usine whirpool d'Amiens et rclame un hygiaphone pour parler avec les ouvriers :

----------


## bilgetz

> a fait pas un peu, c'est ce que je dis. Tu n'as pas de job de dev dans ta ville? Dmnage ou change de mtier mme si c'est un mtier qui ne te plait pas forcement. 
> A toi de voir ce que tu considre comme important dans la vie: 
> 1 / "Ton job doit tre le job de tes rves" > Ok, dmnage si tu ne trouve pas dans ton secteur
> 2 / "Je veux vivre dans cette ville" > Ok, change de job. 
> 
> C'est bien beau mais s'il n'y pas de job de dev dans ta ville et que tu ne veux pas dmnager, tu veux quoi? Qu'on t'offre un job de dev pay par l'tat?


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le faite de bouger pour avoir du boulot (je bosse sur Lyon en tant stphanois pour a : meilleur choix).

Mais on en revient  s'expatrier des grande ville pour pouvoir vivre avec les aides.
Tu t'expatrie, a rduit ton champ de recherche de travail.

a sappelle la cration de caste : les pauvre avec des boulot de pauvre, et on fait rien pour qu'il puisse avoir un meilleur boulot afin qu'il en sortent.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le faite de bouger pour avoir du boulot (je bosse sur Lyon en tant stphanois pour a : meilleur choix).
> 
> Mais on en revient  s'expatrier des grande ville pour pouvoir vivre avec les aides.
> Tu t'expatrie, a rduit ton champ de recherche de travail.
> 
> a sappelle la cration de caste : les pauvre avec des boulot de pauvre, et on fait rien pour qu'il puisse avoir un meilleur boulot afin qu'il en sortent.


ou bien le tltravail

----------


## AoCannaille

> Tu te coince dans un domaine, quelqu'un qui est vraiment en galre va accepter d'tre serveur chez McDo mme avec un bac+5.


C'est exactement l'extremisme libral vers lequel on tend avec Macron, merci de le dmontrer. Ce n'est pas un objectif en soit.



> J'ai mis en avant l'assurance chmage comme rempart pour se retourner en cas de licenciement, il veut l'tendre aux indpendant et aux dmission, je vois pas de suppression.


Il a fait le premier pas pour supprimer le chomage (citation issue de son tract) : "Un demandeur d'emploi ne pourra plus refuser plus de deux offres dcentes d'emploi".

Donc soit fin des aides (ah merde, on ne peut plus vivre!), soit job sous qualifi (qui tend  disparatre) (Ah merde! on n'a plus envie de vivre!)

Pour l'instant il met du miel sur ses propos en permanence pour tre lu, mais il nous encul*ra tous trs rapidement (Lepen aussi, mais diffrement).
A moyen terme, aucun aspect de son programme ne semble aller dans le bon sens.

----------


## Kearz

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le faite de bouger pour avoir du boulot (je bosse sur Lyon en tant stphanois pour a : meilleur choix).
> 
> Mais on en revient  s'expatrier des grande ville pour pouvoir vivre avec les aides.
> Tu t'expatrie, a rduit ton champ de recherche de travail.
> 
> a sappelle la cration de caste : les pauvre avec des boulot de pauvre, et on fait rien pour qu'il puisse avoir un meilleur boulot afin qu'il en sortent.


A un moment, on tourne en rond donc je vais rsumer ma pens:
- tu es libre de ta vie, si tu veux faire un mtier prcis, va vivre la o il y a du boulot. (donc a priori, boulot != pauvret, du moins sous le seuil de pauvret) 
- tu es libre de ta vie, tu veux rester dans un lieu o tu ne trouve pas de boulot, tu peux survivre avec aides. Et si c'est une ville trop cher, tu regarde les lignes de train et tu vas vivre 30Km plus loin. (bien sr, a ne marche pas bien avec Paris, 30Km plus loin, c'est toujours trop coteux)
- tu veux vivre  un endroit prcis en ayant dans un mtier prcis, t'as intrt d'avoir du bol et d'aimer le bon mtier pour la bonne ville. 
- tu veux faire ce qui te plait? soit riche.


Les castes sont immuables. Imaginons, on augmente le SMIC  2000 net, quoi qu'il se passe? 
1/ On a une augmentation du nombre de SMICard. 
2/ Le prix de denre de bases augmentes en proportion: "hop la baguette  2, il faut bien que j'paye les 2000 de SMIC de mes employs ma p'tite dame".
3/ Les pauvres, sont toujours pauvre, tout sera plus cher donc pas plus de pouvoir d'achat. 
4/ Une partie de ceux qui gagnaient plus que le SMIC verront leur salaire augmenter, une partie verront leur salaire stagner. Donc on va rduire les carts de salaire classe moyenne - classe pauvre. a voudra pas dire qu'il y a plus de monde dans la classe moyenne, a voudra dire qu'il y aura plus de monde dans la classe pauvre. 

Conclusion: Magnifique, tu as russi  appauvrir tout le monde alors que le but tait que tout le monde s'en sortent mieux.   

Mais alors, il n'y a pas de solution? Et bien si, en France on vit dans une "solution". Pourquoi? Parce qu'en France, les pauvres ne sont pas tous en train de crever un par un. La gratuit (ou presque) d'un partie des besoins de base et les aides pour une autre partie des besoins de bases permettent aux "pauvres" de vivre/survivre. 

Du coup, statu-quo, la France est parfaite? Il y a des axes d'amlioration mais aucun candidat proposait a. Il y avait deux types de candidat: continuit VS rupture. Il n'y avait pas de candidat de l'amlioration.
C'est bien beau de vouloir retourner la table mais a ne sert  rien, on ne mange pas sur une table  l'envers. le mieux, c'est probablement d'ajouter des chaises et une nappe  la table, c'est bien plus efficace.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Les castes sont immuables. Imaginons, on augmente le SMIC  2000 net, quoi qu'il se passe? 
> 1/ On a une augmentation du nombre de SMICard. 
> 2/ Le prix de denre de bases augmentes en proportion: "hop la baguette  2, il faut bien que j'paye les 2000 de SMIC de mes employs ma p'tite dame".
> 3/ Les pauvres, sont toujours pauvre, tout sera plus cher donc pas plus de pouvoir d'achat. 
> 4/ Une partie de ceux qui gagnaient plus que le SMIC verront leur salaire augmenter, une partie verront leur salaire stagner. Donc on va rduire les carts de salaire classe moyenne - classe pauvre. a voudra pas dire qu'il y a plus de monde dans la classe moyenne, a voudra dire qu'il y aura plus de monde dans la classe pauvre. 
> 
> Conclusion: Magnifique, tu as russi  appauvrir tout le monde alors que le but tait que tout le monde s'en sortent mieux.


Je suis d'accord, Augmenter le smic est une grosse btise. il faut augmenter le pouvoir d'achat. En particulier avec un rpartition plus juste des prlvements



> Mais alors, il n'y a pas de solution? Et bien si, en France on vit dans une "solution". Pourquoi? Parce qu'en France, les pauvres ne sont pas tous en train de crever un par un. La gratuit (ou presque) d'un partie des besoins de base et les aides pour une autre partie des besoins de bases permettent aux "pauvres" de vivre/survivre. 
> 
> Du coup, statu-quo, la France est parfaite? Il y a des axes d'amlioration mais aucun candidat proposait a. Il y avait deux types de candidat: continuit VS rupture. Il n'y avait pas de candidat de l'amlioration.


D'un point de vu social Mlenchon tait dans l'amlioration : Scu totale pour tous, amlioration de l'accs au logement, allgement des charge de la proprit, rpartition de l'impt...




> C'est bien beau de vouloir retourner la table mais a ne sert  rien, on ne mange pas sur une table  l'envers. le mieux, c'est probablement d'ajouter des chaises et une nappe  la table, c'est bien plus efficace.


La table ne servira qu' la mme oligarchie qui aura le droit d'en profiter. Une majorit grandissante n'auront qu'a s'assoir par terre pour manger. Sacro-sainte souplesse du proltariat.

----------


## Traroth2

> J'ai bien expliqu que je donnais la plus gnraliste des 3 dfinitions, je ne vois pas d'abus la dedans. Et les gens savent aller chercher tout seul un mot sur le site Larousse, faut pas les prendre pour des demeurs.


Je ne vois pas o j'aurais dit qu'ils n'en taient pas capables.

----------


## Kearz

> Je suis d'accord, Augmenter le smic est une grosse btise. il faut augmenter le pouvoir d'achat. En particulier avec un rpartition plus juste des prlvements


Tu n'augmente pas le pouvoir d'achat des plus pauvres avec un prlvement plus juste. 
Tu baisse juste le pouvoir d'achat des plus riches, les plus pauvres n'ont pas de prlvement, donc a ne leur changera rien.





> D'un point de vu social Mlenchon tait dans l'amlioration : Scu totale pour tous, amlioration de l'accs au logement, allgement des charge de la proprit, rpartition de l'impt...


Ouais enfin scurit sociale totale, c'est bien beau mais du coup, qu'est-ce qu'un soin de sant et un soin de complaisance? Et pourquoi on rembourserait un soin de complaisance?
Par exemple, j'ai pay une opration de la myopie, c'est clairement de la complaisance. Une scu totale aurait pay pour a? Tu connais le prix de ce genre de soin de complaisance? Le trou de la scu risque d'tre monstrueux. _(mme si pour le coup, vu le prix de lunette anne aprs anne, c'est peut-tre un soin de complaisance mais qui pourrait faire faire des conomies  la scu)_

L'accs au logement est un problme majeur mais sur une quantit de population mineur, il y aurait 141.000 SDF, soit 0.2% de la population Franaise. Et par SDF, on sous-entend, aussi les personnes en centre (mme si la plupart ferme l't) donc pas forcement sans toit. Au final, est-ce une priorit? Est-ce qu'il n'y pas d'autres problmes qui toucheraient une partie plus lev de la population? (Au moins suprieur  2/3%)

Moi aussi j'aimerais vivre dans un monde utopiste aussi hein, un monde o: tout le monde  un toit, tout le monde mange et boit  sa faim, tout le monde  accs  l'ducation qu'il souhaite. Voir un monde ultra-utopiste ou tout le monde  accs aux loisirs qu'ils souhaitent. Par contre, j'essaye d'tre terre  terre et raliste, ce n'est pas possible.

Si je me prsente dans 5 ans et que je dis: "Tout le monde aura un toit, tout le monde mangera bio, tout le monde au eau/electricit/gaz gratuitement, tout le monde aura un vhicule non-polluant et 100% recyclable et tout le monde aura une semaine de vacances o ils souhaitent par an", tu votes pour moi? Mme si au final, on ne peut pas le payer et que c'est structurellement impossible?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Tu n'augmente pas le pouvoir d'achat des plus pauvres avec un prlvement plus juste. 
> Tu baisse juste le pouvoir d'achat des plus riches, les plus pauvres n'ont pas de prlvement, donc a ne leur changera rien.


Non. Tu ne baisse pas le pouvoir d'achat des plus riches, juste leur pouvoir d'pargne.




> Ouais enfin scurit sociale totale, c'est bien beau mais du coup, qu'est-ce qu'un soin de sant et un soin de complaisance? Et pourquoi on rembourserait un soin de complaisance?
> Par exemple, j'ai pay une opration de la myopie, c'est clairement de la complaisance. Une scu totale aurait pay pour a? Tu connais le prix de ce genre de soin de complaisance? Le trou de la scu risque d'tre monstrueux. _(mme si pour le coup, vu le prix de lunette anne aprs anne, c'est peut-tre un soin de complaisance mais qui pourrait faire faire des conomies  la scu)_


Ce qu'il veut, c'est supprimer les mutuelles payantes,  part. On peut garder le concept de scu sociale  remboursement partiel pour les soins dits de complaisances.




> L'accs au logement est un problme majeur mais sur une quantit de population mineur, il y aurait 141.000 SDF, soit 0.2% de la population Franaise. Et par SDF, on sous-entend, aussi les personnes en centre (mme si la plupart ferme l't) donc pas forcement sans toit. Au final, est-ce une priorit? Est-ce qu'il n'y pas d'autres problmes qui toucheraient une partie plus lev de la population? (Au moins suprieur  2/3%)


si  tu retires les mal logs, pas de soucis. Et les logs trop loin aussi.
ya 3 ans, sortie d'cole, j'tais cadre, gagnais plus de 2000 balles par mois et voulais me loger en banlieue ( 30 km de paris), il m'a fallu un garant pour un 30m. je doit tre plus riche que genre 60% de la population franaise et je galre  me loger (Salaire mdian net : ~1750)., j'imagine mme pas un couple de smicard...

Sort de ta bulle.





> Moi aussi j'aimerais vivre dans un monde utopiste aussi hein, un monde o: tout le monde  un toit, tout le monde mange et boit  sa faim, tout le monde  accs  l'ducation qu'il souhaite. Voir un monde ultra-utopiste ou tout le monde  accs aux loisirs qu'ils souhaitent. Par contre, j'essaye d'tre terre  terre et raliste, ce n'est pas possible.


Rien n'est impossible  ce niveau, ce n'est qu'une volont politique.




> Si je me prsente dans 5 ans et que je dis: "Tout le monde aura un toit, tout le monde mangera bio, tout le monde au eau/electricit/gaz gratuitement, tout le monde aura un vhicule non-polluant et 100% recyclable et tout le monde aura une semaine de vacances o ils souhaitent par an", tu votes pour moi? Mme si au final, on ne peut pas le payer et que c'est structurellement impossible?


Chaque pas que tu auras fait dans ce sens sera une victoire. L'immobilisme n'est pas une solution.



> Il faut toujours viser la lune, car mme en cas dchec, on atterrit dans les toiles

----------


## Kearz

> Non. Tu ne baisse pas le pouvoir d'achat des plus riches, juste leur pouvoir d'pargne.


a ne change rien au problme, en quoi a aide les plus pauvre vu qu'ils ne payent pas d'impt?
Ok, a te fait une rentre fiscal pour faire autre chose si tu veux ou pour boucher la dette, a rgle toujours pas le problme des pauvres. 




> Ce qu'il veut, c'est supprimer les mutuelles payantes,  part. On peut garder le concept de scu sociale  remboursement partiel pour les soins dits de complaisances.


Les mutuelles sont l pour complter la scu. Sachant que la scu paye dj pour ce qui est vital. 
Je vois pas le problme des mutuelles, c'est comme une assurance en plus. Bon, le concept de mutuelle obligatoire est limite mais le concept des mutuelles en elles mmes, pas de problme. 




> si  tu retires les mal logs, pas de soucis. Et les logs trop loin aussi.
> ya 3 ans, sortie d'cole, j'tais cadre, gagnais plus de 2000 balles par mois et voulais me loger en banlieue ( 30 km de paris), il m'a fallu un garant pour un 30m. je doit tre plus riche que genre 60% de la population franaise et je galre  me loger., j'imagine mme pas un couple de smicard...
> 
> Sort de ta bulle.


30Km de Paris, est-ce vraiment la campagne? Pour Paris, la campagne, c'est peut-tre plus 80Km?
C'est pas une question de gagner plus de 2000, c'est une question de gagner suffisamment pour payer ton loyer. Avec 2000, t'as 0 d'APL et tu payes des impts. Si ton loyer tait de 800 ou plus, je comprends pourquoi le proprio voulait un garant. 




> Rien n'est impossible  ce niveau, ce n'est qu'une volont politique.
> Chaque pas que tu auras fait dans ce sens sera une victoire. L'immobilisme n'est pas une solution.


Une faillite ne te fera pas pas atterrir dans les toiles. Tu risque surtout de retomber sur terre sans parachute.

----------


## survivals

> Exemple trs concret : le CICE, ou crdit d'impt pour la comptitivit de l'emploi. Sens permettre l'investissement, la conqute de nouveaux marchs ou l'embauche de salaris sous la forme d'allgement fiscal. Or durant le quinquennat de Monsieur Hollande le nombre de chmeurs n'a cess d'augmenter... Et l'un des principaux artisans de cette mesure n'est autre que Macron,  ce moment secrtaire gnral.


Je bosse dans un grand groupe et devin  quoi  servit le CICE ?

A payer les inter-contrat, et mme pas pour leur donn des projet r&d, non rien, pour les plus passionn c'est l'occase de faire de l'auto formation et pour le reste c'est la glande.

----------


## Grogro

> Le varroa, le frelon, mais aussi *Monsanto* et ou probablement dautres ne laissent pas les abeilles produire du miel La page Wikipdia dit en sustence_: _La (seule) abeille asiatique rsiste aux attaques du varroa, qui lui mme est d'origine asiatique__: encore une histoire d'apprenti-sorcier. ( site *L'independant* avec un commentaire o il est question demploi et qui aurait pu avoir t sign Macron , et *Les faucheurs volontaires* )


Les nonicotinodes ne sont pas produits par Monsanto, mais par les autres empoisonneurs (europens pour le coup) : Bayer et Syngenta avant tout. Un allemand et un suisse, ce qui explique largement la duplicit des rgulateurs europens.

----------


## Grogro

> ya 3 ans, sortie d'cole, j'tais cadre, gagnais plus de 2000 balles par mois et voulais me loger en banlieue ( 30 km de paris), il m'a fallu un garant pour un 30m. je doit tre plus riche que genre 60% de la population franaise et je galre  me loger (Salaire mdian net : ~1750)., j'imagine mme pas un couple de smicard...
> 
> Sort de ta bulle.


C'est pas compliqu, quand j'ai commenc  bosser (en province) : cadre, 1500 euros de revenus nets, 13me mois, CDI, il m'a fallu un an pour trouver un bailleur qui accepte mon dossier. UN AN ! Parce qu'il m'tait impossible d'avoir un garant. 

La seule chose qui aurait pu dbloquer la situation, c'est certainement pas encore plus d'APL (qui ne sont que des subventions pour loyers trop levs, et dont on ne peut plus se passer collectivement une fois mises en place par simple effet cliquet) : c'tait la garantie universelle des loyers. Prvue par la loi ALUR, jamais applique. Le lobby des assureurs, qui prfre fourguer  des petits vieux de plus en plus flipps des assurances loyers impays  prix d'or, qui durcissent considrablement un march dj ultra tendu du slip, a gagn.

----------


## AoCannaille

> a ne change rien au problme, en quoi a aide les plus pauvre vu qu'ils ne payent pas d'impt?
> Ok, a te fait une rentre fiscal pour faire autre chose si tu veux ou pour boucher la dette, a rgle toujours pas le problme des pauvres.


les entres permettent de baisser d'autres cots encore, cantine des coles, cot en HLM etc... a peut rgler des problmes des pauvres.

On n'a pas de dette, il faut se le mettre dans le crne.

Aujourd'hui on rembourse nos titre de dette en 7 ans en moyenne. Ramen  notre PIB en 7 ans, on est sur de l'endettement  13/14%.
C'est que dalle.
Aujourd'hui, on t'autorise toi, particulier,  t'endetter  30% pour acheter une maison. Et on te dit pas que t'es endett  800%!! 




> Les mutuelles sont l pour complter la scu. Sachant que la scu paye dj pour ce qui est vital. 
> Je vois pas le problme des mutuelles, c'est comme une assurance en plus. Bon, le concept de mutuelle obligatoire est limite mais le concept des mutuelles en elles mmes, pas de problme.


Hum... Je sais pas? l'enrichissement de particuliers pour un service qui devrait tre fournit par l'Etat?
Dans le cot de ta mutuelle, tu payes la pub et les actionnaires. Ce serais dj a de moins si c'tait public.




> 30Km de Paris, est-ce vraiment la campagne? Pour Paris, la campagne, c'est peut-tre plus 80Km?
> C'est pas une question de gagner plus de 2000, c'est une question de gagner suffisamment pour payer ton loyer. Avec 2000, t'as 0 d'APL et tu payes des impts. Si ton loyer tait de 800 ou plus, je comprends pourquoi le proprio voulait un garant.


Pourquoi aller  la campagne? tre  30km me met dj  1h10 de transport de mon boulot, j'ai pas l'impression d'tre un privilgi  ce niveau.
Et encore une fois,  80 bornes, ya pas les emplois qui vont avec. et les transports non plus.
Les rares villes avec des RER  80 bornes de paris cotent  peine moins cher  qu' 30 borne. La diffrence, c'est que dans tous les cas tu es oblig d'avoir une voiture pour bouger dans le coin ensuite.




> Une faillite ne te fera pas pas atterrir dans les toiles. Tu risque surtout de retomber sur terre sans parachute.


La faillite pour un tat est impossible. Cf passage sur la dette. 

On est dans les 10 premires conomies mondiales alors qu'on est un petit pays  l'chelle de la plante! 

On peut aussi changer la technique d'emprunt de l'tat et nationaliser la dette comme le font les japonais par exemple : il n'y a que les japonais qui peuvent acheter des titres de dette japonais. Ils sont  plus de 100% de dette et n'ont pas de chantage  la dette en permanence...

La peur, la peur, la peur, le seul argumentaire des financiers pour continuer  nous gouverner! Et on voit que a marche.

----------


## TallyHo

> Leader? En quoi tu as besoin d'un leader pour tre  ton compte?


Leader de soi-mme dj... Comme je te le disais, ce n'est pas dans le caractre de tout le monde d'tre indpendant, il y a des gens qui n'ont pas envie de crer une activit et qui prfre bosser pour un patron. Sans parler du fait qu'il faut d'autres comptences pour tre  son compte, commerciales et de gestion entre autres. En ralit, il faut surtout tre commercial pour gagner du client, a va tre une part importante de l'activit, le temps de travail effectif pour tes missions tant de 1/3 ou 1/2 au mieux.




> Tu te coince dans un domaine, quelqu'un qui est vraiment en galre va accepter d'tre serveur chez McDo mme avec un bac+5.


A condition de trouver le "petit boulot"... Est ce que tu es au courant que mme les stagiaires pas chers n'arrivent plus  trouver d'employeurs dans certaines rgions ?




> Les castes sont immuables. Imaginons, on augmente le SMIC  2000 net, quoi qu'il se passe? 
> [...]
> Conclusion: Magnifique, tu as russi  appauvrir tout le monde alors que le but tait que tout le monde s'en sortent mieux.


Si tu regardes l'histoire conomique, les coups de pouce aux bas salaires ont plutt t bnfiques. Tu as mme un rapport d'experts du FMI qui affirment que les ingalits sociales sont un frein conomique.

Et pour habiter  80 bornes, je rejoins la Canaille, l'conomie est relative vu que tu es oblig d'avoir un moyen de locomotion sur place car tu n'as pas les nombreux transports en commun que tu trouves dans une grande ville.

Un des trucs o je te donne raison par contre, il faut aller dans une rgion qui nous correspond au niveau pro.

----------


## survivals

> La peur, la peur, la peur, le seul argumentaire des financiers pour continuer  nous gouverner! Et on voit que a marche.


a En Marche oui !

Le pire c'est que c'est probablement vrai, j'ai de la famille qui le voyant haut dans les sondages, on vot Macron pour faire barrage au FN ds le 1er tour. Pff...

Faudra qu'on m'explique un jour d'o vient toute cette peur du FN, les gens ne savent pas que l'on rgule dj les flux de migration, que l'on renvoi dj des gens en charter, que l'on entasse des humains dans des camps ?
Vous croyez rellement qu'une dictature visant  massacr plein de gens s'installerait en France ?
L'administration Franaise serait balay d'un coup de main, parlement, snat ... ?
Que les lu FN vont se mettre  massacrer tous les gens de couleur, y compris ceux qui uvres au sein du FN ?
Que les homosexuel serait galement massacr, y compris ceux qui uvres au sein du FN ?

Moi oui aujourd'hui j'ai peur, mais pas du FN qui est un parti du systme et profitant de celui-ci comme tous les autres, mais de Macron qui vient de nul part en plein mandat que l'on met en avant, a qui on laisse crer un parti pendant son mandat (on ne me fera pas croire qu'ils l'ont pas vu venir) sans pour autant qu'on lui fasse de reproche comme le lynchage des "frondeurs", son programme vise directement le systme de sant et de retraite  la Franaise, pour le faire pass progressivement vers un systme Anglo-saxon, ou plutt devrais-je dire qu'il finit le travail entam par Sarkozy et Hollande.
Dommage vous ne verrez les dgts que lorsqu'il sera trop tard, lorsque vous vous retrouverez  la retraite avec des points qui ne valent rien et que votre complmentaire retraite (si vous avez pu vous en pay une jusqu'au bout) sera parti en fum aprs une Nime crises et que vous devrez soit vous passez de soins, soit filer toute votre misrable retraite  votre mutuelle, puis vous choisirez euthanasie plutt que d'endett votre famille avec le cot des soins ou de la maison de retraite.

----------


## ddoumeche

> (...)
> Du coup, statu-quo, la France est parfaite? Il y a des axes d'amlioration mais aucun candidat proposait a. Il y avait deux types de candidat: continuit VS rupture. Il n'y avait pas de candidat de l'amlioration.
> C'est bien beau de vouloir retourner la table mais a ne sert  rien, on ne mange pas sur une table  l'envers. le mieux, c'est probablement d'ajouter des chaises et une nappe  la table, c'est bien plus efficace.


Et cela va mettre du beurre dans les pinards, c'est bien connu. Sans doute un zeste de reste de bon vieux sens paysan bayrouiste qui parle, mais trangement les paysans ne raisonnent pas cela vers chez moi. 
Ils ont sans doute un peu de bouteille, et en ont vu passer des enfumeurs : 
quand tu veux manger, il faut gagner ta croute.




> C'est pas compliqu, quand j'ai commenc  bosser (en province) : cadre, 1500 euros de revenus nets, 13me mois, CDI, il m'a fallu un an pour trouver un bailleur qui accepte mon dossier. UN AN ! Parce qu'il m'tait impossible d'avoir un garant. 
> 
> La seule chose qui aurait pu dbloquer la situation, c'est certainement pas encore plus d'APL (qui ne sont que des subventions pour loyers trop levs, et dont on ne peut plus se passer collectivement une fois mises en place par simple effet cliquet) : c'tait la garantie universelle des loyers. Prvue par la loi ALUR, jamais applique. Le lobby des assureurs, qui prfre fourguer  des petits vieux de plus en plus flipps des assurances loyers impays  prix d'or, qui durcissent considrablement un march dj ultra tendu du slip, a gagn.


C'est simple, il y a une rarfaction des logements // population, ce qui se traduit une explosion du prix des loyers : en clair, trop de population.

----------


## Mingolito

> C'est simple, il y a une rarfaction des logements // population, ce qui se traduit une explosion du prix des loyers : en clair, trop de population.


C'est a, une bonne petite guerre 14 et c'est rgl, sinon la peste c'est pas mal  ::ccool:: 



Sinon  part a :



 ::ptdr::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les nonicotinodes ne sont pas produits par Monsanto, mais par les autres empoisonneurs (europens pour le coup) : Bayer et Syngenta avant tout. Un allemand et un suisse, ce qui explique largement la duplicit des rgulateurs europens.


Oui et c'est mme encore plus flagrant aujourd'hui. Avant que Bayer ait rachet Mosanto, l'EU tait beaucoup plus combative sur le sujet, mais depuis cette date, ils chipotent pour trouver des dfinitions et permettre d'exploiter le plus longtemps possible les pesticides et autres perturbateurs endocriniens toxiques qui nous empoisonnent pour le meilleur bnfice de ces multinationales. 

L'exemple du glyphosate est particulirement loquent. Alors que de nombreuses tudes universitaires ont montr que ce produit tait cancrigne dans le milieu animal, et que le centre international de recherche sur le cancer dpendant de l'OMS ait class ce produit comme cancrigne probable, la commission europenne a dcid le 15 mars dernier de ne pas classer ce produit comme potentiellement dangereux. 

La suite logique serait que la commission europenne dcide prochainement que le cancer n'est potentiellement pas dangereux  ::mrgreen::  

Enfin bon j'en vois dj certains sourire en pensant que cela fera vendre plus de mdicaments proposs par ces mmes multinationales ou leurs filiales.  Tout n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde. Et puis, sans parler des pertes en ligne, a fera une occasion de plus pour dire  ces faignants de Franais de travailler plus pour boucher le trou de la scu qui va fatalement s'agrandir. Et la dette... et la dette. Alouette, gentille alouette, alouette je te plumerai... et la tte et la tte, et le bec et le bec...  ::lol::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Et Construire des HLM, a m'tonnerais que ce soit dans le programme de Monsieur concurrence. Il faudrait que ce soit la sacro-sainte loi de loffre et de la demande qui fasse construire au priv plus vite pour moins cher (ce qui narrivera jamais! car si offre > demande, ils ne construisent pas!)


Il ne manque pas d'imagination: il privatisera ladministration des HLM, pardi_!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon  part a :


Si j'ai bien compris l'histoire : Macron est all voir les patrons et Marine est all voir les grvistes.
Parce que Macron c'est le candidat des gros patrons et Marine c'est la candidate des ouvriers.

Les ouvriers n'aiment pas Macron, parce qu'il est responsable de la vente d'Alstom aux amricains...



============================================================
Le systme n'aime pas qu'on fasse la promotion de l'abstentionnisme :
Pierre-Emmanuel Barr quitte France Inter aprs un sketch pro-abstention refus

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Faudra qu'on m'explique un jour d'o vient toute cette peur du FN


Je trouve que c'est justement a qui fait le plus peur aujourd'hui.
Cette amnsie gnral sur ce qu'est le FN, sur son histoire, sur ces zones d'ombres, sur ces groupuscules qui sont toujours une base solide du parti mme si ils sont compltement dans l'ombre, sur ce qu'ont fait et font les lus ds qu'ils ont un peu de pouvoir.
Non le FN n'est pas un parti comme les autres, et au bout d'un moment il faut savoir se prendre par la main et chercher un minimum ( car a se trouve en 10sec ) ce qu'est vraiment ce parti, au lieu de propager cette d-diabolisation qui marche sur ceux qui ont dcids de fermer les yeux.

----------


## Ecasla

> Je bosse dans un grand groupe et devin  quoi  servit le CICE ?
> 
> A payer les inter-contrat, et mme pas pour leur donn des projet r&d, non rien, pour les plus passionn c'est l'occase de faire de l'auto formation et pour le reste c'est la glande.


Et les grands groupes les plus roublards cumulent le CICE et le CIR (crdit impt recherche) en faisant travailler les inter-contrats/stagiaires/alternants sur des pseudo-projets d'innovation (intressants sur le papier mais la ralit est tout autre : pas les ressources comptentes, pas de matriels ddis, pas de licences, ect... ) en imputant des chefs de projet/managers/responsables d'agence qui ne savent rien des-dits projets.

----------


## Kearz

> On n'a pas de dette, il faut se le mettre dans le crne.
> 
> Aujourd'hui on rembourse nos titre de dette en 7 ans en moyenne. Ramen  notre PIB en 7 ans, on est sur de l'endettement  13/14%.
> C'est que dalle.
> Aujourd'hui, on t'autorise toi, particulier,  t'endetter  30% pour acheter une maison. Et on te dit pas que t'es endett  800%!!



Ben oui, on est d'accord la dessus. Je l'ai dit, on va bien, la dette n'est pas vraiment un problme pour une conomie comme la notre. 
Du moins pas  100% ni mme 120% voir 150% du PIB. On sait trs bien que 100% pour la France, ce n'est pas 100% pour un autre pays. On est pas tous gaux face  la dette _(preuve en tant que particulier j'ai eu le droit de m'endetter a 38% car profil jeune / peu de chmage en informatique. Ce que je ne conseil pas parce qu'au final, 38% a pique un peu)_.
En attendant, on ne connait pas le % limite, donc on a peut-tre pas besoin d'aller faire exploser ce pourcentage?  ::roll:: 

Mme constat, pas mme conclusion. La dette, il ne faut pas faire de laustrit pour la voir baisser, il faut pas non plus faire de l'emprunt massif pour l'augmenter, il faut plutt travailler sur une stabilit.  

_PS: Et bien sr que si un pays peut faire faillite.  a semble impossible pour la France au vu de notre rang mais bon, avec une politique  la Mlenchon ou Le Pen, on sort du top 10 en quelques annes et aprs? Et aprs on subit nu traitement quivalent aux espagnols, puis quivalent aux grec, etc..
_

----------


## Lucio_

> Si j'ai bien compris l'histoire : Macron est all voir les patrons et Marine est all voir les grvistes.


Et comme Macron s'est fait siffl, cela prouve qu'il n'est pas le candidat des patrons...
CQFD....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et comme Macron s'est fait siffl, cela prouve qu'il n'est pas le candidat des patrons...
> CQFD....


Il s'est fait siffler quand il est all voir les ouvriers. Il n'avait pas prvu d'y aller, mais comme il a appris que Marine y tait all, il s'est senti oblig de le faire.

----------


## GPPro

A la dcharge de Macron il semble qu'il tait  la CCI avec les reprsentants des syndicats... Il a juste choisi la mauvaise faon de communiquer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lucio_

Et poru revenir a Whirlpool





> Les parlementaires profitent de ces deux exemples pour demander  la Commission europenne de redfinir une politique industrielle europenne. Objectif : viter que des usines soient dplaces vers des pays avec  des protections sociales et environnementaux plus faibles que celle appliques par lindustrie europenne , rpondre   la ncessit de scuriser les emplois industriels europens , en particulier pour des secteurs stratgiques comme le transport ferroviaire, et crer  des emplois de qualit, aptes  permettre des bnfices tangibles pour les citoyens europens  [1]. Le but est de mettre fin  la concurrence entre bassins demplois europens, et de prvenir de futures dlocalisations hors des frontires de lEurope.
> 
> Invits  se prononcer, 18 dputs FN, dont Marine Le Pen, ont vot contre. Mireille dOrnano tait absente et Florian Philippot sest prononc pour, comme le montre le site indpendant votewatch.eu qui suit lactivit des parlementaires europens. Malgr lopposition du FN, la rsolution visant  freiner les dlocalisations a t adopt.


https://www.bastamag.net/Whirlpool-q...elocalisations

Marine c'est la candidate des ouvriers  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Marine c'est la candidate des ouvriers


Non mais dans le sens si Macron arrive et dit "je ferais ce qui est en mon pouvoir pour que votre usine reste ouverte" les ouvriers comprendront qu'il se fout de leur gueule.
Parce que Macron a dj t au pouvoir, il est en parti responsable de certaine fermeture d'usine.
Alors que Marine a l'avantage de ne jamais avoir t au pouvoir.

C'est pas le programme de Macron qui va aider les usines franaises.
Le gars il est  fond pro UE, et l'UE aide les usines  se faire dlocaliser en Pologne...

----------


## Grogro

> Il ne manque pas d'imagination: il privatisera ladministration des HLM, pardi_!


Tu n'es pas trs politiquement correct. On dit "moderniser" en novlangue. Faire des "dlgations de service public", des "partenariats public-priv". 

Ca cote 10 fois plus cher  terme, mais c'est teeeellement "moderne" ces petits chques aux copains rentiers.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il s'est fait siffler quand il est all voir les ouvriers. Il n'avait pas prvu d'y aller, mais comme il a appris que Marine y tait all, il s'est senti oblig de le faire.


Rsultat, il s'est fait siffler 45 minutes, a rclam son hygiaphone, la CFDT a filtr quelques moutons. Il leur a dclar qu'il n'allait rien faire pour eux, puis il est reparti sous les sifflets.
Les journalistes de bfmtv taient en panique toute la journe, puis il a t faire son discours  Arras, sourire crisp voir pas souriant du tout.

D'ailleurs, les nouvelles du jour :





> Et pour revenir  Whirlpool
> 
> https://www.bastamag.net/Whirlpool-q...elocalisations
> 
> Marine c'est la candidate des ouvriers


Bastamag, on connait et on sait d'o ca vient  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 
Pour info, Mlenchon s'est abstenu de voter et  dnonc un texte hypocrite, alors que LePen a carrment vot contre... pour les mme raisons:


Lucio, quand tu veux lancer tes trucs bidons, veilles au moins que personne n'ait rpondu dans la section commentaires. Amateur.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est simple, il y a une rarfaction des logements // population, ce qui se traduit une explosion du prix des loyers : en clair, trop de population.
> 
> Pice jointe 268695


La crise du logement se ressent dans les grandes mtropoles, dynamiques donc attirant les populations jeunes de la rgion, la place n'y tant pas extensible  l'infini, les prix du march ( l'achat comme  la location) et les exigences croissantes des bailleurs compltement dconnects des fondamentaux conomiques. Dans la France priphrique, les petites et moyennes villes se vident lentement, ce qui provoque une autre crise en raison d'un taux de vacance (commerciale galement) de plus en plus lev. Bien sr il y a de trs nombreux facteurs  cette double crise. 

C'est pas un hasard si Mnard a t lu maire  Bzier.

----------


## Grogro

> Ben oui, on est d'accord la dessus. Je l'ai dit, on va bien, la dette n'est pas vraiment un problme pour une conomie comme la notre. 
> Du moins pas  100% ni mme 120% voir 150% du PIB. On sait trs bien que 100% pour la France, ce n'est pas 100% pour un autre pays. On est pas tous gaux face  la dette _(preuve en tant que particulier j'ai eu le droit de m'endetter a 38% car profil jeune / peu de chmage en informatique. Ce que je ne conseil pas parce qu'au final, 38% a pique un peu)_.
> En attendant, on ne connait pas le % limite, donc on a peut-tre pas besoin d'aller faire exploser ce pourcentage? 
> 
> Mme constat, pas mme conclusion. La dette, il ne faut pas faire de laustrit pour la voir baisser, il faut pas non plus faire de l'emprunt massif pour l'augmenter, il faut plutt travailler sur une stabilit.


Je partage ta lecture, mais la dette publique reste problmatique  terme quand elle est  ce point dtenue par des financiers trangers. Comment faire pour rapatrier la dette en France, comme la dette du Japon dtenue par les japonais ?

----------


## Kearz

> Je partage ta lecture, mais la dette publique reste problmatique  terme quand elle est  ce point dtenue par des financiers trangers. Comment faire pour rapatrier la dette en France, comme la dette du Japon dtenue par les japonais ?


Au final, pourquoi faire? Tu emprunte  taux fixe auprs d'un tranger ou d'un franais en euros, tu devras tacquitter de ta dette de la mme faon.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Au final, pourquoi faire? Tu emprunte * taux fixe* auprs d'un tranger ou d'un franais en euros, tu devras tacquitter de ta dette de la mme faon.


Quid des contraintes gopolitiques? 
Nos dirigeants qui ferment les yeux sur le respect des droit de l'homme en chine ou chez les puissances ptrolires...

L'indpendance nergtique et conomique est la clef pour une libert relle de parole et d'action.



Et le taux n'est pas forcment fixe pour les emprunts:
1/ Au sein du mme emprunt (cf emprunts toxiques)
2/ entre diffrents emprunts, sur conseil  de grands cabinets (Le fameux triple A...) on peut emprunter en fonction des annes  1%, 2%, 10%.

Si l'Etat emprunte  tes citoyens, l'Etat peut dcider du taux(et maitriser le cot de la dette!).

En plus, les cranciers sont en gnral plus sympa.

Et j'ajouterais, que c'est un moyen facile d'enrichir la population qui peut prter  l'tat plutt que d'enrichir des trangers. 
C'est peut tre la seule fois que tu m'entendra dire que c'est bien d'enrichir les plus riches. ::mrgreen:: 

Pas d'avantages  la dette extrieure.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je partage ta lecture, mais la dette publique reste problmatique  terme quand elle est  ce point dtenue par des financiers trangers. Comment faire pour rapatrier la dette en France, comme la dette du Japon dtenue par les japonais ?


Le risque serait que les financiers demandent leur remboursement tous en mme temps, mais ils ne le feront pas car ils pourraient perdre leur argent. Il y a quelques annes (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours vrai), l'essentiel de la dette amricaine tait dtenue par les Chinois. Certains conomistes criaient que l'conomie amricaine n'tait plus souveraine, mais au final l'intrt des financiers est qu'il puissent rcuprer leur argent donc les Chinois ne peuvent pas faire pression outre mesure sur l'conomie ou la politique amricaine.

Ce qui est plus gnant c'est que les financiers peuvent faire pression sur le taux des emprunts futurs. Si on revenait au systme d'emprunt national comme avant les annes 80 ou comme au Japon, les financiers ne pourraient plus spculer sur le taux des emprunts futurs, quand bien mme ils dtiendraient de la dette ancienne.

----------


## blbird

> Le risque serait que les financiers demandent leur remboursement tous en mme temps, mais ils ne le feront pas car ils pourraient perdre leur argent. Il y a quelques annes (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours vrai), l'essentiel de la dette amricaine tait dtenue par les Chinois. Certains conomistes criaient que l'conomie amricaine n'tait plus souveraine, mais au final l'intrt des financiers est qu'il puissent rcuprer leur argent donc les Chinois ne peuvent pas faire pression outre mesure sur l'conomie amricaine.
> 
> Ce qui est plus gnant c'est que les financiers peuvent faire pression sur le taux des emprunts futurs. Si on revenait au systme d'emprunt national comme avant les annes 80 ou comme au Japon, les financiers ne pourraient plus spculer sur le taux des emprunts futurs, quand bien mme ils dtiendraient de la dette ancienne.


La grosse diffrence entre les intrts privs trangers et que la France puisse battre sa propre monnaie, c'est de payer beaucoup moins d'intrts pour arriver au mme rsultat.

Pourquoi nos gouvernants ont-ils rendus obligatoire le fait de devoir emprunter, contre *intrts*, leur monnaie  des organismes privs? C'est un peu comme la privatisation des autoroutes franaises... Quels sont les imbciles qui ont permis cette idiotie? Sans la majorit de ces intrts trangers, notre dette serait en-dessous de 500 millions d'euros.

Quelques liens intressants :

La dette, historique et explications : http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/ec...a-dette-191526Pour une rforme radicale de la cration montaire : http://www.laviedesidees.fr/Pour-une...monetaire.html

----------


## micka132

> Du moins pas  100% ni mme 120% voir 150% du PIB. On sait trs bien que 100% pour la France, ce n'est pas 100% pour un autre pays. On est pas tous gaux face  la dette _(preuve en tant que particulier j'ai eu le droit de m'endetter a 38% car profil jeune / peu de chmage en informatique. Ce que je ne conseil pas parce qu'au final, 38% a pique un peu)_.


Je ne suis pas certains de ce que tu veux dire par s'endetter  38%, mais j'imagine que la banque t'as accord un crdit avec des mensualits de remboursement  38% de ton Net.
Quand tu parles de 100% pour la France je pense que tu fais refference au montant total de la dette qui correspond en gros  son PIB, donc 100%.
Le truc c'est que ce pas possible de comparer ton endetemment avec celui d'un pays dans le mesure ou l'on a jamais vu (ou pas souvent en tout cas) un etat capable de faire 30% (encore moins 38%) d'conomie. 
Il est quand tout va bien  l'equilibre, et bien souvent en dficit. 
Pour rgler ce deficit on peut crer de l'argent avec le risque de faire une dvaluation de sa monnaie, ou bien comme c'est beaucoup  la mode depuis les annes 70 emprunter sur les marchs financiers. 
Comme les tats sont toujours ngatifs  la fin de l'anne, ils empruntent, mais pas de chance c'est encore pareil l'anne suivante.
Si l'on compare d'ailleurs avec un particulier ingnieur on se retrouve en gros avec la France qui a une dette de 25-30K euros (net d'un ingenieur) soit franchement pas grand chose, sauf que la France ressemble plus  un smicard qui n'arrive pas  joindre les deux bouts et incapable d'epargner, et les pro-auterist voudrait qu'on se prostitue pour rembourser cette dette  ::aie:: .

----------


## Il Dodo

Certains se posent la question pourquoi on voterait Macron. Moi, je me demande plutt pourquoi vous voteriez Le Pen.
Personnellement, je suis pro-europen, et Macron ne veut pas mettre l'UE  la casse, mais la rnover. Quand on a une Ferrari, et que son monteur fait des -coups, on ne l'amne pas  la casse ! On l'amne chez le garagiste, qui la rpare et pour pouvoir repartir  300km/h (sur circuit, svp : pensons  la scurit routire  ::zoubi:: ) !
D'un point de vue objectif, Macron a beaucoup bnfici du report de voix de Fillon. Sa gestion de ses affaires a t calamiteuse. De nombreux franais jugent qu'il faut faire du vrai nettoyage, et non de la com, comme l'ont fait les derniers prsidents. Fillon a t au dpart le meilleur plac pour a (30% d'intention de vote avant la rvlation de ses affaires). Quand il a commenc  se dcrdibiliser, le second choix fut Macron.
Aujourd'hui, on le voit encore lors du 2e tour avec Whirlpool : Le Pen fait des selfies avec les salaris pendant 10-15 min en disant "j'arrangerai tout". Macron discute d'abord avec l'intersyndical au calme, loin des camras pour mieux connatre la problmatique, les enjeux, et les solutions possibles ; puis va voir les salaris en parlant avec eux pendant 1h30.

Enfin, la vision de la socit de Le Pen me fait tout simplement vomir. Comme je l'ai dit, je suis pro-europen. Au moment du 1er tour, il y avait une trs grosse incertitude autour de 4 candidats. Si le 2e tour avait t Mlanchon-Le Pen, j'aurais moi aussi fait la gueule car les 2 veulent casser l'UE. Cependant, je n'aurais pas hsiter  mettre un bulletin Mlanchon au 2e tour car ses valeurs humaines sont saines. Il n'aurait pas mis par exemple  la tte de son parti une personne comme Jean-Franois Jalkh qui a dj tenu des propos ngationnistes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron ne veut pas mettre l'UE  la casse, mais la rnover


On ne peut pas changer l'UE.
Pour changer il faudrait que 28 nations soient d'accord et a n'arrivera pas.
L'UE n'est pas dirig par la France...
Mais peut tre que Macron est dirig par l'UE.




> Quand on a une Ferrari, et que son monteur fait des -coups


lol !
Utiliser une Ferrari pour une mtaphore  propos de l'UE ^^
Ah non mais l'UE c'est vraiment tip top, la croissance, le plein emploi, la scurit, l'augmentation du pouvoir d'achat, la paix entre les peuples ^^  ::ptdr:: 
Meilleur bilan de l'histoire  ::P: 
Ce n'est pas du tout la crise, tout va bien.
La guerre c'est la paix.
La libert c'est l'esclavage.
L'ignorance c'est la force.
La Grce se porte super bien  ::D: 




> Macron discute d'abord avec l'intersyndical au calme


Macron est responsable de fermeture d'usine, donc il ne devrait pas trop faire le malin...
Le bilan conomique d'Hollande c'est en grande parti lui le responsable.

----------


## RyzenOC

> La guerre c'est la paix.
> La libert c'est l'esclavage.
> L'ignorance c'est la force.


+1 pour la rfrence culturel
discours du dictateur dans la pub 1984 de Apple

----------


## AoCannaille

> Certains se posent la question pourquoi on voterait Macron. Moi, je me demande plutt pourquoi vous voteriez Le Pen.


Les deux sont des parasites assoifs de pouvoir
L'un veut continuer  enrichir les plus riches avec la politique actuelle qui nous mne droit au mur (Nationaliser les pertes des banques, privatiser les profits, comme en 2008)
L'autre veut "faire du bien  la France" (en partie) et que pour des mauvaises raisons.




> Macron discute d'abord avec l'intersyndical au calme, loin des camras pour mieux connatre la problmatique, les enjeux, et les solutions possibles ; puis va voir les salaris en parlant avec eux pendant 1h30.


Si lepen ne s'tait pas dplac, il ne serait pas all les voir. Il n'a rien  faire du peuple.




> Si le 2e tour avait t Mlanchon-Le Pen, j'aurais moi aussi fait la gueule car les 2 veulent casser l'UE.


Mlenchon est Pro europn.

Il est profondment pour *l'UNION* Europnne. Il ne supporte pas que cette union n'existe pas : Les citoyens sont constamment mis en concurrence niveau prestation sociales, et les tats en concurrences par les entreprises pour baisser les taxes.

On n'a rien d'une "Union" Europnne. On est juste un conglomrat de terre d'accueil d'entreprises qui partagent la mme monaie pour faciliter la vie de ce super vivier de con-sommateurs.

Via l'harmonisation fiscale et sociale (son plus grand rve : un SMIC europn), il ne veut pas Casser l'UE, il veut la *rparer*.

(elle, elle veut casser L'UE)

----------


## Il Dodo

> Utiliser une Ferrari pour une mtaphore  propos de l'UE ^^


Quand l'UE est la 1re puissance conomique mondiale, oui, je peux parler de Ferrari. Maintenant, tant donn que cet avantage ne se rpercute pas vraiment sur le peuple europen, oui, le moteur de la Ferrari ne fonctionne pas trs bien. C'est pour a qu'il faut la rparer, et non la casser.




> On ne peut pas changer l'UE.
> Pour changer il faudrait que 28 nations soient d'accord et a n'arrivera pas.


Oui, et non. Il existe d'autres manires de faire voluer l'UE. a s'appelle l'UE  diffrentes vitesses, ce qu'on a dj avec Schengen et l'euro. On peut aussi faire une zone fdre dans l'UE, avec plus de contraintes sociales.





> Ah non mais l'UE c'est vraiment tip top, la croissance, le plein emploi, la scurit, l'augmentation du pouvoir d'achat, la paix entre les peuples ^^ 
> Meilleur bilan de l'histoire 
> Ce n'est pas du tout la crise, tout va bien.
> La guerre c'est la paix.
> La libert c'est l'esclavage.
> L'ignorance c'est la force.
> La Grce se porte super bien


Quand le mur de fer de l'URSS est tomb et que les pays europens de l'Est ont pu faire ce qu'ils veulent, ils ont quasiment tous voulu partir vers l'UE. Exception : Yougoslavie. Vu ce que a a donn, je ne pense pas vraiment qu'on puisse qualifier l'UE comme terrain en guerre.
Au vu de la construction europenne et de l'Histoire de l'Humanit, sincrement, c'est un des meilleurs bilan de l'Histoire. Je ne dis pas que c'est le paradis, mais faudrait quand mme rester objectif et comparer  ce qu'a fait l'Homme ailleurs et en d'autres temps. Surtout que l'UE reste un phnomne unique dans notre Histoire. La mettre  la poubelle parce que a ne marche pas du 1er coup... Si je suivais ce principe, aucun de mes projets ne seraient sortis !





> Macron est responsable de fermeture d'usine, donc il ne devrait pas trop faire le malin...
> Le bilan conomique d'Hollande c'est en grande parti lui le responsable.


Macron est peut-tre responsable, mais il est trs loin d'tre le seul. Maintenant, je fais aussi des conneries dans mes projets : dois-je m'arrter de parler sur ces projets ? Ou plutt utiliser mes erreurs passes comme exprience ?
Quant au bilan conomique de Hollande : il a t 5 ans au pouvoir, ce qui n'est pas le mme temps que Macron...

----------


## TallyHo

> Certains se posent la question pourquoi on voterait Macron. Moi, je me demande plutt pourquoi vous voteriez Le Pen.


Et moi je me demande pourquoi on se laisserait enfermer dans ce faux dilemme ? Ni l'un ni l'autre est aussi une option.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand l'UE est la 1re puissance conomique mondiale


On est juste un gros groupe de consommateurs c'est tout, calmez-vous bien...
Qu'est-ce que a apporte au peuple Grec,  la nation Grec, de faire parti d'un groupe "riche" ?
a ne change pas qu'ils sont dans une situation catastrophique, qu'ils sont contraint de subir laustrit (ce qui nous attend aussi).




> Il existe d'autres manires de faire voluer l'UE. a s'appelle l'UE  diffrentes vitesses


a ne change pas le fait que ce n'est pas un prsident Franais qui peut sparer l'UE en 2 groupe...
Moi je ferai une UE  28 vitesses, avec 28 monnaies, tout le monde irait  son rythme ce serait cool.




> La mettre  la poubelle parce que a ne marche pas du 1er coup...


a fait plus de 20 ans que a ne marche pas et qu'on ressaie  chaque fois, c'est chec, sur chec...
On va toujours vers une UE plus forte et contraignante et a ne peut pas marcher.
L'UE va dans le mauvais sens.

Les intrts d'un pays sont diffrents des intrts d'un autre pays.
Aucune loi ne peut tre optimis pour 28 pays...




> Macron est peut-tre responsable, mais il est trs loin d'tre le seul.


Oui il est responsable, et non il n'est pas le seul, vu qu'ils sont tous aussi nul.
Ils aident les USA  acheter des entreprises franaise, a pourrait presque tre de la trahison...

Ce qui serait chouette ce serait de favoriser le made in France en France, mais l'UE nous en empche...
Et ya mme pas de protectionnisme union europen, les gars veulent se mettre dans un trait transatlantique, pour se faire encore plus craser par les produits amricains, comme si on n'en consommait dj pas assez...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Ce qui serait chouette ce serait de favoriser le made in France en France, mais l'UE nous en empche...


Bien sr qu'on l'a fait, regarde le CICE! La France qui encourage ses entreprises! Si c'est pas du protectionnisme a  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce qui serait chouette ce serait de favoriser le made in France en France, mais l'UE nous en empche...


En fait non, le fabriqu en france est favoris depuis que Bayrou (vilain pro-UE) a fait campagne sur ce thme en 2012. Les collectivits locales ont mis des clauses dans leurs marchs d'attribution depuis, les pubs le mettent en avant (mme si ce n'est pas toujour vrai), etc...




> Et ya mme pas de protectionnisme union europen, les gars veulent se mettre dans un trait transatlantique, pour se faire encore plus craser par les produits amricains, comme si on n'en consommait dj pas assez...


Qui a t enterr par l'UE, et par Trump galement il me semble.

Tu pourrais pas faire un minimum de travail de vrification avant de balancer n'importe quoi ?

----------


## survivals

> Je trouve que c'est justement a qui fait le plus peur aujourd'hui.
> Cette amnsie gnral sur ce qu'est le FN, sur son histoire, sur ces zones d'ombres, sur ces groupuscules qui sont toujours une base solide du parti mme si ils sont compltement dans l'ombre, sur ce qu'ont fait et font les lus ds qu'ils ont un peu de pouvoir.


Et l'amnsie gnral sur les autres parties on en parle ?
Tu peux me rappel qui tait au pouvoir lorsque l'on a chang les Juifs immigr contre les Juifs Franais ?
La FranceAfrique tu connais ? Le FN est impliqu dedans mais les autres partis encore plus encore.
Qui a mis en place la plupart des dictateurs Africains pour leur offrir une place sur la cote d'azur ensuite ? Enfin c'est pas vrai le dernier on l'a lch parce quil commenait  fil les contrats aux Amricains.

Aprs concernant le FN, tu veux sans doute parl de l'OAS, c'est bien de dtaill un minimum a permet de comprendre de quoi tu parle, et avoir une discussion saine.




> Non le FN n'est pas un parti comme les autres,


Dsol de te dcevoir mais si c'est un parti comme les autres qui a certain de ces adhrents stupide voir violent, comme dans les autres partis.




> et au bout d'un moment il faut savoir se prendre par la main et chercher un minimum ( car a se trouve en 10sec ) ce qu'est vraiment ce parti, au lieu de propager cette d-diabolisation qui marche sur ceux qui ont dcids de fermer les yeux.


Dans ce cas, il faut cherch dans sa globalit, si tu cherche que sur le FN videment que tu trouveras que sur le FN, mais si tu cherche bien tu verra que des racistes il y en a dans tous les partis, mais quand c'est quelqu'un d'un autre parti qui dit un truc dplac, on va lui trouver toutes les excuses, ou ne pas en parl. Contrairement  toi visiblement, moi je m'ouvre  tout le monde, a permet d'avoir un avis plus juste et ne pas se fier qu' ce qu'on te dit, enfin je vais peut tre arrt de parl  ceux qui ont vot Macron, parce que niveau mmoire courte on fait pas mieux.

PS : Fait gaffe avec tes "sur ces zones d'ombres" tu risque de te faire lynch par les anti thorie du complot, groupe form par le PS  grand renfort de propagande, le parti le plus transparent qui a le plus de repris de justice.

----------


## survivals

> En fait non, le fabriqu en france est favoris depuis que Bayrou (vilain pro-UE) a fait campagne sur ce thme en 2012. Les collectivits locales ont mis des clauses dans leurs marchs d'attribution depuis, les pubs le mettent en avant (mme si ce n'est pas toujour vrai), etc...
> 
> 
> Qui a t enterr par l'UE, et par Trump galement il me semble.
> 
> Tu pourrais pas faire un minimum de travail de vrification avant de balancer n'importe quoi ?


TAFTA et CETA c'est pareil et le CETA est pass, vrifie aussi, les boites amricaines doivent juste pass par le Canada en intermdiaire, mais la mise en place des Tribunaux arbitraire sont dans le CETA. Dsol.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu pourrais pas faire un minimum de travail de vrification avant de balancer n'importe quoi ?


C'est a... Jouez sur les mots... Essayez de faire croire que le CETA ce n'est pas le TAFTA...
Le CETA c'est un trait de libre change transatlantique oui ou non ?

Ceta : le libre-change aux multiples facettes

Le CETA n'est absolument pas mieux que le TAFTA...

----------


## BenoitM

> Et l'amnsie gnral sur les autres parties on en parle ?
> Tu peux me rappel qui tait au pouvoir lorsque l'on a chang les Juifs immigr contre les Juifs Franais ?
> La FranceAfrique tu connais ? Le FN est impliqu dedans mais les autres partis encore plus encore.
> Qui a mis en place la plupart des dictateurs Africains pour leur offrir une place sur la cote d'azur ensuite ? Enfin c'est pas vrai le dernier on l'a lch parce quil commenait  fil les contrats aux Amricains.


C'est pas parce que les autres partis ne sont pas tout blanc qu'il faut mettre pire  leurs place  :;): 

Au pire il fallait vot pour une nouvelle force de renouveau (tu as eu un moment les verts pour la gauche), tu pourrais avoir un nouveau parti  droite qui virai Fillion/Sarko/ Tribery et autres...





> Dans ce cas, il faut cherch dans sa globalit, si tu cherche que sur le FN videment que tu trouveras que sur le FN, mais si tu cherche bien tu verra que des racistes il y en a dans tous les partis,


Il y a une diffrence entre avoir des racistes dans un parti, et qu'un parti base son idologie sur le raciste/xnophobie
(et il y a quand mme quelqu'un qui dnoncent des drives xnophobes au seins des LR et le PS (vote dchance de la nationalit)

----------


## survivals

> C'est pas parce que les autres partis ne sont pas tout blanc qu'il faut mettre pire  leurs place 
> 
> Au pire il fallait vot pour une nouvelle force de renouveau (tu as eu un moment les verts pour la gauche), tu pourrais avoir un nouveau parti  droite qui virai Fillion/Sarko/ Tribery et autres...
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a une diffrence entre avoir des racistes dans un parti, et qu'un parti base son idologie sur le raciste/xnophobie
> (et il y a quand mme quelqu'un qui dnoncent des drives xnophobes au seins des LR et le PS (vote dchance de la nationalit)


Faut peut tre revoir votre dfinition de raciste aussi, et ne pas confondre racisme et patriotisme,  une poque tu aurais rajout Homophobe, mais bizarrement depuis que certains ont fait leur coming-out, on entend bcp moins cette insulte. Et je parlais pas de la dchance qui a t pas mal mdiatis, je parle de propos de certaines personnes qui m'ont choqu.

Et comme je l'ai dj dis, c'est de considr que le FN virerait tous les Franais d'origine trangre qui est raciste, car on a l'impression que dans votre tte, ces gens l ne sont toujours pas Franais.

Et j'ai envie de rajout que si on a fait rentr des immigrs en masse en France, c'est pas par bont de coeur mais bien pour les exploits et leur faire faire les tches que les Franais ne voulaient plus faire, encore une fois on les a considr comme infrieur et relay au tche ingrate, c'est pas du racisme a ?

----------


## Grogro

> Qui a t enterr par l'UE, et par Trump galement il me semble.
> 
> Tu pourrais pas faire un minimum de travail de vrification avant de balancer n'importe quoi ?


Ce n'est pas l'UE qui a enterr le TAFTA, c'est la France. Devant le refus des USA  la moindre rciprocit ("vous ouvrez grand vos frontires  nos merdes frelates que nous nous rservons le droit de subventionner, mais vous pouvez toujours courir pour accder  nos marchs publics"). Je te rappelle que la commission europenne voulait passer de force, cote que cote. Pour un trait qui aurait de toute faon t bloqu par le parlement europen, comme ACTA l'avait t (que la commission europenne voulait galement passer de force).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certains se posent la question pourquoi on voterait Macron. Moi, je me demande plutt pourquoi vous voteriez Le Pen.


Ne pas voter Macron, ne signifie pas voter Le Pen ! Ce discours, c'est celui que l'on entend un peu partout dans les mdias, pour faire peur. Le but recherch est de donn de la lgitimit  Macron. Le risque Le Pen prsident est infime, s'il existe. Mais, ce que veulent les diffrents acteurs du systme politique en place (LR/PS), c'est que Le Pen fasse le plus petit score possible, afin de lgitimer leurs petits arrangements. Quand viendront les lgislatives, pour ces partis, l'important sera d'tre lgitims dans leurs alliances pour se partager les siges, et donc les rmunrations. Et pas uniquement les rmunrations individuelles, mais aussi les fonds qui sont distribus aux partis politiques en fonction de leur reprsentativit. C'est bien pour cela qu'ils ne veulent pas de proportionnelle. a diminuerait d'autant leurs rentes.

----------


## TallyHo

Le qubit est l ! Arrtez de penser binaire ! Il y a d'autres tats que 0=Le Pen et 1=Macron  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kearz

> Le qubit est l ! Arrtez de penser binaire ! Il y a d'autres tats que 0=Le Pen et 1=Macron


Sauf qu'avec le systme actuel, c'est 0 ou 1 au pouvoir. 
Je suis pour la reconnaissance du vote blanc mais a priori, pour le moment, il ne vaut rien.  ::mrgreen:: 

La logique serait de voter pour le moins pire. Aprs, si tu considre que les deux sont mauvais et aussi mauvais l'un que l'autre, en effet, autant ne pas voter.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Sauf qu'avec le systme actuel, c'est 0 ou 1 au pouvoir. 
> Je suis pour la reconnaissance du vote blanc mais a priori, pour le moment, il ne vaut rien.


Voter blanc, comme l'voque Jon Shannow, permet de limiter la lgitimit des candidats pour les lgislatives et donc augmenter celui de l'opposition en cas d'accords.

Mais c'est sr  100%, les 5 annes prochaines seront nulles  chier. La France va faire du sur-place ou une marche arrire.

----------


## Grogro

> Voter blanc, comme l'voque Jon Shannow, permet de limiter la lgitimit des candidats pour les lgislatives et donc augmenter celui de l'opposition en cas d'accords.


Encore une fois il y aura un troisime tour et ce seront les lgislatives. Chirac s'tait cru crdit de ses 82% et dot d'une lgitimit sans faille (au point de tlphoner le soir du premier tour  Bayrou pour lui dire : "Franois, je t'emmerde"). Ca ne marchera pas une seconde fois, surtout avec un prsident non UMPS. 

Moi je vous enjoins  attendre le dernier jour avant de dcider de voter blanc. Attendre les derniers sondages puisqu'ils ont prouv leur fiabilit. Ne prenez le risque que si l'cart entre les deux candidats est suffisant.

----------


## TallyHo

O places tu le risque ? Il y en a qui te diront Le Pen et d'autres Macron... Ce ne sont pas le sondages qui font les convictions. Que les gens votent comme ils le sentent sans avoir  se faire culpabiliser et c'est tout. Et si c'est blanc ou abstention, c'est leur choix et basta.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce n'est pas l'UE qui a enterr le TAFTA, c'est la France. Devant le refus des USA  la moindre rciprocit ("vous ouvrez grand vos frontires  nos merdes frelates que nous nous rservons le droit de subventionner, mais vous pouvez toujours courir pour accder  nos marchs publics"). Je te rappelle que la commission europenne voulait passer de force, cote que cote. Pour un trait qui aurait de toute faon t bloqu par le parlement europen, comme ACTA l'avait t (que la commission europenne voulait galement passer de force).


http://transatlantique.blog.lemonde....rrer-le-tafta/
Pas tout  fait. Je te rappelle galement qu' l'poque quelques articles avaient fleuri, expliquant que Hollande poussait en sous main pour le TAFTA et ACTA alors que publiquement il se prsentait plutt contre.
De plus la Commission ne fait qu'appliquer la volonter des prsidents des 28 (dont Hollande donc), elle n'a pas plus de volont propre qu'un prfet.

----------


## souviron34

et moi je continue  me demander comment se fait-il qu'un parti que "_personne_" ne voudrait voir au pouvoir sous risque de dmantlement de la dmocratie n'est pas interdit...


Et si il n'est pas interdit, alors il est tout aussi lgitime que les autres, ainsi que que les gens qui votent pour lui, et son candidat... 

Du coup, quelle serait la justification d'un "_tout sauf_" avec union globale de tous les autres ??


 ::koi::   ::cfou:: 






** et ce mme juste sur le principe.... Sans mme parler des 7.7 millions de voix qu'il recueille....  ni des 21.4% des lecteurs que a reprsente....

----------


## ManusDei

Je n'aime pas le FN. Il a le droit de se prsenter, de s'exprimer et d'avoir des lus.

Sauf que a fait quand mme bientt 10 ans que Mlenchon et certains de ses soutiens nous expliquent rgulirement qu'il faut lutter contre la peste brune via le Front de Gauche (nomm pour faire front contre le FN en particulier).
En 2012 Mlenchon est all se parachuter dans la mme circonscription que Le Pen pour faire front. Et l en 2017, alors que le FG a quand mme pass mal de temps  s'en prendre au FN  grand renforts de _No Pasaran !_, ils resteraient sur le bord  nous regarder voter Macron pour "pas se salir les doigts" ?

Je trouve clairement que c'est se foutre du monde; et trahir les valeurs avec lesquelles certains m'ont pris le choux ces dernires annes.
Aprs, qu'un lecteur de Fillon ou Hamon vote Le Pen ou s'abstienne, a m'emmerde mais j'en ferais pas tout un foin.

----------


## Invit

> et moi je continue  me demander comment se fait-il qu'un parti que "_personne_" ne voudrait voir au pouvoir sous risque de dmantlement de la dmocratie n'est pas interdit...
> 
> 
> Et si il n'est pas interdit, alors il est tout aussi lgitime que les autres, ainsi que que les gens qui votent pour lui, et son candidat... 
> 
> Du coup, quelle serait la justification d'un "_tout sauf_" avec union globale de tous les autres ??


Excellente question. Dans la mme veine, je me demande comment il peut y avoir un parti chrtien-dmocrate alors que la Constitution spare l'glise et l'tat. Je suppose (sans entrer dans les dtails lgaux que je ne connais absolument pas) que c'est une faon d'offrir un possibilit de changement, puisque si la Constitution est immuable, alors elle n'est pas soumise au pouvoir dmocratique. J'ignore quelle est la limite. Peut-il y en avoir une ? Un candidat anarchiste dclarant vouloir dissoudre le gouvernement pourrait-il se prsenter ?
Pour moi, le "_tout sauf_" doit rester un point de vue personnel, et en aucun cas impos comme ligne de conduite. D'ailleurs, le problme des lignes de conduite, c'est que les gens ont une furieuse tendance  ne pas la suivre quand ils ne sont pas contents.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'aime pas le FN. Il a le droit de se prsenter, de s'exprimer et d'avoir des lus.
> 
> Sauf que a fait quand mme bientt 10 ans que Mlenchon et certains de ses soutiens nous expliquent rgulirement qu'il faut lutter contre la peste brune via le Front de Gauche (nomm pour faire front contre le FN en particulier).
> En 2012 Mlenchon est all se parachuter dans la mme circonscription que Le Pen pour faire front. Et l en 2017, alors que le FG a quand mme pass mal de temps  s'en prendre au FN  grand renforts de _No Pasaran !_, ils resteraient sur le bord  nous regarder voter Macron pour "pas se salir les doigts" ?
> 
> Je trouve clairement que c'est se foutre du monde; et trahir les valeurs avec lesquelles certains m'ont pris le choux ces dernires annes.
> Aprs, qu'un lecteur de Fillon ou Hamon vote Le Pen ou s'abstienne, a m'emmerde mais j'en ferais pas tout un foin.


Le problme, c'est que voter Macron, c'est renforc Le Pen dans 5 ans !
a fait 5 ans que Mlenchon se bat contre la politique de Hollande. Macron = Hollande, c'est clair pour tout le monde. C'est mme peut-tre pire qu'Hollande. 
Le proverbe dit qu'entre deux maux il faut choisir le moindre. Mais quand les deux maux sont de mme niveau,  quoi a sert de choisir. Autant attendre et voir quel mal il nous faudra combattre...

D'ailleurs a me fait rire de voir les syndicats comme la CGT qui appellent  voter Macron, alors mme qu'ils ont manifest tant qu'ils ont pu contre la loi Travail, crite par Macron et allge par El Khomri. Macron avait mme dit qu'il regrettait que SA loi avait t modifie. Et ces mmes personnes veulent voter pour celui-l mme qu'ils ont combattu, et alors mme que son programme va  fond dans le sens de cette loi qu'ils ont honni !

----------


## Grogro

> De plus la Commission ne fait qu'appliquer la volonter des prsidents des 28 (dont Hollande donc), elle n'a pas plus de volont propre qu'un prfet.


Rectification : la Commission Europenne n'a pas de volont propre et n'est qu'une chambre d'enregistrement des diktats de l'European Round Table, et une courroie de transmission auprs des parlements nationaux dont le rle se limite de plus en plus  la transposition des directives europennes en droit national. 

https://corporateeurope.org/eu-crisi...men-roundtable

----------


## GPPro

> D'ailleurs a me fait rire de voir les syndicats comme la CGT qui appellent  voter Macron, alors mme qu'ils ont manifest tant qu'ils ont pu contre la loi Travail, crite par Macron et allge par El Khomri. Macron avait mme dit qu'il regrettait que SA loi avait t modifie. Et ces mmes personnes veulent voter pour celui-l mme qu'ils ont combattu, et alors mme que son programme va  fond dans le sens de cette loi qu'ils ont honni !


C'est jouer sur les mots mais la CGT n'appelle pas  voter Macron mais  tout faire pour que le pen, ne passe pas. La CFDT appelle  voter pour Macron (comme ils l'avaient fait au premier tour).

Aprs des syndicalistes qui votent FN a c'est vu aussi...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le problme, c'est que voter Macron, c'est renforc Le Pen dans 5 ans !


Ben, l'autre option c'est Le Pen lue de suite. Parce qu'il y aura bien un nouveau prsident lu dans moins de 15 jours.

Alors que renforce dans 5 ans, c'est moins sr, a pourrait pas mal dpendre des lgislatives.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> La CFDT appelle  voter pour Macron (comme ils l'avaient fait au premier tour)


C'est pas pour faire mon perroquet, mais cette affirmation pour le premier tour, j'en cherche toujours rien que des bribes  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben, l'autre option c'est Le Pen lue de suite. Parce qu'il y aura bien un nouveau prsident lu dans moins de 15 jours.
> 
> Alors que renforce dans 5 ans, c'est moins sr, a pourrait pas mal dpendre des lgislatives.


Si on en est l, c'est bien parce que depuis 15 ans, les politiques mises en place ont foir lamentablement (enfin, foir, n'est pas le bon terme, parce qu'en fait, elles ont parfaitement fonctionn, leurs buts tant, plus de richesses aux riches, moins de droits aux travailleurs).

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf que a fait quand mme bientt 10 ans que Mlenchon et certains de ses soutiens nous expliquent rgulirement qu'il faut lutter contre la peste brune via le Front de Gauche (nomm pour faire front contre le FN en particulier).


10 ans, tu rigoles...

2002 c'tait il y a 15 ans...

Et on avait dj fait le coup depuis 1986....  *30* ans


Avec le succs qu'on voit....


Comme le dit Gilles, Franois et moi et Jon, n'avons pas arrt de le rpter sur l'autre fil, et le prcdent (_avant l'lection de la dernire fois_)...

Et si Macron gagne cette fois-ci (_pas encore jou  mon avis_), ce ne sera que de plus en plus...

Au point o nous en sommes, je pense que soit c'est maintenant que a se passe avec une casse limite, soit c'est reculer pour mieux sauter et la prochaine fois ce sera encore plus pour le FN..

A moins d'une "_personne providentielle, charismatique et relativement centriste MAIS cense_", mais je n'y crois pas vraiment.... En 2007 j'avais un espoir avec Bayrou (_et ventuellement Sgolne si elle avait pu se dbarasser du PS_), mais depuis il s'est croul... ou Sarko si on ne lui tait pas tomb dessus  bras raccourcis... (_Fouquet's, yacht, racaille, Karcher, Dati, Fadela Amara, etc.. , ce qui a provoqu le premier remaniement avec des plus durs_)

----------


## Mingolito

> Si on en est l, c'est bien parce que depuis 15 ans, les politiques mises en place ont foir lamentablement (enfin, foir, n'est pas le bon terme, parce qu'en fait, elles ont parfaitement fonctionn, leurs buts tant, plus de richesses aux riches, moins de droits aux travailleurs).


Ce qui  t fait c'est des "rustines", ce qui est en place et ce depuis 1981 : le vhicule, les roues, le moteur bref 99% du systme c'est le systme Mitterrand qui est un systme socialo-communiste.
J'ai vu passer un graphe flagrant qui montre que presque tous les pays en Europe sont en train de sortir de la crise et du chmage sauf un pays : la France, qui est le pire pays d'europe pour la progression du chmage, pourquoi ? : Le socialo communisme. Dans presque tous les autres pays d'Europe le chmage est en baisse.
Donc je le rpte, il n'y au aucun gouvernement qui ait fait une politique de droite depuis Pompidou. Donc si vous pensez que chec il y  c'est un chec du socialo communisme, et c'est cohrent:  le socialo communisme  toujours t un chec dans l'histoire partout ou il  t mis en place.
Le seul candidat  proposer une politique de droite c'tait feu Fillon, et c'tait la seule politique qui aurait pu mettre fin au chmage, c'est  dire laisser le secteur priv fonctionner normalement et ne pas l'touffer sous une tonne de charges, impts, taxes et rglements infmes.

----------


## Lucio_

> Le problme, c'est que voter Macron, c'est renforc Le Pen dans 5 ans !
> a fait 5 ans que Mlenchon se bat contre la politique de Hollande. Macron = Hollande, c'est clair pour tout le monde. C'est mme peut-tre pire qu'Hollande. 
> Le proverbe dit qu'entre deux maux il faut choisir le moindre. Mais quand les deux maux sont de mme niveau,  quoi a sert de choisir. Autant attendre et voir quel mal il nous faudra combattre...


Ben non ce n'est pas clair pour moi.
Et si vous avez une explication, je serais bien preneur.
Quand mme pas parce qu'il a t son ministre quand mme?
Son programme peut tre? 




> D'ailleurs a me fait rire de voir les syndicats comme la CGT qui appellent  voter Macron, alors mme qu'ils ont manifest tant qu'ils ont pu contre la loi Travail, crite par Macron et allge par El Khomri. Macron avait mme dit qu'il regrettait que SA loi avait t modifie. Et ces mmes personnes veulent voter pour celui-l mme qu'ils ont combattu, et alors mme que son programme va  fond dans le sens de cette loi qu'ils ont honni !


Il y pas si longtemps, Marine Le Pen utilisait le mot "grviculteurs" pour parler des manifestants, du coup, a laisse penser que avec Le Pen ou Macron, il faudra manifester. Et quitte  manifester, autant viter celui qui veut sanctionner des gens sans jugement (c'est dans son programme).
Cest juste de la prudence.

----------


## survivals

> Le problme, c'est que voter Macron, c'est renforc Le Pen dans 5 ans !
> a fait 5 ans que Mlenchon se bat contre la politique de Hollande. Macron = Hollande, c'est clair pour tout le monde. C'est mme peut-tre pire qu'Hollande. 
> Le proverbe dit qu'entre deux maux il faut choisir le moindre. Mais quand les deux maux sont de mme niveau,  quoi a sert de choisir. Autant attendre et voir quel mal il nous faudra combattre...


Tout  fait d'accord, au prochaine lection, du moins c'est la tendance de ces 10 dernires annes, plus on vole l'lection au peuple et on ne l'coute pas, plus les votes FN se renforcent, enfin maintenant que Mlanchon est presque au mme niveau, peut tre que les gens auront plus confiance en la possibilit d'un Mlanchon au 2me tour, mais bon quand j'entends certains dire que Mlanchon c'est de lextrmisme qui nous mnera  notre perte, je me dis que c'est peine perdu.
Les gens font leur gentils, j'aime tout le monde, je veux la paix dans le monde, le partage ... Mais faut pas prendre dans leur poche, faut pas leur faire payer les ressources vol aux autres pays, faut pas leur interdire d'acheter des iphone (ou autres) fabriqu par des enfants parce que se serait de la dictature, faut pas limit les migrs mais faut toujours pas prendre dans leur poche (en gros laiss les rentr mais mettez les dans des camps qu'on les voit pas et surtout qu'on ne les entendent pas, o sont les interviews des rfugier Syrien qui soit dit en passant, ont plus de chance de parler Franais que Anglais ?).




> D'ailleurs a me fait rire de voir les syndicats comme la CGT qui appellent  voter Macron, alors mme qu'ils ont manifest tant qu'ils ont pu contre la loi Travail, crite par Macron et allge par El Khomri. Macron avait mme dit qu'il regrettait que SA loi avait t modifie. Et ces mmes personnes veulent voter pour celui-l mme qu'ils ont combattu, et alors mme que son programme va  fond dans le sens de cette loi qu'ils ont honni !


J'ai dchant lorsqu'un collgue lu syndicale m'a dit qu'il allait voter Macron au 1er tour pour faire barrage au FN parce que c'tait le seul qui avait une chance selon les sondages. Pour lui, Mlanchon avait aucune chance, toujours selon les sondages.

J'ai une proposition  faire pour les prochaines lections et peut tre mme pour tout le temps, interdire les sondages. En plus, a fera faire des conomies  l'tat qui en commande pas mal.
Si ils veulent prendre la temprature, ils ont cas faire vraiment ce qu'ils disent plutt que de juste balanc de la poudre aux yeux, un .gouv pour sonder les Franais sur diffrents sujets c'est pour quand ? Ont-ils peur qu'ils leur arrivent la mme chose qu'aux ouvriers lors de la robotisation ?  ::):

----------


## survivals

> Ben non ce n'est pas clair pour moi.
> Et si vous avez une explication, je serais bien preneur.
> Quand mme pas parce qu'il a t son ministre quand mme?
> Son programme peut tre? 
> 
> 
> 
> Il y pas si longtemps, Marine Le Pen utilisait le mot "grviculteurs" pour parler des manifestants, du coup, a laisse penser que avec Le Pen ou Macron, il faudra manifester. Et quitte  manifester, autant viter celui qui veut sanctionner des gens sans jugement (c'est dans son programme).
> Cest juste de la prudence.


"qui veut sanctionner des gens sans jugement" : Pour moi la comparution immdiate a revient  a mais bon :/ De plus, maintenant ils peuvent sanctionner quelqu'un qui n'a pas leur ligne politique sur le Net sans juge donc sans jugement, a t'as rvolt ? Non c'est pass comme une lettre  la poste parce que leur logo c'est P.S.

----------


## thom14

> Ce qui  t fait c'est des "rustines", ce qui est en place et ce depuis 1981 : le vhicule, les roues, le moteur bref 99% du systme c'est le systme Mitterrand qui est un systme socialo-communiste.
> J'ai vu passer un graphe flagrant qui montre que presque tous les pays en Europe sont en train de sortir de la crise et du chmage sauf un pays : la France, qui est le pire pays d'europe pour la progression du chmage, pourquoi ? : Le socialo communisme. Dans presque tous les autres pays d'Europe le chmage est en baisse.
> Donc je le rpte, il n'y au aucun gouvernement qui ait fait une politique de droite depuis Pompidou. Donc si vous pensez que chec il y  c'est un chec du socialo communisme, et c'est cohrent:  le socialo communisme  toujours t un chec dans l'histoire partout ou il  t mis en place.
> Le seul candidat  proposer une politique de droite c'tait feu Fillon, et c'tait la seule politique qui aurait pu mettre fin au chmage, c'est  dire laisser le secteur priv fonctionner normalement et ne pas l'touffer sous une tonne de charges, impts, taxes et rglements infmes.


Faut arrter avec a, le libralisme  lamentablement chou tout autant dans tous les pays qui s'y sont essay. La droite fran4aise est catastrophique et Fillon ne proposait rien de bon pour la france bon comme les autres candidats en somme. Les franais, les europeens les amricains ne veulent pas / plus d'un systme librale quin'a fait que creuser les ingalits depuis 25 ans. L'autorgulation par le march, la spcialisation et toutes ces put*** de con*** a ne fonctionne pas, a ne fait qu'engendrer de la rancoeur, de la haine, de la pauvret et la concentration des richesses.
Le systme librale ne pourrait fonctionner (et encore c'est juste thoris) que dans un march donn et avec une rciptopcit totale. Hors t'as qu' voir ce qu'il s'est pass avec la Chine. Rentr  l'OMC ouverture des changes mondiaux blablabla. Au final les Chinois tiennent leur march intrieur et nous innondes de leurs saloperies. Au final qui se fait bai***. Le peuple chinois, le peuple europen jsute pour l'enrichissement de quelques uns. 
T'as qu' voir ce que l'on a fait de l'europe ce grand march intrieure, cette juste conccurence libre et non fauss. Au final on fait travailler des polonais (j'ai rien contre mes amis polonais) en Allemagne, En france,... grce  des directives  la con sur les travailleurs dtachs. Les mecs sont logs dans des algecos, pays une misre. Au final, qui est ce qui se fait bai***  la fin. L'ouvrier Franais bah oui qui est trop chre, et l'ouvrier polonais qui est exploit pour quoi juste pour l'enrichissement personnelle de quelques uns.

Sinon dans un autre poste Grogro te demand




> Depuis le temps que je te vois troller sur ce sujet, souvent de faon divertissante par ailleurs, je me demande ce que tu reproches  VGE par rapport  Pompidou. 
> 
> Et en quoi les annes Pompidou, o les prix taient fixs par l'Etat, o tu devais obtenir une autorisation administrative pour licencier, quand le bancaire tait violemment castr, quand il y avait des politiques de relance, un contrle tatique de la monnaie, de la planification conomique (ministre du plan, plans quinquennaux, plan calcul, etc.), et bien en quoi l'conomie franaise de l'poque tait plus "librale" que maintenant ?


il aura peut tre plus de chance d'avoir une rponse ici

----------


## Grogro

> Ben non ce n'est pas clair pour moi.
> Et si vous avez une explication, je serais bien preneur.
> Quand mme pas parce qu'il a t son ministre quand mme?
> Son programme peut tre?


Parce qu'on peut lgitimement supposer que Macron continuera la mme politique, dite no-librale, applique sans discontinuit depuis le tournant de la rigueur de 1983, quelle que soit la couleur du parti politique au pouvoir. Et qui aboutirait donc au mme rsultat : toujours moins de croissance, toujours plus de chmage, toujours plus de hausse des prix rels et de crise du logement, toujours moins de services publics, toujours plus de matraquage du travailleur au profit du rentier, toujours plus de dmission du politique au profit des lobbies, toujours plus de malbouffe industrielle, toujours plus de colonisation tats-unienne.

----------


## Lucio_

> Parce qu'on peut lgitimement supposer que Macron continuera la mme politique, dite no-librale, applique sans discontinuit depuis le tournant de la rigueur de 1983, quelle que soit la couleur du parti politique au pouvoir. Et qui aboutirait donc au mme rsultat : toujours moins de croissance, toujours plus de chmage, toujours plus de hausse des prix rels et de crise du logement, toujours moins de services publics, toujours plus de matraquage du travailleur au profit du rentier, toujours plus de dmission du politique au profit des lobbies, toujours plus de malbouffe industrielle, toujours plus de colonisation tats-unienne.


Si la couleur du parti politique au pouvoir ne change pas la tendance, alors la seule diffrence avec Le Pen est que Macron n'a jamais t porte-parole d'un rvisionniste, Macron n'a pas pos avec des gens peu frquentable.

.

----------


## Lucio_

> "qui veut sanctionner des gens sans jugement" : Pour moi la comparution immdiate a revient  a mais bon :/ De plus, maintenant ils peuvent sanctionner quelqu'un qui n'a pas leur ligne politique sur le Net sans juge donc sans jugement, a t'as rvolt ? Non c'est pass comme une lettre  la poste parce que leur logo c'est P.S.


Je ne me souviens pas avoir parl de cette fameuse et illustre loi avec vous, comment savez vous si elle m'a rvolt ou pas?

Bon en soit elle ne m'a pas rvolt pour la simple raison que je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez.

----------


## Claude40

Il est quasi certain d'Emmanuel Macro sera lu. Avec quel score ? au-dessus de 60 %, rien ne va changer. Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est un score serr (58-42, par exemple) pour que la classe politique (de droite et de gauche) se dise : M.... on n'est pas pass loin ! et rflchisse  toutes les raisons qui ont fait progresser le FN depuis des dcennies, pour enfin prendre les bonnes dcisions. A 60 % ou plus pour Macro, aucune leon ne sera tire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le problme, c'est que voter Macron, c'est renforc Le Pen dans 5 ans !


Je suis compltement d'accord avec toi. Comme ils continuent avec les mmes politiques, a ne fait que renforcer le rejet. Je ne vois pas Le Pen gagner mais si Macron se plante comme une merde avec un bougli-boulga Sarkhollande, on se la prend en 2022 et sans photo  l'arrive...




> A 60 % ou plus pour Macro, aucune leon ne sera tire.


Mme  51-49, aucune leon ne sera tire. Le principal est d'tre au pouvoir pour se faire rlire d'ici 5 ans... D'ici l, tu as le temps prparer un assassinat politique, de sortir des dossiers de sous le coude  balancer au Canard, j'en passe et des meilleures.




> A moins d'une "_personne providentielle, charismatique et relativement centriste MAIS cense_", mais je n'y crois pas vraiment.


Dans les films happy end  l'amerloc peut-tre... Mais sinon j'y crois moyen aussi  ::):

----------


## RyzenOC

le candidat qui reprsente mieu le Franais typique c'est quand meme Jean Lasalle, ce type  chaque interview ont sent que c'est un bon vivant qui fait de la politique par passion.






Il arriverait  donner envie de vivre  un type atteint du cancer en phase terminal.

----------


## Patounoff

Brrrr ! les mchants sont  la porte...

N'oubliez pas toute fois que la France dispose d'un systme 
qui ne permet pas  un chef d'tat de faire tout ce qu'il veut...
Dputs (bien que ce ne soit plus une trs grande rfrence) et snat (itout).

Macron c'est quoi ?
La continuit d'un systme qui depuis quarante ans nous pollue lexistence
c'est aussi la suite de Rocca qui en 1990 imposait la CSG 
(applique maintenant sur les petites retraites 1200 pour un clibataire)
et qui serra augmente de 1,5% selon ses propres dire.
C'est la cration d'un ministre de l'conomie europenne dont les directives
ne seront pas contestables.
Le Pen c'est quoi ?
L'aventure? Je ne le crois pas et cette fois trop du
je change d'ide pour tenter des jours meilleurs...
allez  Jacta Est puisque Jacta Ouest est pourri !

----------


## tbc92

> Tout  fait d'accord, au prochaine lection, du moins c'est la tendance de ces 10 dernires annes, plus on vole l'lection au peuple et on ne l'coute pas,  ...


Il y a effectivement eu un vol de l'lection.  
Il a suffi qu'une organisation d'extrme gauche dcide de lancer des boules puantes sur Fillon, et qu'une pseudo justice dcide de relayer cette campagne de boules puantes, et effectivement, les lecteurs ont t privs d'une victoire de Fillon. 

Merci d'avoir rappel qu'il y a eu un vol de l'lection. Effectivement, ces lecteurs vols vont peut-tre voter Le Pen. Je pense que a va tre marginal, mais on ne peut pas l'exclure.

----------


## tbc92

> Il est quasi certain d'Emmanuel Macro sera lu. Avec quel score ? au-dessus de 60 %, rien ne va changer. Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est un score serr (58-42, par exemple) pour que la classe politique (de droite et de gauche) se dise : M.... on n'est pas pass loin ! et rflchisse  toutes les raisons qui ont fait progresser le FN depuis des dcennies, pour enfin prendre les bonnes dcisions. A 60 % ou plus pour Macro, aucune leon ne sera tire.


Et  52/48, c'est quoi la leon qu'il faudrait tirer : il faut une politique avec encore plus de social, il faut encore plus couter les gens qui brlent des voitures quand ils perdent une lection ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et  52/48, c'est quoi la leon qu'il faudrait tirer : il faut une politique avec encore plus de social, il faut encore plus couter les gens qui brlent des voitures quand ils perdent une lection ?


Qu'il faut payer plus d'impots
Qu'il faut une puissante puissance publique comme c'est le cas dans les pays civilises (Danemark, Sude, suisse...), pas forcment en nombre de fonctionnaires, mais en terme de moyens financier aussi.
Qu'il faut renationaliser la sncf et tous le secteur du tlcom, afin d'avoir des rseaux performants partout en France et pas uniquement la ou c'est rentable
Qu'il faut nationaliser les autoroutes
Qu'il faut moins de 20 lves par classes et pour le suprieur faire plus de TP/TD que de cours thorique en Amphis ainsi que former les enseignants chercheur  enseigner.
Rendre les transports publique gratuits (la sncf et les rseaux de bus/mtro/tram dans les villes), plus performant et interdire les voitures en ville cela permettra de diminuer de manire significative la pollutions dans les villes et donc les cancers et autre saloperie de ce genre. Je rappelle au passage que les ter sont dja financer dans les 2/3 par les rgions donc le contribuable et que les transports en commun en ville sont pay eux aussi en grande parties par la commune, donc les transports en commun sont dj financ par le contribuable quand on y pense.
Promouvoir une alimentation bio locale
Et enfin il faut supprimer Hadopi, la lois sur le renseignement, le 49/3 et stopper l'tat d'urgence
Quand aux nergie renouvelable, il serait bon de viser un objectif de 50% assez rapidement pour 2030 par exemple, car 50% c'est facilement ralisable avec peu d'investissements et sa envoie un symbole fort.
Appliquer un protectionnisme sur les produits peu comptitifs en terme de prix, comme les fruits et lgumes bio franais, il est inacceptable d'avoir cote  cote en super march des tomates marocaines moins cher que des tomates Franaise.
Relancer l'industrie du jeu vido en France et arrter de financer des films nanars se voulant comique.

----------


## tbc92

Tu cites 3 pays comme modles. Pour se financer, la Suisse a choisi la stratgie 'paradis fiscal'.  La Sude et le Danemark ont choisi des taux de TVA  25%. Visiblement, le choix de la Suisse, ce n'est pas ton choix. Et je suis  peu prs persuad que tu vas me dire que si je t'interroge sur la TVA, tu vas me dire c'est un impt injuste...  je me trompe ?

----------


## Claude40

> Et  52/48, c'est quoi la leon qu'il faudrait tirer : il faut une politique avec encore plus de social, il faut encore plus couter les gens qui brlent des voitures quand ils perdent une lection ?


Beaucoup s'accordent  dire que Marine Le Pen fait les bonnes analyses de la situation. Ce sont ses solutions qui sont juges inacceptables par la majorit des franais.
Les leons  tirer sont donc de l'affronter en abordant les problmes qu'elle dnonce avec des solutions acceptables par la majorit de nos concitoyens et compatibles avec l'tat de nos finances. C'est pourquoi la mesure la plus urgente semble de rtablir les finances du pays, ce qui devrait donner de vrais moyens pour amliorer le sort des plus dmunis et dsesprs. Pas facile  faire ! Mais si c'tait si facile, se serait fait depuis longtemps !

----------


## RyzenOC

> Beaucoup s'accordent  dire que Marine Le Pen fait les bonnes analyses de la situation. Ce sont ses solutions qui sont juges inacceptables par la majorit des franais.
> Les leons  tirer sont donc de l'affronter en abordant les problmes qu'elle dnonce avec des solutions acceptables par la majorit de nos concitoyens et compatibles avec l'tat de nos finances. C'est pourquoi la mesure la plus urgente semble de rtablir les finances du pays, ce qui devrait donner de vrais moyens pour amliorer le sort des plus dmunis et dsesprs. Pas facile  faire ! Mais si c'tait si facile, se serait fait depuis longtemps !


Pour cela faut consommer franais tous ce qui est produit en France. Donc promouvoir le local et quitte  faire du local autant faire de la qualit qui ne dtruit pas notre sant. A lexception des zones frontalire et des dom tom ou il faut etre plus souple videment.




> Tu cites 3 pays comme modles. Pour se financer, la Suisse a choisi la stratgie 'paradis fiscal'. La Sude et le Danemark ont choisi des taux de TVA  25%. Visiblement, le choix de la Suisse, ce n'est pas ton choix. Et je suis  peu prs persuad que tu vas me dire que si je t'interroge sur la TVA, tu vas me dire c'est un impt injuste... je me trompe ?


en 1er point j'ai pourtant bien prcis "faut payer plus dimpts".
Que la suisse soit un paradis fiscale ou que le Danemark applique une tva de 200% sur les voitures je m'en moque, ce qui compte c'est que les trains arrive  l'heure, que meme au fin fond de la cambrousse on as un dbit internet dcent pour qu'une entreprise puisse s'installer, et qu'au super march les produits vendu soit moins nocifs pour la sant et produits le plus localement possible.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et  52/48, c'est quoi la leon qu'il faudrait tirer : il faut une politique avec encore plus de social, il faut encore plus couter les gens qui brlent des voitures quand ils perdent une lection ?


Les gens qui brulent des voitures ne le font pas pour gagner des lections mais parce qu'il visent au rtablissement du tribalisme, vu qu'ils sont inaptes  vivre en socit.

Ceci dit n'oubliez pas, un vote pour Macron, ce n'est pas un vote contre le Front National, c'est un vote pour Macron.




> Beaucoup s'accordent  dire que Marine Le Pen fait les bonnes analyses de la situation. Ce sont ses solutions qui sont juges inacceptables par la majorit des franais.
> Les leons  tirer sont donc de l'affronter en abordant les problmes qu'elle dnonce avec des solutions acceptables par la majorit de nos concitoyens et compatibles avec l'tat de nos finances. C'est pourquoi la mesure la plus urgente semble de rtablir les finances du pays, ce qui devrait donner de vrais moyens pour amliorer le sort des plus dmunis et dsesprs. Pas facile  faire ! Mais si c'tait si facile, se serait fait depuis longtemps !


Les franais veulent tout et son contraire

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a effectivement eu un vol de l'lection.  
> Il a suffi qu'une organisation d'extrme gauche dcide de lancer des boules puantes sur Fillon, et qu'une pseudo justice dcide de relayer cette campagne de boules puantes, et effectivement, les lecteurs ont t privs d'une victoire de Fillon.


Tu aurais sans doute prfr qu'on crase l'affaire au nom d'une plus grande justice ?

Il n'y a pas eu que le canard enchain. On a quand mme vu un reportage sur France 2 o Pnlope FIllon disait qu'elle ne s'occupait pas des affaires politiques de son mari. 

Sans doute que France 2 est aussi une organisation d'extrme gauche ? En tous cas, pas seulement : 
Je me souviens d'une grande dmonstration de Franois Lenglet sur France 2, qui lors d'un entretien avec Hamon pour le premier tour des prsidentielles, avait sorti un beau graphique pour dire que le nombre d'heures travailles augmentait rgulirement dans le monde, et donc qu'il n'y avait pas lieu de dire que le travail se rarfiait. Mais c'tait des chiffres bruts, sans tenir compte de l'augmentation de la population. Un graphique reprsentant l'volution du nombre d'heures travailles par habitant aurait t plus signifiant - encore qu'il est difficile de faire des projections avec l'volution exponentielle des technologies - alors pourquoi montrer un graphique qui ne veut rien dire comme lment de rflexion en direct devant des millions de franais ? 

Pourquoi tolre-t-on que des entretiens aussi importants soient confis  des journalistes aussi peu comptents ? N'tait-ce pas un engagement politique de sa part ? Forcment sinon a voudrait dire qu'il n'a pas le niveau intellectuel d'un enfant de sixime. 

Alors bon, rassures-toi, l'extrme gauche est loin de monopoliser les mdias et si le "Pnlope Gate" a pris cette ampleur c'est qu'il y avait de trs srieux arguments pour l'alimenter. Moi ce qui m'tonne et m'effraie c'est qu'il y ait eu malgr tout 20% de l'lectorat pour voter pour lui.

----------


## blbird

C'est sidrant qu'il y en ait encore pour dfendre Fillon... Je rsume les arguments, qui volent haut :

Les autres font pareilsSi personne le n'avait vu, il n'aurait pas t pris la main dans le sacC'est de l'acharnement que d'en parlerLa juste est une vendue

Non mais srieusement, dans quel monde vivez-vous? Vous vous voyez gnraliser ce genre de comportements  tous les crimes, ce que ca donnerait : le chaos. C'est comme ca vous allez duquer vos enfants?

Pour moi tout homme politique qui accuse la justice devrait tre dchu d'lection  vie.

----------


## tbc92

> Tu aurais sans doute prfr qu'on crase l'affaire au nom d'une plus grande justice ?


Qu'on crase l'affaire, non.   Si elle tait sortie  n'importe quelle date, j'aurais dit bravo. Mais quand un type choisit de sortir cette affaire  ce moment prcis, c'est qu'il a l'intention de pourrir l'lection et d'liminer, non pas un homme, mais un parti tout entier. Rien d'autre.

Et quand un Poutou utilise la moiti de son temps de parole pour parler des affaires de Fillon, puis  la fin, il dit : 'la campagne a t d'un bas niveau', la faute  qui, si ce n'est la faute  Poutou.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je trouve que c'est justement a qui fait le plus peur aujourd'hui.
> Cette amnsie gnral sur ce qu'est le FN, sur son histoire, sur ces zones d'ombres, sur ces groupuscules qui sont toujours une base solide du parti mme si ils sont compltement dans l'ombre, sur ce qu'ont fait et font les lus ds qu'ils ont un peu de pouvoir.
> Non le FN n'est pas un parti comme les autres, et au bout d'un moment il faut savoir se prendre par la main et chercher un minimum ( car a se trouve en 10sec ) ce qu'est vraiment ce parti, au lieu de propager cette d-diabolisation qui marche sur ceux qui ont dcids de fermer les yeux.


Si la question est de savoir qui a le plus de sang sur les mains, le FN n'est certainement pas dans le trio de tte.

----------


## tbc92

> Pour cela faut consommer franais tous ce qui est produit en France. Donc promouvoir le local et quitte  faire du local autant faire de la qualit qui ne dtruit pas notre sant. A lexception des zones frontalire et des dom tom ou il faut etre plus souple videment.
> 
> 
> 
> en 1er point j'ai pourtant bien prcis "faut payer plus dimpts".
> Que la suisse soit un paradis fiscale ou que le Danemark applique une tva de 200% sur les voitures je m'en moque, ce qui compte c'est que les trains arrive  l'heure, que meme au fin fond de la cambrousse on as un dbit internet dcent pour qu'une entreprise puisse s'installer, et qu'au super march les produits vendu soit moins nocifs pour la sant et produits le plus localement possible.


Oui,tu avais dit : il faut plus d'impts. Mais c'est tellement vague que a ne veut rien dire. Plus d'impts, pour qui, pour les trs riches, pour tous ? quel taux, combien a rapporte, ou combien a cote ?

----------


## survivals

> Ben, l'autre option c'est Le Pen lue de suite. Parce qu'il y aura bien un nouveau prsident lu dans moins de 15 jours.
> 
> Alors que renforce dans 5 ans, c'est moins sr, a pourrait pas mal dpendre des lgislatives.


Mais sinon, elle (Marine) l'a dit dans une interview que j'ai vu dans un mdia tl de grande coute, si L'Europe ne veut pas rengocier le trait Europen, elle fera un rfrendum pour ou contre la sortie de L'Europe, et si le rfrendum a comme rsultat de ne pas sortir de L'Europe, elle a dit qu'elle dmissionnerait car elle ne pourrait pas mener sa politique.

Bon aprs c'est dans l'hypothse o elle fait se qu'elle dit, mais on connait bien nos politiques... Business is Business

----------


## survivals

> Oui,tu avais dit : il faut plus d'impts. Mais c'est tellement vague que a ne veut rien dire. Plus d'impts, pour qui, pour les trs riches, pour tous ? quel taux, combien a rapporte, ou combien a cote ?


Ooohh je suis persuad que l'on a pas besoin d'augmenter les impts, une lutte contre la corruption et la surfacturation de l'tat, suffirait  mon avis. Sans parl des travaux publics WTF, comme un pont au milieu d'un champ.

----------


## survivals

> Je ne me souviens pas avoir parl de cette fameuse et illustre loi avec vous, comment savez vous si elle m'a rvolt ou pas?
> 
> Bon en soit elle ne m'a pas rvolt pour la simple raison que je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez.


C'tait juste avant les Attentats de Janvier 2015 :
https://www.cnil.fr/fr/quel-controle...tes-internet-0

----------


## souviron34

> Mais sinon, elle (Marine) l'a dit dans une interview que j'ai vu dans un mdia tl de grande coute, si L'Europe ne veut pas rengocier le trait Europen, elle fera un rfrendum pour ou contre la sortie de L'Europe, et si le rfrendum a comme rsultat de ne pas sortir de L'Europe, elle a dit qu'elle dmissionnerait car elle ne pourrait pas mener sa politique.
> 
> Bon aprs c'est dans l'hypothse o elle fait se qu'elle dit, mais on connait bien nos politiques... Business is Business


C'est plus forcment  l'ordre du jour, avec l'accord avec Dupont-Aignan....

----------


## survivals

> Si la couleur du parti politique au pouvoir ne change pas la tendance, alors la seule diffrence avec Le Pen est que Macron n'a jamais t porte-parole d'un rvisionniste, Macron n'a pas pos avec des gens peu frquentable.
> 
> .


Pas vu, pas pris ... 

Il y a ceux qui parle du pass (o je ne vois pas le mal car on peux toujours discuter) et ceux qui agissent aujourd'hui :
http://archives-lepost.huffingtonpos...e-guerres.html

Pendant que vous vous battez pour des combats pass, d'autres continue de faire des massacres aujourd'hui.

----------


## survivals

> Il y a effectivement eu un vol de l'lection.  
> Il a suffi qu'une organisation d'extrme gauche dcide de lancer des boules puantes sur Fillon, et qu'une pseudo justice dcide de relayer cette campagne de boules puantes, et effectivement, les lecteurs ont t privs d'une victoire de Fillon. 
> 
> Merci d'avoir rappel qu'il y a eu un vol de l'lection. Effectivement, ces lecteurs vols vont peut-tre voter Le Pen. Je pense que a va tre marginal, mais on ne peut pas l'exclure.


Surement pas, c'est avec ces gens qui pensent comme Fillon que l'on continuera de creuser le trou, c'est sur que quand ils voient les sommes astronomique brass par l'tat c'est rien, mais c'est nous qui payons.

Le vole de l'lection tait plus dans le sens que je m'attendais  avoir un second tour Mlanchon / Le Pen, on aurait pu avoir un vrai dbat, ma conception de la socit se rapproche plus de Mlanchon mme si je suis pas d'accord sur tout, on peut pas tre d'accord sur tout avec plusieurs autres millions de gens, on fait des concessions. J'ai un ami FN avec qui j'aime dbattre, et sur plusieurs points on se rejoint, je prcise qu'on ne se crie pas dessus ... Au point mme qu'avant le 1er tour, on en tait arriv  la conclusion que si il y avait un second tour Macron/Mlanchon, il voterait Mlanchon et moi si c'tait un second tour Macron/Le Pen, je voterais Le Pen.

J'aime la France parce qu'elle est diffrente des autres, et j'aime pas du tout la tendance qu'elle a prit ces 10 dernires annes, sans parl des 20 annes prcdentes mais bon au moins on arrivait  obtenir des choses. Aujourd'hui, je choisi le conservatisme plutt que le progressisme qui pour moi ne nous fait pas progresser dans la bonne direction qui j'ai peur qu'elle soit irrversible. Si il faut limit le nombre d'immigr pendant 5 ans, soit, au moins ceux qui auront eu la nationalit jusque maintenant conserveront leur droit et pourront continu  se soigner et se loger, enfin mme ces droits on dj t entam, faut voir les conditions de soins et de logement.

----------


## RyzenOC

Il y'aurait eu un vol de l'lection si les accusations port sur Fillon taient fausse, mais il savre que plus on creuse plus on trouve des trucs pas trs catholique...
Il y'a aussi les petites affaire, comme les costumes  13000 balles, mais bon es ce un mal que les Franais apprenne cela ? aprs tous ce n'est que la vrit.

Apres les histoire sur Lepen, moi j'aimerais bien que l'on nous servent 2-3 histoires sur macron aussi, ce type m'a l'air trop blanc, si on fouillait un peu sur ces "dons" on pourrais trouver des trucs trs intressants...
On sait dja que macron ces prostitus auprs de quasi toutes les boites du cac40, comme sanofi qui a comme seul objectif de refourguer des mdocs aux franais comme si les pauvres n'en prenait dj pas assez (les franais sont les plus gros consommateurs en europe) ou TF1 qui vends du temps de cerveau disponible  la plbe...aussi dsesprent que le camp adverse au final.
Dommage le vote pour Mr Propre ne sert  rien dans ce pays.

----------


## survivals

> C'est plus forcment  l'ordre du jour, avec l'accord avec Dupont-Aignan....


J'ai vu a, on se croirait au bonne vieille lection, il a le poste de 1er ministre j'ai cru comprendre. a lui fera 6 mois en poste minimum  D.A., c'est cool 6 mois a passe vite, mais la paye est  vie.

----------


## tbc92

> Surement pas, c'est avec ces gens qui pensent comme Fillon que l'on continuera de creuser le trou, c'est sur que quand ils voient les sommes astronomique brass par l'tat c'est rien, mais c'est nous qui payons.
> 
> Le vole de l'lection tait plus dans le sens que je m'attendais  avoir un second tour Mlanchon / Le Pen, on aurait pu avoir un vrai dbat, ma conception de la socit se rapproche plus de Mlanchon mme si je suis pas d'accord sur tout, on peut pas tre d'accord sur tout avec plusieurs autres millions de gens, on fait des concessions. J'ai un ami FN avec qui j'aime dbattre, et sur plusieurs points on se rejoint, je prcise qu'on ne se crie pas dessus ... Au point mme qu'avant le 1er tour, on en tait arriv  la conclusion que si il y avait un second tour Macron/Mlanchon, il voterait Mlanchon et moi si c'tait un second tour Macron/Le Pen, je voterais Le Pen.
> 
> J'aime la France parce qu'elle est diffrente des autres, et j'aime pas du tout la tendance qu'elle a prit ces 10 dernires annes, sans parl des 20 annes prcdentes mais bon au moins on arrivait  obtenir des choses. Aujourd'hui, je choisi le conservatisme plutt que le progressisme qui pour moi ne nous fait pas progresser dans la bonne direction qui j'ai peur qu'elle soit irrversible. Si il faut limit le nombre d'immigr pendant 5 ans, soit, au moins ceux qui auront eu la nationalit jusque maintenant conserveront leur droit et pourront continu  se soigner et se loger, enfin mme ces droits on dj t entam, faut voir les conditions de soins et de logement.


Tu m'tonnes que vous soyez d'accord sur pas mal de points. Mlenchon et Le  Pen ont plein de point communs. Tous les 2 dsignent des boucs missaires comme coupables de tous les maux : l'Europe et les banquiers, tous les 2 surfent sur la lutte des classes. Tous les 2 veulent plus d'tat, plus de social, plus de dette ( de toutes faons, dans leur tte , une dette n'a pas vocation  tre rembourse). Ce sont les 2 mmes, avec des masques diffrents.

La seule diffrence entre eux, c'est sur l'immigration. 

Donc effectivement, que les lecteurs de l'un et de l'autre soient interchangeables, ce n'est pas une surprise.

Par ailleurs, si tu avais dit : je voulais un 2nd tour Mlenchon Mcron, ou bien Mlenchon Fillon, l oui, on aurait eu un dbat de socit, comme on peut avoir avec Macron Le Pen.
Mais mme pas, ton souhait, c'tait un 2nd tour Mlenchon LePen ; c'est comme si un militant LR souhaitait un 2nd tour Jupp Fillon.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Macron est peut-tre responsable, mais il est trs loin d'tre le seul Ou plutt utiliser mes erreurs passes comme exprience_?


D'o la ncessit de confier les cls  quelquun dun peu plus mr.

Imaginez: Lepen lue, a donnerait plein de gens dans les rues, avec casse et baston, un nouveau mai 1968, 49 ans plus tard. Le dbut dune fin, les prmices dun renouveau, un autre "peace and love", de l'espoir plein la trompette et ce sera reparti pour 50 autres annes !  ::ptdr:: 
 ::yaisse1::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse3::   ::applo::   ::bravo:: 

Votons pour la rvolution : VOTONS LEPEN !  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## survivals

> Qu'il faut payer plus d'impots
> Qu'il faut une puissante puissance publique comme c'est le cas dans les pays civilises (Danemark, Sude, suisse...), pas forcment en nombre de fonctionnaires, mais en terme de moyens financier aussi.
> Qu'il faut renationaliser la sncf et tous le secteur du tlcom, afin d'avoir des rseaux performants partout en France et pas uniquement la ou c'est rentable
> Qu'il faut nationaliser les autoroutes
> Qu'il faut moins de 20 lves par classes et pour le suprieur faire plus de TP/TD que de cours thorique en Amphis ainsi que former les enseignants chercheur  enseigner.
> Rendre les transports publique gratuits (la sncf et les rseaux de bus/mtro/tram dans les villes), plus performant et interdire les voitures en ville cela permettra de diminuer de manire significative la pollutions dans les villes et donc les cancers et autre saloperie de ce genre. Je rappelle au passage que les ter sont dja financer dans les 2/3 par les rgions donc le contribuable et que les transports en commun en ville sont pay eux aussi en grande parties par la commune, donc les transports en commun sont dj financ par le contribuable quand on y pense.
> Promouvoir une alimentation bio locale
> Et enfin il faut supprimer Hadopi, la lois sur le renseignement, le 49/3 et stopper l'tat d'urgence
> Quand aux nergie renouvelable, il serait bon de viser un objectif de 50% assez rapidement pour 2030 par exemple, car 50% c'est facilement ralisable avec peu d'investissements et sa envoie un symbole fort.
> ...


C'est un bon dbut pour la politique intrieur, mme si je pense que l'on a pas besoin d'augmenter les impts de la masse qui paye quitablement, les conomies sur les projets dbiles que se soit dans le BTP ou l'art grotesque, ou lalliance des deux avec le 1% culturel dans toute les constructions public, dans mon ancienne cole o on avait eu droit  3 poutres en mtal de 5 mtres de haut qui se croisent pour 1 millions de Francs, et des tuyaux PVC dans des grands pot de fleur sans fleurs. Pour les autres qui ne payent pas quitablement, mme si a rapporte pas beaucoup compar  la masse, ils doivent pay quitablement, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire de plafonds qu'ils soient en haut ou en bas, en haut srieux a leur change rien mise  part de la jalousie vis  vis des autres gostes des autres pays, pour les plus bas je conois que se soit difficile, mais a responsabilise, ce qui n'est pas normal c'est qu'ils travaillent et ne peuvent pas pay leurs impts, et pour ceux qui n'ont pas de travail, je considre que c'est l'tat qui est en faute, du travail il y en a pour sur, des financements beaucoup moins alors que l'on brassent beaucoup plus.

J'aime bien ma voiture en ville aussi  :;):  faudrait responsabilis les pitons aussi, c'est affolant les gens qui traversent au vert, les vlos qui passent au rouge, les gens qui traverse derrire des gros vhicules ..., paye l'exemple pour les plus petits. Persuad, qu'on peut faire des voitures  eau autrement quand enrichissait Air Liquid.

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'aime bien ma voiture en ville aussi  faudrait responsabilis les pitons aussi, c'est affolant les gens qui traversent au vert, les vlos qui passent au rouge, les gens qui traverse derrire des gros vhicules ..., paye l'exemple pour les plus petits. Persuad, qu'on peut faire des voitures  eau autrement quand enrichissait Air Liquid.


Les (grandes) villes ne pourrons pas continuer ainsi, soit faut interdire les voitures, soit faut que se soit que des voitures qui rejettes pas de substance toxique, comme les voitures lectrique.

C'est sur si t'es dans une petite ville < 5000 hab c'est pas trop grave, mais des villes comme Grenoble, Lyon ou Paris il y'a un rel risque pour la sant des habitants. Rien que quand tu monte au dessus de la tour Eiffel, tu voit un beau nuage tous gris qui plane au dessus de la ville.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Qu'on crase l'affaire, non.   Si elle tait sortie  n'importe quelle date, j'aurais dit bravo. Mais quand un type choisit de sortir cette affaire  ce moment prcis, c'est qu'il a l'intention de pourrir l'lection et d'liminer, non pas un homme, mais un parti tout entier. Rien d'autre.


Le patron du canard a dit qu'il ont approfondi leurs recherches  partir du moment ou Fillon a gagn les primaires de droite. C'est trs plausible tant donn que ce n'tait pas le favori et donc on portait peu d'attention  sa candidature prcedemment. Et quand bien mme ils auraient eu l'information avant, c'tait leur intrt de sortir cette information au meilleur moment pour optimiser leurs ventes. Tu ne peux  la fois tre pour un libralisme forcen et tre contre le fait qu'une entreprise maximise ses ventes  :;): 

Dans l'hypothse o cette information aurait t transmise au canard, on ne saurait jamais qui en est l'auteur  moins qu'il ne se dvoile lui-mme. Cela dit c'tait ceux qui taient le plus proche de Fillon les mieux placs pour le savoir. Une rancoeur  l'intrieur du LR n'est pas  exclure. 

Enfin, c'est Fillon qui a voulu porter sa croix jusqu'au bout en entrainant la dfaite de son parti. Il aurait pu dmissionner et tre remplac par un autre. Le problme de leur dfaite est surtout d  une absence d'entente  l'intrieur de ce parti. Un peu de pudeur et de morale ne leur aurait pas fait de mal non plus, car il fallait quand mme une arrogance incroyable et un mpris assum pour le peuple, pour continuer de soutenir un candidat  la prsidence de la rpublique avec d'aussi gros soupons de dtournements de fonds publics pour enrichissement personnel.

----------


## tbc92

> Le patron du canard a dit qu'il ont approfondi leurs recherches  partir du moment ou Fillon a gagn les primaires de droite. C'est trs plausible tant donn que ce n'tait pas le favori et donc on portait peu d'attention  sa candidature prcedemment. Et quand bien mme ils auraient eu l'information avant, c'tait leur intrt de sortir cette information au meilleur moment pour optimiser leurs ventes. Tu ne peux  la fois tre pour un libralisme forcen et tre contre le fait qu'une entreprise maximise ses ventes 
> 
> Dans l'hypothse o cette information aurait t transmise au canard, on ne saurait jamais qui en est l'auteur  moins qu'il ne se dvoile lui-mme. Cela dit c'tait ceux qui taient le plus proche de Fillon les mieux placs pour le savoir. Une rancoeur  l'intrieur du LR n'est pas  exclure. 
> 
> Enfin, c'est Fillon qui a voulu porter sa croix jusqu'au bout en entrainant la dfaite de son parti. Il aurait pu dmissionner et tre remplac par un autre. Le problme de leur dfaite est surtout d  une absence d'entente  l'intrieur de ce parti. Un peu de pudeur et de morale ne leur aurait pas fait de mal non plus, car il fallait quand mme une arrogance incroyable et un mpris assum pour le peuple, pour continuer de soutenir un candidat  la prsidence de la rpublique avec d'aussi gros soupons de dtournements de fonds publics pour enrichissement personnel.


Sortir un scoop au moment opportun pour maximiser ses ventes, c'est un argument que je peux entendre. Mais quand c'est l'avenir de la France qui est en jeu, quand on sait qu'on limine de la prsidentielle le seul type qui ne va pas faire plonger la France dans le chaos, on devrait quand mme y rflchir  2 fois.

----------


## survivals

> Sortir un scoop au moment opportun pour maximiser ses ventes, c'est un argument que je peux entendre. Mais quand c'est l'avenir de la France qui est en jeu, quand on sait qu'on limine de la prsidentielle le seul type qui ne va pas faire plonger la France dans le chaos, on devrait quand mme y rflchir  2 fois.


Je ne doute pas que le gouvernement soit impliqu, quand a une taupe interne LR j'y crois peu, l'intrt aurait t de le sortir avant la primaire, mais dans cette affaire tout est lgal, le problme survient quand la justice met le nez dedans et doit pouvoir justifier l'emploi en question, mais il a tout  fait le droit de pay une somme astronomique ce genre de prestation, c'est a qui est choquant, plus choquant que l'emploi pourrait tre fictif, a quivaut au budget d'un gros projet qui emploi plusieurs personnes pendant 1 an, alors pour une personne, quelques soit le rapport fournit, c'est injustifiable, mais ne vous y trompez pas, le viseur de la justice est sur un fusil qu'elle ne tient pas, la pratique est probablement courante, et participe  toutes ces choses comme la corruption, qui ont creus notre dficit.

Le chaos, hummm comment dire ... faut arrt, vous avez peur de vous transformer en quelqu'un d'autre ? La loi Franaise reste la mme, les seuls qui risquent de provoquer le chaos sont justement ceux qui ne le veulent pas, suffit de juste respecter un principe fondamental : pas de violence, et surtout pas de refus de parole qui ramne au 1er point. C'est le 49/3 qui a cr la violence et non le contraire, mais la violence est aussi injustifiable, mieux vaut suivre les traces de Martin Luther King bien plus vertueuses.

Soit vous regardez trop de films, soit c'est flippant de voir  quel point la propagande est puissante sur certains esprits humains, c'est d'autant plus flippant mais c'est a qui pourrait tre dangereux, comme en 40, on dsignait les juifs, j'ai l'impression qu'aujourd'hui, on dsigne les lecteurs FN. Faut voir les images de Marines trafiqus comme on voit sur ce Forum, c'est comme la propagande anti-juif o on les reprsentait avec des grands nez crochus. Les mmes gens qui se disent anti-fascistes utilisent sans se rendre compte les mmes mthodes d'appel  la haine.

----------


## survivals

> Les (grandes) villes ne pourrons pas continuer ainsi, soit faut interdire les voitures, soit faut que se soit que des voitures qui rejettes pas de substance toxique, comme les voitures lectrique.
> 
> C'est sur si t'es dans une petite ville < 5000 hab c'est pas trop grave, mais des villes comme Grenoble, Lyon ou Paris il y a un rel risque pour la sant des habitants. Rien que quand tu monte au dessus de la tour Eiffel, tu voit un beau nuage tous gris qui plane au dessus de la ville.


Fausse solution les moteurs lectriques, tu change juste de pollution, tu as vu le nombre de batterie au lithium-ion qu'il faut ? Sachant qu'on ne sait pas le recycler et que c'est une ressource rare, qui tait prvu de s'puiser dans 30 ans et a c'tait avant l'utilisation du lithium dans les batteries tlphone, voitures ... Encore un gros foutage de gueule, ce qui est intressant pour eux c'est que tu fini jamais de la pay ta voiture lectrique, et le lithium coutera de plus en plus cher, un genre de crdit rvolving. Et je parle que des batteries, les moteurs eux mme sont polluant, le bobinage, les frottements des balais ou autres, encore des microparticules ... Dans les moteurs mcaniques, il y a toujours frottement mais au moins les particules se retrouvent dans l'huile et donc canalis, s'agit d'avoir des huiles non polluantes que l'on sache recycler.
Je parlais plutt des moteurs  hydrogne o la transformation de l'eau en hydrogne est faite directement dans la voiture, un vieux fermier l'a fait avec a mobylette, bon c'est sur faut toujours une batterie, mais c'est pas tout le plancher qui en est recouvert.

Aujourd'hui c'est pas de l'cologie c'est de l'conomie, le fait d'interdire les vieille voiture dans Paris c'est pas cologique mais conomique, a donne du travail aux constructeurs automobile, une 2cv (moins il y a de chevaux en ville moins a pollue) ne pourra pas circuler alors que le dernier 4x4 de chez porsche le pourra, ou la Ferrari de je ne sais quel privilgi au dessus des lois, ou encore le dernier modle trafiqu de chez VolkWagen qui a t de plus financ par l'tat pas la prime  la casse et dont j'attends toujours que VW nous rembourse. Mais bon trafiqu, un moteur a date pas d'hier, la fameuse vanne EGR qui ne sert que lorsque le moteur est bien chaud et dans les premires annes de la voiture et te fait croire  des pannes moteur ensuite et pollue encore plus, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Votons pour la rvolution : VOTONS LEPEN !


Extrait de "*64 lessentiel - EDITION DU 29/04/17*"_:



> En France, Marine Lepen annonce quelle nommera Nicolas Dupond-Aignan comme premier ministre si elle gagne le 2me tour de la prsidentielle. *Mais la proposition initiale de sortie de lEuro a t retire du programme que Marine Lepen a prsent aujourdhui avec son nouveau partenaire*NOTE 1.


Cest pas possible_! Encore une magouille_? Je ne comprends plus rien. Elle ne craint vraiment pas la tratrise  lgard de ses lecteurs du premier tour_! De mme pour cet autre *Nicolas*_! Tous ces politicards nont dintrt que pour la direction du vent qui peut les pousser et certainement pas celui du pays et de ses Pitoyens J'espre qu'elle vient de se tirer une balle dans le pied. De toutes faons, vue lthique de la personne, ce premier ministre naurait dur que trois mois !
 ::triste::   ::?:   ::(:   ::twisted::   ::furieux::   ::sm::   ::zekill::   ::massacre:: 

Jen connais un qui a dj achet ses billets pour aller voter samedi prochain ( Lima), avec ses 24 heures de bus aller + retour. Or, Lepen et Macron : cest _chemises brunes_ et _brunes chemises_. Aller  Lima ou pas serait _bulletin blanc_ ou _blanc bulletin_ Je crois que je ne vais pas passer ces 24 heures dans le bus_: largent est dj perdu, je vais sauver mon temps

J'ai vu deux choses extraordinaire, au Prou. La premire est un Docteur (qui ne ltait pas vraiment) candidat aux dernires lections prsidentielles qui, ayant plagi grossirement son propre professeur (une diffrence de couleur de fond et le nom de lauteur) prsente le livre aux camras en disant "Ce n'est pas un plagiat, mais une copie". Ce *type inculte*,  peine capable dexprimer une ide, a t ject des candidats par une commission spciale dont la France devrait s'inspirer afin que les justiciables ne puissent pas se prsenter. La seconde chose est que l'actuel prsident lu *Pedro Pablo Kuczynski*NOTE 2 dit PPK, aura t le seul politicien considrable comme sincrement dsireux duvrer pour son pays, une fois le pouvoir en main, dont jai pu constater l'existence dans ma vie dadulte. Pour le premier point, on en est pas loin en France, et le pour le second, il nest mme pas prvu comme possible  lavenir. Conclusion_: la France est aussi un pays en voie de dveloppement, mais derrire le Prou.

NOTE1 Ctait le seul intrt que je trouvais  son programme_! Ce point (sortie de l'Euro) na dailleurs pas t dvelopp dans le journal mme. Et comme tout est trs soigneusement prpar (TV5 *MONDE* oblige) par des fomenteurs et machinateurs, je me dis que ce nest pas un dtail.

NOTE 2 Si vous suivez ce lien, vous verrez quil y a des similitudes entre PPK et Macron. Avec Macron et sans lEurope environnante, tout espoir n'aurait peut-tre pas t perdu

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais quand c'est l'avenir de la France qui est en jeu, quand on sait qu'on limine de la prsidentielle le seul type qui ne va pas faire plonger la France dans le chaos...


Oui enfin a c'est une apprciation personnelle. Cela dpend de quelle France tu parles  :;): 

Et puis surtout, je ne vois pas trop de quoi se plaignent les lecteurs de droite puisqu'ils ont un magnifique candidat de substitution avec Macron le candidat des mdias. Qui dtient les mdias si ce n'est le grand patronat ? Et puis son programme est trs proche de celui de Fillon, c'est juste la forme qui change. 

Fillon c'tait l'ancienne cole avec son ct cur et repentances du genre "Franais vous avez pchs, il vous faut payer la dette illico par un travail supplmentaire non pay." Avec Macron c'est la mme chose mais avec les mthodes des banquiers, comme les pages crites en caractres minuscules dans les clauses des contrats, sauf qu'il a pouss la plaisanterie jusqu' les crire en transparent. Mais il a quand mme trac les grandes lignes : assouplissement du code du travail, ce qui reviendra finalement au mme que de travailler plus pour le mme prix, baisse des impts pour les entreprises (une de plus), diminution ou adaptation/suppression de l'impt sur la fortune et tous les autres cadeaux encore non annoncs qu'il fera pour tre pragmatique et en marche, comme il dit. 

Comment un homme lev au sein d'une grande banque serait-il l'ennemi du grand patronat ? Par l'intermdiaire de lait contamin ? J'en doute, apparemment la digestion s'est trs bien passe. Macron c'est juste de la communication moderne, mais c'est pour obtenir le mme rsultat que Fillon ou  peu de choses prs. En global il y aura plus de pression sur le peuple et plus de bnfices pour les multinationales et les banques selon le principe bien connu du vase communicant, ce qui devrait largement rassurer les lecteurs de droite.

Il suffit de consulter l'histoire pour avoir une boussole. Hollande a poursuivi le travail de Sarkosy : pas d'augmentation du salaire minimum, distribution  gogo de dizaines de milliards pour les entreprises (sans contrepartie demande) et passage en force au 49/3 pour rformer le code du travail avec priorit aux ngociations internes sur les accords de branches. Gazage des manifestants, brutalits policires, stigmatisation de la CGT alors que FO et SUD taient sur la mme ligne, enfin bref, Hollande a fait encore mieux que Sarkozy! Et durant cet pisode, Macron a dmissionn en disant que la rforme n'allait encore pas assez loin. Je rsume : Hollande >= Sarkozy, Macron plus  droite que Hollande et donc que Sarkozy, a donne grosso modo Macron = Fillon, non ?

Alors bon, je trouve quand mme que les lecteurs de droite font bien la fine bouche, c'est la couleur du caviar qui vous convient pas ? Ne vous en faites pas, vous allez tre chouchouts avec Macron. Y'a d'autres personnes qui devraient tre plus inquites que vous  ::lol:: 

T'es encore pas rassur ?

----------


## tbc92

@Actiweb

Tu considres que ce qui est bon pour le patronat est mauvais pour le salari, et que ce qui est bon pour le salari est mauvais pour le patronat. Comme s'il y avait des vases communicants : ce qu'on donne au patronat, on le prend forcment au salari, et inversement.

Et je ne suis absolument pas d'accord sur ce postulat de base.

Le bon vieux principe des vases communicants, oui, c'est un principe incontournable. Ce qu'on donne  quelqu'un, on l'a pris ailleurs. Mais dans un exercice de thermodynamique, la premire question est toujours : 'Quel est le systme qu'on tudie. Quel est ce systme * clos* dans lequel on va pouvoir appliquer les rgles bien connues des vases communicants.

Le systme clos en question, ce n'est pas la France. La faon dons les richesses sont rparties entre les ouvriers franais, les patrons franais, et l'Etat franais, c'est secondaire. A la limite, je m'en moque, puisque c'est quelque chose sur lequel on a la main, c'est quelque chose sur lequel on peut agir, dcider de faire des transferts.
La question essentielle, tellement essentielle que c'est quasiment la seule, c'est la question du dsquilibre de la balance commerciale. Aujourd'hui, tous les mois, il y a 4 Mds de dficit de la balance commerciale. 
Donc 4 Mds de moins dans le pactole  rpartir entre les 65 Millions de Franais. * On consomme plus de richesse qu'on en produit.*

Alors, quand certains disent qu'il faut prendre plus  tel groupe, pour que tel autre groupe puisse consommer plus, ils n'ont rien compris. L'urgence, c'est de combler ce dficit de la balance commerciale. Si on permet aux gens de consommer plus, l'effet immdiat, c'est d'augmenter ce dficit.  Pendant un mois, les gens vont consommer plus, parfait. Mais le mois d'aprs, il n'y aura plus rien  partager. Tout ce qu'on pouvait partager, on l'aura donn  des magnats indiens ou chinois ou du moyen-orient.

Quand le tonneau fuit, on ne passe pas son temps  polmiquer sur comment on rpartit le contenu du tonneau. La priorit, c'est de colmater la fuite. 

Aprs, quand on a colmat la fuite, quand on produit plus de richesse qu'on en consomme, on peut s'attaquer aux autres sujets.  

Je connais dj ton objection, dans le manuel du militant de la France insoumise, on dit: Lutter contre l'vasion fiscale.  En dehors de cette rponse dicte par Mlenchon et compltement pipeau, as-tu un lment de rponse ?

----------


## blbird

> Je connais dj ton objection, dans le manuel du militant de la France insoumise, on dit: Lutter contre l'vasion fiscale. En dehors de cette rponse dicte par Mlenchon et compltement pipeau, as-tu un lment de rponse ?


Ton postulat de base est faux : on ne consomme pas plus que l'on produit simplement parce que la balance commerciale est ngative. Simplement car la balance commerciale, c'est la diffrence entre les exportations et importations de biens (sans compter les services en France).

Pourrais-tu clairer ma lanterne sur ce dont tu voulais parler exactement?

Ensuite, un des points importants du mouvement de JLM, c'est bien plus de montrer que le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses, en particulier la bulle financire globale : que ce soit au niveau de la France, de l'Europe ou du monde. Parmi tous les problmes qui en sont les causes, on en a un qui est la fraude fiscale. Mais il y en a *tellement d'autres* : le cot indu des intrts de la dette, les diffrences de revenus de plus en plus ahurissantes, le systme d'actionnariats et de dividendes, le systme de cration montaire par la dette, etc, etc

Tu simplifies beaucoup les choses je trouve.  ::):

----------


## TallyHo



----------


## tbc92

> Ton postulat de base est faux : on ne consomme pas plus que l'on produit simplement parce que la balance commerciale est ngative. Simplement car la balance commerciale, c'est la diffrence entre les exportations et importations de biens (sans compter les services en France).
> 
> Pourrais-tu clairer ma lanterne sur ce dont tu voulais parler exactement?
> 
> Ensuite, un des points importants du mouvement de JLM, c'est bien plus de montrer que le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses, en particulier la bulle financire globale : que ce soit au niveau de la France, de l'Europe ou du monde. Parmi tous les problmes qui en sont les causes, on en a un qui est la fraude fiscale. Mais il y en a *tellement d'autres* : le cot indu des intrts de la dette, les diffrences de revenus de plus en plus ahurissantes, le systme d'actionnariats et de dividendes, le systme de cration montaire par la dette, etc, etc
> 
> Tu simplifies beaucoup les choses je trouve.


Un des points importants du mouvement de JLM, c'est bien plus de montrer que le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses, en particulier la bulle financire globale.

1er point : Quand on dnonce 2 problme diffrents, on ne dit pas je dnonce le problme 1 , en particulier le sous-problme 2.

JLM veut montrer que le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses ?  C'est son choix. Il n'y parvient pas, tout simplement parce qu'il essaie de monter en pingle un problme qui est trs secondaire. D'ailleurs, le 2nd problme que tu soulves, la bulle financire. Ce problme c'est quoi, c'est que des gens qui se croient riches ne le sont en fait pas tant que a. Et donc le dsquilibre des richesses que tu dnonces dans le dbut de ta phrase, tu nous dis  la fin de ta phrase que ce dsquilibre est moins important que ce qu'on imagine....

Vouloir montrer que  le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses, c'est comme vouloir montrer que 4 est un nombre premier. 
Le plus grave, c'est qu JLM ait russi  le faire croire  certains. Grce  ces dons d'orateur exceptionnels.

----------


## TallyHo

> Vouloir montrer que  le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses, c'est comme vouloir montrer que 4 est un nombre premier.


Mme le FMI a reconnu que c'tait un des principal souci...

Pour revenir  Macron, l'UOIF appelle  voter pour lui... Quand on sait avec qui ils sont affilis...  ::?:

----------


## blbird

> Un des points importants du mouvement de JLM, c'est bien plus de montrer que le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses, en particulier la bulle financire globale.
> 
> 1er point : Quand on dnonce 2 problme diffrents, on ne dit pas je dnonce le problme 1 , en particulier le sous-problme 2.
> 
> JLM veut montrer que le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses ? C'est son choix. Il n'y parvient pas, tout simplement parce qu'il essaie de monter en pingle un problme qui est trs secondaire. D'ailleurs, le 2nd problme que tu soulves, la bulle financire. Ce problme c'est quoi, c'est que des gens qui se croient riches ne le sont en fait pas tant que a. Et donc le dsquilibre des richesses que tu dnonces dans le dbut de ta phrase, tu nous dis  la fin de ta phrase que ce dsquilibre est moins important que ce qu'on imagine....
> 
> Vouloir montrer que le problme principal est le dsquilibre du partage des richesses, c'est comme vouloir montrer que 4 est un nombre premier.
> Le plus grave, c'est qu JLM ait russi  le faire croire  certains. Grce  ces dons d'orateur exceptionnels.


Faire croire? La poutre, l'oeil tout ca. Je n'ai pour ma part pas attendu JLM pour m'instruire sur ces problmes financiers globaux, rien  voir avec lui. Il suffit de se renseigner un peu pour comprendre que le problme de partage de richesses  (financires et relles, d'ailleurs) est l'un des plus importants avec la mondialisation et l'cologie.

On a jamais t aussi riche en France, la productivit et le PIB on quasimment doubls depuis 10 ans, le nombre de pauvres ne fait qu'augmenter depuis 10 ans, avec en parrallle une augmentation du nombre de millionnaires (rassure-toi, la probabilit que cela t'arrive est infime compar  celle d'tre pauvre un jour).

On a des milliers de milliards d'euros qui naviguent dans le systme financier europen, 2400 milliards qui sont de la fraude fiscale, les intrts de la dette, pays  des financiers privs dont le peuple ne revoit jamais la couleur, qui nous mangent 40% de nos impts annuels sans qu'on rembourse jamais la vrai dette, on a quelques dizaines de personnes qui possdent autant que 33 MILLIONS de franais (en particulier les mdias, coucou Macron), etc., etc.

Mais sinon tout va bien, ce n'est pas un problme majeur.

Une petite vido pour te montrer que le problme est mondial dans les pays riches :

----------


## tbc92

> Faire croire? La poutre, l'oeil tout ca. Je n'ai pour ma part pas attendu JLM pour m'instruire sur ces problmes financiers globaux, rien  voir avec lui. Il suffit de se renseigner un peu pour comprendre que le problme de partage de richesses  (financires et relles, d'ailleurs) est l'un des plus importants avec la mondialisation et l'cologie.
> 
> On a jamais t aussi riche en France, la productivit et le PIB on quasimment doubls depuis 10 ans, le nombre de pauvres ne fait qu'augmenter depuis 10 ans, avec en parrallle une augmentation du nombre de millionnaires (rassure-toi, la probabilit que cela t'arrive est infime compar  celle d'tre pauvre un jour).
> 
> On a des milliers de milliards d'euros qui naviguent dans le systme financier europen, 2400 milliards qui sont de la fraude fiscale, les intrts de la dette, pays  des financiers privs dont le peuple ne revoit jamais la couleur, qui nous mangent 40% de nos impts annuels sans qu'on rembourse jamais la vrai dette, on a quelques dizaines de personnes qui possdent autant que 33 MILLIONS de franais (en particulier les mdias, coucou Macron), etc., etc.
> 
> Mais sinon tout va bien, ce n'est pas un problme majeur.
> 
> Une petite vido pour te montrer que le problme est mondial dans les pays riches :


Tu enchaines des slogans les uns derrire les autres. Soit. 

Tu dis aussi que tu t'es inform, sans attendre JLM, et tu dis que la productivit et le PIB on quasiment doubls en France depuis 10 ans. (Je recopie aussi les fautes d'orthographe,pour ne pas dformer ton propos).

J'imagine que tu as appris  compter comme tu as appris l'orthographe, parce que ces 2 indicateurs n'ont absolument pas doubl en France depuis 10 ans. Se planter  ce point, tout est dit.

----------


## tbc92

> Mme le FMI a reconnu que c'tait un des principal souci...


Le FMI s'intresse essentiellement au partage des richesses au niveau mondial.  A cette chelle, je vous rappelle que le smicard franais fait partie des plus riches. 

Quand le FMI analyse la rpartition des richesses  l'intrieur d'un pays, et en particulier  l'intrieur des pays dvelopps, le FMI conclue : un dsquilibre dans le partage des richesses est mauvais pour la croissance. Moi la croissance, je m'en moque, ce n'est pas une fin en soi.

Par exemple, cet hiver, il n'a pas fait trs froid. Donc on a peu dpens en chauffage, moins que d'autres annes. Moi je m'en rjouis. Mais d'autres, ceux qui ne regardent que la croissance, eux s'en plaignent : on a peu brl de gaz pour se chauffer, on a import un peu moins de ptrole que si a avait t plus froid, et donc c'est mauvais pour la croissance.

----------


## TallyHo

Le souci est que tu raisonnes en richesse et pas en niveau de vie. Ce n'est pas une illusion quand tu as de plus en plus de pauvres (travailleurs compris) ou de CDD prcaires. De plus, ayant une double comptence en commerce et informatique, je suis entirement d'accord avec blbird sur la dette et le partage des richesses.

Dj  l'poque, on nous a form (conditionn ?)  la rduction des cots, les stratgies de pression salariale et  s'enrichir grce  la dette entre autres. Bref,  tout ce qui est problmatique aujourd'hui. Ce systme est bas sur les ingalits et il ne faut pas avoir fait de la gestion ou de l'conomie pour le voir. Ca ne peut plus durer, a va nous mener  de plus en plus de conflits internes et externes.

Juste pour info... Les structures ayant le mieux rsist  la crise sont les coopratives... A mditer...

----------


## tbc92

En quoi la rsistance des coopratives est un argument ? Je n'ai strictement rien contre les coopratives.  C'est un modle d'entreprise qui me convient  100%. Si demain, il y a 5 fois plus de coopratives qu'aujourd'hui, et moins d'entreprises traditionnelles, je ne vais pas dire que j'en serai ravi, ce serait exagr, mais a me convient parfaitement. 

C'est quoi ce clich comme quoi, quand on est de droite, on serait contre la russite des coopratives, ou on serait embarrass par la russite des coopratives ? Je suis pour les solutions qui marchent. Point final. 

Et une solution qui marche, ce n'est pas une solution qui donne des rsultats immdiats, et qui plombe le futur. Une solution qui marche, c'est une solution qui va faire que dans 20 ou 30 ans, une majorit des problmes soient derrire nous.

A l't 2013 (ou peut-tre ds l't 2012 ?), Hollande a eu une trs bonne initiative, il a demand  chacun de ses ministres de lui faire un topo, un essai : comment voyez-vous la France de 2050. Malheureusement, ses ministres ont rendu des copies de niveau collge.

----------


## TallyHo

> En quoi la rsistance des coopratives est un argument ?


Ca l'est parce que c'est un modle beaucoup plus social et dmocratique que le modle traditionnel des socits de capitaux. Et c'est le modle des coopratives qui a le mieux tenu face  la crise. Il y a un moment o il faut peut-tre se poser les bonnes questions...




> *Si demain, il y a 5 fois plus de coopratives qu'aujourd'hui, et moins d'entreprises traditionnelles, je ne vais pas dire que j'en serai ravi*, ce serait exagr, mais a me convient parfaitement. 
> [...]
> *Je suis pour les solutions qui marchent*. Point final.


C'est paradoxal de vouloir des solutions qui marchent mais ne pas tre ravi qu'elles se propagent... Ou alors, comme beaucoup de gens, tu as une fausse ide de ce systme, ce qui n'a rien d'tonnant vu qu'on en parle peu.




> Une solution qui marche, c'est une solution qui va faire que dans 20 ou 30 ans, une majorit des problmes soient derrire nous.


200 ans d'historique, a ira ?

----------


## tbc92

Mais je le redis, je n'ai strictement rien contre les coopratives. Je ne demande pas des lois qui interdiraient les coopratives, ni des lois qui favoriseraient les multinationales au dtriment des coopratives. Je croyais que c'tait clair.

Et quand je dis que je ne serais pas ravi, je vais reformuler mon message : 

Si demain plus de cooprative et moins d'entreprises traditionnelles, moins d'activit au cumul des 2 : je ne suis pas content
Si demain plus de cooprative et moins d'entreprises traditionnelles, plus d'activit au cumul des 2 : je suis content

Et si on regarde quels sont les politiques qui favoriseraient ou dfavoriseraient les coopratives, j'ai dans l'ide que la pire des choses qui aurait pu arriver pour les coopratives, c'tait l'lection de JLM.

----------


## TallyHo

Mais je n'ai pas dit que tu tais contre...  ::): 

Je dis simplement que la politique actuelle n'est plus la bonne et qu'elle est maintenue soit par "habitude", soit par la formation et qu'on envisage aucune autre alternative. Par exemple, il y a un axe latin qui se dveloppe dans les coop justement, qui en parle ? Personne... Je le sais parce que je suis engag sur ce sujet depuis un moment dj et j'tudie un projet avec un espagnol et un italien.

----------


## tbc92

L tu me parles chinois. J'imagine que c'est volontaire. 
Cette discussion sur les coopratives elles-mme est certainement intressante, mais pas dans un dbat politique. Ou alors, faisons le point, quelles sont les mesures de tel ou tel candidat qui sont bonnes pour les coopratives, ou mauvaises pour les coopratives.

Je reprends  le reste de ton message :




> Dj  l'poque, on nous a form (conditionn ?)  la rduction des cots, les stratgies de pression salariale et  s'enrichir grce  la dette entre autres. Bref,  tout ce qui est problmatique aujourd'hui. Ce systme est bas sur les ingalits et il ne faut pas avoir fait de la gestion ou de l'conomie pour le voir. Ca ne peut plus durer, a va nous mener  de plus en plus de conflits internes et externes.



On nous a conditionn  : 
- la rduction des cots :  Oui. En quoi c'est un problme. 
- les stratgies de pression salariale :  On nous a peut-tre conditionn  cela, mais on ne l'a jamais mis en pratique. On a un cot du travail en France qui est grosso-modo le double par rapport  certains de nos voisins (ceux de l'axe latin justement ...)
- s'enrichir grce  la dette : c'est  dire, ce n'est pas clair. Tu parles des particulier qui prennent un emprunt pour investir, achater un logement, tu parles des tats qui paient les dpensent courantes via la dette, tu parles de quoi ?

----------


## survivals

> @Actiweb
> 
> Je connais dj ton objection, dans le manuel du militant de la France insoumise, on dit: Lutter contre l'vasion fiscale.  En dehors de cette rponse dicte par Mlenchon et compltement pipeau, as-tu un lment de rponse ?


L'vasion fiscale n'est qu'une partie du problme, il faut lutter contre le "vole" dans les caisses de l'tat, et changer les mentalits, mais en commenant par le haut et en redescendant, aujourd'hui on fait le contraire on commence par contrler la base avant le sommet de la pyramide (avec en plus trs peu d'agents), que se soit les "Fillon" qui accordent des salaires mirobolant ou d'autres qui vont promouvoir des amis artistes ou encore ceux qui prennent des cahiers ou crayons pour leurs enfants dans les stocks administratifs ou encore l'arme qui cramait ses stocks d'essences pour tre sur de r'avoir le mme budget l'anne suivante ... Sans parl de la corruption, attribution de march publique (comove j'aimerais bien qu'on se penche un peu sur le truc, on accordait un march de grande ampleur  une boite prive mont juste pour a qui ne pouvait tre que bnficiaire en rcoltant un impt, sans parl des modalits de rupture, bien jou) 
Mais bon avec la nouvelle loi sur la rmunration de la dlation, je ne doute pas que les agents seront dbord par pleins de petites affaires et les gros auront le champ libre, bien jou Hollande, encore une petite saloperie avant de partir ? Et dire qu'on va le pay  vie celui l aussi :/ D'ailleurs aucun candidat n'a propos de supprimer cette mesure non ? Hypocrite va, pourtant simple et fort comme message.

Quand j'tais au lyce, on parlait d'une dette de la France de 200 Milliards (http://france-inflation.com/dette_pu...rance_1950.php), et les tats-unis taient  2000 Mds de Dollars, et aujourd'hui on est  plus de 2000 Mds 20 ans aprs pour la France, qu'est-ce qui c'est pass d'aprs toi ? on a lanc de grand projet, comme construire une quarantaine de centrale en France ? Non. 2007 c'est la crise des subprimes, c'est cens concerner les Franais, normalement non, on en  pas souscrit, mais pire encore si tu remarque a commence  explos  partir de 2002, "1er janvier : l'Euro devient officiel. Pas de problme technique majeur *ni de drapage apparent des prix* mais, malgr une campagne officielle louangeuse, pas d'enthousiasme populaire." (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002_en_France)

Personnellement les 1800 Mds avant de les rembourser, je veux une enqute pour savoir ce qui c'est pass, et juger les responsables qui normalement sont grassement pay pour prendre des responsabilits, quitte  all chercher sur leurs comptes et  tous ceux  qui ils auront donn l'argent d, si il s'avre qu'ils auraient en plus tir profit de la situation.

De plus je rajouterais, que leurs mesures de filer plus d'argents aux Banques pour qu'elles redistribuent ensuite, faut pas tre prix Nobel d'conomie pour comprendre qu'elles ont mont pleins de filiales avec et financ leur saut vers le numrique, en jetant l'argent par les fentres en plus comme  leur habitude, ds qu'une nouvelle techno de chez google sort, vite vite faut refaire le site, techno prouv/scuris ? non, pas grave on remboursera ... pff

Edit : J'ai supprim la partie de citation prtant  confusion sur la partie  laquelle je rpondais, je pensais avoir gnralis en mettant les guillemets, dsol de citer Fillon comme exemple, j'utilise juste les mmes mdias que les autres, vu qu'ils ont dj pay pour vous encrez l'image dans le crne, je l'utilise gratos, mais bon all on va faire comme les citations de marque, je vais donner 2 autres noms a va pas tre difficile  trouver : 
Notre cher prsident, monsieur transparence : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...me_463296.html
Un politique parmi d'autres : http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/c...010-965815.php
(Au hasard de ma mmoire sans prendre trop rcent ou trop grave)

----------


## tbc92

> L'vasion fiscale n'est qu'une partie du problme, il faut lutter contre le "vole" dans les caisses de l'tat, et changer les mentalits, mais en commenant par le haut et en redescendant, aujourd'hui on fait le contraire on commence par contrler la base avant le sommet de la pyramide (avec en plus trs peu d'agents), que se soit les "Fillon" qui accordent des salaires mirobolant ou d'autres qui vont promouvoir des amis artistes ou encore ceux qui prennent des cahiers ou crayons pour leurs enfants dans les stocks administratifs ou encore l'arme qui cramait ses stocks d'essences pour tre sur de r'avoir le mme budget l'anne suivante ... Sans parl de la corruption, attribution de march publique (comove j'aimerais bien qu'on se penche un peu sur le truc, on accordait un march de grande ampleur  une boite prive mont juste pour a qui ne pouvait tre que bnficiaire en rcoltant un impt, sans parl des modalits de rupture, bien jou)


Hors sujet complet. 
Tu cites un message o on dit : ce qui compte c'est la balance France // tranger. Et tu rponds en citant l'affaire Fillon(a doit tre une obsession chez certains) et autres dysfonctionnements, qui n'ont rien  voir avec la balance France //tranger, mais qui psent sur le dficit de l'tat.
*Le dficit de l'tat, et le dficit de la balance commerciale, a n'a strictement rien  voir.* Tu auras appris au moine une chose aujourd'hui.

----------


## blbird

> Tu enchaines des slogans les uns derrire les autres. Soit. 
> 
> Tu dis aussi que tu t'es inform, sans attendre JLM, et tu dis que la productivit et le PIB on quasiment doubls en France depuis 10 ans. (Je recopie aussi les fautes d'orthographe,pour ne pas dformer ton propos).
> 
> J'imagine que tu as appris  compter comme tu as appris l'orthographe, parce que ces 2 indicateurs n'ont absolument pas doubl en France depuis 10 ans. Se planter  ce point, tout est dit.


Alors dj, je ne te connais pas, je ne sais pas d'o tu sors, et tu garderas ta condescendance et le niveau d'intelligence que tu penses avoir de derrire ton cran pour toi. Cela te permettra peut tre de juger le fond des messages plutt que la forme.

Ensuite, ce qui est important, ce n'est pas le dtail des chiffres ou le nombre d'annes exactes, mais je referais un post la dessus plus tard, c'est que globalement, la richesse augmente via une productivit en hausse exponentielle, la pauvret suit cette augmentation, en France et encore plus en Allemagne. Tout a avec une minorit qui voit ses finances toujours plus en augmentation rapide.

Ceci n'a juste rien avoir avec des "slogans".

Merci de respecter un minimum tes interlocuteurs, mme sur un forum.

----------


## tbc92

> Alors dj, je ne te connais pas, je ne sais pas d'o tu sors, et tu garderas ta condescendance et le niveau d'intelligence que tu penses avoir de derrire ton cran pour toi. Cela te permettra peut tre de juger le fond des messages plutt que la forme.
> 
> Ensuite, ce qui est important, ce n'est pas le dtail des chiffres ou le nombre d'annes exactes, mais je referais un post la dessus plus tard, c'est que globalement, la richesse augmente via une productivit en hausse exponentielle, la pauvret suit cette augmentation, en France et encore plus en Allemagne. Tout a avec une minorit qui voit ses finances toujours plus en augmentation rapide.
> 
> Ceci n'a juste rien avoir avec des "slogans".
> 
> Merci de respecter un minimum tes interlocuteurs, mme sur un forum.


Les erreurs que tu avais crites taient si normes que ton message ne mritait que a comme rponse. Dire que le PIB a doubl en 10 ans, dire que la productivit a doubl en 10 ans, c'est purement et simplement ridicule. Et c'est parce que le contenu tait ridicule que je me suis permis d'attaquer la forme. Ecris des arguments senss, des chiffres  peut prs ralistes, et tout ira bien.

Accessoirement, Si la productivit augmente, c'est grce (ou  cause) du chmage.

----------


## TallyHo

Si tu pouvais appliquer tes principes  toi-mme, ce serait dj pas mal... Je ne vois pas beaucoup d'explications  tes affirmations et il y a au moins 3 fautes dans ton message (puisque tu veux jouer  a)... Et attaquer la forme est tout aussi ridicule car a ne fait pas plus avancer le schmilblick.

----------


## blbird

> Accessoirement, Si la productivit augmente, c'est grce (ou  cause) du chmage.


C'est srieux l, vraiment, d'inverser les causes et les effets  ce point? Pour quelqu'un qui semble tellement attach  tergiverser sur la forme et pas sur le fond des messages, je crois comprendre pourquoi, vu le niveau d'argumentation (vide), d'une conclusion qui mriterait la parution dans un btisier.




> La question essentielle, tellement essentielle que c'est quasiment la seule, c'est la question du dsquilibre de la balance commerciale. Aujourd'hui, tous les mois, il y a 4 Mds de dficit de la balance commerciale.
> Donc 4 Mds de moins dans le pactole  rpartir entre les 65 Millions de Franais. On consomme plus de richesse qu'on en produit.


Donc pour toi, le fait que la balance commerciale soit dficitaire, ca veut dire qu'on consomme plus de richesse qu'on en produit. Encore un gros soucis de comprhension dit-donc. Que j'ai dcris dans un autre post et auquel tu n'as absolument pas rpondu. Mince, pardon, j'ai du oubli de glisser une faute d'orthographe quelque part srement.

Mais le pire, c'est qu'aprs n'avoir rien compris  la balance commerciale vu tes affirmations, tu oses faire la leon  d'autres.


> Le dficit de l'tat, et le dficit de la balance commerciale, a n'a strictement rien  voir. Tu auras appris au moine une chose aujourd'hui.


Rsum : Ridicule. Sans mme tre drle, dommage.

Bienvenue en tant que premire personne dans mon IL depuis 2004 (quand mme, c'est pas mal ca).

----------


## tbc92

> C'est srieux l, vraiment, d'inverser les causes et les effets  ce point? Pour quelqu'un qui semble tellement attach  tergiverser sur la forme et pas sur le fond des messages, je crois comprendre pourquoi, vu le niveau d'argumentation (vide), d'une conclusion qui mriterait la parution dans un btisier.
> 
> 
> Donc pour toi, le fait que la balance commerciale soit dficitaire, ca veut dire qu'on consomme plus de richesse qu'on en produit. Encore un gros soucis de comprhension dit-donc. Que j'ai dcris dans un autre post et auquel tu n'as absolument pas rpondu. Mince, pardon, j'ai du oubli de glisser une faute d'orthographe quelque part srement.
> 
> Mais le pire, c'est qu'aprs n'avoir rien compris  la balance commerciale vu tes affirmations, tu oses faire la leon  d'autres.
> 
> Rsum : Ridicule. Sans mme tre drle, dommage.
> 
> Bienvenue en tant que premire personne dans mon IL depuis 2004 (quand mme, c'est pas mal ca).


1. Productivit et chmage. 
Effectivement, j'ai hsit sur cette phrase au moment de l'crire, jai pens  la complter : la productivit augmente grce au chmage, et le chmage augmente  cause de l'augmentation de la productivit. Les 2 sont lis. 
Quand on a de nouvelles machine, a augmente la productivit, puis le chmage.
Quand on dlocalise telle ou telle activit  faible valeur ajoute, a augmente le chmage, puis la productivit. 

Les 2 phnomnes inter-agissent, il n'y en a pas un exclusivement qui dpend de l'autre.
Mais Tallyho semble penser que l'augmentation de la productivit devrait se traduire en une basise du chmage, je ne voulais pas l'embrouiller.  

2. Balance commerciale : Oui, quand on importe plus qu'on exporte, c'est qu'on consomme plus qu'on ne produit. Aprs, on peut jouer sur les mots. On peut dire qu'on achte trop cher ce qu'on importe, qu'on ne vend pas assez cher ce qu'on produit, on peut aussi dire que du ptrole import et utilis par un transporteur routier est comptabilis dans les importations, mais pas dans les consommations. On peut certainement pinailler, je n'ai aucun doute l-dessus, il y a des gens qui sont spcialistes de ces pinaillages, mais qui ne m'intressent absolument pas. Mais au final, quand la balance commerciale est dficitaire  ce point, ce n'est absolument pas en relanant la consommation qu'on peut rsoudre nos problmes. Ca ne ferait qu'aggraver nos problmes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ...
> La question essentielle, tellement essentielle que c'est quasiment la seule, c'est la question du dsquilibre de la balance commerciale. Aujourd'hui, tous les mois, il y a 4 Mds de dficit de la balance commerciale. 
> Donc 4 Mds de moins dans le pactole  rpartir entre les 65 Millions de Franais. * On consomme plus de richesse qu'on en produit*


Le dficit commercial est un indicateur entre les importations et les exportations mais n'a rien  voir avec le fait qu'on consomme (ou pas) plus de richesses qu'on en produit. 
Prends l'exemple d'un webmestre qui fait un bnfice de 5 000  pour faire un site. S'il dcide ensuite d'acheter un cran plat (chinois) de 1000 , il accrot le dficit de la balance commerciale, mais il a produit 5000  et n'en a consomm que 1000 donc tout va bien.




> Alors, quand certains disent qu'il faut prendre plus  tel groupe, pour que tel autre groupe puisse consommer plus, ils n'ont rien compris. L'urgence, c'est de combler ce dficit de la balance commerciale. Si on permet aux gens de consommer plus, l'effet immdiat, c'est d'augmenter ce dficit.  Pendant un mois, les gens vont consommer plus, parfait. Mais le mois d'aprs, il n'y aura plus rien  partager. Tout ce qu'on pouvait partager, on l'aura donn  des magnats indiens ou chinois ou du moyen-orient.


Es-tu certain d'avoir compris quelque chose de ton ct ? Comme dj dit la balance commerciale est un lment parmi tant d'autre de l'conomie mais ce n'est pas l'alpha et l'omga. Le plus important  court terme c'est l'quilibre budgtaire et videmment l'vasion fiscale rduit d'autant plus les possibilits de l'tat pour favoriser les budgets allous  la recherche par exemple et qui justement pourraient contribuer favorablement  la balance commerciale.




> Quand le tonneau fuit, on ne passe pas son temps  polmiquer sur comment on rpartit le contenu du tonneau. La priorit, c'est de colmater la fuite.


 Et oui tout confondu c'est largement plus d'une 100 de milliards d'euros qui s'vanouissent tous les ans, entre vasions fiscales, subventions dtournes etc. Une petite fuite selon toi ? Ou si c'est pas important, c'est pas la peine de nous bassiner avec la dette  ::lol:: 

Je parlais plus haut de la recherche car justement une mission qui parle du CIR est passe sur France Inter avant hier  ::ccool:: . J'encourage tous ceux qui douteraient de la facilit pour les entreprises de dtourner de l'argent public,  cliquer sur ce lien. Le pire est que c'est presque facilit par l'tat. L'mission est trs complte et vaut le dtour. Par exemple Sanofi a construit un hangar vide et cela a suffit pour bnficier du Crdit Impt Recherche, des cabinets de conseils sont spcialiss pour fournir de faux documents (qu'ils construisent  partir d'tudes disponibles sur le net pour bricoler des documents ressemblants  de la recherche) et sont rmunrs en fonction de ce qu'ils font gagner aux entreprises, etc.

Tu vois, y'a pas que l'vasion fiscale, il y a aussi l'efficacit des dizaines et dizaines de milliards qu'on donne en subventions directes tous les ans aux entreprises. Je ne suis pas contre le principe d'aide aux entreprises, mais sur le fait que l'essentiel des aides soit absorb par les plus grosses qui n'en n'ont pas besoin, tout comme l'essentiel des aides aux agriculteurs va aux plus gros, les mmes qui nous empoisonnent le plus. Je passe sur les fonds de pensions qui rachtent des entreprises en difficult pour encaisser les subventions d'aides  l'emploi et licencier tout le monde quelques mois plus tard.

Et donc toi en dehors de cette balance commerciale qui n'est qu'un cran de fume, tu as d'autres solutions ? Parce que, le Canada, les USA, le Royaume Uni ont galement une balance commerciale dficitaire, est-ce pour autant qu'ils ont une conomie moins solide que la Russie qui est excdentaire ? Sans leur gaz l'conomie s'croulerait toute seule et ils sont dpendants des besoins des autres (si on trouve une autre nergie, c'est mort). On peut lui faire dire n'importe quoi  la balance commerciale, enfin bon cela te donne une ide de l'honntet de ce genre d'arguments. 

Et puis au passage, la pression sur les salaires et la prcarit est dj au maximum depuis longtemps chez les anglais, et cela ne les empche pas d'avoir une balance commerciale dficitaire, autant que nous si ce n'est plus. Je prcise aussi que le FMI dit dj depuis plusieurs annes qu'il faut arrter d'trangler les salaris car au final a produit videmment une baisse de la consommation et donc un recul de l'conomie. Mais bon le LR est fch avec l'conomie, ou fait semblant de ne rien y comprendre mais t'es pas oblig de rpter leur pipo par coeur, a fait pas srieux.

----------


## tbc92

> Le dficit commercial est un indicateur entre les importations et les exportations mais n'a rien  voir avec le fait qu'on consomme (ou pas) plus de richesses qu'on en produit. 
> Prends l'exemple d'un webmestre qui fait un bnfice de 5 000  pour faire un site. S'il dcide ensuite d'acheter un cran plat (chinois) de 1000 , il accrot le dficit de la balance commerciale, mais il a produit 5000  et n'en a consomm que 1000 donc tout va bien.


Tu prends l'exemple d'un Webestre qui fait un C.A. de 5000 (CA, pas bnfice, le bnfice est de 4000 dans ce cas, c'est un dtail, mais un dtail qu'il fallait noter).  Tu dis que tout va bien. Ok.  Effectivement, le Webmestre a gagn sa vie. Mais je me place comme un chef d'tat, ou un ministre des finances, et ce que je regarde, c'est ce qui entre ou sort de mon primtre. Si dans mon primtre, X a factur 5000  Y, a m'est totalement gal. Ce qui m'importe, c'est que 1000 sont sortis de mon primtre, et un cran est entr.
Cet cran, il est prissable. A terme, 1000 sont sortis, et c'est tout.
Et donc, quand je vais voir mon collgue charg de la rpartition des richesses  l'intrieur de mon pays, je vais lui dire : il y a 1000 de moins  partager entre tout le monde.

Le problme, c'est que tous les mois, ce ne sont pas 1000 qui s'vaporent, mais beaucoup plus.

----------


## stopviolence

Voici les raisons pour lesquelles Marine va gagner au second tour:

----------


## TallyHo

> J'encourage tous ceux qui douteraient de la facilit pour les entreprises de dtourner de l'argent public,  cliquer sur ce lien. Le pire est que c'est presque facilit par l'tat.


Et aussi par l'UE puisqu'il est plus facile de circuler, hommes comme capitaux.

C'est marrant que tu parles de a, il y a un article local que je lisais ce matin d'un nime entrepreneur qui s'est fait gauler par le fisc franais avec un montage habituel dans le pays voisin o je vis : 643 000 dus aux impts. Et le pire... Cet entrepreneur exerait uniquement en France avec une boite trangre et avec beaucoup de clients institutionnels dont la Justice cherche toujours la trace des paiements... On est en plein dans ce que tu dis : copinage, collusions, etc... Et pour pousser la blague encore plus loin, ce patron s'est dj fait gauler et il n'a toujours pas t inquit par des saisies ou de la prison.

Lui s'est fait prendre mais combien passe  travers les mailles ? Et qui supporte ce manque  gagner fiscal ? La communaut bien sur. Il faut vraiment faire un profond dni pour ne pas voir ce qui se passe... Et c'est bien pour a que je dis souvent que les taxes / charges ne sont pas la cause en France, c'est la consquence, on fait payer le peuple pour tous ces petits arrangements entre "lites"... Mais bon, on a des bons perroquets en France...

----------


## blbird

J'ai connu plusieurs personnes ayant t dans le systme du CIR, et je confirme que le seul but des entreprises est de rcuprer l'argent. Pour le faire, dans tous les cas que j'ai pu voir, les lments de recherche taient bidonns juste pour que ca passe le contrle, il suffisait d'avoir un doctorant pour pondre une recherche quelconque qui correspondait aux textes minimum d'acceptation du CIR...

1 millions d'emplois pour les 100 milliards qu'il nous disait le patronat. Il y a quoi, quelques dizaines de milliers d'emplois? Allez 100K pour tre TRES gentil?

Calcul simple : 100 milliards / 100 000 = ca fait au mieux 1 millions d'euros l'emploi sur 2/3 ans. Wow. J'en veux bien un comme ca, si la paye suit.  ::ptdr:: 

Sans parler que la plupart de ces emplois n'ont pas t reconduits je pense...

Il me semble clair, depuis 20/30 ans, que donner de l'argent aux entreprises directement ne sert  rien du tout. Ca n'a jamais fonctionn!

----------


## tbc92

> J'ai connu plusieurs personnes ayant t dans le systme du CIR, et je confirme que le seul but des entreprises est de rcuprer l'argent. Pour le faire, dans tous les cas que j'ai pu voir, les lments de recherche taient bidonns juste pour que ca passe le contrle, il suffisait d'avoir un doctorant pour pondre une recherche quelconque qui correspondait aux textes minimum d'acceptation du CIR...
> 
> 1 millions d'emplois pour les 100 milliards qu'il nous disait le patronat. Il y a quoi, quelques dizaines de milliers d'emplois? Allez 100K pour tre TRES gentil?
> 
> Calcul simple : 100 milliards / 100 000 = ca fait au mieux 1 millions d'euros l'emploi sur 2/3 ans. Wow. J'en veux bien un comme ca, si la paye suit. 
> 
> Sans parler que la plupart de ces emplois n'ont pas t reconduits je pense...
> 
> Il me semble clair, de puis 20/30 ans, que donner de l'argent aux entreprises directement ne sert  rien du tout. Ca n'a jamais fonctionn!


C'est effectivement un gros problme. D'un ct on onctionne un maximum les entreprises, avec des charges normes, et pour compenser ces charges exagres, on leur rend une partie de ce qu'on leur a pris, sous forme de CIR ou de CICE. Mais le problme, c'est que les entreprises qui peuvent monter les dossiers pour toucher ces crdits d'impts, c'est soir les grosses entreprises, soit les boites un peu opportunistes, pour ne pas dire magouileuses.

Ce serait tellement plus juste de tout simplement rduire les charges, mais les syndicats sont contre, car c'est avec ces charges qu'ils se financent.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu prends l'exemple d'un Webestre qui fait un C.A. de 5000 (CA, pas bnfice, le bnfice est de 4000 dans ce cas, c'est un dtail, mais un dtail qu'il fallait noter).  Tu dis que tout va bien. Ok.  Effectivement, le Webmestre a gagn sa vie. Mais je me place comme un chef d'tat, ou un ministre des finances, et ce que je regarde, c'est ce qui entre ou sort de mon primtre. Si dans mon primtre, X a factur 5000  Y, a m'est totalement gal. Ce qui m'importe, c'est que 1000 sont sortis de mon primtre, et un cran est entr.
> Cet cran, il est prissable. A terme, 1000 sont sortis, et c'est tout.
> Et donc, quand je vais voir mon collgue charg de la rpartition des richesses  l'intrieur de mon pays, je vais lui dire : il y a 1000 de moins  partager entre tout le monde.


Les richesses  rpartir sont les recettes de l'tat,  savoir les impts directs et indirects et les taxes diverses, diminues des frais de fonctionnement bien entendu. 

Prends l'exemple d'une multinationale Franaise qui a export 1000 000 d'euros de plus cette anne. Si dans le mme temps elle a rcupr 2 000 000 d'euros grce au CICE, CIR et autres facilits et qu'en plus elle trouve toujours de plus en plus de possibilits pour dfiscaliser ses bnfices dans une filiale  l'tranger, ta fameuse balance commerciale est en redressement par contre la richesse  rpartir est en chute libre.

T'as un vrai gros problme avec l'conomie, faudrait voir  diversifier tes sources d'information si tu souhaites rellement comprendre un peu quelque chose.

----------


## tbc92

> Les richesses  rpartir sont les recettes de l'tat,  savoir les impts directs et indirects et les taxes diverses, diminues des frais de fonctionnement bien entendu. 
> 
> Prends l'exemple d'une multinationale Franaise qui a export 1000 000 d'euros de plus cette anne. Si dans le mme temps elle a rcupr 2 000 000 d'euros grce au CICE, CIR et autres facilits et qu'en plus elle trouve toujours de plus en plus de possibilits pour dfiscaliser ses bnfices dans une filiale  l'tranger, ta fameuse balance commerciale est en redressement par contre la richesse  rpartir est en chute libre.
> 
> T'as un vrai gros problme avec l'conomie, faudrait voir  diversifier tes sources d'information si tu souhaites rellement comprendre un peu quelque chose.


L tu soulignes  la diffrence entre balance commerciale et balance des paiements. Et tu dis que la balance des paiements est plus 'significative' que la balance commerciale. Oui. 
Et bonne nouvelle, la balance des paiements est moins dficitaire que la balance commerciale, mais dficitaire.

So what ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce serait tellement plus juste de tout simplement rduire les charges, mais les syndicats sont contre, car c'est avec ces charges qu'ils se financent.


Tu me fais bizarrement penser  quelqu'un qui rpte cela en boucle... Il faudrait peut-tre comprendre que la compta est une balance et que les charges sont une consquence pour une bonne partie du total de ces charges... En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas en baissant les charges que a changera quoi que ce soit (ou si peu). C'est surtout en rquilibrant les "fuites de compte" que a baissera, tout ce dont on a parl : truandage au fisc, boites profiteuses des aides, etc... Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faudrait pas les baisser un peu mais ce n'est pas la solution miracle comme on aime  nous le rpter.

D'ailleurs, comme il a t dit par les autres, en vrit cette baisse existe dj avec tout un tas de dispositifs d'Etat pour allger les charges. Est ce que les salaris en ont profit ? Est ce que cela a contribu  l'embauche ? Non dans les deux cas... Ca tombe dans la poche des actionnaires.

----------


## tbc92

> Tu me fais bizarrement penser  quelqu'un qui rpte cela en boucle... Il faudrait peut-tre comprendre que la compta est une balance et que les charges sont une consquence pour une bonne partie du total de ces charges... En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas en baissant les charges que a changera quoi que ce soit (ou si peu). C'est surtout en rquilibrant les "fuites de compte" que a baissera, tout ce dont on a parl : truandage au fisc, boites profiteuses des aides, etc... Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faudrait pas les baisser un peu mais ce n'est pas la solution miracle comme on aime  nous le rpter.
> 
> D'ailleurs, comme il a t dit par les autres, en vrit cette baisse existe dj avec tout un tas de dispositifs d'Etat pour allger les charges. Est ce que les salaris en ont profit ? Est ce que cela a contribu  l'embauche ? Non dans les deux cas... Ca tombe dans la poche des actionnaires.


Tu dis  'comme il a t dit par les autres',  mais si tu avais lu le dbut de mon message, tu aurais vu que c'est aussi ce que je dnonce.

----------


## TallyHo

Donc si on a tous le mme constat, quelle est la solution ? Personnellement, je n'en vois pas beaucoup avec le systme actuel.

----------


## tbc92

Quelle est la solution ?

Il faut que les entreprises aient envie d'embaucher en France. Il faut donc baisser les charges, et comme on est excessivement attach  notre modle social fumeux, il faut augmenter d'autres types de prlvements.

Autre priorit : il faut construire l'Europe, et construire l'Europe, a veut dire harmoniser les prlvements avec la moyenne europenne. C'est une 2me raison pour baisser les charges, et augmenter la TVA. Tout le monde cite la Sude ou le Danemark comme modles de justice sociale. Taux de TVA dans ces pays : 25%.

On peut retourner le problme dans tous les sens, ces 2 mesures sont des vidences.

----------


## ddoumeche

Pendant ce temps que la classe jacassante jacasse, #EnMarche ne se dsolidarise pas du soutien de l'UOIF "au nom de la dmocratie"

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc si on a tous le mme constat, quelle est la solution ? Personnellement, je n'en vois pas beaucoup avec le systme actuel.


- limiter/empcher les investissements financiers vers des pays a fort ROI comme l'Inde et la Chine au niveau de l'Eurozone, pour les rinvestir intrieurement
- revenir au protectionnisme au niveau Eurozone pour contrer les pays  monnaie dvalue 
- restructuration des dettes nationales.
- rtablissement des frontires au niveau national, ce qui limitera le terroriste international et l'immigration non choisie (et la croissance des partis nationalistes)
- l'Allemagne investira 8% de ses gains commerciaux aux pays de la zone europen : de toute manire c'est de l'argent virtuel
- en change de quoi la France devra supprimer une partie de son mille feuille administratif, l'Espagne revalorisera ses salaires etc

Sinon j'ai une autre feuille de route mais ce sera radical

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L tu soulignes  la diffrence entre balance commerciale et balance des paiements. Et tu dis que la balance des paiements est plus 'significative' que la balance commerciale. Oui. 
> Et bonne nouvelle, la balance des paiements est moins dficitaire que la balance commerciale, mais dficitaire.
> So what ?


Bah si t'as compris que l'argent  redistribuer n'tait pas directement dpendant de la balance commerciale, on a dj avanc. So what ? 

Et bien justement pour la balance des paiements, on pourrait largement gagner  contrler un peu mieux  qui on distribue des subventions, et lutter contre les dfiscalisations qui sont autant de recettes en moins. Comme quoi cette ide de lutter contre les dfiscalisations, mme si tu la trouve basique, n'est pas sans fondement. Y'a pas que Mlenchon qui dit a, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas lu son programme, mais c'est du bon sens commun, c'est une vidence pour tout le monde et ne devrait pas donner lieu  dbat.

Pour le reste de tes suggestions, admettons qu'on passe l'impt sur les entreprises  25%. Le problme c'est que c'est encore moiti moins en Irlande et donc a n'vitera pas les dfiscalisations via une filiale en Irlande, et pour le taux pay en France on aura perdu une dizaine de pourcents. Et oui on a une grosse problme d'harmonisation fiscale sur les socits en Europe et c'est pas prs de s'arranger puisque chaque pays pour s'en sortir fait du dumping social (rduction des salaires et impts sur les socits en baisse) pour concurrencer les autres pays europens. 

D'ailleurs si tu regardes l'Allemagne ou l'Irlande, les principaux progrs de leur balance commerciale sont raliss avec des pays de la zone Europe. La guerre est intra europenne, et  ce jeu l, pour tre toujours plus comptitif face  son voisin, la logique veut que tous les taux d'impositions tendent vers zro. C'est assez facile de comprendre que c'est dans le seul intrt des multinationales, sans aucune considration pour la balance des paiements avec toutes ces recettes en moins. 

Aprs ont s'tonne que l'Europe soit la zone qui a le moins de croissance. C'est sr que a laisse pas beaucoup de marge de manoeuvre pour lancer des grands travaux, des investissements sur les nergies renouvelables, etc. On est dirig par les intrts des banques et des multinationales qui n'ont aucune autre proccupation pour l'avenir que le montant de leurs bnfices. C'est vident qu'on va dans le mur et qu'on se rserve des grosses secousses sociales. Mais bon c'est pas leur problme, mme si elles dtruisent l'Europe elles auront suffisamment gagn d'argent pour s'implanter ou poursuivre leur dveloppement ailleurs, c'est leur plan.

Et donc il faudrait plus de contrles, plus de rglementation et lutter contre la financiarisation de l'conomie. En gros tout ce que ne fait pas l'Europe actuellement et qu'elle n'est pas prte de faire de si tt. Il faut changer l'quilibre entre puissance publique et puissance conomique. Macron dit bien qu'il souhaiterait quelques modifications des rgles europennes mais ce sera probablement du niveau de Hollande, c'est  dire rien. Je parierais bien  1000 contre 1 sur ce coup l. Par contre une de ses premires mesures sera de modifier le code du travail pour encore moins de pouvoir d'achat pour les salaris ou du travail en plus  salaire gal, ce qui revient au mme.

De plus, la baisse de l'impt sur les socit n'empchera pas les dlocalisations. Wirlpool dlocalise en ce moment en Pologne parce que les salaires sont  500/mois. Ils nous revendront ensuite leurs produits aujourd'hui fabriqus en France au mme prix. Bilan plus de bnfice pour eux et du chmage en plus en France. Donc d'aprs la droite qui ne veut pas entendre parler de rglementation, il faudrait baisser les impts sur les socits (moins de services publics) et en complment passer le smic  500 ... pour bien entendu booster notre conomie... dont la croissance dpend essentiellement de la consommation interne.

----------


## Grogro

> Si la couleur du parti politique au pouvoir ne change pas la tendance, alors la seule diffrence avec Le Pen est que Macron n'a jamais t porte-parole d'un rvisionniste, Macron n'a pas pos avec des gens peu frquentable.


Il n'a jamais pos avec des rvisionnistes ou avec des soraliens fous  lier, des salopards comme Chatillon se faisant l'aptre de la violence politique (les GUDards planqus sous le tapis), donc la question ne se pose mme pas : on vote Macron dimanche sans l'ombre d'une hsitation, et on vote contre lui en juin pour le forcer  la coalition. 

Quant  dire qu'il n'a jamais pos avec des gens peu frquentables : marionnette d'une des familles les plus puissantes de l'oligarchie mondiale, issu de la French-American Foundation, a fait preuve d'un racisme de classe constant, s'est affich avec Attali, Minc, Madelin (ancien facho devenu lobbyiste), avec BHL (criminel de guerre rcidiviste), se fait sucer par Parisot et Christine Lagourde (deux responsables de la crise), Cohn-Bendit qu'il est inutile de prsenter, Robert Hue hritier d'un parti totalitaire gnocidaire, sert l'oligarchie mdiatique, a des accointances suspectes avec les frres musulmans, semble soutenir les no-nazis  Kiev, d'normes conflits d'intrt avec BigPharma. J'en oublie probablement pas mal... 

Des gens tout aussi peu frquentables que les fachos du FN.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pendant ce temps que la classe jacassante jacasse, #EnMarche ne se dsolidarise pas du soutien de l'UOIF "au nom de la dmocratie"


J'avais mis l'info il y a 2 jours et aucune raction (ici ou ailleurs en gnral). C'est fou de voir que ce soutien passe tranquillement quand on sait ce qu'il peut y avoir derrire...




> - limiter/empcher les investissements financiers vers des pays a fort ROI comme l'Inde et la Chine au niveau de l'Eurozone, pour les rinvestir intrieurement


Le souci est que tu ne peux pas tant donn que les actions / obligations de ces pays sont profitables. Et ces produits financiers se retrouvent dans nos placements (priv ou public).




> Sinon j'ai une autre feuille de route mais ce sera radical


Radical de quel genre ?




> on vote tu votes Macron dimanche sans l'ombre d'une hsitation


Merci de nous laisser choisir...  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> [...]la question ne se pose mme pas : on vote Macron dimanche sans l'ombre d'une hsitation, [...]


*QUOI ?*
 ::cfou:: 

Dimanche on vote *BLANC* en masse, jusqu' ce que les blancs fassent du 80-90 %, et  ce moment-l, "en face", juste avec ce qu'il reste, il ou elle n'aura aucune lgitimit.

Tu imagines un.e "prsident.e de *tous* les Franais" avec seulement 7 % des inscrits ? Non mais allo quoi !

----------


## lper

> *QUOI ?*
>  Non mais allo quoi !


Un prsident, il a mme pas sa majorit...

Sinon pour demain et la suite :

----------


## RyzenOC

> *QUOI ?*
> 
> 
> Dimanche on vote *BLANC* en masse, jusqu' ce que les blancs fassent du 80-90 %, et  ce moment-l, "en face", juste avec ce qu'il reste, il ou elle n'aura aucune lgitimit.
> 
> Tu imagines un.e "prsident.e de *tous* les Franais" avec seulement 7 % des inscrits ? Non mais allo quoi !


tu peut voter blanc, sa ne changera rien. Le vote blanc n'tant pas compatibilise, il pourrais bien y avoir 99% de vote blanc sa ne servira a rien.

Si les politiques introduisent le vote ils savent qu'ils se condamnent, donc ils ne le ferons jamais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc la question ne se pose mme pas : on vote Macron dimanche sans l'ombre d'une hsitation


Vous pouvez galement vous abstenir, voter blanc, ou voter Marine.
Personne n'est oblig de voter Macron...

Il y a tellement de gens qui s'abstiendront ou voterons blanc.
Les lecteurs de la France Insoumise auront du mal  voter Macron.
Les lecteurs de Fillon auront du mal  voter Macron.

Macron va gagner de toute faon, mais il ne faut pas lui donner un trop gros score.
a va tre sympa, il aura une popularit catastrophique ds le dbut.
Il n'aura pas trop d'effort  produire pour battre le record d'impopularit d'Hollande son mentor.




> tu peut voter blanc, sa ne changera rien.


Ouais mais symboliquement c'est cool, si le vote blanc recueille plus de suffrage que le vote Macron, a va tre gnial.
a signifiera clairement "vos candidats c'est de la merde et il a grave problme de dmocratie en France".
Quand un type comme Macron se retrouve au second tour d'une lection prsidentiel, c'est qu'il y a un problme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Dimanche on vote *BLANC* en masse, jusqu' ce que les blancs fassent du 80-90 %, et  ce moment-l, "en face", juste avec ce qu'il reste, il ou elle n'aura aucune lgitimit.


Je suis d'accord pour ne plus leur donner de lgitimit mais il faut s'abstenir dans ce cas. Voter blanc ne compte pas en France et a produit mme l'effet inverse : tu augmentes la participation et tu leur donnes l'excuse que l'lection intresse toujours puisqu'ils ne donnent que le % de participation en gnral.

Bien sur, si le vote blanc tait compt, a changerait tout...

Je remet ce lien : http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...fferences.html




> Nanmoins, labstention semble traduire une crise de la reprsentation et peut poser la question de la lgitimit du pouvoir politique lu avec une faible participation.

----------


## lper

> Je suis d'accord pour ne plus leur donner de lgitimit mais il faut s'abstenir dans ce cas. Voter blanc ne compte pas en France et a produit mme l'effet inverse : tu augmentes la participation et tu leur donnes l'excuse que l'lection intresse toujours puisqu'ils ne donnent que le % de participation en gnral.


Quel affront  tous ceux qui se sont battus pour la libert de notre peuple et le droit de choisir !

----------


## TallyHo

Pour revenir  McRon Von Rothschild, on prend les mmes et on recommence... Manolo pourra lui donner des conseils sur le 49.3, les ordonnances c'est pour les petits joueurs  ::mrgreen:: 




> Lgislatives : Macron prt  accueillir Valls dans sa majorit s'il quitte le PS
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/elections/l...17-6908799.php

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'avais mis l'info il y a 2 jours et aucune raction (ici ou ailleurs en gnral). C'est fou de voir que ce soutien passe tranquillement quand on sait ce qu'il peut y avoir derrire...


Il faut user des mmes ficelles, le dni ou la mme sous la tapis




> Le souci est que tu ne peux pas tant donn que les actions / obligations de ces pays sont profitables. Et ces produits financiers se retrouvent dans nos placements (priv ou public).


Etes vous des profiteurs, des usuriers, ou de vrais patriotes europens ? Si vous tes des patriotes, vous avez le devoir d'investir. Si vous ne l'tes pas, nous (l'UE) devons vous forcer  le faire




> Radical de quel genre ?


Radical du genre qui inclut une phase de type guerre des malouines, en un peu plus violent.




> Merci de nous laisser choisir...


La "superstructure" va choisir, et personne ne contrle rellement la superstructure... en URSS aussi, ils ont pouss un alcoolique  la tte du pouvoir et cela a t la fin, mme s'il y avait beaucoup de gens prt  le sauver.




> Pour revenir  McRon Von Rothschild, on prend les mmes et on recommence... Manolo pourra lui donner des conseils sur le 49.3, les ordonnances c'est pour les petits joueurs


En gnral, le genre de groupuscule qui soutient Micron a deux coups d'avances  ... pourtant il ne semble pas considrer que le gouvernement sera minoritaire et mettra sa tte sur le billot avec un 49.3
Pensent-il que les quadrengulaires mettront les habituels boulets au pouvoir ?

Nous avons une classe de dputs qui ne fait que dbattre de textes qu'ils ne soutiennent mme pas, et qui n'ont pas t crit par leur camps. Comment voulez-vous en motiver ces hommes de cette manire ?

----------


## Invit

> la question ne se pose mme pas : on vote Macron dimanche sans l'ombre d'une hsitation.


Zut alors, il me semblait que le droit le vote c'est le droit de choisir en son me et conscience dans le secret de l'isoloir ... c'tait pas a au dpart ?  ::): 




> Etes vous des profiteurs, des usuriers, ou de vrais patriotes europens ?


_Patriote europen_ est un oxymoron ... ou alors c'est du second degr qui m'aura chapp  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Quel affront  tous ceux qui se sont battus pour la libert de notre peuple et le droit de choisir !


As tu au moins lu le lien avant de commenter ? Je sais que a va contre le bullshit politicien qui a intrt  ce qu'on vote (mme blanc) pour obtenir sa lgitimit... La libert est aussi le choix de pouvoir utiliser son droit ou pas.

----------


## lper

> As tu au moins lu le lien avant de commenter ? Je sais que a va contre le bullshit politicien qui a intrt  ce qu'on vote (mme blanc) pour obtenir sa lgitimit... La libert est aussi le choix de pouvoir utiliser son droit ou pas.


Je connais bien les diffrences entre les votes. L'abstention ne distingue pas le non intrt du mcontentement des gens, je souhaite que tout le monde aille voter (et je ne suis pas politicien pour autant), blanc voir nul, c'est le devoir du citoyen et le respect de la lutte qu'ont mene nos anctres.

----------


## Invit

> Je connais bien les diffrences entre les votes. L'abstention ne distingue pas le non intrt du mcontentement des gens, je souhaite que tout le monde aille voter (et je ne suis pas politicien pour autant), blanc voir nul, c'est le devoir du citoyen et le respect de la lutte qu'ont mene nos anctres.


C'est peut-tre un devoir moral pour certains mais certainement pas un devoir lgal. Si un jour le vote devient obligatoire, il faudra galement que les votes blancs soient reconnus et qu'ils aient un rel impact sur la vie politique du pays.

----------


## Jipt

> tu peut voter blanc, sa X ne changera rien. Le vote blanc n'tant pas compatibilise, il pourrais bien y avoir 99% de vote blanc sa X ne servira a rien.


Rien compris.
Comme d'habitude il manque des mots (j'ai mis des X), donc phrase incomprhensible -- c'est lassant (et je n'ai pas compt les fautes de conjugaison)...

@les autres : s'abstenir a quivaut  aller  la pche ou au cinoche ou que sais-je, en gros je dis "m'en balek de vos trucs", et a n'est pas une bonne ide. A contrario, voter blanc impose d'y aller, de participer, et a veut dire "ces deux-l je n'en veux pas".
Dans le premier cas, celui ou celle qui aura la majorit des exprims pourra faire le fanfaron, dans l'autre cas il n'aura aucune lgitimit.

**a me semble simple.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Zut alors, il me semblait que le droit le vote c'est le droit de choisir en son me et conscience dans le secret de l'isoloir ... c'tait pas a au dpart ? 
> 
> _Patriote europen_ est un oxymoron ... ou alors c'est du second degr qui m'aura chapp


Je ne sais pas, il parait que cela existe. Mme si je n'y crois pas une seconde tout comme toi. Mais si on m'en apporte la preuve, j'accepte de mon jugement.

Car s'il n'y a pas de patriotisme europen, il ne peut y avoir de fdralisme. CQFD. Mais c'est l un cueil sur laquelle les fdralismes chouent systmatiquement avec leur discours du "le nationalisme c'est la guerre", et on voit que l'argument ne tient plus.

----------


## ManusDei

> dans l'autre cas il n'aura aucune lgitimit.


Et alors ? Il aura quand mme le pouvoir de passer des dcrets, des ordonnances et autres. Donc la lgitimit n'est pas franchement la question l.
Vu leurs projets en terme d'expression publique, il vaut mieux viter Le Pen.

----------


## Marco46

> Je connais bien les diffrences entre les votes. L'abstention ne distingue pas le non intrt du mcontentement des gens, je souhaite que tout le monde aille voter (et je ne suis pas politicien pour autant), blanc voir nul, c'est le devoir du citoyen


L'abstention c'est dire que ton point de vue n'est pas reprsent. C'est parfaitement lgitime. Le seul problme c'est l'absence de prise en compte. Lorsque l'abstention est majoritaire, ce qui est le cas depuis un bon moment, on devrait invalider le vote et interdire  tous les participants de se reprsenter car cela signifie que les lus ne sont plus les reprsentants lgitimes d'une majorit du peuple (ce qui est un comble dans une dmocratie).

C'est tre anti-dmocrate que de vouloir forcer les gens  voter pour des gens qui ne les reprsentent pas. Si je m'abstiens c'est mon choix et t'as rien  y redire.




> c'est le devoir du citoyen et le respect de la lutte qu'ont mene nos anctres.


Je t'invite  t'informer sur l'histoire du droit de vote en France, tu verras que c'est loin d'tre aussi simple.

----------


## Jipt

> L'abstention c'est dire que ton point de vue n'est pas reprsent.


Et blanc c'est quoi, alors ?

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas, il parait que cela existe. Mme si je n'y crois pas une seconde tout comme toi. Mais si on m'en apporte la preuve, je veux rviser mon jugement.


Une patrie, au sens premier, c'est le pays de nos Pres. La dnomination allemande le montre bien d'ailleurs: _Vaterland_. J'ai peut-tre l'esprit troit mais il me semble que a mne directement  la notion de pays et donc de nation. A ce titre l'ide d'une "patrie" europenne me semble un non-sens car mme s'il y a une longue histoire commune, il n'y a pas d'unit linguistique, culturelle, rgalienne ... au sein de l'Europe. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je me trouve forcment en meilleure compagnie avec un franais qu'avec un europen d'un autre pays d'ailleurs.




> Car s'il n'y a pas de patriotisme europen, il ne peut y avoir de fdralisme. CQFD. Mais c'est l un cueil sur laquelle les fdralismes chouent systmatiquement avec leur discours du "le nationalisme c'est la guerre", et on voit que l'argument ne tient plus.


Mais pourquoi devrait-il y a voir un fdralisme ? Personnellement, je n'ai pas spcialement envie de voir se dcider les rgles de vie de notre quotidien au sein d'une instance supra-nationale.

----------


## Jipt

> Et alors ? Il aura quand mme le pouvoir de passer des dcrets, des ordonnances et autres. Donc la lgitimit n'est pas franchement la question l.
> Vu leurs projets en terme d'expression publique, il vaut mieux viter Le Pen.


Oui, peut-tre, mais peut-tre aussi que "la rue" pourrait se dire "on est quand mme les plus nombreux" et se dcider  reprendre la Bastille ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vu leurs projets en terme d'expression publique


Si on regarde le document PDF des 144 engagements prsidentielles de Marine (https://www.marine2017.fr/wp-content...ine-le-pen.pdf), on voit :



> *5. Crer un vritable rfrendum dinitiative populaire*, sur proposition dau moins 500000 lecteurs.


C'est plutt cool pour le peuple, ce procd aurait pu permettre aux franais d'empcher la loi travail ou de faire d'autre chose intressante.
Je trouve que les rfrendums d'initiative populaire peuvent tre bon pour la dmocratie.
Parce que thoriquement a vient du peuple et pas des partis.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, peut-tre, mais peut-tre aussi que "la rue" pourrait se dire "on est quand mme les plus nombreux" et se dcider  reprendre la Bastille ?


Laquelle ? La rue des gens de gauche qui veulent une rvolution proltaire contre le mchant patronnat pour qu'on atteigne le merveilleur pays des licornes ou celle des faf qui veulent "fo sauv la langue de nautre b pays, la langue de Pagnol de l'invasion #muzz #patriote #charter" ?

----------


## Invit

> Laquelle ? La rue des gens de gauche qui veulent une rvolution proltaire contre le mchant patronnat pour qu'on atteigne le merveilleur pays des licornes ou celle des faf qui veulent "fo sauv la langue de nautre b pays, la langue de Pagnol de l'invasion #muzz #patriote #charter" ?


Heu ... la rue a veut dire les gens ... nous quoi. On n'est pas forcment tous les caricatures que tu dcris ici.

----------


## TallyHo

> c'est le devoir du citoyen et le respect de la lutte qu'ont mene nos anctres.


C'est un droit et pas un devoir. L tu es juste en train de me sortir tout le bullshit culpabilisant des politicards... Le blanc n'est pas comptabilis en France, la seule faon de contester la lgitimit des candidats est l'abstention. Et ce n'est mme pas moi qui le dit mais l'Institution. Je t'invite une nouvelle fois  lire l'article.

Ensuite si tu veux parler de "devoir moral", c'est l aussi de la culpabilisation. Le devoir moral n'est pas de toujours suivre ce qu'on nous dit de faire, c'est aussi de ne plus cautionner la chose. Par exemple, un fonctionnaire peut trs bien dsobir  des ordres qui seraient contraires aux valeurs de son institution. Je te rappelle aussi que nous avons un droit constitutionnel de rsistance  l'oppression, un citoyen peut trs bien s'lever contre l' "ordre" sans pour autant tre un mauvais citoyen.

Si tu respectais la lutte de tes anctres, tu respecterais les droits fondamentaux et le libre-arbitre de chacun...




> Et blanc c'est quoi, alors ?


Tu le saurais si tu lisais les liens donns...  ::P:

----------


## Marco46

> Et blanc c'est quoi, alors ?


C'est le vote inutile.

----------


## lper

@TallyHo, je reprends ton lien :
Depuis la loi du 21 fvrier 2014 visant  reconnatre le vote blanc aux lections les bulletins blancs sont dcompts sparment des votes nuls et annexs en tant que tel au procs verbal dress par les responsables du bureau de vote. Mais, comme auparavant, ils ne seront pas pris en compte dans le nombre des suffrages exprims (ensemble des bulletins moins les votes blancs et nuls).

Cette loi est laboutissement dune proposition de loi dpose  lAssemble nationale en juillet 2012 qui avait pour objectif de faire reconnatre que le *vote blanc est un acte citoyen qui se distingue de labstention*  llecteur stant dplac jusqu son bureau de vote  et exprime une volont politique de participer au scrutin pour dire* son refus de choisir entre les candidats en lice*. 

Tu comprends maintenant la diffrence entre l'abstention et le vote blanc ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Heu ... la rue a veut dire les gens ... nous quoi. On n'est pas forcment tous les caricatures que tu dcris ici.


Dsol d'avoir une confiance trs mitige dans une rvolte populaire, que je sache  ce jour a s'est systmatiquement fini dans le sang et une restriction des liberts publiques, que la personne au pouvoir le garde ou qu'on en change.

On pourrait tre les premiers  faire a calmement et sans violence, mais je te rappelle que hier la rue a balanc des cocktail Molotov sur la police. Et que c'est pas la premire fois que a arrive.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le vote blanc, a signifie : "Je veux voter, mais aucun des candidats ne me reprsente". Et, pour info, c'est comptabilis de la mme manire que les abstentions, en fait. C'est  dire que ce n'est pas pris en compte pour savoir qui est lu ou pas.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ouais mais symboliquement c'est cool, si le vote blanc recueille plus de suffrage que le vote Macron, a va tre gnial.
> a signifiera clairement "vos candidats c'est de la merde et il a grave problme de dmocratie en France".
> Quand un type comme Macron se retrouve au second tour d'une lection prsidentiel, c'est qu'il y a un problme.





> vos candidats c'est de la merde et il a grave problme de dmocratie en France


+1, Ils le savent, mais ils s'en foutent, ce qui compte c'est de rester au pouvoir le plus longtemps possible, 10ans, 20ans, 30ans...

les politiciens sa ne se renouvelle pas beaucoup, chercher une explications autre que "c'est ma place je la garde", sinon c'est pour la transmettre a ces enfants.
Tous les gamins de ces types sont ou ont ete  l'ENA et occupe aujourd'hui dj des postes de haute instance.
Ceux qui sont encore  l'ENA font des jobs d't bien pay au snat ou  l'elysee...

concidence ? je ne crois pas

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu comprends maintenant la diffrence entre l'abstention et le vote blanc ?


Je pense que c'est toi qui n'a pas bien saisi... Il y a une diffrence entre refuser de choisir et refuser de donner la lgitimit.

Pour simplifier :
- Blanc = aucun candidat reprsente mes ides mais je cautionne quand mme l'lection.
- Abstention = je ne veux surtout pas ces candidats au pouvoir et je "conteste" l'lection.

En fait, le problme n'est pas que l'abstention, le blanc, le vert ou le rouge... C'est qu'il n'y a pas de prise en compte du non-choix qui obligerait  certaines mesures. Par exemple, comme l'a dit Marco plus haut, refaire l'lection avec d'autres candidats. Donc le seul choix contestataire qui est visible, c'est l'abstention...

----------


## Invit

> Dsol d'avoir une confiance trs mitige dans une rvolte populaire, que je sache  ce jour a s'est systmatiquement fini dans le sang et une restriction des liberts publiques, que la personne au pouvoir le garde ou qu'on en change.


J'ai les mmes doutes que toi sur l'efficacit relle d'une insurrection populaire qui de plus affaiblirait le pays et finirait ironiquement par servir des intrts anti-nationaux. Cela dit il y a en gnral toujours un moment o la colre prend le pas sur la raison et accouche dans la douleur d'un nouveau systme dont l'histoire nous montre qu'il n'est pas forcment meilleur que le prcdent.




> On pourrait tre les premiers  faire a calmement et sans violence, mais je te rappelle que hier la rue a balanc des cocktail Molotov sur la police. Et que c'est pas la premire fois que a arrive.


Non a c'est pas _la rue_, c'est la chienlit (manipule ou non) ce qui est sensiblement diffrent. Il y a dans les dernires annes des millions de gens qui ont manifest dans les rues pour un motif ou un autre sans tre  l'origine de ce genre de dprdation.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais pourquoi devrait-il y a voir un fdralisme ? Personnellement, je n'ai pas spcialement envie de voir se dcider les rgles de vie de notre quotidien au sein d'une instance supra-nationale.


Parce que cela excite les fantasmes tyranniques des petits juristes qui se voient  la tte de la "commission" dont le strotype fut Walter Hallstein.
C'est la base du technocratisme... dont aucun des postulats de base n'a t prouv. Mais c'est un autre dbat.

Mais l je parlais en me mettant dans les chaussures des fdralistes




> C'est le vote inutile.


Oui le vote utile des gens rvolts, des anti Monsieur 4%, c'est Marine ou Dupont Aignan  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par Marco46
> 
> 
> L'abstention c'est dire que ton point de vue n'est pas reprsent.
> 
> 
> Et blanc c'est quoi, alors ?


Oui y'a dj eu 2 ou 3 fois la rponse mais j'en ai ras le bol de ces gens qui viennent me dire que c'est mal de s'abstenir et qu'il vaut mieux voter blanc.
La rponse est non. Ce n'est ni mieux ni pire, c'est exactement pareil. Une abstention et un vote blanc (ou nul, encore que) ont exactement le mme effet.
Du coup je ne vois aucun intrt  se dplacer et  perdre du temps pour voter blanc si a a exactement la mme valeur que de ne pas aller voter.

Je ne comprends pas cette moralisation qui consiste  dire d'aller voter cote que cote quitte  voter blanc.

----------


## lper

> Je pense que c'est toi qui n'a pas bien saisi... Il y a une diffrence entre refuser de choisir et refuser de donner la lgitimit.


Ah ok, alors c'est quoi refuser de choisir, c'est blanc ou abstention ? Mme question pour refuser de donner sa lgitimit car pour moi c'est toujours le vote blanc, donc explique-moi stp.

L'abstention comme dit plus haut, on mlange tout, ceux qui s'en foutent et ceux qui protestent.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ah ok, alors c'est quoi refuser de choisir, c'est blanc ou abstention ? Mme question pour refuser de donner sa lgitimit car pour moi c'est toujours le vote blanc, donc explique-moi stp.


Je n'ai pas envie de me rpter...




> L'abstention comme dit plus haut, on mlange tout, ceux qui s'en foutent et ceux qui protestent.


Il y a assez peu de gens qui s'en foutent rellement. Tu as pas mal de gens qui ne votent plus car ils se sont aperus que le blanc ne vaut rien ou qu'ils sont dus par la classe politique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On pourrait tre les premiers  faire a calmement et sans violence, mais je te rappelle que hier la rue a balanc des cocktail Molotov sur la police. Et que c'est pas la premire fois que a arrive.


Non, a c'est les mmes que vous avez refus de voir dans la manif contre la loi "Travail". Ceux que vous avez dfendu, disant que c'tait la police qui tait responsable des dbordements.   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Parce que cela excite les fantasmes tyranniques des petits juristes qui se voient  la tte de la "commission" dont le strotype fut Walter Hallstein.


Je viens de regarder rapidement son pedigree et je vois que son inspiration fdraliste semblait tre le modle amricain ce qui est,  mon sens, un double non-sens appliqu  l'Europe mais merci pour la rfrence que je ne connaissais pas  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Pour simplifier :
> - Blanc = aucun candidat reprsente mes ides mais je cautionne quand mme l'lection.
> - Abstention = je ne veux surtout pas ces candidats au pouvoir et je "conteste" l'lection.


Un vote blanc ne fait mme pas parti des suffrages exprims !!

Quand tu vas voter blanc, on considre que tu ne t'es pas exprim. Du coup je vois pas bien la diffrence que tu essaie d'expliquer. Je la comprends du point de vue de l'lecteur, a dit "je veux voter", mais dans les faits ce qui se passe c'est que a revient trs exactement  pisser dans un violon. Du point de vue de l'lection que tu ais vot blanc ou que tu te sois abstenu c'est strictement pareil.

En gros tu dis au systme que tu veux voter, et il te rpond par un bras d'honneur. Moi dsol je ne me dplace pas. a veut pas dire que a ne m'intresse pas pour autant.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce serait tellement plus juste de tout simplement rduire les charges, mais les syndicats sont contre, car c'est avec ces charges qu'ils se financent.


Effectivement, mais les syndicats ET le patronat (MEDEF, CGPME, UIMM, etc.) sont contre. Prcisment pour les raisons tu voques, plus le magot de la scu et des retraites. Le grisbi de l'AGIRC et l'ARRCO s'est ainsi mystrieusement vapor en 2008-2009. Les responsables n'ont jamais t inquits bien sr. Il y a un seul candidat dont le programme est d'tatiser la scu et de sortir du paritarisme (dont d'enculer conjointement la CGT et le MEDEF avec le mme mat de misaine) et c'est McRond Couac 40. Bien entendu il baissera son froc une fois lu et n'en fera rien.

----------


## lper

> Je n'ai pas envie de me rpter....


Merci pour cette rponse que je considre  cours d'argument, tu devrais faire de la politique toi !  ::aie:: 



> Il y a assez peu de gens qui s'en foutent rellement. Tu as pas mal de gens qui ne votent plus car ils se sont aperus que le blanc ne vaut rien ou qu'ils sont dus par la classe politique.


Je te laisse  tes interprtations strictement personnelles. ::roll::

----------


## lper

> Un vote blanc ne fait mme pas parti des suffrages exprims !!


Exact !




> Quand tu vas voter blanc, on considre que tu ne t'es pas exprim.


Faux !

----------


## Marco46

> Exact !
> 
> 
> Faux !


T'es capable de dire tout et son contraire en 2 mots c'est b. Macroniste ?

----------


## Ryu2000

RSULTATS PRSIDENTIELLE 2017
Population : 66 725 000 habitants
Inscrits : 47 582 183
Votants : 37 003 728 - *77,77 %*
Participation : *77,77 %*
Votes blancs et nuls : *2,00 %*
Abstention : 10 578 455 - *22,23 %*
Exprims : 36 054 394 - *75,77 %*

Apparemment le vote blanc n'est pas compt comme vote exprim.
Parce que : exprims + votes blancs et nuls = participants.

Election prsidentielle 2017 : rsultats globaux du premier tour
Ce qui est cool avec ce lien, c'est qu'on a les rsultats en nombre de votants / % des inscrits / % des xprims.

Et % inscrits c'est bien :
Fillon a fait 15,16% des inscrits, ce qui correspond  20,01% des exprims.
Macron a fait 18,19% des inscrits.

On devrait toujours exprimer les rsultats en % des inscrits, a donne une image beaucoup plus juste.

----------


## Grogro

N'oublie pas les non inscrits, ce sera nettement plus parlant de la "reprsentativit" relle de notre chre classe jacassante. 

Mon petit doigt me dit que notre ami le besogneur de MILF dbutera son quinquennat en slip, avec une popularit infrieure  50%. Puisqu'il nous donne des leons sur comment se payer de quoi se saper comme le Rat Pack sur le point de gangbanguer Angie Dickinson, le peuple va lui tailler un costard sur mesure bien mrit.

----------


## lper

> T'es capable de dire tout et son contraire en 2 mots c'est b.


C'est toi qui confonds non considration dans le suffrage, c'est  dire non considration pour le rsultat de l'lection du candidat qui doit avoir la moiti des voix des suffrages exprims plus une voix et non considration du vote pour les rsultats globaux.



> Macroniste ?


Non et en plus je vois pas le rapport... ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> En gros tu dis au systme que tu veux voter, et il te rpond par un bras d'honneur. Moi dsol je ne me dplace pas. a veut pas dire que a ne m'intresse pas pour autant.


On est bien d'accord et c'est ce que je me tue  rpter depuis que j'interviens sur le forum politique, le vote est une illusion en bonne partie, il est dpouill de presque tous ses pouvoirs. Comme tu le disais, on ne peut mme pas rejeter les candidats et en exiger d'autres. C'est une vraie arnaque dmocratique.

----------


## lper



----------


## Ryu2000

C'est sympa vous commencez  parler comme tienne Chouard !

La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir de choisir son matre.
Enfin sauf qu'aujourd'hui le prsident est une vitrine et qu'il ne dirige que dalle...

Le peuple ne peut rien proposer.
Le gouvernement n'est pas tenu de tenir ses promesses.
Dans les programmes il y a quelques diffrences mais dans la mise en pratique rien ne change.

Donc il faut s'en foutre en fait et ne rien attendre de la dmocratie franaise.
Peut tre qu'un jour a finira en rvolution, le peuple ira prendre sa revanche et fera payer la soit disant lite de la nation...

----------


## TallyHo

> 





> Merci pour cette rponse que je considre  cours d'argument, tu devrais faire de la politique toi !


 ::P: 

Pour revenir au vote et laisser de ct la volaille, ce n'est pas si crtin que a de le remettre en cause car il y a clairement des choses  amliorer. Dj dans le fonctionnement  deux tours qui limitent les choix. Il existe d'autres systmes qui me semblent plus pertinent, au moins au 1er tour. Par exemple, pouvoir choisir plusieurs candidats.

----------


## survivals

> Quel affront  tous ceux qui se sont battus pour la libert de notre peuple et le droit de choisir !


Et le droit de ne pas choisir galement, encore de la manipulation de penser :/

----------


## Marco46

> C'est toi qui confonds non considration dans le suffrage, c'est  dire non considration pour le rsultat de l'lection du candidat qui doit avoir la moiti des voix des suffrages exprims plus une voix et non considration du vote pour les rsultats globaux.


Le vote blanc n'a pas d'impact sur le calcul des suffrages exprims. Il n'entre pas en ligne de compte pour calculer la majorit relative ou absolue. Il ne sert absolument  rien du tout  part  incrmenter le compteur des votes blancs. C'est comme a.

----------


## survivals

> Si on regarde le document PDF des 144 engagements prsidentielles de Marine (https://www.marine2017.fr/wp-content...ine-le-pen.pdf), on voit :
> 
> 
> C'est plutt cool pour le peuple, ce procd aurait pu permettre aux franais d'empcher la loi travail ou de faire d'autre chose intressante.
> Je trouve que les rfrendums d'initiative populaire peuvent tre bon pour la dmocratie.
> Parce que thoriquement a vient du peuple et pas des partis.


Tiens donc intressant, nos chers journalistes n'ont pas vu cette mesure, a aurait t intressant de dbattre l dessus. A moins que les journalistes prfrent se garder l'exclusivit des thmes cher au peuple.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un extrait de Macron d'une vingtaine de secondes puis l'tude de cet extrait :
https://youtu.be/4foybatd4IM

a dure 2 minutes et c'est intressant.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui concernant le vote il faudrait pouvoir faire la distinction entre "ni l'un ni l'autre" et "l'un ou l'autre".

Il me parait plus logique de penser que celui qui s'est abstenu de voter s'en fou un peu ou beaucoup, on pourrait le classer dans la case "l'un ou l'autre".

Alors que quelqu'un qui prend la peine d'aller voter pour mettre un bulletin dans l'urne sans choisir un des deux candidat devrait tre considr comme un vote de protestation et donc  classer dans la case "ni l'un ni l'autre".

Il existe d'autres arguments pour dfendre le principe inverse, en fait peu importe mais il est clair qu'il faudrait dfinir clairement une rgle si l'on voulait vraiment s'intresser aux lecteurs silencieux. Mais comme cela n'arrange pas les politiques, ce n'est pas prt de se faire.

Je suis d'accord avec ceux qui disent que la cinquime rpublique n'est plus adapte puisqu'elle produit de telles absurdits. Actuellement Macron est  60%. Ensuite il dira qu'il ne peut absolument pas modifier sa feuille de route - surtout les mesures allant contre l'intrt des salaris - car ce serait trahir la trs grande majorit des franais qui se sont mobiliss pour plbisciter son programme.

----------


## Invit

Pour rsumer, le 7 mai il faudrait que PERSONNE ne vote  ::):

----------


## Mingolito

::ccool::

----------


## Invit

Charlie Hebdo est mort en 1992. Depuis ce n'est plus qu'un organe de propagande noyaut et subventionn et donc ... aux ordres. De la provoc savamment dose et plus aucune insolence relle. Je l'ai ador pourtant ce journal mais c'tait il y a longtemps.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Il y aura bien de toutes faons quelques banquiers pour aller voter. 

Ci-dessous un reportage de Franois Ruffin qui interroge un financier sur les grandes manoeuvres de la campagne de Hollande en 2012. C'est difiant. Macron tait charg d'aller rassurer les investisseurs, c'est aussi relat dans un journal financier anglais qu'on s'est bien gard de diffuser au grand public :



> "Lennemi est le monde de la finance", c'est pour abuser les gogos, pas pour vous...


Comme quoi Macron sait tenir un langage clair quand il parle  ses amis  ::mrgreen:: 




Donc le programme de la haute finance (celui de Macron) c'est de mettre fin au CDI pour toujours plus de prcarit sur les salaris et de bnfices pour les multinationales. C'est pas caricatural, ce sont eux qui le disent de vive voix dans ce reportage. Macron doit poursuivre la destruction du code du travail commence par Hollande, c'est son job. C'est l'objectif prioritaire, la privatisation des services sociaux poursuit son chemin et une nouvelle baisse des impts sur les bnfices des entreprises dj acquise, le reste c'est du cosmtique pour abuser les gogos (nous).

C'est pour cela qu'il est pour le TAFTA et autres traits qui vont contre l'intrt des peuples  dfinir eux-mmes des rgles quitables. Sa dernire grande blague est de dire qu'il va runir un comit d'experts pour tudier ces traits en profondeur et en tirer une conclusion. 

Experts dsigns par qui ? On connait dj le systme, c'est le mme type d'experts que ceux de la commission europenne qui ont dcid sur la base d'tudes fournies pas les industriels, que le glyphosate n'tait potentiellement pas dangereux, alors que des tudes universitaires indpendantes et l'organisation mondiale pour la sant classent ce produit comme cancrigne probable. En gros il va demander aux financiers si a les arrange, et on connait dj la rponse. Mais comme ce sera pass par des soi-disant Experts, a permettra de dcrter un intrt gnral. C'est la routine du foutage de gueule actuel.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour rsumer, le 7 mai il faudrait que PERSONNE ne vote


a se conoit mais si personne ne vote alors qu'elle est l'intrt pour chaque parti politique d'engager tout un barnum, toute une artillerie en meetings, rceptions, petits-fours champagne,experts en communications,hologramme pour Mlenchon..? Tout a pour rien ?
Sans compter que les mdias nous bassinent  longueur de journe sur les lections jusqu' l'overdose de dbats, d'infos en tout genre...

----------


## Invit

> a se conoit mais si personne ne vote alors qu'elle est l'intrt pour chaque parti politique d'engager tout un barnum, toute une artillerie en meetings, rceptions, petits-fours champagne,experts en communications,hologramme pour Mlenchon..? Tout a pour rien ?


C'est a qui serait savoureux car a mettrait en valeur la vanit de tout ce cirque mdiatique. Ce serait l'ultime pied de nez  ce systme qui fait de plus en plus l'unanimit contre lui et  juste titre.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est a qui serait savoureux car a mettrait en valeur la vanit de tout ce cirque mdiatique. Ce serait l'ultime pied de nez  ce systme qui fait de plus en plus l'unanimit contre lui et  juste titre.


bien d'accord mais l c'est le risque de jouer les Don Quichotte contre les moulins  vent, David contre Goliath  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Ce pav dans la mare...

----------


## tbc92

> Bah si t'as compris que l'argent  redistribuer n'tait pas directement dpendant de la balance commerciale, on a dj avanc. So what ? 
> 
> Et bien justement pour la balance des paiements, on pourrait largement gagner  contrler un peu mieux  qui on distribue des subventions, et lutter contre les dfiscalisations qui sont autant de recettes en moins. Comme quoi cette ide de lutter contre les dfiscalisations, mme si tu la trouve basique, n'est pas sans fondement. Y'a pas que Mlenchon qui dit a, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas lu son programme, mais c'est du bon sens commun, c'est une vidence pour tout le monde et ne devrait pas donner lieu  dbat.
> 
> Pour le reste de tes suggestions, admettons qu'on passe l'impt sur les entreprises  25%. Le problme c'est que c'est encore moiti moins en Irlande et donc a n'vitera pas les dfiscalisations via une filiale en Irlande, et pour le taux pay en France on aura perdu une dizaine de pourcents. Et oui on a une grosse problme d'harmonisation fiscale sur les socits en Europe et c'est pas prs de s'arranger puisque chaque pays pour s'en sortir fait du dumping social (rduction des salaires et impts sur les socits en baisse) pour concurrencer les autres pays europens. 
> 
> D'ailleurs si tu regardes l'Allemagne ou l'Irlande, les principaux progrs de leur balance commerciale sont raliss avec des pays de la zone Europe. La guerre est intra europenne, et  ce jeu l, pour tre toujours plus comptitif face  son voisin, la logique veut que tous les taux d'impositions tendent vers zro. C'est assez facile de comprendre que c'est dans le seul intrt des multinationales, sans aucune considration pour la balance des paiements avec toutes ces recettes en moins. 
> 
> Aprs ont s'tonne que l'Europe soit la zone qui a le moins de croissance. C'est sr que a laisse pas beaucoup de marge de manoeuvre pour lancer des grands travaux, des investissements sur les nergies renouvelables, etc. On est dirig par les intrts des banques et des multinationales qui n'ont aucune autre proccupation pour l'avenir que le montant de leurs bnfices. C'est vident qu'on va dans le mur et qu'on se rserve des grosses secousses sociales. Mais bon c'est pas leur problme, mme si elles dtruisent l'Europe elles auront suffisamment gagn d'argent pour s'implanter ou poursuivre leur dveloppement ailleurs, c'est leur plan.
> ...


On ne parle pas du mme sujet. je parle des charges sociales. Je fais une fixation sur les charges sociales. Sur les impts, je vais dire que je n'ai pas d'avis. Je ne prtends pas avoir une opinion argumente sur tout. Peut-tre aussi parce que les charges sociales, a se compte en centaines de Mds d', alors que les impts, a pse beaucoup moins.

Ce que je constate ( http://www.cleiss.fr/docs/cotisations/ par exemple), c'est que les charges patronales (ce qu'on ajoute au salaire brut), a reprsente en France environ 40% du salaire brut. Et plus pour les salaires levs. (Rassurez moi, pour les plus bas salaire, ce ne sont pas ces taux, il y a bien des rductions de charges ?) 
Alors que dans les autres pays, on tourne entre 20% et 30%. C'est d'ailleurs amusant de constater que pour la France, le tableau compte une vingtaine de lignes, alors qu'il suffit de 4 ou 5 lignes pour les autres pays.

Quand on met des prlvements levs sur une assiette donne, c'est qu'on veut pnaliser un certain type de comportement : on a des taxes leves sur le tabac, pour dissuader de fumer, des taxes leves sur l'alcool, pour diminuer la consommation, et des charges leves sur le travail ... pour dissuader les entreprises de recruter ou d'augmenter les salaires ? Qu'on diminue les charges sur le travail. Et qu'on augmente n'importe quel autre prlvement pour compenser, si vous voulez, a m'est gal.

D'autant plus que c'est un cercle vicieux. On a des cotisations leves, pour pouvoir verser des prestations aux chmeurs/retraits. Mais ces prestations leves crent du chmage. Il faut donc augmenter les prlvements, puis qu'il y a plus de chmeurs. La spirale infernale est lance.

Sur 100 de prlvements obligatoires, il doit y avoir  peu prs 60 qui sont des charges sur le travail. Je ne connais pas le ratio prcis, ni pour la France, ni pour les pays voisins. Mais je serais trs curieux de le savoir.

----------


## TallyHo

> On a des cotisations leves, pour pouvoir verser des prestations aux chmeurs/retraits. Mais ces prestations leves crent du chmage. Il faut donc augmenter les prlvements, puis qu'il y a plus de chmeurs. La spirale infernale est lance.


On a des prlvements levs car il y a d'normes pertes qui ne sont pas dues aux soi-disant "assists" ou  un systme social coteux. La fraude fiscale pse trs lourd. En fait, elle cote 70 fois plus que la fraude sociale des particuliers. La fraude fiscale est value  60-80 milliards, avec a tu couvres le dficit de la scu, le RSA et il t'en reste encore... Donc il y a un moment o il faut bien rtablir l'quilibre de ces pertes colossales en taxant. Il y a de l'argent qui fuite, il est l le problme et ce n'est pas du ct des odieux sans-dent profiteurs que a fuit le plus...

----------


## Jipt

> bien d'accord mais l c'est le risque de jouer les Don Quichotte contre les moulins  vent, David contre Goliath


_Qui ne risque rien n'a rien_, dit le proverbe.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On ne parle pas du mme sujet. je parle des charges sociales. Je fais une fixation sur les charges sociales


Tu as donc chang de fixation, prcdemment tu faisais une fixation sur la balance commerciale. Qui dirige tes fixations ?

La comparaison avec les autres pays ne peut se faire que sur la base des prestations qui sont fournies par ces charges. En France effectivement a sert  financer beaucoup de choses : l'assurance maladie, les retraites, les allocations familiales, le chmage, les accidents du travail, la formation continue, les transport etc. etc. et une dernire ligne "autres charges patronales" dont je ne ne sais pas  quoi elle correspond.

Enfin bon si les autres pays ont moins de prlvements mais moins services avec leurs cotisations, c'est normal. Aprs, rpartir autrement les impts, c'est pas impossible, faut voir, mais "n'importe quoi" comme tu le dis, n'est pas une proposition acceptable. Faudrait voir avec des fiscalistes.




> D'autant plus que c'est un cercle vicieux. On a des cotisations leves, pour pouvoir verser des prestations aux chmeurs/retraits. Mais ces prestations leves crent du chmage. Il faut donc augmenter les prlvements, puis qu'il y a plus de chmeurs. La spirale infernale est lance.


Tu fais une autre fixation sur les chmeurs, apparemment tes fixations sont trs slectives. D'autant plus que j'ai ma feuille de paye sous les yeux et les cotisations chmage ne reprsentent que 7% du total des charges patronales (vrifies sur ta fiche de paye cela devrait tre du mme ordre).

La baisse constante des rmunrations des salaris (compares  l'inflation relle) est aussi un problme essentiel pour la reprise de l'conomie. Le tourisme, les loisirs, la construction, l'hotellerie/restauration/bars et tous les mtiers de services dpendent des revenus disponibles. L'histoire des produits chinois qui seraient les grands gagnants d'un relvement des salaires est un argument pour berner les gogos comme dirait Macron, de mme que la stigmatisation des chmeurs sert  faire accepter des conditions de travail de plus en plus dures pour ceux qui en ont un, sans regarder les vrais problmes de l'accroissement des bnfices financiers au dtriment des rmunrations des salaris.

----------


## sneb5757

> C'est sympa vous commencez  parler comme tienne Chouard !
> 
> La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir de choisir son matre.
> Enfin sauf qu'aujourd'hui le prsident est une vitrine et qu'il ne dirige que dalle...
> 
> Le peuple ne peut rien proposer.
> Le gouvernement n'est pas tenu de tenir ses promesses.
> Dans les programmes il y a quelques diffrences mais dans la mise en pratique rien ne change.
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais dans la vie mais fait attention de ne pas tre considr comme lite de la nation  par les rvolutionnaire en carton. 

Moi gagnant bien ma vie dans une boite de conseil en informatique pour le secteur financier je suis pas compltement sr d'chapper  une sois disant revanche  ::D:  ( et je suis sr que c'est le cas d'autres informaticien ici ) .

----------


## Marco46

> On ne parle pas du mme sujet. je parle des charges sociales. Je fais une fixation sur les charges sociales. Sur les impts, je vais dire que je n'ai pas d'avis. Je ne prtends pas avoir une opinion argumente sur tout. Peut-tre aussi parce que les charges sociales, a se compte en centaines de Mds d', alors que les impts, a pse beaucoup moins.


Ben tu m'tonnes, tu mets dans un mme sac tout le montant de la scurit sociale, des retraites, et de l'assurance chmage. Forcment a fait un sacr volume.

Ceci dit c'est un biais parce que :
- les cotisations servant  financer l'assurance chmage reprsentent quelque chose comme 20% du montant total
- elles sont majoritairement finances par les cotisations payes par les salaris.

En d'autres termes, le poids de l'assurance chmage pse sur les paules des salaris, pas des patrons ( l'inverse de l'assurance maladie qui pse exclusivement sur le dos des entreprises).




> Ce que je constate ( http://www.cleiss.fr/docs/cotisations/ par exemple), c'est que les charges patronales (ce qu'on ajoute au salaire brut), a reprsente en France environ 40% du salaire brut. Et plus pour les salaires levs. (Rassurez moi, pour les plus bas salaire, ce ne sont pas ces taux, il y a bien des rductions de charges ?) 
> Alors que dans les autres pays, on tourne entre 20% et 30%. C'est d'ailleurs amusant de constater que pour la France, le tableau compte une vingtaine de lignes, alors qu'il suffit de 4 ou 5 lignes pour les autres pays.


Ces montants trs importants ne semblent pas empcher les riches employeurs de soustraire  l'impt chaque anne le montant de la dette publique. Tiens c'est bizarre a, si tout le monde payait ses impts il n'y aurait pas de dette ...  ::cfou:: 




> D'autant plus que c'est un cercle vicieux. On a des cotisations leves, pour pouvoir verser des prestations aux chmeurs/retraits. Mais ces prestations leves crent du chmage. Il faut donc augmenter les prlvements, puis qu'il y a plus de chmeurs. La spirale infernale est lance.
> 
> Sur 100 de prlvements obligatoires, il doit y avoir  peu prs 60 qui sont des charges sur le travail. Je ne connais pas le ratio prcis, ni pour la France, ni pour les pays voisins. Mais je serais trs curieux de le savoir.


L'assurance chmage pse sur les salaris, pas sur les patrons. Tu peux dire que la couverture mdicale franaise rend moins comptitive la France face  l'tranger, a ok, mais pas que l'assurance chmage cre du chmage c'est juste faux, je veux dire factuellement c'est faux puisque les entreprises paient trs peu de charges lies  l'assurance chmage.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais dans la vie mais fait attention de ne pas tre considr comme lite de la nation  par les rvolutionnaire en carton. 
> Moi gagnant bien ma vie dans une boite de conseil en informatique pour le secteur financier je suis pas compltement sr d'chapper  une sois disant revanche  ( et je suis sr que c'est le cas d'autres informaticien ici ) .


_"L'lite est la minorit d'individus auxquels s'attache, dans une socit, un prestige et en pratique le plus de pouvoir d  des qualits naturelles ou acquises. Le terme dlite superpose les notions de meilleurs et d' lection."_ (source)

Sauf erreur de ma part je ne crois pas que tu sois concern  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais dans la vie mais fait attention de ne pas tre considr comme lite de la nation


Je ne suis pas banquier, je ne travail pas dans un mdia mainstream, je n'ai jamais t au gouvernement, je ne suis pas  la tte d'une multinationale qui vite les impts, donc je suis clean, je ne fais pas partie des ennemis de la France.

Il faut que les peuples arrivent  bien identifier qui est le vritable ennemi.
L'UMPS essaie de nous faire croire que le problme c'est ceux qui arnaquent l'aide sociale, ou que le problme c'est les musulmans, ou n'importe quoi d'autre.

Alors que le problme c'est l'quipe compos des banques, des politiciens, des mdias et des gros patrons.
Ce sont eux qui ont voulu le chmage et l'immigration massive, c'est une lite qui est isol de la ralit, ils sont dans leur bulle et ne pensent qu'a leur intrts, ils ne sont pas attach  la France, ils ne sont pas attach aux franais.

Nous sommes tous les victimes des mmes personnes.
Il faudrait en prendre conscience un jour.

L on va vers la suppression de plus en plus de progrs sociaux, de plus en plus de chmage, de misre, de prcarit, etc.

----------


## GPPro

> _"L'lite est la minorit d'individus auxquels s'attache, dans une socit, un prestige et en pratique le plus de pouvoir d  des qualits naturelles ou acquises. Le terme dlite superpose les notions de meilleurs et d' lection."_ (source)
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part je ne crois pas que tu sois concern


La grande force du systme est de faire croire  des personnes dans son (notre) cas qu'elles font partie du systme. Ainsi il y a de bonnes chances qu'ils deviennent de bons petits soldats dfenseur du systme...

Edit : j'avais oubli "cas" et a ne voulait pas dire grand chose l...

----------


## Invit

Il faudra bien qu'un jour quelqu'un s'attaque  la dfinition prcise de ce qu'est le "systme" car c'est un concept relativement flou ... joker  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> la dfinition prcise de ce qu'est le "systme"


De toute faon la plupart des termes ont plusieurs dfinitions.
Mais pour moi le systme, c'est ceux qui ont le pouvoir (comme les banques) et ceux qui font de la propagande (comme les mdias).

Ils partagent une idologie en commun, ils sont dans la mme bulle et ils ne bossent pas dans lintrt du peuple.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il faudra bien qu'un jour quelqu'un s'attaque  la dfinition prcise de ce qu'est le "systme" car c'est un concept relativement flou ... joker


Oligarchie.

----------


## GPPro

> Oligarchie.


Oui, des gens qui privilgient l'entre soi, vont dans les mmes coles, frquentent les mmes institutions, partage la mme idologie etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

Des fois ils se retrouvent pour manger ensemble !
Aux dners du Sicle, llite du pouvoir se restaure
_En France comme dans la plupart des dmocraties librales, les membres de la classe dirigeante constituent un groupe social conscient de lui et spar des autres. Mais lintgration  ce monde ne sopre pas spontanment. Entame au moment des tudes, elle se prolonge au sein de cercles litistes, tel Le Sicle, et de rceptions mondaines o se coudoient les vedettes issues de divers horizons professionnels._

a me rappel le documentaire "les nouveaux chiens de garde" :


Les gros patrons, les politiciens et les mdias sont potes !
Normalement il devrait il y avoir une sparation.

Pas comme la prsentatrice de BFM qui sert la main de Macron :

----------


## sneb5757

> _"L'lite est la minorit d'individus auxquels s'attache, dans une socit, un prestige et en pratique le plus de pouvoir d  des qualits naturelles ou acquises. Le terme dlite superpose les notions de meilleurs et d' lection."_ (source)
> 
> Sauf erreur de ma part je ne crois pas que tu sois concern


Franchement non mais tu serais surpris de savoir pour certains o commence la richesse et o commence l'elitisme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui, des gens qui privilgient l'entre soi, vont dans les mmes coles, frquentent les mmes institutions, partage la mme idologie etc...


Tu as oubli "couchent ensemble"... Il faut assurer la continuit du systme !  ::D:

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu as oubli "couchent ensemble"... Il faut assurer la continuit du systme !


ou pour faire de la promotion canap

----------


## Grogro

> La grande force du systme est de faire croire  des personnes dans son (notre) cas qu'elles font partie du systme. Ainsi il y a de bonnes chances qu'ils deviennent de bons petits soldats dfenseur du systme...


Hmmm je dirais plutt que la plus grande force du systme est de convaincre les gens qu'il n'existe pas de systme. Que ce soit par des mots-totems comme "mritocratie", "transparence", ou plus fort encore : avoir fait croire que la manipulation, par nature, ne peut exister que dans les rgimes autoritaires et pas dans les dmocraties.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La grande force du systme est de faire croire  des personnes dans son (notre) cas qu'elles font partie du systme. Ainsi il y a de bonnes chances qu'ils deviennent de bons petits soldats dfenseur du systme...





> Hmmm je dirais plutt que la plus grande force du systme est de convaincre les gens qu'il n'existe pas de systme. Que ce soit par des mots-totems comme "mritocratie", "transparence", ou plus fort encore : avoir fait croire que la manipulation, par nature, ne peut exister que dans les rgimes autoritaires et pas dans les dmocraties.


Y'a de tout a *en mme temps*, mme si c'est apparemment contradictoire. 

Par exemple, il y a une partie de l'lectorat de droite qui vote contre ses intrts rels mais qui adhre aux ides du systme parce qu'ils pensent en tirer un avantage. Je pense aux salaris qui ont cru au slogan "travailler plus pour gagner plus". Ils ont la navet de penser qu'un salari courageux, volontaire et ne comptant pas ses heures sera rcompens proportionnellement en fonction de son travail. Ce slogan peut tre compris en dehors de toute appartenance  un systme de pense, par contre il faut vouloir appartenir au systme pour y croire sans discernement. L'allgeance aux ides de la classe dirigeante procure plus ou moins consciemment une protection, une assurance qu'il est difficile d'abandonner, sinon de penser qu'on va se retrouver en dehors du systme, c'est  dire au chmage.

Les politiques communiquent alternativement sur les bienfaits de l'appartenance au systme, et sur le fait qu'il n'y a pas de systme. C'est le programme de Macron, un peu de tout en mme temps mais quand on regarde en dtail, il y a des incompatibilits, et si on rflchi un peu, on sait ce que seront au final ses choix. 

*Ryu2000* a donn un lien trs intressant ici. C'est de la communication moderne, on dit tout et son contraire pour profiter de l'attention slective du cerveau des gogos (nous), qui va retenir plus volontiers ce qui nous arrange. C'est bien pour cela que les discours de Macron sont volontairement flous. Tout sera fait en fonction des comits d'experts qu'il choisira et en mme temps il sait ce qu'il veut. La communication moderne utilise *en mme temps* des messages contradictoires qui se compltent pour viter un dcryptage en clair trop facile  critiquer.

----------


## TallyHo

> L'allgeance aux ides de la classe dirigeante procure plus ou moins consciemment une protection, une assurance qu'il est difficile d'abandonner, sinon de penser qu'on va se retrouver en dehors du systme, c'est  dire au chmage.


Le laquais, en imitant les vices de ses matres, a l'impression de s'approprier leur puissance.
_Voltaire_

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le laquais, en imitant les vices de ses matres, a l'impression de s'approprier leur puissance.
> _Voltaire_


+1000

Merci du rappel, on oublie trop souvent les grands classiques. Evidemment Voltaire, c'est du lourd !

Pour tre totalement de mauvaise foi, je dirai que c'est de la triche. Lui au moins vivait au sicle des lumires, comment veux-tu qu'on fasse le poids dans le sicle o l'on vit  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

> Oligarchie.


Tout est dit merci  ::):

----------


## Mat.M

> Le laquais, en imitant les vices de ses matres, a l'impression de s'approprier leur puissance.


contrepterie _I presume_ ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mingolito

*Naufrage en direct de Marine Le Pen : sa rponse aux questions pendant le dbat*

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour Mingolito
Bravo pour la sous-marine ,c'est du bien vu l'iceberg "fasciste" !!!



> Grogro
> Hmmm je dirais plutt que la plus grande force du systme est de convaincre les gens qu'il n'existe pas de systme. Que ce soit par des mots-totems comme "mritocratie", "transparence", ou plus fort encore : avoir fait croire que la manipulation, par nature, ne peut exister que dans les rgimes autoritaires et pas dans les dmocraties.


Sages paroles que voil ...Voici ce que dit G.Schumpeter qui est ma boussole sur la politique et le rle des partis  en rgime dmocratique :
"
Quelles que soient d'ailleurs les interprtations que l'on puisse donner tant de
l'initiative lectorale que de l'acceptation de l'un des candidats rivaux, leur porte est, son tour, fortement restreinte par l'existence des partis. _Un parti n'est pas, comme voudrait nous le faire croire la doctrine classique (ou Edmond Burke), un groupe d'hommes qui se proposent de promouvoir l'intrt publie  en appliquant un certain principe sur lequel ils sont tombs d'accord ._ Une telle rationalisation est d'autant plus dangereuse qu'elle est davantage tentante. Certes, tous les partis se muniront,cela va de soi,  tout moment considr, d'un *stock de principes ou de  planches  de plate-forme lectorale* et ces articles peuvent caractriser ce parti et contribuer  son succs tout comme les marques des marchandises vendues par un grand magasin peuvent caractriser ce grand magasin et contribuer  sa russite. *Cependant un grand
magasin ne peut tre dfini par ses marques* et un parti ne peut pas davantage tre dfini par ses principes. 
*Un parti est un groupe dont les membres se proposent d'agir
de concert dans la lutte concurrentielle pour le pouvoir politique*. S'il n'en allait pas ainsi, il serait impossible que des *partis diffrents adoptent exactement ou presque exactement le mme programme* - et pourtant ceci advient, comme nul ne l'ignore.
L'existence des partis et des agents lectoraux (Machine politicians) correspond tout simplement au fait que la masse lectorale est incapable d'agir autrement que *les moutons de Panurge* et elle reprsente une tentative de rgulariser les modalits de concurrence politique, exactement semblable aux pratiques correspondantes des syndicats de commerants. Les psychotechniques inhrentes  la direction et  la propagande partisanes, les slogans et les chansons de marche ne sont pas de simples accessoires, *mais ils sont de l'essence mme de la politique*. Et il en va de mme du grand lecteur (political boss).
"
Tout est rsum  dans cette manipulation machiavlique digne du savon Colgate ou le savon de lessive Unilever !!!

----------


## survivals

> https://i.redd.it/nuqvdhenocvy.jpg


Tu sais  quoi a me fait penser ? A la campagne anti-complot de Hollande, sur les hommes lzard et les nazis cachs sur la lune, c'est sympa ce qu'ils font avec nos impts, qui a eu le contrat ?

----------


## survivals

Je commence  lire le programme de Manu, et vla ty pas que je tombe sur "Le nouvel ordre mondial nous impose un terrorisme djihadiste", no comment https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nouvel_ordre_mondial

Zut encore un complot :/
Ils sont plac o les djihadiste dans l'ordre mondial ?
Enfin moi je parlerais de bon vieux dsordre mondial.

"Nous amliorerons le pouvoir dachat de tous les travailleurs. 
Sans que cela ne revienne plus cher aux employeurs, nous rduirons les cotisations payes par les salaris, par les indpendants et par les fonctionnaires : prs de 500 euros supplmentaires nets par an pour un salaire de 2200 euros nets par mois !"

En gros, on nous refile de l'argent que l'on avait choisit de mettre dans notre systme commun, mais bon je suppose qu'il prendra un emprunt pour compenser le manque  gagner.

"Nous rduirons le cot du travail.
Nous aiderons les entreprises  embaucher en baissant les cotisations sociales employeurs de 6 points en remplacement du CICE, et jusqu 10 points au niveau du SMIC : les employeurs conomiseront prs de 1800 euros par an et par salari au SMIC, 2200 euros par an pour un salari pay 3000 euros bruts par mois."

Alors l j'ai toujours cru que cet argent nous revenais de droit :/ Aux Etats-Unis si ils ont des salaires 2x suprieurs au notre (Programmeur : $64.537 par an. Dveloppeur : $74.866 par an.) c'est bien parce que lquivalent de la part patronale leur est vers, pour justement pay leur sant... Mais nous on perd notre systme de sant petit  petit ET la part patronale.

----------


## Invit

> [B][SIZE=5]


Et Un point Godwin Un ...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Et Un point Godwin Un ...


Toi t'as pas l'air de connaitre les origines et les bas-fond du parti qui a l'air de tant te plaire.... ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

Il ne s'agit pas d'tre frontiste ou pas, c'est la parano hitlrienne qui est dbile... Si elle gagne, tu crois vraiment qu'on revenir comme en 33, que les trangers vont tre dports ou qu'on aura des chambres  gaz comme j'ai pu le lire sur un message ? Il faut atterrir un peu, personnellement je suis rassur  ce niveau l et j'ai confiance dans les institutions (que je matraque pourtant).

Il ne faudrait peut-tre pas oublier qu'on n'est pas dans un pays de non-droit, que le Prsident n'est pas seul  gouverner et qu'il ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut... Au pire, il se prendra une balle d'un tireur fou qui russira un tir magique en plein dfil du 14 juillet...

Et puis ce dlit d'opinion permanent est aussi lourd de la part de certains membres (et je ne parle pas que de l'image de Mingolito), surtout quand ces mmes membres disent regretter les soi-disantes discussions ouvertes... Dsol, on ne peut pas d'un ct stigmatiser en permanence ce qui est "politiquement incorrect" et demander en mme temps d'avoir des discussions franches...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Toi t'as pas l'air de connaitre les origines et les bas-fond du parti qui a l'air de tant te plaire....


Le Front national fut aussi fond par de nombreux anciens rsistants franais : Jean-Maurice Demarquet, Georges Bidault, Rolande Birgy (reconnue Yad Vashem, juste parmi les nations)

----------


## Invit

> Toi t'as pas l'air de connaitre les origines et les bas-fond du parti qui a l'air de tant te plaire....


Alors pour commencer tu vites de prsumer de ce qui me plat ou non merci ... et ensuite je pense en savoir largement assez long sur l'histoire contemporaine pour savoir  quel point cette caricature est dbile.

Les deux interventions au dessus de la mienne sont particulirement justes et mesures.

----------


## ManusDei

Cette caricature me semble pas si dbile, vu le profil du prsident nomm pour la remplacer ces dernires semaines (mais qu'ils ont finalement remplac parce que ngationiste et fan de Ptain).

----------


## Invit

> Cette caricature me semble pas si dbile, vu le profil du prsident nomm pour la remplacer ces dernires semaines (mais qu'ils ont finalement remplac parce que ngationiste et fan de Ptain).


C'est amusant qu'en tant que "esclave du grand capital" tu prennes la dfense de Macron  ::):  c'est du masochisme ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cette caricature me semble pas si dbile, vu le profil du prsident nomm pour la remplacer ces dernires semaines (mais qu'ils ont finalement remplac parce que ngationiste et fan de Ptain).


Sauf qu'il n'tait pas ngationniste. 
Quand  tre fan de Ptain, c'est stupide mais c'est lui que ca regarde. D'ailleurs il me semblait que Mitterand tait dans son parti, allais fleurir la tombe du Marchal tout les ans, et que le pre de Hollande est un ancien de l'OAS.

----------


## GPPro

> Sauf qu'il n'tait pas ngationniste. Quand a tre fan de Ptain, c'est lui que ca regarde. D'ailleurs il me semblait que Mitterand tait dans son parti, allais fleurir la tombe de ptain tout les ans, et que le pre de Hollande est un ancien de l'OAS.


Oui enfin l on est en 2017, on ne parle pas d'un mort ou du parent d'un politicien, on parle du politicien lui-mme...

----------


## ddoumeche

Mais le volet politique de Ptain se nomme Laval, d'ailleurs on le fusilla sans regret  la fin de la guerre.
Et si le Marchal fut un tel danger danger politique, pourquoi l'assembl nationale lui vota les pleins pouvoirs en 1940, la gauche en tte ? Un peu comme en 1870 quand la bourgeoisie Versaillaises commet le massacre de la commune

Ptain fut un scapegoat bien commode. Les autres partis sont loin d'avoir le cul propre, si vous me permettez l'expression

----------


## Grogro

> Y'a de tout a *en mme temps*, mme si c'est apparemment contradictoire.


Ce que tu dis est juste, et c'est ce qu'Orwell appelait la double-pense. 
Il y a galement la ngation permanente de la lutte des classes, ramene  un "archasme", jusqu'au rejet mme de la notion de classes sociales (qui fut pourtant une notion partage entre libraux et marxiste). L'individualisme mthodologique, emprunt au libraux, joue aussi : on a diffus la croyance que la socit n'existe pas et n'est qu'une somme algbrique d'intrts individuels, depuis la fin des annes 70.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est amusant qu'en tant que "esclave du grand capital" tu prennes la dfense de Macron  c'est du masochisme ?


Non, mais je vais le changer en "vilain troll de l'UE" vu les discussions des deux dernires annes.



> Mais le volet politique de Ptain se nomme Laval, d'ailleurs on le fusilla sans regret  la fin de la guerre.
> Et si le Marchal fut un tel danger danger politique, pourquoi l'assembl nationale lui vota les pleins pouvoirs en 1940, la gauche en tte ? Un peu comme en 1870 quand la bourgeoisie Versaillaises commet le massacre de la commune
> 
> Ptain fut un scapegoat bien commode. Les autres partis sont loin d'avoir le cul propre, si vous me permettez l'expression


Parce que c'tait un hros de la 1re guerre, et qu'il avait besoin des pleins pouvoirs en 40 pour diriger (tat de guerre, et le prsident tait loin d'avoir le pouvoir qu'il a aujour'hui). 
Je rajouterais deux choses, Ptain a t condamn  mort mais n'a pas t fusill car il tait trs vieux (De Gaulle a transform a en condamnation  perptuit).
La deuxime c'est que oui, pas mal de gens n'avaient pas le cul propre et qu'ils se sont refait une virginit en accablant les plus impliqus.

----------


## Mingolito

> Il ne s'agit pas d'tre frontiste ou pas, c'est la parano hitlrienne qui est dbile... Si elle gagne, tu crois vraiment qu'on revenir comme en 33, que les trangers vont tre dports ou qu'on aura des chambres  gaz comme j'ai pu le lire sur un message ? Il faut atterrir un peu, personnellement je suis rassur  ce niveau l et j'ai confiance dans les institutions (que je matraque pourtant).
> 
> Il ne faudrait peut-tre pas oublier qu'on n'est pas dans un pays de non-droit, que le Prsident n'est pas seul  gouverner et qu'il ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut... Au pire, il se prendra une balle d'un tireur fou qui russira un tir magique en plein dfil du 14 juillet...
> 
> Et puis ce dlit d'opinion permanent est aussi lourd de la part de certains membres (et je ne parle pas que de l'image de Mingolito), surtout quand ces mmes membres disent regretter les soi-disantes discussions ouvertes... Dsol, on ne peut pas d'un ct stigmatiser en permanence ce qui est "politiquement incorrect" et demander en mme temps d'avoir des discussions franches...


Ce que tu cris est pas faux mais quand on voie que Marine interdit aux journalistes de parler  ses militants, pour moi c'est anti dmocratique et facho, mme si j'utilise pas ce terme en gnral parce que c'est souvent du troll. Sa faon d'obliger les candidats FN  utiliser son kit de campagne (qui coute le double du prix rel) sous peine d'exclusion je trouve que a aussi non seulement c'est facho mais surtout une escroquerie. Je pense qu'il est ncessaire de dnoncer ce genre de drives graves.

Melenchon c'est pas mieux avec ses mthodes stalinienne pour fausser les "consultations populaires".

Tout a n'est pas de bon alois, ces deux la doivent tre boycotts...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Le Front national fut aussi fond par de nombreux anciens rsistants franais : Jean-Maurice Demarquet, Georges Bidault, Rolande Birgy (reconnue Yad Vashem, juste parmi les nations)


trange d'en oublier comme a une "certaine" partie. Et aussi d'oubli que parmi les trois, peu son rest, justement  cause de ce qui se cachait sous l'iceberg.
Haaa la mmoire slective, une belle particularit du FN ,normal que tu l'ais.

----------


## TallyHo

> Cette caricature me semble pas si dbile, vu le profil du prsident nomm pour la remplacer ces dernires semaines (mais qu'ils ont finalement remplac parce que ngationiste et fan de Ptain).


Si tu veux aller dans ce sens, pourquoi ne pas taper aussi sur les autres partis dont les politiciens ont commenc leurs carrires avec les extrmes, voire des trucs bien borderline ? Comme doumeche l'a dit, tu en as un paquet qui ont le cul sale et pas qu'au FN...




> Tout a n'est pas de bon alois, ces deux la doivent tre boycotts...


Tu disais "anti dmocratique" ? Qui es tu pour dire ce que les gens ont  faire ? Personnellement, je ne me ferais pas imposer un kit si j'tais militant (j'arrterais de militer quoi) mais c'est moi. Si les autres veulent obir aux directives, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## survivals

> Ce que tu cris est pas faux mais quand on voie que Marine interdit aux journalistes de parler  ses militants, pour moi c'est anti dmocratique et facho, mme si j'utilise pas ce terme en gnral parce que c'est souvent du troll. Sa faon d'obliger les candidats FN  utiliser son kit de campagne (qui coute le double du prix rel) sous peine d'exclusion je trouve que a aussi non seulement c'est facho mais surtout une escroquerie. Je pense qu'il est ncessaire de dnoncer ce genre de drives graves.
> 
> Melenchon c'est pas mieux avec ses mthodes stalinienne pour fausser les "consultations populaires".
> 
> Tout a n'est pas de bon alois, ces deux la doivent tre boycotts...


Chez En Marche, on se permet d'interdire des journalistes aussi : https://francais.rt.com/france/37689...-par-en-marche, mais bon c'est des mchants mdias russes qui risquent de Hacker le cerveau de Macron en direct :/

Pour avoir lu le programme de Marine Le Pen, c'est vrai que les points 25, 26 et 27 sont assez radical concernant l'immigration et la double nationalit extra-europenne (a fait rflchir quand mme), mais si le point 5 est fait, on devrait avoir le moyen d'empcher a (a devrait pas tre difficile de trouver 500000 signatures), enfin a c'est dans l'hypothse ou le point 5 est ralis, de l'autre ct, j'ai pas vu de mesure permettant de remettre en cause la politique de Macron dans son programme (je me trompe ?)

Par contre une mesure de Macron qui serait intressante si a ne sentait pas le pige :
"Nous ouvrirons les droits  lassurance-chmage aux salaris qui dmissionnent. Ce droit ne sera utilisable quune fois tous les cinq ans. En contrepartie, linsuffisance des efforts de recherche demploi ou le refus doffres raisonnables entraneront la suspension des allocations."

Si c'est toujours l'employ de l'ANPE qui est juge, bonjour la discrimination, et de souvenir de ma priode de recherche d'emploi, les propositions de l'ANPE taient  ct de la plaque, et si j'avais t contraint d'accept (en loccurrence je n'avais pas d'indemnit  perdre) j'aurais loup un "bon" poste dans un grand groupe.
Enfin, maintenant que je sais comment travail les grands groupes, 10 ans  tre bringuebal de mission en mission toutes aussi diffrentes les unes des autres, pas moyen de se spcialiser et d'enfin respecter mon choix EAA de me diriger vers une carrire d'expert, je dmissionnerais bien, marre de faire l'alimentaire pendant que d'autres font leurs carrires.

J'avoue je suis un peu dgout que "La France Insoumise" n'est pas mis tous les choix, soit fallait tout mettre, soit rien, mais en mme temps a se comprend vu le fanatisme ambiant a se serait retourn contre "La France Insoumise"  quelques mois des lgislatives, on aurait entendu "Regard c'est les mme fachos". 
Il aurait mieux fait de laiss les journalistes spculer sur son choix. Pour le coup, on voit que prs de la moiti des adhrents dont je fais parti ont pas vot, et on peut lgitimement se pos la question : est-ce que leur choix n'tait pas prsent ? on peut galement dcompter ceux qui s'en foutent et les indcis.

----------


## ddoumeche

> trange d'en oublier comme a une "certaine" partie. Et aussi d'oubli que parmi les trois, peu son rest, justement  cause de ce qui se cachait sous l'iceberg.
> Haaa la mmoire slective, une belle particularit du FN ,normal que tu l'ais.


Que ne comprends-tu pas dans l'adverbe _aussi_ ? Les autres partis politiques n'ont-il pas recycls de grand collaborateurs ? Bousquet, Maurice Thorez ...
Ce serait du rvisionnisme que d'affirmer le contraire

----------


## Mingolito

> Personnellement, je ne me ferais pas imposer un kit si j'tais militant (j'arrterais de militer quoi) mais c'est moi. Si les autres veulent obir aux directives, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.


Et bien si on en crois l'enqute et les tmoignages des anciens militants exclus ou auto exclus, si tu avais refus son kit de campagne la sorcire t'aurait appel en personne pour t'insulter jusqu' ce que tu acceptes ou si tu persistes t'es simplement vir du FN.
Le FN c'est un business : c'est un norme outil de dtournement de fonds, c'est pas destin  avoir le pouvoir tout son programme est grotesque.
Une fois quelle aura perdu son immunit elle sera condamne pour ses escroqueries multiples...

----------


## Invit

> Par contre une mesure de Macron qui serait intressante si a ne sentait pas le pige :
> "Nous ouvrirons les droits  lassurance-chmage aux salaris qui dmissionnent. Ce droit ne sera utilisable quune fois tous les cinq ans. En contrepartie, linsuffisance des efforts de recherche demploi ou le refus doffres raisonnables entraneront la suspension des allocations."


Surtout que le ple emploi est dj spcialiste de la radiation intempestive base sur de faux RDV. Rien que payer un loyer est mission impossible quand on est au chmage ou au RSA, parce qu'on ne peut pas compter sur ses revenus. C'est exactement la raison des dfauts de paiements dont les propritaires se plaignent.

----------


## survivals

> trange d'en oublier comme a une "certaine" partie. Et aussi d'oubli que parmi les trois, peu son rest, justement  cause de ce qui se cachait sous l'iceberg.
> Haaa la mmoire slective, une belle particularit du FN ,normal que tu l'ais.


Le mmoire slective des gens qui ont t effectivement au gouvernement et se sont rvl tre des voyous ?

Et la mmoire slective concernant les millions d'hommes que l'on a envoy se faire tuer sur le Front, *les "tranger" en 1re lignes*, on les oublie ceux l ? C'est pas le FN qui a fait cette slection.
Eux devaient se battre jusque la mort sous peine d'tre excut. 
Par contre Ptain une fois pris par les Allemands, a vendu la reddition de la France contre sa vie, et mme pire, il a vendu les juifs tranger contre les juifs Franais, et lui on l'pargnera encore aprs la guerre.

Aaaah la mmoire slective des fanatiques anti-FN.

Le FN n'a pas le monopole de la pourritude, l'avantage c'est que le viseur est sur eux.

Et le fait de soutenir l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar pour sa guerre en Syrie et au Ymen pour assurer la vente d'armes, de btiments et matriels militaires, a choque personne ? oui, a fait tourner notre conomie mais  quel prix ?
Le fait que l'arme Franaise est bombard des camps d'entrainement djihadiste en Syrie, qui potentiellement pouvaient abrits des enfants enlevs aux familles Syriennes et forc  suivre l'entrainement. On l'oubli ?
D'un ct on bombarde l'arme Syrienne de l'autre les Kurdes, qui dfend au sol les Syriens contre DAESH/E.I./ISIS ?

Plutt que de regarder le pass pourquoi ne regarde t-on pas le prsent ? 
Personne ne se pose la question de la propagande anti-Bashar au service de nos intrts ?
L'ONU a rclam une lection dmocratique que Bashar a consenti, mais en parallle on refusait au Syrien de vot dans leur Ambassade, paye ta dfense de la dmocratie, certains vont dire qu'il a t lu  plus de 80% c'est pas de la dmocratie, mais Chirac n'a pas t lu  plus de 80% ? Quand il n'y a pas de choix pour la stabilit du pays, on choisi le moins pire. Mais mme ce droit on ne l'accorde pas aux Syriens, on les considrerait comme infrieur ? et incapable de faire leurs propres choix ? C'est pas un peu "fachos" a ?

Je ne soutiens pas le FN, encore moins les plus cons d'entre eux, mais il a bon dos quand on voit ce que les autres font effectivement.
A cause de la propagande on ne peut plus se dire Patriote sans tre qualifi de raciste/fachos. 
Le nazisme n'a pas fait voluer que la science et la mdecine (faut savoir que ces gens l, on les a accueillit les bras ouvert dans les pays gagnant), les mdias en ont tir des leons aussi, on peut amener une partie de la population  har une autre partie de la population rien qu'avec la parole et des images reprsentatives.
On peut bien amener une partie de la population  se laiss pousser la barbe et  l'entretenir rien qu'avec des Pubs/Srie Tl/Films, et hop un nouveau march cr, a tombe bien les fabricants d'esthtiques avaient fait le tour avec les femmes, il fallait un nouveau march, pour augmenter les bnfices, hallucinant de voir  quels points une partie de la population est manipulable, un rapport avec les gens rceptifs  l'hypnose ?

----------


## TallyHo

> hallucinant de voir  quels points une partie de la population est manipulable, un rapport avec les gens rceptifs  l'hypnose ?


Pas tant que a si tu as boss dans le commerce... Ils empruntent trs largement les techniques de suggestions et d'hypnose, le trs connu yes-set par exemple qui joue sur l'engagement et la dissonance cognitive. Il y a un bouquin sympa qui vulgarise certaines bases si a t'intresse : https://www.amazon.fr/Influence-mani...dp/2266227920/ (je ne devrais pas le dire... facilement "trouvable" en english).

----------


## survivals

> Surtout que le ple emploi est dj spcialiste de la radiation intempestive base sur de faux RDV. Rien que payer un loyer est mission impossible quand on est au chmage ou au RSA, parce qu'on ne peut pas compter sur ses revenus. C'est exactement la raison des dfauts de paiements dont les propritaires se plaignent.


Sans parler du fait que l'ANPE, ou la volont de trouver du travail n'est pas que le seul paramtre qui rentre en compte, personnellement j'ai du faire un emprunt pour finir mes tudes, manque de bol je n'ai pas valid une matire secondaire ce qui a report ma remise de diplme de 6 mois mais ma banque qui pourtant proposait une adaptation du moment o je devais rembours le capital, n'a plus rien voulu savoir et m'a juste propos un 2me prt pour rembourser le 1er, rsultat je me suis retrouv en recherche d'emploi avec un interdit bancaire,  devoir mettre de l'essence dans ma voiture pour aller  la Banque pour retirer 20 Euros au Guichet pour mettre de l'essence dans ma voiture pour aller aux entretiens :/, il tait possible de se faire rembourser par l'ANPE pour le trajet de l'entretien mais dans ce cas il fallait que je rclame un justificatif  l'entretien, je vous dis pas la honte que j'avais  la fin de l'entretien quand je devais en plus expliquer ma situation, pour en plus comprendre que ces fameux entretiens ne donnait pas lieu  une offre  pourvoir mais visait simplement  renouveler le stock de CV au cas o.

Et quand je vois que ma boite refuse des CV qui colle au profil d'exprience requise car soit disant le profil est trop vieux alors qu'ils ont  peine moins de 40 ans, je me dis que la mesure de chmage pour les dmissionnaires de Macron va juste pouvoir permettre aux entreprises de faire pressions pour que les "vieux" dmissionne (t'aura moins d'apprhension pour le faire) et permettre  un plus jeune moins cher et plus mallable de prendre ta place.

----------


## TallyHo

Et encore... Si l'employeur veut bien te donner le justificatif tout de suite en prtextant qu'il te l'enverra plus tard par courrier (ce qu'il ne fait jamais bien sur). C'est comme les chmeurs qui se plaignent de ne plus avoir de rponse  l'envoi de leur CV (mme ngative). Vachement pratique pour justifier ta recherche auprs de Pole-Emploi si ils le contrlent...

Je me souviens de quelques annes en arrire quand je cherchais, dj on n'avait pas beaucoup de rponse. Il n'y a qu'un seul employeur qui m'a renvoy ma photo  l'poque car on n'avait pas la prcision des imprimantes actuelles donc on envoyait des vraies photos. Et je suis au regret de dire que ce n'tait pas une boite franaise... :/

----------


## survivals

> Et bien si on en crois l'enqute et les tmoignages des anciens militants exclus ou auto exclus, si tu avais refus son kit de campagne la sorcire t'aurait appel en personne pour t'insulter jusqu' ce que tu acceptes ou si tu persistes t'es simplement vir du FN.
> Le FN c'est un business : c'est un norme outil de dtournement de fonds, c'est pas destin  avoir le pouvoir tout son programme est grotesque.
> Une fois quelle aura perdu son immunit elle sera condamns pour ses escroqueries multiples...


Si c'est le cas, en effet se serait une escroquerie tant donn que le parti va se faire rembourser une partie des dpenses.
Elle a dj perdu son immunit, mais le droit Franais la protge.
Tu verras comme d'habitude a va se finir en non lieu, mais bon paye ton affaire "Financement de son garde du corps avec l'argent de l'Europe". 
Alors que dire de ceux qui font de la prise illgale d'intrt, ou de nos dputs qui touchent de l'argent en liquide pour payer leurs collaborateurs, qui contrle qui ne se paye pas un garde du corps avec ou encore un ngre littraire (dj vu) ?

----------


## Grogro

J'ai le souvenir de mes 18 mois de recherche d'emploi aprs un master universitaire scientifique, sans aucun dbouch direct comme tous les masters recherche. Des centaines de CV envoys, deux rponses qui ont donn lieu  deux entretiens. Des SSII, qui aiment bien les matheux, les physiciens et les chimistes, et qui se proposaient de me reconvertir. Aucun autre recruteur n'avait jamais daign rpondre, et quand on reoit 400 CV  la moindre annonce je les comprends. La RH n'a tout simplement pas le temps.

----------


## survivals

> J'ai le souvenir de mes 18 mois de recherche d'emploi aprs un master universitaire scientifique, sans aucun dbouch direct comme tous les masters recherche. Des centaines de CV envoys, deux rponses qui ont donn lieu  deux entretiens. Des SSII, qui aiment bien les matheux, les physiciens et les chimistes, et qui se proposaient de me reconvertir. Aucun autre recruteur n'avait jamais daign rpondre, et quand on reoit 400 CV  la moindre annonce je les comprends. La RH n'a tout simplement pas le temps.


C'est le problme, les vrais boites n'embauche plus directement, il faut pass par les boites de services pour esprer tre embauch chez un client. Les 400 CV, les SSII le gere, donc pourquoi pas les autres ? Parce qu'elles ont dj des choix moins risqu auprs de leurs prestataires peut tre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai le souvenir de mes 18 mois de recherche d'emploi aprs un master universitaire scientifique, sans aucun dbouch direct comme tous les masters recherche. Des centaines de CV envoys, deux rponses qui ont donn lieu  deux entretiens. Des SSII, qui aiment bien les matheux, les physiciens et les chimistes, et qui se proposaient de me reconvertir. Aucun autre recruteur n'avait jamais daign rpondre, et quand on reoit 400 CV  la moindre annonce je les comprends. La RH n'a tout simplement pas le temps.


Oui, mais pourquoi as-tu fait un master recherche ? Qu'est ce que tu en as gagn et qu'est ce que l'universit y a gagn ?

----------


## Invit

Le gros problme c'est que l'universit continue de considrer les formations professionnalisantes de tech et d'ingnieurs avec un certain mpris ce qui est une catastrophe. Le march de la recherche publique absorbe une part drisoire des thsards et des master scientifiques et pour ma part je ne me prive pas pour le faire comprendre  mes tudiants ds la licence 3 afin qu'ils ne tombent pas de trop haut. C'est un considrable gchis humain et conomique bien souvent. Les quelques formations de Master pro que nous avons donnent de bons rsultats en termes de dbouchs pour les tudiants mais pour les Master recherche (la grosse majorit) c'est nettement plus difficile.

----------


## TallyHo

Ca a toujours t le souci en France, le mastodonte de l'Education Nationale et le dnigrement des filires pro. Ce n'est pas nouveau, dj  mon poque c'tait la honte de faire un BEP ou un bac pro. Voire on te pousser plutt sur la matrise ou doctorat plutt qu'une cole spcialise. C'est ce qui est arriv  une cousine, doctorante en co, j'aime autant vous dire qu'elle regrette de ne pas avoir fait une cole de commerce comme elle le pensait au dbut ou mme un BTS. Quelque part, on retrouve dans la formation un des soucis en France : les castes. Tu as les universitaires et les autres.

----------


## Invit

Exact et de toutes faons tant que nous ne poserons pas de modalits de slection justes et adaptes pour les cursus universitaires la gabegie continuera mais ds que je prononce le mot slection je me fait lyncher  ::lol::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le gros problme c'est que l'universit continue de considrer les formations professionnalisantes de tech et d'ingnieurs avec un certain mpris ce qui est une catastrophe. Le march de la recherche publique absorbe une part drisoire des thsards et des master scientifiques et pour ma part je ne me prive pas pour le faire comprendre  mes tudiants ds la licence 3 afin qu'ils ne tombent pas de trop haut. C'est un considrable gchis humain et conomique bien souvent. Les quelques formations de Master pro que nous avons donnent de bons rsultats en termes de dbouchs pour les tudiants mais pour les Master recherche (la grosse majorit) c'est nettement plus difficile.


Quand tu vois que les milliards donns aux entreprises au titre du CICE, ne leur ont servit qu' payer leurs impts et les sous traitant charges de fournir des traductions de documents de recherches aux commissions
... il y a de quoi se pendre.

Il aurait fallu utiliser ses moyens pour placer les thsards dans le tissu industriel, ce qui eut t tout bnfice pour le public et le priv. 
Mais aujourd'hui si un enseignant chercheur arrive a faire vivre un thsard, il peut s'estimer heureux. Et je parle en connaissance de cause

----------


## Mingolito

> J'ai le souvenir de mes 18 mois de recherche d'emploi aprs un master universitaire scientifique, sans aucun dbouch direct comme tous les masters recherche. Des centaines de CV envoys, deux rponses qui ont donn lieu  deux entretiens. Des SSII, qui aiment bien les matheux, les physiciens et les chimistes, et qui se proposaient de me reconvertir. Aucun autre recruteur n'avait jamais daign rpondre, et quand on reoit 400 CV  la moindre annonce je les comprends. La RH n'a tout simplement pas le temps.


Ca donne raison  Macron et  Fillon, autant juste apprendre  lire aux enfants, juste de quoi devenir cuisinier ou serveur pour travailler pour les touristes, et dissoudre l'enseignement suprieur public qui ne sert manifestement  rien, ce qui permettra de baisser les charges et impts et donc de faire redmarrer l'conomie  ::ccool:: 
Reste plus qu' supprimer le Smic, le RSA, les allocs et l'APL et les franais pourront enfin profiter du plein emploi d'une vrai conomie de march libre et vivre dignement comme en Allemagne  ::D: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

> Ca donne raison  Macron et  Fillon, autant juste apprendre  lire aux enfants, juste de quoi devenir cuisinier ou serveur pour travailler pour les touristes, et dissoudre l'enseignement suprieur public qui ne sert manifestement  rien, ce qui permettra de baisser les charges et impts et donc de faire redmarrer l'conomie 
> Reste plus qu' supprimer le Smic, le RSA, les allocs et l'APL et les franais pourront enfin profiter du plein emploi d'une vrai conomie de march libre et vivre dignement comme en Allemagne


C'est difficile en te lisant mais je vais essayer de rester correct. Cuisinier est un mtier magnifique et serveur un mtier difficile et ingrat. Ces deux professions n'ont donc pas  tre dnigres par des personnes dans ton genre qui ne savent manifestement pas de quoi ils parlent. C'est prcisment  cause de gens comme toi, visiblement trs loigns des ralits du quotidien qu'on en est arriv  discrditer l'enseignement professionnel. Mes grand-parents taient paysans, forgerons ou ouvriers agricoles et ils ne faisaient jamais de faute en crivant, comptaient juste et pensaient droit. J'ai eu un professeur de menuiserie, ancien compagnon du tour de France qui tait une personne passionne et brillante, nettement plus que certains de mes chers collgues universitaires surdiplms. Voil je te dis tout a pour essayer d'apporter un peu de nuance dans tes jugements mprisants et approximatifs. J'ajouterai qu'avec un cerveau dfaillant, une main ne va pas bien loin ...

----------


## TallyHo

C'est aussi comme a qu'on perd notre artisanat d'art, les gens ne comprennent pas qu'il y a plusieurs formes d'intelligence : intellectuelle, manuelle, spatiale, artistique, etc... Puisque tu en parles, tu as des travaux de compagnons qui sont magnifiques, des chefs d'oeuvre techniques o il ne faut pas tre con pour le dessiner et le faire ensuite.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ...
> Par contre une mesure de Macron qui serait intressante si a ne sentait pas le pige :
> "Nous ouvrirons les droits  lassurance-chmage aux salaris qui dmissionnent. Ce droit ne sera utilisable quune fois tous les cinq ans. En contrepartie, linsuffisance des efforts de recherche demploi ou le refus doffres raisonnables entraneront la suspension des allocations."
> 
> Si c'est toujours l'employ de l'ANPE qui est juge, bonjour la discrimination....


Tu m'tonnes que a sent le pige ! C'est une partie essentielle du business plan de Macron :

Rien n'est clair concernant le critre "raisonnable". Qu'appelle-t-on raisonnable, si ce n'est ce qui est dfini par la loi, et qui va dfinir la loi ? Les multinationales qui dlocalisent sont tenues par la loi de proposer des offres de reclassement et des salaris se voient proposer par exemple des job en Roumanie  300/mois etc. C'est apparemment raisonnable puisque c'est autoris par la loi. 

De plus, nul doute que des organismes de contrles privs viendront remplacer assez vite les organismes de contrle public, sous prtexte de meilleure efficacit et bla bla... Cela permettra au priv mandat de faire des bnfices avec les finances publiques, de la mme manire que toute cette bande d'escrocs qui travaillent dans le reclassement et la formation et proposent n'importe quoi  n'importe qui, histoire de proposer quelque chose pour faire semblant d'avoir rempli leur contrat et empocher leur bnef.
Mais le principal avantage de la privatisation de ces contrles sera surtout de dresponsabiliser l'tat de sa politique de casse sociale. De temps  autre on accusera telle ou telle entreprise qui s'est fait prendre la main dans le sac, mais sur le fond ce sera prsent comme une drive exceptionnelle. L'tat ne sera plus tenu directement responsable de la casse sociale mme si c'est la consquence directe et souhaite de sa politique.

Faut penser aussi  la rforme du code du travail qui sera passe cet t par ordonnance (qui n'est qu'une variante du 49.3). Le prsident Macron plbiscit par une large majorit de franais pour appliquer cette loi (c'est ce qu'il dit dj) utilisera les mmes mthodes et ira plus loin que la rforme du travail qui finalement a pouss Hollande  dmissionner. 

L ce sont les CDI en poste qui vont morfler, y compris les cadres (si, si... plus, c'est possible). Pour abuser les gogos que nous sommes, il sera de bon ton de montrer que les sacrifices consentis ont amlior l'conomie et fait baisser le chmage. Il est bien vident que la suspension des allocations chmage sur des critres plus ou moins raisonnables sera d'une grande utilit pour faire baisser artificiellement ces chiffres. 

Cette rforme est donc complmentaire  celle de la rforme du contrat de travail. Les salaris gogos doivent se faire  l'vidence que la solution efficace pour la France, c'est leur prcarit. Et une prcarit naturellement supplmentaire pour ceux qui sont juste en dessous car quand on est trait injustement, on tolre mieux ou mme on souhaite inconsciemment que d'autres le soient plus encore. Il faut une justice (un juste quilibre) dans l'injustice.

C'est aussi une occasion de plus pour matraquer encore et toujours la pense du nolibralisme. Il faut bien vous rentrer dans la tte que les gains que vous pourrez obtenir se feront uniquement et exclusivement au dtriment de votre voisin de pallier, ou ex collgue d'entreprise moins rsistant que vous et qu'on a vir dernirement. La guerre doit se faire entre gogos, ce doit tre pour eux la seule alternative, un rflexe, une volont.  Surtout qu'ils ne se posent pas de questions sur les vrais et seuls bnficiaires de cette prcarit, mais leur fournir des coupables parmi les autres gogos pour passer leur colre.

Il y a aussi une grosse arnaque dans cette proposition : un contrat quitable voudrait que la contre partie soit paye par ceux qui bnficient de l'avantage qui leur est accord. En d'autres termes, ces contrles supplmentaires ne devraient concerner que les salaris qui dmissionnent. Mais ici, le pseudo avantage de pouvoir dmissionner tout en ayant droit au chmage doit tre pay par l'ensemble des chmeurs, sans discernement. Je dis "pseudo" car une trs faible partie de la population active utilisera cette possibilit, puisque la plupart du temps on dmissionne uniquement si on a retrouv du travail ailleurs, c'est plus prudent. On va donc prcariser un trs grand nombre, pour un gain plus thorique que pratique de quelques uns. Pas mal comme business, la rentabilit doit approcher les 999999 %, on sait ngocier chez les banquiers  :;): 

Le racisme social est politiquement plus correct que le racisme ethnique, c'est plus rentable aussi, la cible est plus large. Enfin bon, Macron a t honnte sur plusieurs points, il n'a pas dit qu'on allait vers des jours heureux, ni dans quel sens allait la marche, ni o, ni comment.

Bon alors il vous plait ce business plan ? Moi je trouve que c'est un sans faute du point de vue d'un banquier d'affaires, non ?

----------


## foetus

> Bon alors il vous plait ce business plan ? Moi je trouve que c'est un sans faute du point de vue d'un banquier d'affaire, non ?


Ouais, mais en rflchissant 1 peu  ::koi::   ::koi::  si Blondinette passe (*), niveau grosses rformes cela sera proche du nant ...  moins qu'elle arrive  [faire pression sur]/ [ngocier avec] l'Europe.

Donc, dans 5 ans, il y aura encore un Macron-bis (gauche ou droite) pro-Europen qui veut privatiser  tout va, et rebelote.

Donc, je me dis  ::aie::   ::aie::  autant voter Macron en 2017 qu'il dfonce la France et qu'il y aille  fond et aprs lorsqu'il y aura tous les compteurs dans le rouge (sauf miracle) peut-tre qu'il y aura [un dbut d'] une vraie rflexion/ rvolution/ changement.

----------


## tbc92

> L'assurance chmage pse sur les salaris, pas sur les patrons. Tu peux dire que la couverture mdicale franaise rend moins comptitive la France face  l'tranger, a ok, mais pas que l'assurance chmage cre du chmage c'est juste faux, je veux dire factuellement c'est faux puisque les entreprises paient trs peu de charges lies  l'assurance chmage.


Ca, ce sont des jeux d'criture. Les indicateurs intressants, c'est  : Le salaire net (net peru par le salari) ; le salaire brut-brut (ce qui est pay par l'employeur, donc bien au-dessus du salaire brut) ; et bien sr, l'cart entre les 2.

Si demain, pour une raison ou une autre, on divisait les charges 'chmage' par 2, alors une part des cotisations maladie et/ou vieillesse, aujourd'hui payes par l'employeur, basculerait du ct du salari. Ou bien, autre jeu d'criture, on augmenterait la participation des salaris dans la branche Maladie ou dans la branche Vieillesse, pour combler tout ou partie du trou de ces branches.

Et  l'oppos, si demain, on dcidait d'augmenter les charges chmage, tout ne serait pas  la charge du salari, le patron en prendrait forcment une part.

Enfin, je me demande pourquoi je rponds  cette objection. *Tu dis que l'assurance chmage pse sur les salaris et pas sur les patrons. ... C'est purement et simplement faux.* Le site que je donnais nous dit que les taux sont 2.4% pour les salaris, et 4% pour les patrons. Et ma fiche de paye confirme cela. FACTUELLEMENT tu as tout faux, pour reprendre ton expression.

----------


## Jipt

> Donc, je me dis   autant voter Macron en 2017 qu'il dfonce la France et qu'il y aille  fond et aprs lorsqu'il y aura tous les compteurs dans le rouge (sauf miracle) peut-tre qu'il y aura [un dbut d'] une vraie rflexion/ rvolution/ changement.


a se tient !

Je ne le ferai pas, mais a se tient : quand on a un bouton sur la figure, deux solutions, attendre qu'il se rsorbe tout seul (et a peut mettre du temps) ou l'exploser sur le miroir  ::ptdr::

----------


## tbc92

> J'ai le souvenir de mes 18 mois de recherche d'emploi aprs un master universitaire scientifique, sans aucun dbouch direct comme tous les masters recherche. Des centaines de CV envoys, deux rponses qui ont donn lieu  deux entretiens. Des SSII, qui aiment bien les matheux, les physiciens et les chimistes, et qui se proposaient de me reconvertir. Aucun autre recruteur n'avait jamais daign rpondre, et quand on reoit 400 CV  la moindre annonce je les comprends. La RH n'a tout simplement pas le temps.


Je comprends ta haine. Tout a  cause de Mitterrand, Chevenement et Lang, qui ont eu une ide gniale : il y a du chmage?  et le chmage monte ? Astuce pour ralentir la monte du chmage : on va enseigner le moins de choses possibles au collge et au lyce ; l o on obtenait un diplme gnial  bac + 5, on va ralentir le processus, il faudra dsormais un Bac +8 pour obtenir un diplme comparable ; on va inciter un max de gamins  aller jusqu'au baccalaurat, et pendant que tout ce petit monde est inscrit comme tudiant, au moins, ils ne sont pas inscrits comme chmeurs. En plus, ces gamins qu'on envoie sur les bancs de la fac sont flatts. Avoir un diplme, un Bac +5, alors que ses parents ont tout juste un DUT ou pas grand chose, a flatte l'go. On va mme donner des diplmes  rallonge  des tas de gens, ds qu'ils savent lire, crire, compter, et faire 2 ou 3 trucs en plus. Des profils  qui on aurait hsit  donner le Bac 25 ans plus tt.

Cette ide de 80% d'une classe d'ge tait absolument gniale.  D'autant plus gniale qu'ils ont pouss plein de monde vers les bancs de la fac, sans augmenter les moyens des facs en proportion. Cynisme jusqu'au bout.

Et tant pis pour ceux qui font des longues tudes, et qui sont au chmage au bout.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ouais, mais en rflchissant 1 peu   si Blondinette passe (*), niveau grosses rformes cela sera proche du nant ...  moins qu'elle arrive  [faire pression sur]/ [ngocier avec] l'Europe.


Je ne vais pas dfendre Blondinette (enfin pas celle-l) et je ne dis pas qu'il n'y aurait pas besoin de rformes, mais faudrait arrter aussi avec cette avidit et ce pseudo besoin de grosses rformes ultra urgentes. L'urgence en conomie a prpare TOUJOURS une arnaque ou disons dans plus de 99% des cas. L'urgence est utilise dans tous les process de vente au grand public pour dclencher une vente sans que le consommateur ait le temps de se retourner et de comparer. C'est une technique de vente. 

Est-ce que la rforme du code du travail est aussi urgente que cela ? On a dj pas suffisamment de recul pour valuer les "bienfaits" de la prcdente d'il y a quelques mois  ::mouarf::  Est-ce que la France s'croulerait tout de go si l'on diffrait cette rforme ou si l'on prenait plus de temps pour la rendre plus acceptable et quilibre pour tout le monde ? D'o vient cette urgence si ce n'est de la bouche des financiers ? 




> ... qu'il dfonce la France et qu'il y aille  fond et aprs lorsqu'il y aura tous les compteurs dans le rouge (sauf miracle) peut-tre qu'il y aura [un dbut d'] une vraie rflexion/ rvolution/ changement.


Tous les compteurs ne seront pas dans le rouge, enfin pas pour tout le monde. Je disais plus haut que le contrle supplmentaire des chmeurs servirait  optimiser les chiffres du chmage. 

Et regardes les pays qu'on nous donne en exemple, la baisse du chmage en Allemagne est directement proportionnelle  l'augmentation de leurs salaris pauvres, mais a ne les gne pas de dire que "l'Allemagne a retrouv le plein emploi". Evidemment ils montrent les compteurs qui les arrange et comme c'est relay par tous les mdias, ceux qui n'ont pas le temps de vrifier entendent "tous les allemands qui souhaitent travailler peuvent trouver un emploi qui leur permet de vivre dignement". 

Et tu crois vraiment qu'en tant prcaris toujours de plus en plus, en travaillant 45-50H ou plus et en courant parfois sur plusieurs emplois, les gens auront plus de temps pour s'informer et rflchir ? Non ils n'auront pas les moyens, pas le temps, mais juste l'envie de tout casser et on dirigera leur rvolte vers leurs concitoyens moins endurants, ou vieillissants, ou malades, ou licencis, en affirmant que ce sont ces boulets qui sont  l'origine de leur salaire de misre. C'est pas comme si on avait pas d'exprience, a fait plus de trente ans que a dure  :;):  

Ah oui, autre mauvaise nouvelle, y'a pas de fond ! Les financiers en veulent toujours plus, ils s'en foutent des problmes et ne sont pas pays pour tre raisonnables, mais juste pour faire des tunes, un maximum de tunes peu importe comment, et les dgts collatraux.

----------


## foetus

> D'o vient cette urgence si ce n'est de la bouche des financiers ?


Peut-tre cela provient de la dure du mandat 5 ans  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  ... lorsque tu vois que Blondinette va attendre les lections en Allemagne et "je-ne-sais-plus-o" dbut 2018.

Mais il y a des dossiers urgents: les migrants qui s'entassent, les banlieues dont personne parle (parce que c'est un sujet clivant), la fin des 35 heures (depuis qu'ils veulent les dglinguer mais ils ne savent pas comment "garder le mme salaire"), une refonte/ solution au CICE et aux cadeaux aux patrons des grosses socits (Marion Marchal-Le Pen parle de plus 100 milliards), ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Peut-tre cela provient de la dure du mandat 5 ans   ... lorsque tu vois que Blondinette va attendre les lections en Allemagne et "je-ne-sais-plus-o" dbut 2018.


J'ai du mal  comprendre...




> Mais il y a des dossiers urgents: les migrants qui s'entassent, les banlieues dont personne parle (parce que c'est un sujet clivant), la fin des 35 heures (depuis qu'ils veulent les dglinguer mais ils ne savent pas comment "garder le mme salaire"), une refonte/ solution au CICE et aux cadeaux aux patrons des grosses socits (Marion Marchal-Le Pen parle de plus 100 milliards), ...


Pour les trente cinq heures, cela fait dj longtemps qu'elles sont dtricotes (pour employer l'expression des politiques). La prochaine rforme du contrat de travail est aussi faite pour en rajouter une couche. Il suffit de baisser le taux des heures supplmentaires (c'est ce qu'on appelle la flexibilit), et de les payer au mme taux que les heures normales et le tour est jouer. 

La suppression revendique des 35H est une vieille lune de la droite classique dont Fillon, parce qu'ils l'ont eu mauvaise et tiennent  une revanche clatante, revendique, comme un trophe. 

Les financiers sont plus russ, peu importe s'ils ne paradent pas avec la mdaille du vainqueur si au final le rsultat est le mme et avec une attaque frontale moins visible sur les salaris. Ils ont intrt  la jouer soft car ils ont d'autres douceurs  faire passer. D'ici trs peu de temps il est plus que probable probable que la gnralisation du travail le dimanche leur soit acquise avec des salaires au mme taux que le travail en semaine. 

Et oui entre fraude fiscale, dfiscalisation et subventions indment touches ce sont des sommes astronomiques qui sont ponctionnes tous les ans dans les caisses de l'tat et donc ponctionnes sur nos impts. Je dfendrai encore moins cette deuxime blonde (rpute plus raciste que la premire) mais les chiffres qu'elle avance sont dans la fourchette souvent cite. 

Quant  Macron qui lui s'est spcialis dans le racisme social - comme tout bon financier de haut niveau qui se respecte - faut surtout pas compter sur lui pour s'attaquer  ce genre de problmes vu que se sont ses commanditaires qui en profitent. Il faut donc prvoir une grande augmentation des fuites, mais comme c'est difficile  valuer (surtout quand on s'en donne pas les moyens) on restera dans le vague avec des dclarations de bonnes intentions. Les mmes bonnes intentions que celles de la commission europenne qui dit vouloir lutter contre ces puits sans fonds, mais qui ne fait jamais rien, faute d'unanimit et d'intrts divergents entre les diffrents pays, c'est bien pratique.

----------


## foetus

> J'ai du mal  comprendre...


J'ai fait la version courte  ::whistle:: 

5 ans, cela ne laisse par beaucoup de temps pour rformer: il faut une commission denqute, une enqute, un rapport, une loi et un (des) vote(s) ... (des manifestations aussi)
Le 49.3 c'est le "nos" (Nitrous Oxide Express)  ::mrgreen:: 

Et si Blondinette est lue, elle va attendre d'esprer avoir des allis en Europe avec les lections en Allemagne et "je-ne-sais-plus-o" dbut 2018 avant d'aller discutailler avec l'Europe: 10 mois de bouffer ::mrgreen:: 




> Marine Le Pen, candidate du FN  l'lection prsidentielle, a dit mardi [02 avril 2017] souhaiter attendre l'issue des lections prvues en Allemagne et en Italie avant de "ngocier le retour  une monnaie nationale".
> 
> Attendre les lections allemande et italienne. En cas d'lection  l'Elyse, "le rfrendum (en France) aura lieu dans les six mois, tant entendu que s'il faut qu'il y ait un mois de plus, a n'a pas d'importance puisque que dans le calendrier de mes ngociations, les ngociations sur l'euro auront lieu en ralit  la fin de ces six mois pour attendre l'lection allemande et l'lection italienne", a dclar Marine Le Pen sur Sud Radio et Public Snat

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@foetus*

Je connais pas le programme du FN, mais oui elle s'est prise les pieds dans le tapis avec ces lections allemandes ou italiennes qui soi-disant pourraient l'aider. Une improvisation de dernire minute sans doute due  son alliance avec Dupont Aignant, je sais pas.

Mais sur le principe, 10 mois c'est pas non plus dramatique. Tu parles de temps perdu, mais comme dj dit, y'a pas d'urgence absolue, l'conomie d'un pays possde une trs grosse inertie et peut poursuivre longtemps sur sa lance sans que les politiques aient besoin d'intervenir. Par exemple en 2010-2011 la Belgique est reste 541 jours sans gouvernement et on a pas not d'croulement de l'conomie durant cette priode, on s'est content de grer les affaires courantes et ils n'en sont pas mort. Je me rappelle d'ailleurs de certains journalistes amuss, qui se demandaient  quoi servent rellement les politiques qui pourtant se revendiquent comme indispensables pour grer l'conomie d'un pays, car l'conomie belge a ralis de bonnes performances durant cette priode  ::mouarf:: 

Donc les hommes/femmes providentiels absolument ncessaires pour faire des rformes urgentes et absolument indispensables au pays, c'est juste un pipo de plus. 

Aujourd'hui avec le potentiel catastrophique de nos deux candidats, je dirais plutt qu'il vaut mieux cinq ans sans gouvernement plutt que l'un ou l'autre s'en mle. Le pays s'en porterait mieux dans cinq ans.

----------


## Grogro

> Ca donne raison  Macron et  Fillon, autant juste apprendre  lire aux enfants, juste de quoi devenir cuisinier ou serveur pour travailler pour les touristes, et dissoudre l'enseignement suprieur public qui ne sert manifestement  rien, ce qui permettra de baisser les charges et impts et donc de faire redmarrer l'conomie


Mais c'est ce qui est explicitement programm dans tous les pays de l'OCDE depuis une quarantaine d'annes ! Toutes les rformes de l'ducation nationale, qui se succdent dans une totale continuit tous les 3 ou 5 ans quelle que soit la couleur politique du pouvoir, mnent  ce rsultat. Transformer l'cole en garderie infantilisante et abrutissante pour la plbe, pendant que les classes moyennes suprieures bnficient d'un enseignement  peu prs prserv et les lites j'en parle mme pas. 

Pourquoi crois-tu que le "socle de comptences" (tiens, un cration de Fillon) a pris le dessus sur la transmission du savoir ? Pire, les pdagogos au pouvoir depuis le dbut des annes 70 ont diffus l'ide que transmettre, c'est ractionnaire. L'ignorance, c'est la force !

----------


## Grogro

> Le gros problme c'est que l'universit continue de considrer les formations professionnalisantes de tech et d'ingnieurs avec un certain mpris ce qui est une catastrophe. Le march de la recherche publique absorbe une part drisoire des thsards et des master scientifiques et pour ma part je ne me prive pas pour le faire comprendre  mes tudiants ds la licence 3 afin qu'ils ne tombent pas de trop haut. C'est un considrable gchis humain et conomique bien souvent. Les quelques formations de Master pro que nous avons donnent de bons rsultats en termes de dbouchs pour les tudiants mais pour les Master recherche (la grosse majorit) c'est nettement plus difficile.


C'est mme pire que a, puisque seule une petite fraction des diplms de master recherche, mme avec mention, peuvent esprer dcrocher une thse tellement le financement de la recherche a t saccag depuis 25 ans. Mais au poins quand on a ce type de diplme, on se reconverti trs facilement. 

Le gouffre entres coles et universits est quand mme en train de se rsorber  grande vitesse,  commencer par le mpris de classe rciproque. Je vois de plus en plus de master cohabilits entre universit et cole d'ings, et plus de passerelles. Ce ne sont plus des univers trangers. Le vrai problme de l'universit, en fait, c'est l'absence totale de rseau professionnel. Or tout fonctionne par rseautage.

----------


## Invit

> Le vrai problme de l'universit, en fait, c'est l'absence totale de rseau professionnel. Or tout fonctionne par rseautage.


C'est une constatation gnrale ? Mon master n'avait pas ce problme. La moiti des enseignants intervenaient 1 journe par semaine et travaillaient dans les botes le reste du temps. Le rseau tait donc bien l. Aussi, ils font beaucoup d'efforts pour rester en contact avec les anciens tudiants, qui sont donc maintenant actifs.

----------


## Invit

> Le vrai problme de l'universit, en fait, c'est l'absence totale de rseau professionnel.


Je ne peux qu'abonder dans ce sens mme si absence totale est un mot trop fort pour dcrire la situation. Je dois battre ma coulpe car je ne me suis pas encore assez investi pour aider  construire ces passerelles entre milieu pro et acadmiques mais j'y travaille ... en plus du reste.

----------


## Grogro

> Enfin, je me demande pourquoi je rponds  cette objection. *Tu dis que l'assurance chmage pse sur les salaris et pas sur les patrons. ... C'est purement et simplement faux.* Le site que je donnais nous dit que les taux sont 2.4% pour les salaris, et 4% pour les patrons. Et ma fiche de paye confirme cela. FACTUELLEMENT tu as tout faux, pour reprendre ton expression.


Je pense que c'est toi qui ne ralise pas forcment tout des jeux d'criture que tu dnonces plus haut. La distinction entre salaire net, salaire brut et salaire super brut est une fiction. Tout comme la distinction entre cotisations salariale et cotisation patronale. Ton vritable salaire c'est le salaire super brut. Il est de 3100 euros pour ma part ce qui donne 1500 tout pile en net une fois soustrait les autres ponctions para-patronales (tickets restaus hors de prix, mutuelle). La diffrence, c'est le taux d'imposition effectif  la source. A rajouter aux autres taxes et impts pays par les travailleurs dont les rentiers sont quasiment exonrs.

TOUTES les cotisations psent sur les salaris, pas sur le patronat. Le cot du travail est une fiction. N'importe quel travailleur est bien plus productif que le montant de son salaire rel. Et il va de soi que cette manne considrable n'est pas perdue pour tout le monde.

PS : ton point sur le cynisme des rformes de l'ducation et l'objectif des 80% d'une classe d'ge au bac (et maintenant 50% au niveau licence ?), je peux qu'abonder  1000%. Et tout avait t prmdit ds les annes 60, pas seulement en France.

----------


## Gunny

J'ai fait un Master Pro et j'ai trouv du boulot en un mois... Mais ce que dit Grogro est vrai. Les universits sont bourrs de gens trs comptents, et les formations sont solides, mais elles se font bouffer  la fois de l'intrieur par une mentalit insulaire et de l'extrieur par les coles prives aux connections tentaculaires. C'est vraiment du gchis. Aprs je suis sorti de l'Universit en 2010, a a l'air d'avoir chang un peu depuis (je reois encore rgulirement des emails de la liste des anciens lves), les profs ont l'air de s'tre faits  l'ide que les lves viennent en Master majoritairement pour bosser dans le priv et pas dans un labo.

----------


## Invit

> les profs ont l'air de s'tre faits  l'ide que les lves viennent en Master majoritairement pour bosser dans le priv et pas dans un labo.


Surtout qu'il y a pas de travail, puisque dans la majorit des cas les travaux en labo ne sont pas rentables  court terme. Perso, j'aurais prfr un master orient recherche avec un taf d'enseignante chercheuse, mais aprs avoir suffisamment galr pour manger, je me suis dgonfle et j'ai fait un master pro pour (enfin) avoir un salaire assur en fin de mois.

----------


## Grogro

> Aprs je suis sorti de l'Universit en 2010, a a l'air d'avoir chang un peu depuis (je reois encore rgulirement des emails de la liste des anciens lves), les profs ont l'air de s'tre faits  l'ide que les lves viennent en Master majoritairement pour bosser dans le priv et pas dans un labo.


Je formulerai un peu diffremment : la quasi totalit des profs que j'ai connus  la fac ne s'intressait qu'au 2 ou 3% de la promo capables de valider un master recherche trs exigeant en 5 ans (6 ans grand maximum), avec mention bien, donc susceptibles de dcrocher une bourse de l'cole doctorale dans leur labo. Et rien d'autre. Pour la majorit, ce n'tait mme pas possible de leur adresser la parole aprs la fin d'un """cours""".

----------


## el_slapper

> Je pense que c'est toi qui ne ralise pas forcment tout des jeux d'criture que tu dnonces plus haut. La distinction entre salaire net, salaire brut et salaire super brut est une fiction.(.../...)


Jusque l, tout est vrai. La seule chose qui compte, c'est combien le patron paye, et combien le salari a de disponible. La manire dont se dcoupe ce qui disparait entre deux, a n'est jamais qu'un jeu d'tiquettes.




> TOUTES les cotisations psent sur les salaris, pas sur le patronat. Le cot du travail est une fiction. N'importe quel travailleur est bien plus productif que le montant de son salaire rel. Et il va de soi que cette manne considrable n'est pas perdue pour tout le monde.(.../...)


L, par contre..... Au final, c'est bien l'employeur qui dbourse 3100(dans ton cas). Donc les cotisations psent sur l'ensemble des intervenants, pas seulement l'employ. Quand aux gens qui en profitent, ben, les retraits(d'anciens salaris), les malades(des salaris momentanment interrompus), les chmeurs(d'anciens salaris qui aimeraient bien le redevenir) sont les trois principales catgories, et elles ne me semblent pas scandaleuses. Aprs, aux marges, par contre, on est d'accord, il peut y avoir certaines choses scandaleuses. Mais dire "mon employeur paye 3100, je touche 1500, donc on m'a vol 1600", c'est faux. Une grosse partie de ces 1600 reviendra sous forme de retraite, d'assurance chmage, ou de soins mdicaux. Ce sont des revenus diffrs.

----------


## Invit

> Je formulerai un peu diffremment : la quasi totalit des profs que j'ai connus  la fac ne s'intressait qu'au 2 ou 3% de la promo capables de valider un master recherche trs exigeant en 5 ans (6 ans grand maximum), avec mention bien, donc susceptibles de dcrocher une bourse de l'cole doctorale dans leur labo. Et rien d'autre. Pour la majorit, ce n'tait mme pas possible de leur adresser la parole aprs la fin d'un """cours""".


Il y a une part de vrit dans ces propos dans la mesure ou certains collgues n'ont pas toujours la fibre pdagogique et ne pensent qu'en terme de recherche. Cela dit ce n'est pas le cas de tous et nous sommes quand mme certains  nous interroger sur la pertinence de nos enseignements et sur leur adquation vis--vis du monde du travail.

----------


## TallyHo

> Cela dit ce n'est pas le cas de tous et nous sommes quand mme certains  nous interroger sur la pertinence de nos enseignements et sur leur adquation vis--vis du monde du travail.


Si il y a une prise de conscience des enseignants, c'est bien. Est ce le cas de la direction ? Comment ragit elle ? Et au niveau politique ?

----------


## Invit

> Si il y a une prise de conscience des enseignants, c'est bien. Est ce le cas de la direction ? Comment ragit elle ? Et au niveau politique ?


Il y a l un paradoxe. Les directions des universits (et la grande majorit des enseignants-chercheurs pensent la mme chose) sont carrment sortis de leur devoir de rserve pour appeler  voter Macron. Sans rire j'ai reu, via le circuit officiel de la fac, un mot du directeur pour me demander de voter Macron ce qui est dj un scandale sans nom. Le pire c'est que tous les tudiants aussi ont reu ce message mais passons ... je ne polmiquerai pas l-dessus mais disons que j'vite de parler politique avec mes collgues  ::aie:: . Pour ce que j'en sais Macron est un ultra-libral et devrait en thorie insuffler  l'Alma Mater le got de former, non pas uniquement de futurs chercheurs mais galement des techniciens et ingnieurs (entendre licence et  master) capable de s'adapter trs rapidement aux besoins du monde du travail. Mais ces mmes co***rds qui nous se permettent de nous donner des leons de morale politique sont galement ceux qui poussent des cris d'orfraie ds que l'on prononce le mot "professionnalisation" ou "industrie" ou "slection"  l'universit. Ce petit monde cultive donc joyeusement sa schizophrnie et s'assure ainsi,  son corps dfendant, une totale inertie sur le plan politique et dcisionnel. De cette inertie, ce sont les tudiants et le monde du travail qui sont les premiers  souffrir.
Pour ma part je sais pas si je ne vais pas retourner un jour prochain dans le priv car je me sens pas tous les jours  ma place mais ce serait la mort dans l'me car j'aime profondment mon mtier.

----------


## survivals

> Il y a l un paradoxe. Les directions des universits (et la grande majorit des enseignants-chercheurs pensent la mme chose) sont carrment sortis de leur devoir de rserve pour appeler  voter Macron. Sans rire j'ai reu, via le circuit officiel de la fac, un mot du directeur pour me demander de voter Macron ce qui est dj un scandale sans nom. Le pire c'est que tous les tudiants aussi ont reu ce message mais passons ...


Consigne de plus haut ? et dans ce cas c'est un dbut de dictature fasciste. Sentiment de culpabilit ? Envie de pass du ct des lus (cherche  se faire "bien" voir) ?




> je ne polmiquerai pas l-dessus mais disons que j'vite de parler politique avec mes collgues .


Ce systme fonctionne pas mal sur l'auto-censure, alors je m'efforce d'ouvrir le dbat, quitte  me faire "mal" voir, mais bon tant donn que je bouge pas mal, avant d'ouvrir ma gueule j'attends que les gens me connaisse et j'essaye de les connaitre aussi.




> Pour ce que j'en sais Macron est un ultra-libral et devrait en thorie insuffler  l'Alma Mater le got de former, non pas uniquement de futurs chercheurs mais galement des techniciens et ingnieurs (entendre licence et  master) capable de s'adapter trs rapidement aux besoins du monde du travail. Mais ces mmes co***rds qui nous se permettent de nous donner des leons de morale politique sont galement ceux qui poussent des cris d'orfraie ds que l'on prononce le mot "professionnalisation" ou "industrie" ou "slection"  l'universit. Ce petit monde cultive donc joyeusement sa schizophrnie et s'assure ainsi,  son corps dfendant, une totale inertie sur le plan politique et dcisionnel. De cette inertie, ce sont les tudiants et le monde du travail qui sont les premiers  souffrir.
> Pour ma part je sais pas si je ne vais pas retourner un jour prochain dans le priv car je me sens pas tous les jours  ma place mais ce serait la mort dans l'me car j'aime profondment mon mtier.


T'emmerde pas avec le priv, tu as de grande chance de te retrouver avec le mme genre de type au dessus de toi, il marche  l'aveugle parce qu'il ne connaisse pas le "monde" pour lequel il travail.

----------


## Invit

> T'emmerde pas avec le priv, tu as de grande chance de te retrouver avec le mme genre de type au dessus de toi, il marche  l'aveugle parce qu'il ne connaisse pas le "monde" pour lequel il travail.


Merci du conseil, j'en tiendrai compte  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a une part de vrit dans ces propos dans la mesure ou certains collgues n'ont pas toujours la fibre pdagogique et ne pensent qu'en terme de recherche. Cela dit ce n'est pas le cas de tous et nous sommes quand mme certains  nous interroger sur la pertinence de nos enseignements et sur leur adquation vis--vis du monde du travail.


J'ai constat que c'est souvent une question de gnration. Quand on enseigne le mme cours dans une fac de province depuis plus de 30 ans, dans une structure de plus en plus lourde et bureaucratique, voire qui pourrit physiquement sur place comme de nombreux btiments de fac, je comprends la lassitude des enseignants gs et l'aveuglement devant des tudiants qui n'ont plus rien  voir avec leur gnration issue du premier bac C. Surtout quand l'enseignement est peru comme la sanction des mauvais chercheur selon les critres de l'administration franaise.

Il y a d'autres problmatiques de culture qui entrent ensuite en jeu quand on compare l'enseignement suprieur franco-franais et ce qui est propos dans les plus grandes universits internationales (pas toutes anglo-saxonnes, suffit de voir l'EPFL ou les universits qubcoises).

----------


## Invit

> Il y a d'autres problmatiques de culture qui entrent ensuite en jeu quand on compare l'enseignement suprieur franco-franais et ce qui est propos dans les plus grandes universits internationales (pas toutes anglo-saxonnes, suffit de voir l'EPFL ou les universits qubcoises).


Pour avoir collabor plusieurs annes avec des membres de l'EPFL j'ai pu en effet constater des diffrences notables. A quels lments culturels fais-tu rfrence ici ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Merci du conseil, j'en tiendrai compte


C'est un truc que j'ai constat aussi : la typologie de dysfonctionnements que l'on croise dans une entreprise dpend bien plus de sa taille que de tout autre critre. On verra les mmes fysfonctionnements dans une grande banque et dans une grande administration.

----------


## Invit

> C'est un truc que j'ai constat aussi : la typologie de dysfonctionnements que l'on croise dans une entreprise dpend bien plus de sa taille que de tout autre critre. On verra les mmes fysfonctionnements dans une grande banque et dans une grande administration.


C'est ce qu'on appelle une proprit mergente du systme  ::):

----------


## Mat.M

> Ca donne raison  Macron et  Fillon, autant juste apprendre  lire aux enfants, juste de quoi devenir cuisinier ou serveur pour travailler pour les touristes, et dissoudre l'enseignement suprieur public qui ne sert manifestement  rien, ce qui permettra de baisser les charges et impts et donc de faire redmarrer l'conomie 
> Reste plus qu' supprimer le Smic, le RSA, les allocs et l'APL et les franais pourront enfin profiter du plein emploi d'une vrai conomie de march libre et vivre dignement comme en Allemagne


mouaaah ha ha ha je me marre je me tape sur le ventre.... ::haha::   ::haha:: 

tant donn que du Made In France il y en a plus du tout, que plus de 60% de ce que nous consommons en France c'est import et que l'conomie franaise n'apporte plus grand chose de valeur ajoute on croit navement qu'en rduisant par-ci par-l le montant de certaines cotisations , en virant des fonctionnaires, d'un coup de baguette magique les choses vont s'arranger  ::haha::   ::haha:: 

Ahh , Fillon , Macron les hommes providentiels  ::mrgreen::  !
Ces hommes providentiels qui mnent les les peuples d'gars que nous sommes sur le droit chemin du bohneur et la prosperit,
Ces hommes providentiels dont la mer et les ocans dchains se retirent  leur passage ,tels un Mose guidant les peuples, tel un Jsus marchant sur l'eau.
Ces hommes providentiels dont la probit n'a d'gal que leur conscience universelle,la voie de la sagesse des peuples d'entre les peuples

dcidemment ces lections c'est vraiment une grosse tartufferie organise  l'chelle d'un pays.

mes chers fidles la messe est dite, _alea jacta est_, allez-en paix

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est mme pire que a, puisque seule une petite fraction des diplms de master recherche, mme avec mention, peuvent esprer dcrocher une thse tellement le financement de la recherche a t saccag depuis 25 ans.


Cela n'aurait-il pas un rapport avec la rglementation europenne qui interdit aux tats d'investir dans des projets industriels ? 

Aujourd'hui on ne pourrait plus crer Airbus puisque les tats sont intervenus dans le projet. Il y a quelques jours, j'entendais le patron d'Ariane Espace se plaindre qu'il n'y avait pas de prfrence des tats europens pour choisir le lanceur europen plutt qu'un autre, mme  prix gal. Dans le mme temps les chinois n'utilisent que leur lanceur, idem pour les amricains. Ils ont donc une bien meilleure visibilit et peuvent investir avec de meilleures perspectives avec leurs commandes assures.

Interdiction des tats  s'engager dans des projets industriels et donc manque de perspectives, je ne connais pas le secteur de l'enseignement de la recherche, mais je me dis que ceci peut expliquer cela, au moins en partie. Par exemple quand on a cr Airbus ou le nuclaire franais cela a d crer des places de chercheurs dans ces secteurs et tous ceux qui en dcoulent. Il y avait des perspectives  long terme pour la recherche et les chercheurs.  Il n'y a plus de support aujourd'hui donc beaucoup moins de visibilit et logiquement beaucoup moins de financement. 

C'est un raisonnement purement logique vu de l'extrieur, que l'on me corrige si je me trompe.

----------


## tbc92

> Cela n'aurait-il pas un rapport avec la rglementation europenne qui interdit aux tats d'investir dans des projets industriels ?


L'argent n'est pas extensible  l'infini. Ce qu'on donne aux uns, c'est autant qu'on ne donne pas aux autres. 

2 cas concrets : pendant des annes, les lycens ont rclam de plus en plus de moyens, en descendant dans la rue. Les politiques n'aiment pas du tout quand les lycens sont dans la rue, ils ont cd. Rsultat : La France dpense beaucoup pour chaque lycen, nettement plus que les pays voisins, et rsultat n2, la France dpense trs peu pour chaque lve du primaire, nettement moins que les pays voisins. Ce qu'on a donn aux lycens, on l'a pris aux gamins du primaire. 

Idem, la France a choisi d'admettre de plus en plus d'tudiants dans l'enseignement suprieur. 80% d'une classe d'ge au bac, pas de slection  l'entre dans l'enseignement suprieur.  Et donc pour tous ces tudiants, il a fallu des moyens, des profs, des salles ...
Et l'argent pour financer cela, il vient d'o ? Le Ministre de l'enseignement suprieur et de la Recherche, il a fait comment pour financer un peu plus l'Enseignement suprieur, il a financ un peu moins la Recherche... Et comme en France, on voit d'un trs mauvais oeil les financements qui viennent du priv, les rapprochements entreprise/Enseignement, parce que les mchantes entreprises auraient tous les vices, on en est dans la situation dcrite.

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@tbc92*

J'entends bien ce que tu dis mais cela ne rpond pas  ma question. 

Tu dis qu' budget constant, il faut faire des choix, certes mais en mme temps n'est-il pas normal que le niveau global augmente ? Il y avait plus d'illettrs il y a cent ans qu'aujourd'hui, pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas plus de bacheliers, ou d'tudiants dans le suprieur ? 

Si vous faites une slection plus grande pour garder un nombre d'lves constant ayant accs aux tudes dans le suprieur, cette slection n'est-elle pas prjudiciable pour l'ensemble de la socit puisqu'un nombre rduit pourra avoir droit  cet enseignement ? La connaissance doit-elle tre rserve  un nombre restreint de personnes ? Cela me fait penser au numrus clausus chez les mdecins qui protgent leurs intrts par un nombre limit de places quelque soit le niveau global. C'est pour prserver une rente, mais pas ncessairement dans l'intrt gnral. Aprs je suis bien d'accord qu'il faut une juste mesure mais il me semble normal que le budget de l'enseignement augmente rgulirement.

Ensuite sans dire que les entreprises ont tous les vices, leur objectif premier n'est pas de faire de la recherche mais des bnfices. Comment faites-vous pour dfinir des programmes d'enseignement porteurs (avec des dbouchs  moyen terme) si vous dpendez essentiellement des besoins des entreprises qui pourront conclure d'un jour  l'autre que cet axe de recherche n'est pas suffisamment rentable  cour terme ? Et la financiarisation de l'conomie aggrave dramatiquement le problme puisque qu'il s'agit maintenant de faire des bnfices  trs court terme. C'est dans ce sens que je disais que les projets industriels  long terme soutenus par l'tat permettaient sans doute une meilleure visibilit, non ? (je parle bien entendu de la recherche applique).

----------


## souviron34

> Par exemple quand on a cr Airbus ou le nuclaire franais cela a d crer des places de chercheurs dans ces secteurs et tous ceux qui en dcoulent. Il y avait des perspectives  long terme pour la recherche et les chercheurs.


J'interviens trs brivement sur ce point, je n'ai pas vraiment le temps mais je reviendrais plus tard sur cette partie de discussion..


J'ai pass ma thse en 1984... Et , bien qu'il y avait  cette poque la "slection" et que nous n'tions que 15 par an, nous tions 84 candidats pour 4 postes au CNRS. 2 ans plus tard 110 toujours pour 4 postes. Et on nous a dit "_les prochains postes c'est dans 6 ans_"..

Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que le statut de la recherche universitaire en France est bloqu non pas par des arguments de finances, ou d'intrts privs ou publics, mais par une simple ralit : depuis la cration du CNRS en 1947, les embauches se font au rythme des dparts  la retraite, plus de quelques trs grands mouvements d'embauche (_une fois tous les 10 ans en moyenne_), aux quelques pouimes prs (_les 4 postes en question_). Etant donn que la premire vague s'est faite en 1947, la seconde en 1957, puis 1967-68, puis vers 1975, puis vers 1992 (_dparts  la retraite des 2 premires_), ce sont ces 2 dernires, arrivant en ce moment  l'age de la retraite, qui vont massivement fournir des postes..

Mais bien entendu les 80% de la classe d'age et la non-slection ont drastiquement augment le problme...

(_pour info, dans ma spcialit, sur les 30 personnes que j'ai connues de mon anne et de l'anne prcdente en thse, seulement 3 ont travaill en recherche dans le domaine tudi, plus un qui a finalement eu un poste  l'age de ....... 52 ans..._)


En bref dj qu'avec la super-slection c'tait pas glorieux, mais avec 80%, c'est l'horreur totale...

Juste pour vous dire que vous n'tes pas les seuls et que ceux d'avant n'taient gure mieux lotis, bien que nettement moins nombreux  ::D:

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'interviens trs brivement sur ce point, je n'ai pas vraiment le temps mais je reviendrais plus tard sur cette partie de discussion..
> 
> 
> J'ai pass ma thse en 1984... Et , bien qu'il y avait  cette poque la "slection" et que nous n'tions que 15 par an, nous tions 84 candidats pour 4 postes au CNRS. 2 ans plus tard 110 toujours pour 4 postes. Et on nous a dit "_les prochains postes c'est dans 6 ans_"..
> 
> Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que le statut de la recherche universitaire en France est bloqu non pas par des arguments de finances, ou d'intrts privs ou publics, mais par une simple ralit : depuis la cration du CNRS en 1947, les embauches se font au rythme des dparts  la retraite, plus de quelques trs grands mouvements d'embauche (_une fois tous les 10 ans en moyenne_), aux quelques pouimes prs (_les 4 postes en question_). Etant donn que la premire vague s'est faite en 1947, la seconde en 1957, puis 1967-68, puis vers 1975, puis vers 1992 (_dparts  la retraite des 2 premires_), ce sont ces 2 dernires, arrivant en ce moment  l'age de la retraite, qui vont massivement fournir des postes..
> 
> Mais bien entendu les 80% de la classe d'age et la non-slection ont drastiquement augment le problme...
> 
> ...


C'est quoi cette histoire de "super slection" ? aujourd'hui il y'a toujours une slection, les promo en ing/master dernires annes sont de 30 environ.
C'est compltement de faux de croire qu'avant il y'avais plus de slection qu'aujourd'hui, du moins pour les bac +5.
Quand aux doctorats, alors la c'est 2-3 par promo de 30, comme avant en somme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne vais pas crer de topic pour l'occasion (les lections se terminent demain), mais je viens de tomber sur une info trs intressantes en allant sur Twitter.
9 GB d'emails li  Macron ont fuit.

MacronLeaks: En Marche! pirat, dnonce une "opration de dstabilisation"
_A 36 heures du 2nd tour, des dizaines de milliers d'emails de l'quipe de campagne de Macron ont fuit. "Une tentative de dstabiliser l'lection prsidentielle", selon En Marche!_

Lquipe de Macron dnonce un piratage massif de documents internes
_Le compte Twitter de WikiLeaks a relay un lien donnant accs  des informations internes  du parti En Marche !, comme des courriels ou des  documents comptables ._

Wikileaks joue clairement un rle dans la propagation des Macronleaks
_Le chercheur Nicolas Vanderbiest a retrac pour Libration la propagation sur Twitter des fuites du Macron Leaks._

On peut trouver les liens des torrents.
Si j'ai bien compris il y a 8 torrents (chacun pour une adresse email).

Aprs c'est pas dit qu'on trouve beaucoup d'informations compromettante  l'intrieur.
Si a se trouve ils sont relativement clean.

========================================================
Il y a galement eu le BayrouGate :
Quand Corinne Lepage dnonait des emplois fictifs au MoDem (c'est une vielle news)

L'assistance de Bayrou tait pay par des fonds Europen pendant 5 ans (ce qui est peut tre lgal, on sait pas), il y a l'extrait vido ici :
https://twitter.com/onEscapee/status/860512263597371394

----------


## tbc92

@Ryu 
Tu dis : 9 Go d'emails lis  Macron ont fuit.

Tu aurais pu dire : 9 Go d'emails lis  Macron ont t vols.

Tu aurais aussi pu dire : On peut consulter 9Go d'eMails. Selon les gens qui ont mis ces emails  disposition, ces emails sont relles, il n'y a pas eu de manipulation, et on peut leur faire confiance.

Et tu aurais aussi pu dire : On peut consulter 9Go d'eMails. Quel est l'intrt de ce vol, sinon une volont de nuire  l'un de 2 candidats et de favoriser l"autre candidat. Comment imaginer que les informations rvles par ces emails sont relles. Les gens qui ont vol ces emails ont probablement caviard certains emails, afin de nuire  Macron. 



@acbiweb : Qu'il y ait plus de bacheliers aujourd'hui qu'il y a 30 ans, pourquoi pas. 
Mais il y  a quand mme 3 grands problmes l dedans. Je ne cite que les 3 que j'ai en tte ; en faisant le tour du problme, on pourrait en trouver 10.

Le premier problme, c'est le nivellement par le bas. Dans les annes 70-80, l'lve de Terminale C avait 9 heures de maths par semaine, cela lui permettait d'apprendre des notions complexes, des notions qui demandent un esprit 'particulier', des notions qui peuvent tre comprises par certains lves, mais pas par tous.
Comme ces notions ne peuvent pas tre assimiles par tout un chacun, et comme on veut que tout un chacun puisse avoir son bac, ces notions sont maintenant enseignes plus tard. Et donc, on a rduit l'enseignement des maths, passant de 9h par semaine  6h ou 7h par semaine.  Le changement essentiel, ce n'est pas que le nombre d'lves ayant le niveau Bac a t multipli par 2 en 30 ans, il n'y a pas eu d'un coup, en une gnration, 2 fois plus d'enfants 'brillants', il y a eu 2 volutions : des enfants un peu plus intelligents (on a le supposer, mais ce n'est mme pas sr)  Et il y a eu en parallle  des programmes qui ont t changs pour que 80% d'une classe d'ge puisse obtenir le bac.
En soi , ceci n'est pas un problme grave, c'est juste un constat.

Le 2me problme, c'est la consquence du point ci-dessus. Fans les annes 70-80, un fils d'ouvrier qui tait brillant pouvait suivre des tudes. Il passait son bac  17 ou 18 ans. Papa et maman devaient financer les tudes du gamin ( avec des bourses...)  pendant 5 ans. Et  22 ans , le gamin avait un diplme, un diplme que peut de gens avaient, un diplme qui avait une vraie valeur.

Aujourd'hui, le mme fis d'ouvrier brillant peut toujours poursuivre ses tudes. Il  passe son bac  17 ou 18 ans. Mais papa et maman doivent maintenant financer 7 ou 8 ans d'tudes pour avoir un vrai diplme valable, un diplme du haut du panier.  Et en plus, comme on a beaucoup plus d'tudiants, comme les budgets ne sont pas illimits, et que les bourses n'ont pas volu dans les mmes proportions, il y a moins de bourse pour chaque tudiant, Le problme du financement des tudes pour les fils d'ouvrier est devenu plus important.

Il y avait auparavant une slection par le niveau scolaire. On ne veut plus de cette slection, et de fait, cela donne une slection par l'argent.  

3me point, le monde du travail. Si je regarde dans ma vile, si je compte le nombre de plombiers, de maons, de garagistes, de sociologues, de gographes etc etc etc, si je compte le nombre de postes  pourvoir  pour chaque mtier, et si je fais le cumul au niveau national, j'arrive  : 
Nombre de postes qu'on peut faire sans le bac, mais qu'on ne VOUDRA pas occuper si on a le bac,  pourvoir dans l'anne : 400 000
Nombre de postes pour lesquels il faut le bac : 400 000

Donc, en envoyant tous les ans 500 000 ou 600 000 personnes dans des filires post bac, on sait qu'on envoie des gamins dans des filires o ils ne trouveront pas de boulot, et  l'autre bout de la chane, on sait qu'on n'aura pas assez de postulants pour des job qui ne demandent pas de formation suprieure.



Autre sujet : les relations entreprise / universit : Bien sr, il faut garder  l'esprit qu'une entreprise souhaite gagner de l'argent. C'est vident. Mais il y a moyen d'tablir des partenariats gagnant/gagnant. Ca se fait, mais  reculons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu aurais pu dire : 9 Go d'emails lis  Macron ont t vols.


Ouais ben moi je vois "leak" si je traduis a fait "fuite".
Aprs c'est le jeu d'tre un parti politique, ce sont des choses qui arrivent...

Mais a semble moins fun que les leaks d'Hillary, parce que l y avait des gros dossiers, plein de choses illgales.
Chez Macron c'est beaucoup plus propre on dirait.

De toute faon ce vol d'email ne produira aucun effet.
Donc on s'en fout un peu.
Mais c'est marrant les technologies, les vols d'informations, le partage dans le monde entier, j'aime bien c'est comme un film.
Parce qu'autant quand les USA espionnent des millions de personnes au pif, c'est pas cool, autant quand ce sont des personnes de pouvoir qui se font hacker c'est super cool.  :8-): 
Un peu comme les Fappenning.
Quand c'est un inconnu qui se fait hacker c'est triste et mchant, alors que quand c'est un personnage public c'est plus mrit, vu qu'ils sont riches et privilgis.

----------


## MABROUKI

> tbc92
> Fans les annes 70-80, un fils d'ouvrier qui tait brillant pouvait suivre des tudes. Il passait son bac  17 ou 18 ans. Papa et maman devaient financer les tudes du gamin ( avec des bourses...) pendant 5 ans. Et  22 ans , le gamin avait un diplme, un diplme que peut de gens avaient, un diplme qui avait une vraie valeur.


Il y a un sophisme vident dans ce raisonnement ,car durant cette priode, les ouvriers taient des millions et avoir un bac+5 mme ordinaire pour un fils d'ouvrier ou paysan tait une promotion sociale importante , vu que les bac+5 taient limits sur le march car ils taient rservs  une lite bien argente (professions librales bourgeoise et hauts fonctionnaires)...
Mme les facults n'taient pas nombreuses comme aujourd'hui...
L'amlioration du niveau de vie des ouvriers grce  l'essor de l'industrie ,permet  ceux-ci d'envoyer leurs enfants  l'universit grce aux aides tatiques (bourses plus faciles) et au plus d'universits ..
L'tat tait oblig de crer plus d'universits ,non pour dmocratiser l'enseignement comme on le croit ,mais pour rpondre aux besoins de l'industrie ...
Ce processus d'ascension sociale est notons-le irrversible...On ne refait pas l'histoire !!!



> 3me point, le monde du travail. Si je regarde dans ma vile, si je compte le nombre de plombiers, de maons, de garagistes, de sociologues, de gographes etc etc etc, si je compte le nombre de postes  pourvoir pour chaque mtier, et si je fais le cumul au niveau national, j'arrive  : 
>  Nombre de postes qu'on peut faire sans le bac, mais qu'on ne VOUDRA pas occuper si on a le bac,  pourvoir dans l'anne : 400 000
>  Nombre de postes pour lesquels il faut le bac : 400 000


La c'est l'adquation entre les mtiers du march de l'emploi (conomie relle) et l'unique diplme de   l'enseignement secondaire car un bachelier de l'enseignement secondaire Franais est un individu qui est inemployable mme comme col blanc...
Cela exige de reformer  l'enseignement secondaire en France et mme chez moi..
Et l'argent n'as rien  faire l dedans comme explication !!!

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y a galement eu le BayrouGate :
> Quand Corinne Lepage dnonait des emplois fictifs au MoDem (c'est une vielle news)
> 
> L'assistance de Bayrou tait pay par des fonds Europen pendant 5 ans (ce qui est peut tre lgal, on sait pas), il y a l'extrait vido ici :
> https://twitter.com/onEscapee/status/860512263597371394


Le Bayrougate fait plus rfrence  deux articles de nicolas grgoire, qui affirme avoir t pay comme assistant parlementaire alors qu'il bossait pour le parti de Bayrou. Il s'est fait tacler par Fabrice Arfi (responsable du ple enqutes de Mediapart) parce qu'il pleurait d'avoir t blacklist alors qu'il y a un article sur Mdiapart qui renvoie vers son article. Mediapart n'a pas voulu en faire plus car il n'a pas apport la moindre preuve de ce qu'il avance.
https://twitter.com/fabricearfi/stat...87502319271936

Et comme je l'avais dj mis,  l'poque le Modem n'a pas port plainte pour ne pas faire de pub  Lepage. Elle nous avait suffisamment bris les noix l'anne prcdente pour qu'on ait plus vraiment envie d'entendre parler d'elle.

----------


## tbc92

> Il y a un sophisme vident dans ce raisonnement ,car durant cette priode, les ouvriers taient des millions et avoir un bac+5 mme ordinaire pour un fils d'ouvrier ou paysan tait une promotion sociale importante , vu que les bac+5 taient limits sur le march car ils taient rservs  une lite bien argente (professions librales bourgeoise et hauts fonctionnaires)...


A sophisme , sophisme et demi !!! 

Les Bacs + 5 taient rservs   une lite, oui. Mais l'argent n'tait pas le critre de slection. Si les fils de riches taient majoritaires dans ces formations bac +5, c'est parce que les chiens ne font pas des chats, rien d'autre. 
En tant que fils d'ouvrier, je peux t'affirmer que l'argent n'est jamais entr en ligne de compte pendant mes tudes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mediapart n'a pas voulu en faire plus car il n'a pas apport la moindre preuve de ce qu'il avance.


En mme temps c'est compliqu de prouver qu'un assistant d'lu travail ^^

Lgislatives : finalement, Valls pourra tre investi par En Marche! sans quitter le PS
_En effet, pour recevoir des subventions de la part de l'tat, les partis doivent justifier d'un certain nombre d'lus. Ce que la double-appartenance empche. Ainsi, Emmanuel Macron a-t-il d'abord prvenu qu'aucun candidat ne serait investi par En Marche! pour les lgislatives s'il se prsentait sous l'tiquette d'un autre parti -  l'exception de certains centristes du MoDem, pour qui il a accept de faire une exception._




> Les Bacs + 5 taient rservs   une lite, oui.


Aujourd'hui avoir un BAC+5 est accessible  tous (d'ailleurs beaucoup d'trangers viennent faire leur tudes en France et ils peuvent bnficier d'aides).
Par contre il n'y a pas de boulot derrire...

a doit produire pas mal de gens avec un Master aux RSA ou dans des mtiers sans formation ncessaire.

----------


## ManusDei

Quand je pense que demain ton vote vaudra autant que le mien... a me dprime.

----------


## Invit

> Quand je pense que demain ton vote vaudra autant que le mien... a me dprime.


T'as raison, il faut abolir la dmocratie, y a que des couillons qui font rien qu' voter pour n'importe qui  ::mouarf:: 




> a doit produire pas mal de gens avec un Master aux RSA ou dans des mtiers sans formation ncessaire.


Voui, la gche a voulu mettre fin  la slection jusqu' rendre le mot tabou et le rsultat c'est qu'avec un Master de chimie ben tu pars  l'tranger ou tu vas bosser chez McDo  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

En attendant c'est vrai qu'avoir un BAC+5 ne garanti pas d'avoir un emploi :
Bac + 5 et dqualifis : quand le master nest pas  la hauteur
_Intituls trompeurs, formations dconnectes du monde du travail, dbouchs inexistants Certains masters ne rpondent pas aux attentes de diplms qui, une fois sur le march du travail, se sentent dclasss._

Galre des bac+5: les jeunes diplms sans emploi tmoignent
_Alors que les derniers chiffres du chmage annoncent une baisse du nombre de demandeurs demploi, la gnration actuelle des bac +5 ne semble pas bnficier de cette embellie._

Diplms d'un master 2 :  Pour trouver du travail, le mieux est de se spcialiser 
_Vos tmoignages dressent le constat d'un march du travail contrast, depuis ceux qui ont trouv trs vite un poste  ceux qui cherchent toujours un emploi._

C'est normal c'est un diplme pas un concours.
Il est beaucoup plus simple d'avoir un BAC+5 que de trouver un job avec.

Et pour l'histoire des trangers qui viennent faire leur tudes en France, c'est vrai aussi :
La France, troisime pays le plus attractif pour les tudiants trangers
Etudiants trangers : la France demeure lune des trois destinations prfres
Les tudiants trangers de plus en plus nombreux en France
La France veut doubler le nombre dtudiants trangers dici 2025

----------


## Invit

> C'est normal c'est un diplme pas un concours.
> Il est beaucoup plus simple d'avoir un BAC+5 que de trouver un job avec.


Prcisment ...

----------


## tbc92

> T'as raison, il faut abolir la dmocratie, y a que des couillons qui font rien qu' voter pour n'importe qui 
> 
> 
> 
> Voui, la gche a voulu mettre fin  la slection jusqu' rendre le mot tabou et le rsultat c'est qu'avec un Master de chimie ben tu pars  l'tranger ou tu vas bosser chez McDo



La dmocrate a diffrentes formes. Dans la dmocrate grecque, celles qui est toujours cite en exemple, le terme de 'citoyen' s'appliquait  10% de la population. Ce sont ces 10% l qui dirigeaient, en votant/choisissant/tirant au sort leurs reprsentants.  Et les 10% en question, c'tait qui ? En gros, si on transpose aujourd'hui, les cadres de plus de 50 ans.  Et a marchait trs bien. Pas de dmagogie, pas de bonimenteur, pas de promesse pour tromper le gogo puisque les gogos n'avaient pas le droit de vote !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Prcisment ...


La plupart des diplms finissent par trouver du boulot et aprs avec de lexprience a doit devenir plus simple j'imagine.
Mais c'est clair qu'il y a plus de diplms que de postes disponibles.

Si un tudiant mets son CV sur le site de l'APEC il va tre contact par normment d'SSII (parfois ils n'ont mme pas de projet  propos, ils veulent juste avoir une grosse base de donnes, les candidats doivent remplir un dossier de comptence pour chaque SSII), parfois c'est sympa parce que si un client est intress par le dossier d'un candidat, la SSII va coach le candidat pour qu'il soit prt pour l'entretien avec le client. a donne de lexprience en entretien d'embauche.

----------


## Invit

> La dmocrate a diffrentes formes. Dans la dmocrate grecque, celles qui est toujours cite en exemple, le terme de 'citoyen' s'appliquait  10% de la population. Ce sont ces 10% l qui dirigeaient, en votant/choisissant/tirant au sort leurs reprsentants.  Et les 10% en question, c'tait qui ? En gros, si on transpose aujourd'hui, les cadres de plus de 50 ans.  Et a marchait trs bien. Pas de dmagogie, pas de bonimenteur, pas de promesse pour tromper le gogo puisque les gogos n'avaient pas le droit de vote !


Oui et dans la Grce antique l'esclavage tait galement une part non ngligeable de la socit mais j'entendais la forme "moderne" de la dmocratie. Ta rflexion est  la fois assez lucide et en mme temps passablement cynique ... ha on me chuchote que ce serait la mme chose en fait  ::roll::

----------


## tbc92

La forme moderne de la dmocratie (en France) est plus proche de la mdiacratie ou de la dmagogie que de la dmocratie.  J'a la possibilit de voter pour un candidat, et je connais quoi de lui ? Je ne connais pas le candidat, je ne connais aucun des candidats, je ne connais que l'image de ces candidats ; je ne connais que l'image que ces candidats veulent bien donner via les mdias.  Ce n'est pas un hasard si tous les candidats se proccupent autant voire plus de leur prestance sur une scne que de leur programme.

Dans d'autres pays, chaque citoyen est appel  voter pour son dput (donc pour un type qui habite pas trop loin de chez lui, un type qu'on peut conaitre autrement que par les mdias). Puis chaque dput vote pour le premier ministre ou pour le prsident. Et donc l aussi, chacun vote pour un type qu'il a dja crois, un type qu'il connat, et pas seulement via les mdias.

Ces systmes l, c'est la dmocratie. Notre systme, c'est la mdiacratie.

----------


## Invit

Le terme de mdiacratie dcrit parfaitement la situation. Et derrire les mdia il y a ...  ::lol::

----------


## Jipt

> T'as raison, il faut abolir la dmocratie, y a que des couillons qui font rien qu' voter pour n'importe qui


Ben tu sais, j'en ai entendu une hier soir qui se plaignait que Sarko ait t limin aux primaires car, pour elle, il n'y avait que lui de bien !

Faut le faire, non ?

Et demain, a va voter, a, avec la jugeote d'un poisson rouge...

----------


## tbc92

La rponse que tu attends, c'est  : Macron. Mais l'effet des mdias est bien plus complexe que cela.

On va  nouveau remonter  Mitterrand. Mitterrand a voulu faire monter le FN. C'tait sa stratgie : cristalliser le FN, pour diviser la droite : droite de gouvernement contre droite dure.  Diviser la droite, pour continuer  rgner.
Stratgie totalement russie.  La stratgie pour cela, c'tait de dire que le FN n'tait pas rpublicain. Il savait qu'en disant cela, il faisait monter le FN. Trente ans aprs, le monde mdiatique continue de tenir le mme discours. Ils continuent d'appliquer les consignes de Mitterrand. Ils ont juste pas compris que l'ide derrire ce discours, c'tait de faire monter le FN.

Quand Ruquier prend position contre le FN, a influence qui. Les gens qui sont influencs par Ruquier, ce sont des gens qui de toutes faons n'auraient pas vot FN. Impact nul de ce ct l. Par contre, parmi les gens qui n'aiment pas Ruquier, certains se disent : les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis. Puisque Ruquier n'aime pas le FN, et que je n'aime pas Ruquier, alors je vais voter FN.
Idem quand Biolay ou Torreton appellent  voter Macron, c'est totalement contre-productif.  Leur attitude est stupide.

Donc mme si les mdias sont a priori pour Macron et contre Le Pen, il faut quand mme se rappeler que le FN est un enfant des mdias.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et demain, a va voter


a va, l'abstention et le vote blanc devraient tre relativement haut.
Pas mal de gens ne souhaitent pas choisir entre En Marche et le Front National.

On dirait que plein de franais en ont un peu marre.
De plus en plus de franais votent pour des partis anti systme, si on regarde en votes xprims a fait :
- Marine LE PEN, FN - 21,30%
- Jean-Luc MLENCHON, FI - 19,58%
- Francois ASSELINEAU, UPR - 0,92%
- Jacques CHEMINADE, SP - 0,18%

a fait pas mal de gens qui voudraient que les choses changent.
Ben l avec Macron a va pas changer.

Melenchon est super proche d'atteindre le second tour, si a se trouve son parti va faire un gros score aux lgislatives.
Ils sont motivs les lecteurs de France Insoumise.




> le FN est un enfant des mdias.


Le FN d'aujourd'hui n'a pas grand chose  voir avec le FN d'avant... (il reste des lecteurs qui pensent que le FN n'a pas chang par contre...)
Dj ils ont dgag le vieux.
Aprs ils ont fait une grosse campagne de d-diabolisation, ils ont essay de tout faire pour plaire au CRIF, mais a n'a pas suffit.

L o ils ne sont nuls c'est qu'ils sont pas sympa avec l'islam.
Ils font souvent le lien entre terrorisme et islam, alors qu'en ralit il n'y en a pas vraiment.
Il existe des mosques finances par l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar qui sont peut tre un peu louche, mais c'est marginal.
Les franais musulmans n'ont rien a voir avec les terroristes...

----------


## Invit

> Donc mme si les mdias sont a priori pour Macron et contre Le Pen, il faut quand mme se rappeler que le FN est un enfant des mdias.


Ma question initiale tait purement rhtorique et ses implications tellement triviales que j'ai prfr l'enlever. Pour le reste, existe-t-il seulement un parti moderne qui ne soit pas un enfant de la manipulation et de la propagande (donc des mdias) ?

----------


## survivals

> Ouais ben moi je vois "leak" si je traduis a fait "fuite".
> Aprs c'est le jeu d'tre un parti politique, ce sont des choses qui arrivent...
> 
> Mais a semble moins fun que les leaks d'Hillary, parce que l y avait des gros dossiers, plein de choses illgales.
> Chez Macron c'est beaucoup plus propre on dirait.


Macron tait cit dans les mails de Podesta (le charg de campagne d'Hillary),  priori ils demandaient  ce que des personnalits Amricaines le soutiennent (un peu de pub quoi)

----------


## survivals

> @Ryu 
> Tu dis : 9 Go d'emails lis  Macron ont fuit.
> 
> Tu aurais pu dire : 9 Go d'emails lis  Macron ont t vols.
> 
> Tu aurais aussi pu dire : On peut consulter 9Go d'eMails. Selon les gens qui ont mis ces emails  disposition, ces emails sont relles, il n'y a pas eu de manipulation, et on peut leur faire confiance.


Tu sais on peut faire le parallle avec la ralit, si tu laisse la porte de chez toi ouverte, ton assurance ne considrera pas a comme du vol.
Internet c'est pareil, tu as un mdia de masse pas cher de base, utilisation de l'open source ... mais si tu as pas mis le prix dans la scurit (tu utilise une porte d'occasion, tu sais pas comment elle a t fabriqu et t'as pas eu le double des cls), c'est la porte ouverte.

----------


## tbc92

Tout parti a besoin des mdias pour exister. C'est un peu comme les magasins qui distribuent des prospectus. Si aucun magasin n'en distribuait, le systme tournerait aussi bien, mais  partir du moment o certains distribbuent des prospectus, les autres sont obligs de suivre.

Donc oui, tout parti a besoin des mdias. Mais certains partis ont t pousss par les mdias, volontairement ou non : le FN. 
D'autres partis sont clairement soutenus par les mdias : le PS.
Mlenchon, port par les mdias, et qui sait exploiter les mdias de faon extraordinaire : Dans n'importe quel monde normal, pragmatique, rationnel, il ne dpasserait pas 3%, mais grce  son gnie mdiatique, il fait quasiment 20%

Et la grande victime des mdias, c'est la droite traditionnelle. Les mdias ont russi  rduire la droite de 50%  20%. Bagatelle.

----------


## survivals

> La dmocrate a diffrentes formes. Dans la dmocrate grecque, celles qui est toujours cite en exemple, le terme de 'citoyen' s'appliquait  10% de la population. Ce sont ces 10% l qui dirigeaient, en votant/choisissant/tirant au sort leurs reprsentants.  Et les 10% en question, c'tait qui ? En gros, si on transpose aujourd'hui, les cadres de plus de 50 ans.  Et a marchait trs bien. Pas de dmagogie, pas de bonimenteur, pas de promesse pour tromper le gogo puisque les gogos n'avaient pas le droit de vote !


C'est pas  cette priode o l'esclavage tait trs rpandu ?

----------


## Invit

> Et la grande victime des mdias, c'est la droite traditionnelle. Les mdias ont russi  rduire la droite de 50%  20%. Bagatelle.


... pour un massacre ?  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon oui, le constat est sans appel, la droite traditionnelle est intgre est aussi morte que le PS.

----------


## Invit

> C'est pas  cette priode o l'esclavage tait trs rpandu ?


Si mais a l'poque c'tait presque considr comme le salariat de nos jours ... il faut re-contextualiser.

----------


## tbc92

> ...
> 
> Melenchon est super proche d'atteindre le second tour, si a se trouve son parti va faire un gros score aux lgislatives.
> Ils sont motivs les lecteurs de France Insoumise.
> 
> ...


Mon pronostic : En runissant les dputs 'France Insoumise' + 'Parti Communiste' + NPA ou assimils, disons entre 20 et 30 dputs. Par rapport  15 aujourd'hui. Rendez-vous dans 2 mois.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand je pense que demain ton vote vaudra autant que le mien... a me dprime.


Ca me "dprime" de voir les eurobats voter pour Macron mais c'est leur droit... C'est chiant la dmocratie...  ::mrgreen:: 

Demain, votez en votre me et conscience, sans pression et sans peur. Le seul vote utile est celui qui correspond  ce que vous voulez exprimer que ce soit Le Pen, Macron, blanc ou abstention. Tout choix est respectable en dmocratie. Donc bon vote (ou pas) pour demain  ::):

----------


## survivals

> Ca me "dprime" de voir les eurobats voter pour Macron mais c'est leur droit... C'est chiant la dmocratie... 
> 
> Demain, votez en votre me et conscience, sans pression et sans peur. Le seul vote utile est celui qui correspond  ce que vous voulez exprimer que ce soit Le Pen, Macron, blanc ou abstention. Tout choix est respectable en dmocratie. Donc bon vote (ou pas) pour demain


Quel que soit mon choix, de toute faon ma conscience va en prendre un coup et je regretterais mon vote pendant 5 ans, j'espre juste que leurs conneries me pteront pas  la gueule.

----------


## TallyHo

Normalement a ne devrait pas si tu votes ce que tu veux exprimer  ::): 

A part a, je ne sais pas si Macron sera le futur Prsident mais il est quand mme vachement aid  ::mrgreen:: 




> Dans l'Hrault, les Pyrnes-Orientales et en Ardche, des lecteurs ont reu du matriel de vote "dfectueux" dans les enveloppes de la campagne officielle pour le second tour de la Prsidentielle.
> 
> Des bulletins de vote Marine Le Pen taient dchirs, comme celui de notre photo. Dans d'autres plis, il y avait 2 bulletins bulletins Macron.
> 
> Plusieurs lecteurs d'Agde, de Bziers, de Montpellier et de Mze ont signal des faits similaires, ce jeudi. Idem dans les Pyrnes-Orientales et l'Aude, vendredi.
> 
> La Commission nationale de contrle de la campagne lectorale saisit
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## survivals

> Il existe des mosques finances par l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar qui sont peut tre un peu louche, mais c'est marginal.


C'est pas les mosques finances par l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar (qui sont  mon avis est une contre parti du deal, d'ailleurs ils auraient pu ngocier la libration du chef d'entreprise emprisonn au Qatar pour chque en bois parce que son parrain Qatari avait vid le compte mais non, il moisit toujours l bas) qui m'inquite mais tout le reste, avec la dimension politique qui va avec, c'est  dire que l'on soutient leurs guerres en Syrie et au Ymen, quitte  embobiner l'opinion publique, pendant que l'on pointe du doigt Bachar El Assad, personne ne dnonce qui finance et arme les Djihadistes, certains ne s'engagent que pour la solde vers et tant donn que la guerre civile a commenc pour une histoire de famine des fermiers, quand c'est pas les enfants Syriens qui sont engags de force. 
Et notre gouvernement soutient a, et aprs on vient dire que le FN est immonde, seulement, il n'y a que 3-4 points qui m'emmerdent vraiment dans 144 et a concernent les immigrs clandestin et les doubles nationaux, il n'y a rien de raciste l dedans mais pour connaitre des double nationaux, je sais qu'ils ne voudront pas choisir, aprs pour les immigrs clandestin, je vois pas ce que cela va vraiment changer pour eux, ils seront toujours mis dans des centres ferms (bonjour l'hypocrisie nationale actuelle), et tri avant d'tre reconduit arbitrairement, sinon pour ceux qui se fondent dans la masse se sera toujours aussi galre et invivable et profitera  des pourris qui pourront les exploiter, bon aprs c'est sr qu'ils auront moins de chance d'avoir une grce mdiatique prsidentielle, et a me fait chier que ce soit eux qui paye le prix de leur utilisation politique.




> Les franais musulmans n'ont rien a voir avec les terroristes...


Faut croire que les Franais sont particulirement rceptif  la manipulation, paye tes musulmans en plus les mecs sont convertis depuis peu  chaque fois, on arrive  retrouver les mecs de "Zone Tlchargement", mais les mecs qui manipulent des Franais pour en faire des terroristes, eux on les retrouvent pas, enfin je me demande si il n'y en a pas un qui avait t retrac jusque Doha (je suis plus trop sur de a, mais a me dit vaguement quelque chose mais j'ai pas retrouv l'article). On voit bien  quoi servent les lois anti-terroristes.

----------


## survivals

> Normalement a ne devrait pas si tu votes ce que tu veux exprimer 
> 
> A part a, je ne sais pas si Macron sera le futur Prsident mais il est quand mme vachement aid


En mme temps, ils ont bien chauff les gens au point d'avoir la haine, donc j'imagine que ceux qui font les plies doivent bien faire ressortirent leur haine, mieux vaut que a soit sur du papier.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un point qui n'a pas t trait c'est que le FN tait contre les interventions en Irak, en Libye et en Syrie. (je crois)
Alors que Macron est comme Hillary et va tre super va-t-en-guerre.

Il est probable que pendant le mandat de Macron, lui et ses copains vont trouver un prtexte pour aller dstabiliser un pouvoir lgitime et mettre des terroristes  la place en Syrie.
C'est pas sr  100% non plus, parce que la Russie et la Chine font leur possible pour que l'occident respecte les rgles et ne vienne pas dtruire la Syrie.

Au bout d'un moment la Russie va arrter de laisser tout passer et sera oblig de rpondre aux provocations US.
Sarkozy a fait install le chaos en Libye, Hollande a particip  aider les terroristes en Syrie, Macron va continuer dans cette voie.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a un point qui n'a pas t trait c'est que le FN tait contre les interventions en Irak, en Libye et en Syrie. (je crois)


C'est ce que j'avais compris aussi mais Trump a t lu en partie sur la base d'un non-interventionnisme et dans le mois suivant son lection il bombardait dj un tat souverain alors ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans le mois suivant son lection il bombardait dj un tat souverain alors ...


Ben aprs c'est les autres types qui bossent au gouvernement qu'ils l'ont guid...
Il tait vrai contre linterventionnisme avant d'tre lu.
D'ailleurs il critiquait Obama pour avoir bombard la Syrie.
Trump repeatedly to Obama in 2013: Don't attack Syria

Par contre bombarder illgalement la Syrie a l'a rendu frquentable, toutes les puissances occidentales l'ont flicit.
Bombardement en Syrie : la raction de Franois Hollande
_Angela Merkel et Franois Hollande ont apport leur soutien aux frappes amricaines en Syrie tandis que la Russie et lIran ont condamn ces tirs de missile._

Frappes amricaines en Syrie : Isral salue le  message rsolu  de Washington
_Le premier ministre, Benyamin Ntanyahou, a t le premier  se fliciter du bombardement de la base arienne de Shayrat, dans la nuit du 6 au 7 avril._

Les lecteurs de Trump doivent tre pas mal du, son programme plaisait  normment d'tasuniens et au final il arrive pas  le suivre.
 plusieurs reprises il a essay de mettre en place des promesses de campagne et il a t bloqu.

Aux USA c'est l'tat profond qui dirige (et si le prsident rsiste il fini comme JFK).
Peut tre que Trump arrivera  placer quelques lois protectionnistes et a c'est toujours cool.

Mais si a se trouve sous Trump autant de pays seront bombard que sous Obama (et a en fait un paquet).
Donc au final Trump ou Hillary a ne change rien...

----------


## virginieh

Quino avait une boule de cristal

----------


## Jipt

> Quino avait une boule de cristal


Ouais mais alors l'image attache elle fait piti, quoi...

Et dsol mais les mots incomplets j'peux pas les inventer (case en bas  droite)  ::whistle::

----------


## virginieh

Oui dsole pour la qualit de l'image.
La dernire phrase c'est : "il y a dj pens, et il fait une de ces ttes!"

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Dans d'autres pays, chaque citoyen est appel  voter pour son dput (donc pour un type qui habite pas trop loin de chez lui, un type qu'on peut conaitre autrement que par les mdias). Puis chaque dput vote pour le premier ministre ou pour le prsident. Et donc l aussi, chacun vote pour un type qu'il a dja crois, un type qu'il connat, et pas seulement via les mdias.
> 
> Ces systmes l, c'est la dmocratie. Notre systme, c'est la mdiacratie.


Personnellement j'ai plus d'informations disponibles sur les candidats aux prsidentielles que sur mon dput, donc plus d'lments pour me faire une opinion et pouvoir juger. Et comment les dputs feraient-ils pour mieux se faire connatre, si ce n'est en utilisant les mdias?

De plus ce n'est pas parce que l'on peut croiser un type, qu'on le connat mieux. C'est tout aussi une illusion de croire connatre quelqu'un aprs avoir simplement chang quelques amabilits. Souviens-toi de notre Renaud national qui disait connatre Fillon pour l'avoir dj rencontr et d'affirmer que c'tait un honnte homme sur lequel on pouvait compter pour faire barrage au FN... 

N'y a-t-il pas de mdiacratie aux USA qui utilisent pourtant un systme voisin de celui que tu donnes en exemple ?

Le systme que tu dcris donne peut-tre une meilleure apparence de dmocratie, sur le fond c'est moins vident.

----------


## TallyHo

> Personnellement j'ai plus d'informations disponibles sur les candidats aux prsidentielles que sur mon dput, donc plus d'lments pour me faire une opinion et pouvoir juger. Et comment les dputs feraient-ils pour mieux se faire connatre, si ce n'est en utilisant les mdias?


Le souci est que le mdia interprte l'info donc tu n'es pas plus avanc pour rellement juger au final... Et comme les gens lisent souvent les mdias qui ont les mmes tendances qu'eux, a renforce mme les biais et donc le mauvais jugement.

Sinon comment font ils pour se faire connatre sans les mdias ? Comme tout bon politicien local qui se respecte normalement, il bouge ses fesses et il va prendre la temprature sur le terrain. Mais bon... Il faut avouer que a devient rare, la qualit des fauteuils tant devenue excellente, ils n'ont plus trop envie d'en bouger.

----------


## tbc92

Je pense que le quinquennat personnalise beaucoup trop notre systme.  C'tait dj pas terrible, et c'est pire depuis le quinquennat. Au moment de l'institution du quinquennat, certains  proposaient qu'on vote pour les dputs, puis pour le Prsident. Dans ces conditions, ok, a donne un systme qui me convient mieux.

L, on vote pour un chef de clan (l'lection de cette anne peut tre vue comme un contre-exemple , encore que...). Puis on vote pour les dputs. Mais dans ce second vote, il y a systmatiquement une dynamique, et dans les faits, on donne une majorit au prsident qu'on vient d'lire.

Effectivement, on connait trop peu nos dputs. Et je regrette cette promesse dmagogique de rduire le nombre de dputs. Ca ne peut qu'loigner les dputs du peuple.

----------


## survivals

Merci pour le symbole, pour faire jaser ou pour mettre les choses au clair ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des bonnes nouvelles quand mme :
Prsidentielle : l'abstention finale value entre 25% et 27%, un record depuis 1969
Prsidentielle : le vote blanc et nul atteint un niveau record

Donc en gros 25% des inscrits se sont abstenus et 11,5% des votes exprims taient blanc ou nul.
C'est cool  :8-): 

Beaucoup de franais ont compris que Macron allait nous faire du mal.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y a des bonnes nouvelles quand mme :
> Prsidentielle : l'abstention finale value entre 25% et 27%, un record depuis 1969
> Prsidentielle : le vote blanc et nul atteint un niveau record
> 
> Donc en gros 25% des inscrits se sont abstenus et 11,5% des votes exprims taient blanc ou nul.
> C'est cool 
> 
> Beaucoup de franais ont compris que Macron allait nous faire du mal.


Tu as une drle de notion des bonnes nouvelles  ::roll::

----------


## tbc92

Il y a quelques partis et des syndicats comme a. Ils prosprent sur la dtresse. C'est leur fond de commerce. Plus il y a de dtresse, de pauvret, plus ils ont d'adhrents. Et plus les leaders de ces partis/syndicats s'enrichissent. Faut pas chercher plus loin pourquoi ces partis/syndicats s'opposent systmatiquement  toutes les bonnes rformes, toutes les bonnes nouvelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as une drle de notion des bonnes nouvelles


Moi je trouve que c'est bien, parce que a montre qu'une grosse partie des franais ont compris que le choix tait pourri.
Si on te propose le choix entre 2 choses que tu n'aimes pas autant ne rien prendre.

Macron sait qu'il n'est pas ultra populaire et a c'est bien.  ::mrgreen:: 
Une partie de ceux qui ont vot Macron, l'ont fait  contre cur pour faire barrage. (il y a surement des franais qui ont vot France Insoumise au premier tour et en marche au second tour, a a du leur faire mal)

Jespre qu'on entendra moins parler de politique  partir de maintenant, parce que c'est lourd  la fin.
Mais les lgislatives sont proche...

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

Tiens,  l'heure o je poste, en direct de l'Intrieur,


```

```

ABN = Abstentions + Blancs + Nuls

Pas de quoi pavoiser, le EM, si on considre que pas mal de gens ont d voter pour lui pour faire barrage  l'autre.
Il aurait suffit de 2,5 millions de people qui n'aient pas trop la trouille et hop !, a donnait :


```

```

Prochaine fois, peut-tre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Prochaine fois, peut-tre ?


Si un jour l'abstention + vote blanc + vote nul dpassait les 2 candidats du second tour ce serait beau.
a enverrait un message fort, mais a changerait que dalle.

Les gars du PS (qui ne sont pas en marche) font quoi, ils vont dissoudre le parti bientt ou bien ?
Il est possible qu'aux lgislatives il ne fasse pas un score norme.

Fillon qu'est-ce qu'il va devenir ?
Il va se faire virer de l'UMP ?

----------


## halaster08

> Prochaine fois, peut-tre ?


J'espre bien que non.
Si on pouvait avoir mieux que ces deux l en 2022 ce serait bien.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as une drle de notion des bonnes nouvelles


Je suis plutt d'accord, c'est une bonne nouvelle. Ca prouve que les gens commencent  s'affirmer et  comprendre l'arnaque du vote utile et peut-tre mme du systme de vote en lui-mme qui favorise le vote "contre" plutt que le vote "pour". Ce qui donne des Prsidents par dfaut. Il faudrait changer la procdure de vote, d'autres systmes existent et qui sont plus reprsentatifs.

Tout le souci est de lgifrer car tu penses bien que la mafia politicienne ne va pas se tirer une balle dans le pied car les autres procdures dfavoriseraient les ttes d'affiche. C'est l que tu vois qu'ils bouffent tous dans la mme assiette et mme les plus "rebelles" car ils savent trs bien qu'il y a d'autres procdures de vote et personne en parle...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on pouvait avoir mieux que ces deux l en 2022 ce serait bien.


Ouais ce serait sympa d'avoir mieux, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ralisable...
On fait toujours pire : Chirac > Sarkozy >= Hollande > Macron.
Il n'y a pas de fond, en politique on peux creuser  l'infini (c'est comme la dette ^^).
L'conomie finira par se cracher, par contre pour une rvolution il faut que les franais connaisse la misre pendant un moment avant de se motiver.

On est pas encore dans la situation de la Grce, mais avec un peu de patience a finira par arriver.
Il n'y a pas d'claircie  attendre dans les annes  venir, a va tre trs sombre.
On voit que les USA font leur maximum pour dmarrer un conflit mondial pour sauver leur conomie, mais a ne prend toujours pas...

Dans le monde qu'est-ce qui va bien aujourd'hui ?
Le problme de notre mondialisation* c'est que quand il y a un problme a impact tout le monde. (surtout quand ce sont des banques qui foutent la merde)
C'est la finance qui a pourri l'conomie et ce sont les peuples du monde entier qui paient...
Alors que la crise rapporte aux traders...
Ceux qui sont responsable de la crise bnficie de la crise.

*= Chaque nation devrait faire le maximum pour tre le plus indpendant possible afin de dpendre le moins possible des importations.
Parce que si la monnaie d'un pays se dvalue, les importations cotent plus chre, mais si il n'y a pas grand chose  importer c'est moins dur.
En plus c'est important d'avoir un large panel de savoir faire.
Faut pas faire que du service et c'est tout.

----------


## TallyHo

Ca a le mrite d'tre clair... Le changement n'est pas pour maintenant  ::P: 




> Prsidentielle : Je serai toujours  ct de Macron, assure Hollande
> 
> Emmanuel Macron m'a suivi tout au long de ces dernires annes (...) il s'est mancip, il est le prsident c'est  lui fort de l'exprience qu'il a pu acqurir auprs de moi de continuer, ajoute Franois Hollande.
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/elections/p...17-6928182.php

----------


## BenoitM

Rahhhhhhhhhh dj une catastrophe avec l'lection de Macron  ::roll:: 

http://geeko.lesoir.be/2017/05/08/go...rovision-2017/

----------


## Ryu2000

Si j'ai bien compris, il y a dj une manifestation contre Macron :
Une manifestation Front social sur la place de la Rpublique
_Une manifestation est organise  14 heures, place de la Rpublique,  Paris, contre "la politique anti-sociale" du prsident lu. Des sections CGT, Sud ou Unef, qui n'ont jamais accept la fin de la bataille contre la loi travail, ont appel  un rendez-vous sur la place de la Rpublique._

Apparemment c'est un truc du genre "le prsident a dj t au pouvoir, il est dj responsable de chose qu'on n'apprcie pas".

----------


## survivals

> Ouais ce serait sympa d'avoir mieux, mais je ne sais pas si c'est ralisable...
> On fait toujours pire : Chirac > Sarkozy >= Hollande > Macron.
> Il n'y a pas de fond, en politique on peux creuser  l'infini (c'est comme la dette ^^).
> L'conomie finira par se cracher, par contre pour une rvolution il faut que les franais connaisse la misre pendant un moment avant de se motiver.
> 
> On est pas encore dans la situation de la Grce, mais avec un peu de patience a finira par arriver.
> Il n'y a pas d'claircie  attendre dans les annes  venir, a va tre trs sombre.
> On voit que les USA font leur maximum pour dmarrer un conflit mondial pour sauver leur conomie, mais a ne prend toujours pas...
> 
> ...


Vu que le mot Fasciste est utilis  tort et travers, je vais l'utiliser pour parler de Fascisme conomique en parlant de tous ceux qui veulent conserver (par peur) leur modle conomique o ils se sentent bien (car pas encore touch), on peut mme dire qu'ils sont xnophobe car ils ont peur d'un systme "tranger", les mthodes fasciste je ne les ai pas vu ct FN mais de l'autre cot : imposition de la pens unique, incitation  la haine sur une partie de la population, mdias unanime au soutient de UN candidat, ingrence d'un autre pays fasciste qu'est les Etats-Unis (pour eux les autres populations sont des tre infrieurs, n'en dplaise  Obama qui a provoqu plus de guerre/conflit que Bush avec le sourire pendant que a femme apprenait aux autres comment faire des cup-cake via les mdias pour fanatique)

J'ai honte de mon pays qui est actuellement un des 1er pays au niveau de la censure sur Internet (difficile de ne pas avoir des liens bloqu par google france mme pour des recherches de dveloppeur informatique) et le 1er  mettre en place un organisme de censure de l'information avec le Decodex, par contre passer un Film rotique  22h40 le soir des lections sur la chaine juste  ct de Gulli (chaine pour enfant) a gne personne :

----------


## Ryu2000

Juncker ne perd pas de temps :
"Les Franais dpensent trop" dit Juncker  Macron
_"Les Franais consacrent entre 53% et 57% de leur Produit intrieur brut  leurs budgets publics, compte tenu du niveau relativement lev de la dette cela ne peut pas fonctionner dans la dure", a ajout M. Juncker.
Il a estim que le futur chef de l'Etat franais ne pourrait pas compter  sens unique sur la mansutude de ses partenaires europens sur ces questions. "Il appartient aussi aux Franais de faire un geste en direction des autres" en faisant les rformes ncessaires, a-t-il dit._

Il va falloir instaurer l'austrit pour russir  respecter la rgle de l'UE : les dficits publics doivent tre en dessous des 3% du PIB.

----------


## BenoitM

> Juncker ne perd pas de temps :
> "Les Franais dpensent trop" dit Juncker  Macron
> _"Les Franais consacrent entre 53% et 57% de leur Produit intrieur brut  leurs budgets publics, compte tenu du niveau relativement lev de la dette cela ne peut pas fonctionner dans la dure", a ajout M. Juncker.
> Il a estim que le futur chef de l'Etat franais ne pourrait pas compter  sens unique sur la mansutude de ses partenaires europens sur ces questions. "Il appartient aussi aux Franais de faire un geste en direction des autres" en faisant les rformes ncessaires, a-t-il dit._
> 
> Il va falloir instaurer l'austrit pour russir  respecter la rgle de l'UE : les dficits publics doivent tre en dessous des 3% du PIB.


Il me semble que tu rles sur le taux de la dette Franaise, tu dis que la France va tre dans la mme situation que la Grce...
Donc il me semble logique que pour viter ca il faut que la France cesse de creuser son dficit publique.

(ps: Quand le dficit est  3% par an, on continue toujours  creuser le trou de la dette...)

----------


## TallyHo

D'un autre ct, Juncker qui nous demande de serrer la ceinture alors que c'est un traitre et un artisan de l'vasion fiscale, c'est hilarant quand mme... Au temps des Rois, on l'aurait dcapit... Mais bon, Macron suivra les recommandations bien sur, il a t propuls pour a.

A part a, En marche devient La Rpublique en marche... En attendant de devenir la Rpublique au pas, a va ordonnancer  tire larigot. Pratique en forte augmentation depuis 2000, allez savoir pourquoi...  ::D:

----------


## tbc92

> Juncker ne perd pas de temps :
> "Les Franais dpensent trop" dit Juncker  Macron
> _"Les Franais consacrent entre 53% et 57% de leur Produit intrieur brut  leurs budgets publics, compte tenu du niveau relativement lev de la dette cela ne peut pas fonctionner dans la dure", a ajout M. Juncker.
> Il a estim que le futur chef de l'Etat franais ne pourrait pas compter  sens unique sur la mansutude de ses partenaires europens sur ces questions. "Il appartient aussi aux Franais de faire un geste en direction des autres" en faisant les rformes ncessaires, a-t-il dit._
> 
> Il va falloir instaurer l'austrit pour russir  respecter la rgle de l'UE : les dficits publics doivent tre en dessous des 3% du PIB.


Salauds de commissaire Europens, ils nous obligent  prendre des mesures de bon sens. Si maintenant, on n'a plus le droit de vivre au-dessus de ses moyens, o va-t-on ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais ce serait trs bien de baisser la dette, effectivement c'est un objectif sain.
Mais les mesures qui vont tre prise, ne seront pas les meilleures.
On va faire des conomies en perdant de la qualit de service.
Mais d'un autre ct on va faire des dpenses l o a ne sert  rien.

Il existe d'autre solution pour faire baisser la dette.
La majeur partie de la dette correspond aux intrts des banques, ce qui signifie qu'avec un taux 0 nous serions beaucoup moins endett.
Avant la loi Rothschild de 1973 l'tat empruntait  taux 0 il me semble.

On pourrait galement lgaliser le cannabis, on ferait des millions d'euros d'conomies et on gagnerait 2 000 000 000 par an. (2 milliard par an c'est toujours a)

Si on pouvait empcher les grosses multinationales de faire de l'vasion fiscal ce serait chouette galement.
Malheureusement les lois de l'UE permettent aux entreprises de bricoler pour payer leur impts en Irlande.

"Se serrer la ceinture" comme ils disent ce n'est pas des plus efficace.
On ferra le bilan dans 5 ans, parce que l normalement des mesures d'austrit devraient tre prises dans les annes  venir, on pourra voir l'effet sur le dficit.

Edit :
Les catholiques ont mis Macron en tte
_Les catholiques ont mis Emmanuel Macron nettement devant Marine Le Pen au second tour de l'lection prsidentielle, alors que la Confrence des vques de France s'tait refuse  choisir entre les deux finalistes, selon un sondage Ifop pour La Croix et Plerin._

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le souci est que le mdia interprte l'info donc tu n'es pas plus avanc pour rellement juger au final... Et comme les gens lisent souvent les mdias qui ont les mmes tendances qu'eux, a renforce mme les biais et donc le mauvais jugement.


Il y a beaucoup d'information sur les personnages politiques de premier plan, notamment les candidats  la prsidence de la rpublique, parce que l'ensemble des mdias se focalisent sur quelques personnes. On peut donc avoir beaucoup d'avis divergents et le biais dont tu parles n'est pas spcifique  ce sujet... Au contraire s'il s'agissait de multiplier son attention sur une foultitude de dputs, la presse ne pourrait accorder que peu de temps  chacun. 




> Sinon comment font ils pour se faire connatre sans les mdias ? Comme tout bon politicien local qui se respecte normalement, il bouge ses fesses et il va prendre la temprature sur le terrain. Mais bon... Il faut avouer que a devient rare, la qualit des fauteuils tant devenue excellente, ils n'ont plus trop envie d'en bouger.


Oui il y a encore des dputs qui vont prendre la temprature sur le terrain, qui croient en ce qu'ils font et il doit aussi en rester quelques uns d'honntes. Mais ce n'est pas avec quelques meeting ou apparitions sur le terrain que cela leur permettrait d'exposer leurs programmes ou leurs ides  l'ensemble de la population. Sauf  passer eux aussi par des mdias. Je parles d'un problme pratique.

Et puis ces dlgations de pouvoir pourraient aboutir comme aux USA au fait qu'un prsident puisse tre lu alors qu'une majorit d'lecteurs ont vot contre. Donc globalement, je suis toujours pas convaincu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je suis plutt d'accord, c'est une bonne nouvelle. Ca prouve que les gens commencent  s'affirmer et  comprendre l'arnaque du vote utile et peut-tre mme du systme de vote en lui-mme qui favorise le vote "contre" plutt que le vote "pour".


Oui je suis galement d'accord pour dire que le nombre record d'abstentions et de votes blancs est trs encourageant. Il faut savoir dire stop au chantage. On ne peut pas lutter contre des personnes qui vous imposent des contraintes morales qu'ils ne respectent pas eux-mmes. A un moment donn il faut bien leur dire que leur jouet est cass, comme on dit,  la guerre comme  la guerre.

Cela aurait t aussi une catastrophe de voir un score de 2002 avec 82% d'lecteurs en faveur de Macron. Il aurait t assur d'avoir une majorit absolue  l'assemble car il y a une quantit importante d'lecteurs qui confirment leur vote aux lgislatives pour rester soit-disant cohrent. Et l'on sait bien qu'une victoire avec une crasante majorit aurait jou un rle psychologique important sur les indcis qui ont toujours tendance  voter du ct du plus grand nombre, faute de plus d'arguments, pour se sentir plus rassurs et mieux ports. 

Voici donc aujourd'hui  le commentaire de Challenges :
*Record d'abstention et votes blancs: pas de chque en blanc*



> ...
> Rsultat : si l'on considre qu'Emmanuel Macron a t lu avec 20 millions de voix, contre 11 millions pour Marine Le Pen (qui malgr un score dcevant bat de loin le record de voix jamais obtenu par le FN), avec 12 millions de Franais qui ont boud les urnes, et encore plus de 4 millions qui ont marqu leur dsaccord avec un vot blanc ou nul, on a une ide du sacr dfi qui attend le nouveau prsident pour rassembler, bien loin de l'image trompeuse que donne  voir son score flatteur de 65,5%.


Ceux qui se sont abstenus ou qui ont vots blanc ont donc atteint leur objectif. Cette victoire trs relative (20 millions pour Macron sur un total de 47 millions d'lecteurs) lui permettra beaucoup plus difficilement d'avoir une majorit absolue  l'assemble. Cela aurait t dommage de se priver de lui infliger ce petit handicap, d'autant plus qu'il avait dj 16% d'avance trois jours avant l'lection, il n'y avait donc aucun risque d'inversion.

----------


## GPPro

Petite surprise, mme le monde parle de l'explosion du vote blanc ce matin aprs l'avoir ignor pendant + de 24h...
Autre dtail "marrant" sur le monde, hier soir TOUS les articles de la rubrique Afrique prsent en premire page parlaient de Macron (et semblaient dater d'avant le second tour). Ce matin seul un ne parle pas de Macron... (c'est juste pour tayer mon refrain sur le fait que le Monde a fait la campagne pour Macron).

----------


## Ryu2000

DIRECT. Lgislatives : "Je serai candidat de la majorit prsidentielle", annonce Manuel Valls
_"Le Parti socialiste, c'est une histoire pour moi. J'y suis attach. Mais ce parti est mort", a ajout l'ancien Premier ministre sur RTL._

Le PS doit fermer, c'est fini.
Au moins eux ils le font mieux que l'UMP avec ses renommages (RPR, UMP, LR, ???).

Le PS et En Marche vont fusionner dans un parti "progressiste" et voil.

----------


## blbird

> Juncker ne perd pas de temps :
> "Les Franais dpensent trop" dit Juncker  Macron
> _"Les Franais consacrent entre 53% et 57% de leur Produit intrieur brut  leurs budgets publics, compte tenu du niveau relativement lev de la dette cela ne peut pas fonctionner dans la dure", a ajout M. Juncker.
> Il a estim que le futur chef de l'Etat franais ne pourrait pas compter  sens unique sur la mansutude de ses partenaires europens sur ces questions. "Il appartient aussi aux Franais de faire un geste en direction des autres" en faisant les rformes ncessaires, a-t-il dit._
> 
> Il va falloir instaurer l'austrit pour russir  respecter la rgle de l'UE : les dficits publics doivent tre en dessous des 3% du PIB.


Ce foutage de gueule absolu : ce type devrait avoir sa tte au bout d'une pique. Il a organis la fraude fiscale du Luxembourg sur toute l'Europe  hauteur de 2400 MILLIARDS d'euros, et il vient nous donner des leons? On devrait tre dans la rue contre des types comme ca : ils sont la lie de l'humanit.  ::massacre:: 

Quand  la dette, elle est majoritairement indue, comme dj expliqu 100 fois. Ce n'est que le problme de la finance, pas un problme rel : il faut un jour que ca rentre dans les ttes.  :8-): 

Autre lien trs intressant d'ATTAC  ce sujet : http://www.cadtm.org/Oui-il-existe-une-dette-publique

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce type devrait avoir sa tte au bout d'une pique. Il a organis la fraude fiscale du Luxembourg sur toute l'Europe


Certes.
Mais bon il n'y a pas qu'un seul paradis fiscal au sein de l'UE.
Et il y a toujours une diffrence entre les discours et la ralit, l'UE aime beaucoup communiquer sur le fait qu'elle cherche  lutter contre l'vasion fiscale, mais en ralit l'UE aide l'vasion fiscale.

Je crois que l'UE va changer de Prsident de la Commission europenne parce que Juncker a une trop mauvaise image.
Il vient du Luxembourg, il est alcoolique, a l'a fout mal.



Il aime bien mettre des claques pour montrer qui est le vrai patron.

----------


## tbc92

> bla bla bla  , comme dj expliqu 100 fois.  bla bla bla [/url]


Il ne faut pas confondre les verbes expliquer et rpter. Une nerie, mme rpte 100 fois, a reste une nerie. 

Depuis quand donner un lien vers un site ultra-politis, c'est une explication ?  Si tu considres ceci comme une explication, si tu ne fais plus la diffrence entre explication et propagande, c'est que tu as perdu ton sens critique. Tu es devenu manipulable. Prends garde.

----------


## TallyHo

Quels sont les mdias non-politiss ?

----------


## blbird

> Il ne faut pas confondre les verbes expliquer et rpter. Une nerie, mme rpte 100 fois, a reste une nerie. 
> 
> Depuis quand donner un lien vers un site ultra-politis, c'est une explication ?  Si tu considres ceci comme une explication, si tu ne fais plus la diffrence entre explication et propagande, c'est que tu as perdu ton sens critique. Tu es devenu manipulable. Prends garde.


Pardon Monsieur, j'ai oubli qu'il n'y avait que toi qui savait ce qu'tait une propagande, qui peut dcrter sans aucune explication ce qui est juste de ce qui est faux. Un autre lien : http://www.cadtm.org/Oui-il-existe-une-dette-publique

Tu es pri de ne plus me citer pour me traiter de ce qui te passe par la tte sans aucuns arguments, ca m'vitera de devoir de temps en temps lire tes messages alors que tu es le seul sur ce forum (depuis 2004) sur mon IL.

----------


## Grogro

Les rats quittent le navire, Valls, Escrosi, Royal, Le Maire, tous se prcipitent comme un seul ravageur vers la gamelle.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les rats quittent le navire, Valls, Escrosi, Royal, Le Maire, tous se prcipitent comme un seul ravageur vers la gamelle.


Et Au pas En marche a rpondu que le soutien ne vaut pas l'investiture... Tu la sens bien ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Hollande n'a aucune parole, l'lve l'imite  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et Au pas En marche a rpondu que le soutien ne vaut pas l'investiture... Tu la sens bien ? 
> 
> Hollande n'a aucune parole, l'lve l'imite


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  redire  a. D'autant plus qu'ils ont toujours t clairs sur ce point.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les rats quittent le navire


C'est le mme navire.
PS, UMP, En Marche ce sont les mmes bonhommes.

C'est cool qu'avec en marche ils avouent enfin que la sparation gauche / droite tait du thtre.
Il y a ni droite ni gauche  notre poque.

Le PS tait encore plus antisocial que l'UMP...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  redire  a. D'autant plus qu'ils ont toujours t clairs sur ce point.


Comme il a dit ne plus vouloir de politicards politiciens et on apprend que des carriristes ont des chances d'tre investi (Valls par exemple). C'est ce que j'ai toujours dit... A bouffer  tous les rteliers et  promettre  tout le monde de droite  gauche, il y a forcment un moment o il va devoir cocufier une partie de ses soutiens et de son lectorat.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  redire  a. D'autant plus qu'ils ont toujours t clairs sur ce point.


Oui, a c'est vrai, on ne peut pas leurs reprocher et il ne faut pas tre non plus tonn pour la suite car depuis le dbut ils ont t trs clair sur la manire dont on allait se faire mettre. "En marche" _vers le gode et sans vaseline mais avec ordonnance._ 

Macron est entrain de renverser tout le monde et il va obtenir sa majorit parlementaire haut la main. Son but est de dzinguer la gauche et la droite afin de ne pas devoir affronter les lgendaires parties UMPS qui restent toujours majoritaires.

*Pour la gauche* : Il savait trs bien que beaucoup de lches culs identifis de son ancien camps, et surtout les plus connus, allaient venir se frotter  sa jambe et ainsi la gauche explose. Nul doute qu'il enverra bouler le Manuel Valls d'un revers de la main aprs coup histoire de bien lui faire comprendre que le renouveau est l.
*Pour la droite* : C'est un peu plus emmerdant car mise  part, l aussi, quelques lches culs qui veulent garder leurs postes, le reste fera bloc surtout car ils savent d'o vient Macron ! Alors je pense pour ne pas dire que je suis sur, qu'il n'a plus qu'a prendre un premier ministre de droite pour les faire voler en clat. Ils vont se faire avoir et n'auront plus de marge de manuvre.
Avec une droite potentiellement dmunie et qui pourrait voir au travers d'un premier de son camps, une (fausse) chance et une gauche o tous les lches culs les plus connus seront accrochs  la jambe de Macron et sans compter les corrompus, il n'aura aucun mal  trouver une majorit pour lancer l'*Austrit*.

----------


## tbc92

> C'est le mme navire.
> PS, UMP, En Marche ce sont les mmes bonhommes.
> 
> C'est cool qu'avec en marche ils avouent enfin que la sparation gauche / droite tait du thtre.
> Il y a ni droite ni gauche  notre poque.
> 
> Le PS tait encore plus antisocial que l'UMP...


Ce qui est trs marquant c'est que pendant des annes, le FN parlait d'UMPS, alors qu'il y avait une vraie opposition entre UMP et PS.
Et cette anne, on a un candidat qui se revendique de l'UMPS,  la fois UMP et PS, et l, le FN n'a pas du tout jou sur ce registre. Bizarre. Enfin, pas si bizarre que a  ::):

----------


## tbc92

> Pardon Monsieur, j'ai oubli qu'il n'y avait que toi qui savait ce qu'tait une propagande, qui peut dcrter sans aucune explication ce qui est juste de ce qui est faux. Un autre lien : http://www.cadtm.org/Oui-il-existe-une-dette-publique
> 
> Tu es pri de ne plus me citer pour me traiter de ce qui te passe par la tte sans aucuns arguments, ca m'vitera de devoir de temps en temps lire tes messages alors que tu es le seul sur ce forum (depuis 2004) sur mon IL.


J'ai vu ce lien, c'est le lien que tu avais dj poste. Un lien vers le site ATTAC !  Encore un lien pour  """""expliquer"""""

Tellement normissime que je n'avais pas relev la premire fois.

----------


## blbird

> J'ai vu ce lien, c'est le lien que tu avais dj poste. Un lien vers le site ATTAC !  Encore un lien pour  """""expliquer"""""
> 
> Tellement normissime que je n'avais pas relev la premire fois.


Et hop encore une critique vide de sens. Je comprends que tu n'aimes pas tenter d'argumenter, chaque fois que tu le fais, cela fait transparatre le manque de fond patent. C'est plus simple de ne passer ton temps qu' critiquer la forme, ta grande spcialit. Autre chose  dire de constructif?

----------


## Ryu2000

Manuel Valls ne remplit pas les critres pour une candidature "En Marche!", selon le prsident de la commission d'investiture Jean-Paul Delevoye
_"Nous mesurons bien le courage qu'il a eu de quitter un parti socialiste en dcomposition", a-t-il expliqu, mme si Manuel Valls n'a pas prcis s'il comptait quitter le PS.
(...)
Les dirigeants macronistes qui ont prvu d'annoncer jeudi le nom des 577 candidats qui seront investis. Le tri et le choix entre plus de 10.000 candidatures reues depuis plusieurs mois sont raliss par une commission d'investiture d'une dizaine de membres prside par Jean-Paul Delevoye. Pour l'heure, seuls 14 noms ont t officialiss, dbut mars._

=================================================================
Aprs la loi travail, les syndicats inquiets de voir Emmanuel Macron raviver la crise sociale
_A peine lu, Emmanuel Macron va devoir rassurer les partenaires sociaux. Depuis son lection, les syndicats montent au crneau pour alerter sur les dangers de rouvrir le dossier de la rforme du droit du travail par ordonnances._

----------


## survivals

> Il ne faut pas confondre les verbes expliquer et rpter. Une nerie, mme rpte 100 fois, a reste une nerie. 
> 
> Depuis quand donner un lien vers un site ultra-politis, c'est une explication ?  Si tu considres ceci comme une explication, si tu ne fais plus la diffrence entre explication et propagande, c'est que tu as perdu ton sens critique. Tu es devenu manipulable. Prends garde.


C'est si dur de comprendre que de faire de l'argent avec de l'argent sur le dos de celui qui te l'a donn c'est de la dette indue ?
Aprs si tu veux pas comprendre parce que c'est pas un de tes mdias habituels qui te le dit, c'est autre chose, parce que eux non plus t'explique pas le pourquoi, parce qu'il n'y en a pas, ou on va pas te dire que c'est nous qui le filons (prtons) aux banques cet argent, et sans contrle de ce qu'elles vont faire avec, alors que va emprunter  la Banque sans leur dire ce que tu vas faire avec.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hollande surjoue la continuit avec son ancien conseiller Macron
_Le chef de lEtat, qui transmettra les pouvoirs dimanche  son successeur, multiplie les gestes et les dclarations paternalistes  son gard._

Hollande a t prvenu qu'il tait relativement impopulaire et que le meilleur choix stratgique c'tait de faire croire croire que Macron n'avait rien avoir avec lui, pour viter que l'impopularit d'Hollande ne dteigne sur Macron.
La version officielle c'est qu'En Marche c'est un nouveau parti, avec des jeunes et des nouveaux visages.
Si Hollande arrive et dit "Regardez il est exactement comme moi ! C'est Attali et moi qui l'avons cr en laboratoire !" a ne fonctionnera pas bien...

----------


## Lucio_

> Hollande surjoue la continuit avec son ancien conseiller Macron
> _Le chef de lEtat, qui transmettra les pouvoirs dimanche  son successeur, multiplie les gestes et les dclarations paternalistes  son gard._
> 
> Hollande a t prvenu qu'il tait relativement impopulaire et que le meilleur choix stratgique c'tait de faire croire croire que Macron n'avait rien avoir avec lui, pour viter que l'impopularit d'Hollande ne dteigne sur Macron.
> La version officielle c'est qu'En Marche c'est un nouveau parti, avec des jeunes et des nouveaux visages.
> Si Hollande arrive et dit "Regardez il est exactement comme moi ! C'est Attali et moi qui l'avons cr en laboratoire !" a ne fonctionnera pas bien...


Ou alors, Holande veut utiliser la popularit du mouvement En Marche pour son image lui...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors, Holande veut utiliser la popularit du mouvement En Marche pour son image lui...


Mais c'est impossible, puisqu'*en marche n'est pas populaire*. (regardez la somme : abstention + vote blanc et nul, les gens ont vot Macron pour faire barrage au FN, parce que Marine est nul  chier)
Il y a eu des manifestations quasiment au lendemain du rsultat.

Macron n'a pas compris ce que c'tait que d'tre Franais.
Il pense que les franais rvent de devenir riche, alors que c'est compltement anglo-saxon comme faon de penser.
Il a dit dans une manifestation de la CGT "Le meilleur moyen de se payer un costard, c'est de travailler", alors que la plupart des gens de la CGT ne rvent pas de porter un costard...
Le type il arrive et *il parle de start-up*...
Il est connu pour la loi Macron, loi du travail, loi El Khomri !
Une grosse partie des franais ne sont pas super super fan de perdre des droits sociaux.
Son programme c'est d'appliquer les directives de l'UE.

Sarkozy tait plus populaire que a en 2007, Hollande tait plus populaire que a en 2012.

Pourquoi Hollande voudrait devenir populaire ?
Il est bien l, il est en retraite tranquille, *il a atteint ses objectifs* :
- Dtruire le PS
- Mettre en place Macron

----------


## Lucio_

> Mais c'est impossible, puisqu'*en marche n'est pas populaire*. (regardez la somme : abstention + vote blanc et nul, les gens ont vot Macron pour faire barrage au FN, parce que Marine est nul  chier)
> Il y a eu des manifestations quasiment au lendemain du rsultat.
> 
> Macron n'a pas compris ce que c'tait que d'tre Franais.
> Il pense que les franais rvent de devenir riche, alors que c'est compltement anglo-saxon comme faon de penser.
> Il a dit dans une manifestation de la CGT "Le meilleur moyen de se payer un costard, c'est de travailler", alors que la plupart des gens de la CGT ne rvent pas de porter un costard...
> Le type il arrive et *il parle de start-up*...
> Il est connu pour la loi Macron, loi du travail, loi El Khomri !
> Une grosse partie des franais ne sont pas super super fan de perdre des droits sociaux.
> ...


Mais si c'est possible.
Des manifestations? ne reprsentent qu'eux-mmes moins que vous ne preniez des sondages comme significatif de l'opinion franaise, on ne peut rien spculer de ces manifestations sans rfrendum.
L'abstention et les blancs nempchent pas le score du premier tour de Macron, ou il est arriv premier.

Apres je ne dis pas que c'est a. les deux sont possible. juste je ne dcide pas de la ralit pour coller avec mes ides.





> Une grosse partie des franais ne sont pas super super fan de perdre des droits sociaux.
> Son programme c'est d'appliquer les directives de l'UE.


Programme valid par le peuple francais...




> Sarkozy tait plus populaire que a en 2007, Hollande tait plus populaire que a en 2012.


Attendez, apres avoir passe des mois a nous dire que les sondages ne vallaient rien, vous utilisez des sondages (si il y en a eu sur Macron) pour argumenter?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le score du premier tour de Macron, ou il est arriv premier.


En gros Macron a eu 8 656 346 voix il y avait 47 582 183 inscrits.
a fait un peu prs 18,19% des inscrits.
Donc c'est pas norme non plus...

Moi personnellement je pense qu'il n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait eu de la triche au premier tour, pour augmenter le score de Macron, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de preuve donc bon...
Tout le monde accepte que Macron est notre prsident, mais a ne le rend pas populaire...
On va dire que 18% des inscrits soutiennent Macron.

Et c'est mme pas certains, parce que les mdias ont dit "Macron c'est le meilleur rempart contre le FN", donc il est possible que des inscrits aient t influenc  vot Macron contre leur gr.

Macron va faire des lois pour le rendre populaire et aprs il va faire passer les lois de l'UE, on verra bien ce que a va donner...

----------


## Invit

> *Moi personnellement je pense qu'il n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait eu de la triche au premier tour, pour augmenter le score de Macron, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de preuve donc bon...
> *


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

 ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird::  ::weird:: 

 ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Programme valid par le peuple francais...


NON !  aucun moment le peuple franais n'a valid quoi que ce soit en rapport avec l'UE.
L'UE est anti dmocratique l'avis du peuple n'est jamais demand (ou quand il l'est il est ignor comme le rfrendum en France et au Pays Bas, le NON l'a emport et pourtant le texte est pass).




> vous utilisez des sondages


Non c'est un ressenti global.
J'ai le sentiment qu'Hollande et Sarkozy avaient plus de soutiens dans le peuple.
Le score de l'abstention et du vote blanc, montre que les gens n'taient pas motiv  voter Macron. (n'importe qui VS FN, a fini en 80/20 pas en 65/35)




> 


J'ai le droit de penser ce que je veux...
Je trouve a louche que Macron se soit retrouv au second tour.
On les voit pas les fans de Macron, alors que les fans de Melenchon on les voit partout.

De toute faon il y a un peu de triche dans chaque lection...
Mais bon peut tre qu'il n'y a pas eu de triche et que Macron est arriv lgitimement en tte, mais a fait bizarre quand mme...

----------


## GPPro

Il n'y a pas eu de triche, la victoire de Macron c'est la victoire de la majorit silencieuse qui mouille sa culotte  la moindre ide de changement, ce n'est pas la premire fois que a arrive en France.

----------


## Grogro

> Il n'y a pas eu de triche, la victoire de Macron c'est la victoire de la majorit silencieuse qui mouille sa culotte  la moindre ide de changement, ce n'est pas la premire fois que a arrive en France.


C'est srement par peur du changement que la candidature de Macron tait aussi disruptive que celle de Mlenchon hein.  ::roll::

----------


## thom14

> NON !  aucun moment le peuple franais n'a valid quoi que ce soit en rapport avec l'UE.
> L'UE est anti dmocratique l'avis du peuple n'est jamais demand (ou quand il l'est il est ignor comme le rfrendum en France et au Pays Bas, le NON l'a emport et pourtant le texte est pass).


Juste pour rebondir sur ce truc qui tourne en boucle et qui  mon avis est une contre vrit.
1. L'UE n'est pas antidmocratique. L'UE n'a pas de pouvoir rfrendaire,  ma connaissance, c'est  chacun des tats membres de voir comment faire appliqu les choix, c'est pas de la faute de l'UE si les tats ne choisissent pas ncessairement la voie rfrendaire.
2. La france n'a pas un rgime dmocratique participatif mais reprsentatif, donc en soit le rfrendum est une quasi anomalie dans notre Veme rpublique
3. la constitution europenne refus par rfrendum en 2005 n'est jamais passe. Le trait de lisbonne n'est pas la constitution europenne, elle en reprend des partie mais pas l'ensemble
4. Sarkozy dans son programme de 2007 a toujours annonc clairement qu'il ferai adopt un trait sortir l'europe de l'ornire suite au refus du referendum. A mon souvenir l'lection de sarkozy reprsentait plutt un vote d'adhsion donc on ne peut pas vraiment dire que le trait de lisbonne soit antidmocratique
5. Les franais se sont prononcs aux lections de 2012 et 2017 plutt en faveur de projet qui soutiennent l'europe. In fine si on considre le vote antieuropen ou FREXIT pour ce qu'il est reprsente en gros 1/3 de la population. A priori la France tant encore une dmocratie mme imparfaite, la majorit reste pro-europenne.
6. Une minorit mme si elle gueule 100 fois plus fort reste une minorit.

----------


## Grogro

L'UE EST profondment anti-dmocratique par construction, mais est en voie de dmocratisation rapide depuis 2009. On est clairement sur la bonne voie, mais il faudra encore un trait pour renforcer les pouvoirs du parlement europen sans compter un indispensable contrle citoyen du lobbyisme.

----------


## TallyHo

> L'abstention et les blancs nempchent pas le score du premier tour de Macron, ou il est arriv premier.


Certes mais il faut voir plus loin qu'un rsultat chiffr... Ca met en cause la lgitimit de l'lu. Avoir 60% de 90% des lecteurs, ce n'est pas tout  fait pareil que d'avoir 60% de 10% des lecteurs. Et on en revient  la reconnaissance du blanc mais a ne sera jamais mis en place et on comprend bien pourquoi.

----------


## Jipt

> Avoir 60% de 90% des lecteurs, ce n'est pas tout  fait pareil  que d'avoir 60% de 10% des lecteurs.


pas du tout pareil

----------


## Ryu2000

> La france n'a pas un rgime dmocratique participatif mais reprsentatif


Pour moi la dmocratie reprsentative est anti dmocratique.
Un type se fait lire par 18% des inscrits en promettant des choses qu'il ne ralisera pas...
Sarkozy voulait karcheriser les racailles, Hollande voulait s'en prendre  la finance, Macron je ne sais mme pas et je m'en fous (je crois que l'ide principal avec Macro c'est "il est beau et jeune").
Je ne reconnais pas la lgitimit des personnes au pouvoir en France.
Pour moi notre systme est pire qu'une dictature.

D'aprs moi l'UE est anti dmocratique, le pouvoir est dans les mains des lobbys.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour moi la dmocratie reprsentative est anti dmocratique.


Le souci, c'est que voter des lois en ayant pu prendre en compte ses tenants et ses aboutissants, tous ses impacts, effets de bord, etc., a demande du temps, temps qu'on n'a pas en tant qu'actifs. Temps qu'on demande a un "reprsentant" de prendre pour nous. Pourquoi pas, hein, si ces reprsentants ne faisaient pas ce qu'ils voulaient, et surtout n'importe quoi. Disons que sur le papier, l'ide a clairement ses mrites. Dans les faits, c'est une autre musique...




> D'aprs moi l'UE la France est anti dmocratique, le pouvoir est dans les mains des lobbys.


Fixed.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour moi notre systme est pire qu'une dictature.


Vas vivre dans une dictature et on en reparle.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les politiciens sont l pour leur intrts et ceux de leur rseaux.
Ils en ont rien  foutre du peuple.

Les politiciens sont trop proche des mdias, des gros patrons, des banquiers, de l'industrie pharmaceutique et d'autres mauvais groupes.
Par exemple les tats sauvent toujours les banques au lieu de les laisser faire faillite.
Autant j'aimerai bien une vraie banque national, autant j'aimerai bien voir les banques faire faillites.
Ou au moins mettre quelques banquiers en prison.

La crise conomique actuel a t caus par les banques.




> Vas vivre dans une dictature et on en reparle.


Au moins la dictature est franche, la dictature est clair, elle te dit que t'as pas le droit de penser ou faire a, elle montre qu'elle peut tre mchante.
La dmocratie te faire croire que t'es libre, que tu peux penser et dire ce que tu veux, que le peuple peu influer, alors que c'est faux.

Dans l'histoire il y a eu des dictateurs qui se proccupaient plus du bien tre de leur peuple que nos lus d'aujourd'hui.
Au moins un dictateur c'est attach  sa nation et son peuple.

Aprs je ne parle pas des dictateurs Africain mis en place par l'Occident, eux c'est vraiment les pires.
Genre les ivoiriens lisent Gbagbo, l'occident arrive et met Ouattara  la place...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Au moins un dictateur c'est attach  sa nation et son peuple.


Plutt  son pouvoir et  son portefeuille. ventuellement  ses favoris. Peut tre  son pays. Mais  son peuple ? Le peuple qu'il torture, emprisonne, tue ?

----------


## thom14

Bon l on sort totalement du rationnelle. Si on en vient  dfendre les dictatures parce que la dmocratie n'est pas parfaite.

Et surtout je suis curieux de voir quelle dictature serait ou aurait tait mieux que nos systmes actuelles.

----------


## GPPro

> Le souci, c'est que voter des lois en ayant pu prendre en compte ses tenants et ses aboutissants, tous ses impacts, effets de bord, etc., a demande du temps, temps qu'on n'a pas en tant qu'actifs. Temps qu'on demande a un "reprsentant" de prendre pour nous. Pourquoi pas, hein, si ces reprsentants ne faisaient pas ce qu'ils voulaient, et surtout n'importe quoi. Disons que sur le papier, l'ide a clairement ses mrites. Dans les faits, c'est une autre musique...
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.


Je ne vois pas bien en quoi la France serait moins dmocratique que l'UE et surtout en quoi la France serait plus sous l'influence des lobbies... Je rappellerai juste que l'UE a aussi cracher  la gueule de certains rsultats de referendums et que certains de ces dirigeants ont publiquement dclars que les rfrendums n'taient pas une bonne ide. Grandiose ide de la dmocratie...

----------


## GPPro

> C'est srement par peur du changement que la candidature de Macron tait aussi disruptive que celle de Mlenchon hein.


Je ne suis pas certain de ce que tu veux dire mais si tu soutiens que Macron est autant dans le changement que Mlenchon tu es compltement  la rue... Premirement Macron c'est le candidat de la continuit par excellence : issu du systme, issu du gouvernement actuel, on fait pas plus dans la continuit. deuximement le programme de Macron est tout dans le changement, pour reprendre les principaux thmes de la campagne, enfin en dehors des emplois fictifs  ::mouarf:: , Macron adore l'Europe et veut que rien ne change, rien que sur ce thme l le programme de Mlenchon est plus novateur. Macron adore la loi travail et compte la renforcer, j'imagine que pour toi a reprsente plus de changement que de vouloir l'abroger (Mlenchon).

Puis bon, oser dire que le mchant communiste stalinien trotskyste (dsol pour les connaisseurs, je sais que a ne veut rien dire  ::aie::  ) bouffeur d'enfants est au mme niveau qu'un Macron, je trouve a vraiment gonfl vu ton historique  :;): 
De plus par rapport aux autres candidats, le seul qui aurait pu reprsenter une candidature aussi peu en rupture que celle de Macron est Fillon, mais bon, on a vu ce que a a donn...

Enfin a candidature de Macron a t pouss par tous les mdias de centre mou (et certains mdias conservateurs), si a ne te suffit pas comme gage de continuit je ne sais pas ce que tu veux de plus...

La vraie victoire de Macron s'est d'avoir fait passer sa candidature pour celle d'un candidat hors systme, a sert de ne plus payer sa cotise au PS depuis quelques annes, visiblement a a plus de poids que 3ans comme conseiller  l'Elyse et 2 ans dans le gouvernement le plus honni de la cinquime...

----------


## TallyHo

> Et surtout je suis curieux de voir quelle dictature serait ou aurait tait mieux que nos systmes actuelles.


Si on s'en tient aux critres conomiques ? Singapour qui est un rgime autoritaire en ralit, on peut aussi penser  certains tats arabes.

----------


## thom14

Justement,  on ne peut pas ne parler que de critres conomiques, enfin quand on parle de dmocratie vs autre systme c'est quand mme un ensemble.

A choisir, je pense que je prfre tre franais en France que saoudien en Arabie Saoudite.
Singapour, excuse moi a me fait pas rver non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon je retire ce que j'ai dis.
Effectivement je n'apprcierai pas de vivre en Arabie Saoudite ou en Isral.

Je vais plutt dire, que certains pays qui sont considr comme des dictatures par notre filtre occidental ne sont pas si mal que a.
Comme la Russie sous Poutine, la Syrie sous Assad, la Libye sous Kadhafi, l'Iran* sous Ahmadinejad, le Venezuela sous Chavez, Cuba sous Castro, etc...

Bon aprs c'est le bordel l'Iran c'tait pas Ahmadinejad le gros chef, je crois qu'il y avait un religieux au dessus.
Du coup l'Iran n'tait pas trs sympa avec son peuple sur certains points, l'Iran n'est pas tolrant  propos de certaines choses (comme la musique Metal par exemple).

Les peuples Venezueliens et Cubains ont t sacrifi, mais au moins ce sont des pays qui ont rsist  limprialisme amricain et a donne de l'inspiration au monde entier.

----------


## Invit

> Les peuples Venezueliens et Cubains ont t sacrifi, mais au moins ce sont des pays qui ont rsist  limprialisme amricain et a donne de l'inspiration au monde entier.


C'est vrai que j'aimerais rellement voir le peuple franais sacrifi pour donner de l'inspiration  une autre partie du monde...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Chavez et Castro resteront des lgendes/symboles qui auront marqu l'histoire pour avoir voulu rsist  l'empire.
Mais l c'est fini les Venezueliens et les Cubains vont devenir soumis aux amricains...

Il y a beaucoup de Venezueliens fans de Chavez et beaucoup de Cubain fans de Castro.
Par contre ceux qui ont quitt ces pays les dtestent, forcment...

----------


## Ryu2000

Revenons sur le bon sujet :
Liste de La Rpublique en marche aux lgislatives : la colre de Franois Bayrou
_Quatre jours aprs llection dEmmanuel Macron, les alliances vacillent. Le prsident du MoDem, Franois Bayrou, a t fortement contrari par la prsentation de la liste de La Rpublique en marche (LRM) pour les lgislatives, jeudi 11 mai. En effet, 35 candidats du MoDem ont t investis, au lieu des 120 promis, rapporte LObs._

----------


## ManusDei

Je propose un sacrifice de Ryu2000 pour donner beaucoup d'inspiration contre l'hgmonie de l'UE et des USA.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je propose un sacrifice de Ryu2000


C'est une ide, effectivement il y a peut tre une piste  explorer de ce ct...
Faudrait rflchir...

La souffrance que nous inflige l'UE est assez palpable, mais y'aurait moyen de faire quelque chose de plus graphique et symbolique.

----------


## ManusDei

Ah non, le temps des demi-mesures est pass !
Quand on y va, on y va  fond, on ne s'arrte pas  la premire (enfin l la dernire) difficult !

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour en revenir  Macron :
Alain Jupp serait le meilleur Premier ministre pour Emmanuel Macron, selon un sondage

Ce serait tellement marrant que Jupp finisse vraiment premier ministre et qu'on mette galement Valls ministre d'un truc, la synthse serait parfaite.
Le systme voulait que Jupp gagne la primaire de l'UMP et Valls la primaire du PS, si les deux se retrouvent dans le mme gouvernement ce serait parfait.
La preuve qu'ils se foutaient tous de votre gueule avec l'alternance, l'ide de droite et de gauche.
L c'est trs bien on arrte le PS, on arrte l'UMP on ne propose qu'En Marche et voil.

Bon aprs je ne sais mme pas pourquoi ce genre de sondage existe et a ne veut vraiment rien dire.
Mais laissez moi rver.

----------


## Lucio_

> Certes mais il faut voir plus loin qu'un rsultat chiffr... Ca met en cause la lgitimit de l'lu. Avoir 60% de 90% des lecteurs, ce n'est pas tout  fait pareil que d'avoir 60% de 10% des lecteurs. Et on en revient  la reconnaissance du blanc mais a ne sera jamais mis en place et on comprend bien pourquoi.


En thorie oui mais est ce vrai en pratique?
Est ce que Chirac se considrait comme tant plus en droit de faire ce qu'il veut durant son second mandat que durant son premier? Ou inversement?
Moi je vois plutot le parlement comme tant le gage de lgitimit du prsident.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce serait tellement marrant que Jupp finisse vraiment premier ministre et qu'on mette galement Valls ministre d'un truc, la synthse serait parfaite.
> Le systme voulait que Jupp gagne la primaire de l'UMP et Valls la primaire du PS, si les deux se retrouvent dans le mme gouvernement ce serait parfait.
> La preuve qu'ils se foutaient tous de votre gueule avec l'alternance, l'ide de droite et de gauche.
> L c'est trs bien on arrte le PS, on arrte l'UMP on ne propose qu'En Marche et voil.


C'est une faon de voir les choses.

Une autre faon sera de dire qu'il prend les mecs qui sont arrivs 2me des deux cts, pour continuer sur son discours de "je ne suis ni de droite ni de gauche, la preuve, je mange  tous les rteliers." et garder une certaine cohrence, et viter de froisser une partie de ses lecteurs comme l'ont voqu certains dans ce fil ou un des autres.  

Enfin bon, c'est juste un sondage, a ne dit pas qu'ils seront choisis, et le pire, c'est que mme si c'tait le cas, contrairement  ce que tu dis, cela ne prouverait rien du tout, car il pourrait trs bien dire "non mais selon un sondage, les franais voulait Jupp, je ne fais que respecter leur volont"  ::D:

----------


## survivals

> Vas vivre dans une dictature et on en reparle.


Tu vis dans un pays o les dirigeant mettent en place des dictatures contre d'autres peuples pour rcuprer les ressources, tu trouve pas a pire ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> 2. La france n'a pas un rgime dmocratique participatif mais reprsentatif, donc en soit le rfrendum est une quasi anomalie dans notre Veme rpublique


Depuis 1958, le rfrendum est reconnu, avec le mode reprsentatif, comme l'une des deux modalits d'expression de la souverainet nationale. Le principe en est pos  l'article 3 de la constitution de la Cinquime Rpublique.
C'est loin d'tre une anomalie  ::roll:: 




> 3. la constitution europenne refus par rfrendum en 2005 n'est jamais passe. Le trait de lisbonne n'est pas la constitution europenne, elle en reprend des partie mais pas l'ensemble


Elle en reprend l'essentiel, renseignes-toi.




> 4. Sarkozy dans son programme de 2007 a toujours annonc clairement qu'il ferai adopt un trait sortir l'europe de l'ornire suite au refus du referendum. A mon souvenir l'lection de sarkozy reprsentait plutt un vote d'adhsion donc on ne peut pas vraiment dire que le trait de lisbonne soit antidmocratique


Inclure cette question dans un programme prsidentiel tait un dni de dmocratie car  la question n'est plus l'unique sujet du dbat mais noye dans un programme global permettant de faire du clientlisme avec d'autres propositions compltement indpendantes.

En dmocratie relle, non ne peut changer le rsultat d'un rfrendum que par un autre rfrendum portant sur la mme question. Le reste c'est du bidouillage anti dmocratique de politicards minables et c'est ce qui s'est pass.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu vis dans un pays o les dirigeant mettent en place des dictatures contre d'autres peuples pour rcuprer les ressources, tu trouve pas a pire ?


Pour les conditions de vie des citoyens franais c'est pas pire non. Car c'est bien le sujet l.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne vois pas bien en quoi la France serait moins dmocratique que l'UE et surtout en quoi la France serait plus sous l'influence des lobbies...


politiquement oui mais conomiquement ehhhh suffit d'couter la radio le matin entre Mr N. Barr  et Mr D. Seux ( France Inter) tous les deux journalistes au journal les Echos..ils ne risquent pas de promouvoir la CGT ou FO , ils prchent plutt la bonne parole  savoir rduire au maximum le cot du travail pour presser le salari  d'une entreprise comme un citron, supprimer des tas de choses dans le Code du Travail pour mieux virer les gens des entreprises et avoir  payer le strict minimum en cas de procs aux Prud'homme

Encore une fois faut pas perdre de vue que la majorit des grandes entreprises en France appartiennent  des fonds d'investissements trangers ( tiens le Qatar a augment sa participation au capital de cette grosse SSII la 4ime de l'hexagone  hauteur de 95%).

Donc qu'est ce que veulent les investisseurs trangers ? Rponse toute bte que l'conomie a rapporte un max d'argent quitte  mpriser les salaris encore plus
Et quitte  gnraliser la dsinformation dans tous les mdias.

Ensuite pour ce qui est de la Cinquime Rpublique et du chef de l'Etat , j'ai entendu sur une radio un intervenant affirmer que sous la prsidence prcdente ( bref celle de Mr Hollande ) il y avait eu plus de dcrets que de lois n'avaient t votes donc a oui pour sr le prsident de la rpublique dans notre systme il a les pleins pouvoirs faudrait pas prendre les enfants du Bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages  ::aie:: 
Bref  quoi servent l'Assemble Nationale et le Snat si le Prsident de la Rpublique a le droit de vto et qu'il peut zapper ces deux assembles ? 

Pour finir qu'est ce qu'il va faire le nouveau chef de l'Etat ? Eh bien( c'est pas nouveau) pendant que les Franais seront majoritairements partis en vacances  jouer les Patrick Chirac comme dans un Camping 1,2,3  la Baule ou Arcachon ou en Espagne , Macron tout en douceur va bien changer la lgislation du travaill sans rien dire  personne, les surprises c'est  la rentre  ::mrgreen::  
chut faut pas que a se sache... ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour moi notre systme est pire qu'une dictature.


oui c'est un systme fodal qui ne dit pas son nom..
toutes les petits entreprises sont infods aux grosses ( notamment celles du CAC40)
Dans son discours d'investiture ce matin qui nous a parl "d'lites conomiques" ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Macron tout en douceur va bien changer la lgislation du travaill sans rien dire  personne, les surprises c'est  la rentre  
> chut faut pas que a se sache...


Il l'avait annonc avant d'tre lu.
Encore faudra t'il que l'Assemble accepte.
(on pourrait se poser la question de sa lgitimit  le faire, mais vu que a n'a aucune incidence sur le fait qu'il puisse le faire a ne m'intresse pas)

----------


## Grogro

Pour faire passer une ordonnance, il faut avoir le soutien du parlement. Donc idalement la majorit absolue, ce qui lui sera trs compliqu d'obtenir. Surtout si le MoDem fait figure de contrepoids et de garde-fou. S'il nomme un premier ministre ripoublicain (normalement au moment o je vais poster, cela devrait tre annonc), il devrait russir  faire clater le parti le plus corrompu de l'histoire de la rpublique. C'est un bon coup tactique  jouer. Si en quelques semaines, il parvient  renvoyer dans les poubelles de l'histoire le PS ET l'UMP, cela lui vaudra un capital sympathie non ngligeable, mme si certaines vieilles peaux comme Bayrou, Le Drian et Raffarin sont pressentis pour revenir ou rester au gouvernement (mais aucun n'est rejets, Le Drian et Bayrou sont mme franchement populaires). 

S'il s'obstine avec la loi travail, il va droit dans le mur. Le pays a besoin d'une loi Macron 2, pas d'une nime loi travail rajoutant une grosse surcouche de complexit au code du travail en voulant le "simplifier". En 5 ans, 4 lois travail. La dernire ayant rajout 150 pages de complexit au code du travail. Pas mal pour une loi cense simplifier. Graeber nous avait prvenu : il faut un million de fois plus de bureaucratie - publique et prive - pour grer le "libre march" qu'il n'en fallait pendant la monarchie absolue.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> S'il nomme un premier ministre ripoublicain (normalement au moment o je vais poster, cela devrait tre annonc)


C'est annonc, c'est Edouard Philippe, un juppiste. 
A voir le gouvernement.

----------

